# GWM-B5000 Titanium



## Servus

https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000...aign=Feed:+g-central+(G-Central+G-Shock+Blog)









I don't think it needs any more words?

Kind regards


----------



## sticky

One to watch most definitely.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Finally cat is out of the bag I was aware of this one just couldn't say anything.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Looks very nice. For me to be interested, it would have to have a fully titanium case AND band. Somehow I doubt that would happen for $700-ish, based on Casio's current and historical pricing of various models. :think:


----------



## tomchicago

(1) Cool. (2) If the bezel is metal, me no likely. (3) Quite expensive. (4) Would rather see an all resin GW-B5000 screwback.


----------



## Ottovonn

No way!!!!! I have been dreaming of a titanium full metal square. Just when I thought I was done with them — Casio brings me back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

tomchicago said:


> (1) Cool. (2) If the bezel is metal, me no likely. (3) Quite expensive. (4) Would rather see an all resin GW-B5000 screwback.


it is full Ti and will be 34% lighter than the current metal squares at 110g when compared to 167g.

I really hope that price is accurate - but that's not what I've been told. I mean think about it, it doesn't make any sense that a full Ti version would be cheaper than the aged IP version.

And if you want a resin version - just hunt down a GW-T5030C


----------



## Rocket1991

i need to start savings account!


----------



## Time4Playnow

acadian said:


> it is full Ti and will be 34% lighter than the current metal squares at 110g when compared to 167g.
> 
> I really hope that price is accurate - but that's not what I've been told. I mean think about it, it doesn't make any sense that a full Ti version would be cheaper than the aged IP version.


So the band will be fully titanium also?

I agree with you about the price mentioned. Casio has always charged a premium for titanium models. One that has a fully titanium case and band, IMO, will be at least $1,200 - 1,500.


----------



## Eric.S

*GWM-B5000Titanium*

Minor correction to g-central post: it was mentioned as 5-6 THOUSAND Hong Kong dollar which is about 6-800 US dollar, not Hong Kong dollar 5-6 million.


----------



## cc800

That watch is amazing, I know someone that would absolutely love the watch.


----------



## il Pirati

Uh oh. That could be trouble. I’d prefer a gunmetal/classic ti finish rather than black, but that is so close to the perfect g shock...


----------



## willydribble

judging by the screws on the bezel that connect the bracelet would suggest to me that it is indeed a full titanium band and bezel ,the buttons also appear to be titanium . I cant see the price being less than £1000 probably more lets just hope they make enough to go round


----------



## Time4Playnow

cc800 said:


> That watch is amazing, *I know someone that would absolutely love the watch*.


YEAH!! I do too --- only EVERYbody on f17!! ;-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

Sooooo.......wondering. ASSUMING that this G is fully titanium, and at a price people can afford --- would/could this be a "G killer" for you?? It could very possibly be my top G, perhaps one of very few eventually... ;-)

p.s. I did say "eventually". :-d:-d:-d


----------



## g-addict

Thanks for the corrections. This was a rather sloppier post than usual as I did it on an ipad for the first time and there were broken links and incorrect info partially due to being sleep deprived. Wife just delivered our first child two days ago and we’ll be back home tomorrow, but this was pretty big news so I didn’t want to wait.


----------



## dgaddis

acadian said:


> it is full Ti and will be 34% lighter than the current metal squares at 110g when compared to 167g.
> 
> I really hope that price is accurate - but that's not what I've been told. I mean think about it, it doesn't make any sense that a full Ti version would be cheaper than the aged IP version.
> 
> And if you want a resin version - just hunt down a GW-T5030C


The cost of the aged IP version, and the all-DLC version, had nothing to do with materials or processes, but everything to do with limited supply and high demand.

The Oceanus T200 (stainless steel) is ~$425 while the S100 (titanium) is ~$500. So in my mind there's no reason they shouldn't be able to produce an all-titanium square for not all-that-much-more than the steel squares.

Unless, of course, some of you crazy people will pay for it, in which case they will jack the price way up 'cause that's how capitalism works.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks very nice. For me to be interested, it would have to have a fully titanium case AND band. Somehow I doubt that would happen for $700-ish, based on Casio's current and historical pricing of various models. :think:


It's higher lol...let's just say it's double that and a little more...I can't tell you the price...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Oh no you didn't. Just today I went to the store and fell in love with a Longines diver... Looks like not one but two more watches for me in 2019. Provided that the titanium square is released this year of course. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Oh and Lars, thank you for posting. This is quite a news. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

g-addict said:


> Thanks for the corrections. This was a rather sloppier post than usual as I did it on an ipad for the first time and there were broken links and incorrect info partially due to being sleep deprived. Wife just delivered our first child two days ago and we'll be back home tomorrow, but this was pretty big news so I didn't want to wait.


Congratulations! Hope your family is OK and everybody is healthy. Family first, watches close second.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's higher lol...let's just say it's double that and a little more...I can't tell you the price...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So it's $1,500. ;-)


----------



## germanos30

Band is made from SS, confirmed


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> Sooooo.......wondering. ASSUMING that this G is fully titanium, and at a price people can afford --- would/could this be a "G killer" for you?? It could very possibly be my top G, perhaps one of very few eventually... ;-)
> 
> p.s. I did say "eventually". :-d:-d:-d


I agree, it needs to be full titanium - bracelet and all - because titanium beneath resin just isn't the same. DLC would be the icing in the cake, but then we'd talk about a $2,000 watch.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

Time4Playnow said:


> Sooooo.......wondering. ASSUMING that this G is fully titanium, and at a price people can afford --- would/could this be a "G killer" for you?? It could very possibly be my top G, perhaps one of very few eventually... ;-)
> 
> p.s. I did say "eventually". :-d:-d:-d


I think it's already consensus that there will NEVER be the perfect G or one G to kill all others, simply because people changes, mood changes, taste changes, preference changes. Even if one are able to put all wishlist of functions and features and aesthetics into one one watch, he would always want a different color, or shape, or a minimalistic change due to the mood of the day.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> So it's $1,500. ;-)


Bingo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

I dunno about the design on this one guys. There ain't enough red and gold on that dial. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

g-addict said:


> Thanks for the corrections. This was a rather sloppier post than usual as I did it on an ipad for the first time and there were broken links and incorrect info partially due to being sleep deprived. Wife just delivered our first child two days ago and we'll be back home tomorrow, but this was pretty big news so I didn't want to wait.


Congrats to you and your wife on your first child.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Neat, but we're gonna need to see a classic / raw finish like the old titanium Pro Treks.


----------



## Eric.S

g-addict said:


> Thanks for the corrections. This was a rather sloppier post than usual as I did it on an ipad for the first time and there were broken links and incorrect info partially due to being sleep deprived. Wife just delivered our first child two days ago and we'll be back home tomorrow, but this was pretty big news so I didn't want to wait.


Congrats and get some sleep while you can!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wonder if this new titanium model has a DLC finish??

And don't say it can't, for $1,500. The SS model did for $1,200.


----------



## YourseIf

Same here. His name is Yourself 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Wonder if this new titanium model has a DLC finish??
> 
> And don't say it can't, for $1,500. The SS model did for $1,200.


Yeah man, that's a lot of coin. Don't gimme no black IP for $1500! :-d And sapphire crystal please.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Eric.S said:


> I think it's already consensus that there will NEVER be the perfect G or one G to kill all others, simply because people changes, mood changes, taste changes, preference changes. Even if one are able to put all wishlist of functions and features and aesthetics into one one watch, he would always want a different color, or shape, or a minimalistic change due to the mood of the day.


True, yeah there is no "perfect" G or watch, for that matter. Still, this one 'could be' a G killer for SOME people. (Those who might only have one G total)

It could definitely "displace" a lot of other Gs, for me. Especially as I consolidate my collection in the coming years to something very small.

If it is FULLY titanium, AND has DLC, AND sapphire.......you're talking about a G that can't get much better, IMO. ;-)

Also curious, for those who know - did the GW-T5030 have a screwback Ti case? If this one does, it will be one of very few Gs with a Ti screwback case...


----------



## sonyman99

Brushed silver non blingy titanium for me please.

“It’s possible that other color options will be available at launch or later on.”


----------



## acadian

Time4Playnow said:


> Also curious, for those who know - did the GW-T5030 have a screwback Ti case? If this one does, it will be one of very few Gs with a Ti screwback case...


Quoted from Sjors blog: "The GW-T5030C Titanium. It is 6-4 grade titanium alloy which is made up of 90% Titanium, 6% Aluminum and 4% Vanadium: the stronger and stiffer of the two must commonly used types of titanium. The bezel screws, buttons, buckle, case, case back and keeper are all made of this alloy: of which the buttons, buckle and keeper are brown copper and the case and case back are dark grey. On the other the buckle springs, buckle spring rods, e-clips for buttons and spring rods are all made of steel"


----------



## Time4Playnow

acadian said:


> Quoted from Sjors blog: "The GW-T5030C Titanium. It is 6-4 grade titanium alloy which is made up of 90% Titanium, 6% Aluminum and 4% Vanadium: the stronger and stiffer of the two must commonly used types of titanium. The bezel screws, buttons, buckle, case, case back and keeper are all made of this alloy: of which the buttons, buckle and keeper are brown copper and the case and case back are dark grey. On the other the buckle springs, buckle spring rods, e-clips for buttons and spring rods are all made of steel"


And here's the case back:


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> Quoted from Sjors blog: "The GW-T5030C Titanium. It is 6-4 grade titanium alloy which is made up of 90% Titanium, 6% Aluminum and 4% Vanadium: the stronger and stiffer of the two must commonly used types of titanium. The bezel screws, buttons, buckle, case, case back and keeper are all made of this alloy: of which the buttons, buckle and keeper are brown copper and the case and case back are dark grey. On the other the buckle springs, buckle spring rods, e-clips for buttons and spring rods are all made of steel"


So when are you gonna custom build one of these? :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*

Firstly great find @Servus and thanks for sharing  Very very nice. If this will be a limited edition ( like 200,300, 500 or so ) then you guys are doomed Luckily I'm immune to any squares but perhaps there will be another G Shock Titanium (e.g. Frogman... ) in not so distant future. Happy hunting gents and good luck


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> So when are you gonna custom build one of these? :-!


unfortunately the days of rad customs are over. RIP!


----------



## ronalddheld

So. How long before we see: full specs,a release date and price? Might be interested...


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Don't know, I think would preferred a standard grey-unpainted titanium as Citizen use on their promasters (I'm thinking about the Orca for example). In spite of that it will undoubtly be a beautiful GS!!!


----------



## Miklos86

Based on the pic only the case appears to be titanium,beneath resin. If the bezel was titanium, they wouldn't need to put the word 'titanium' on the dial. The all metal B1000 doesn't have 'steel' on the dial. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokkaelaein

My two thoughts: first, weird if the bracelet isn't(?) titanium as well. I would expect Casio to go all-in with this one. Second, personally I would prefer a less busy watch face for something as special as this. (That is to say, a more cohesive/centered layout and also colored more like the GW-5000 and less "there's text in blue and grey and yellow and... )

I do think the classic color schemes, like on the GW-M5610, are _fun_ and retro-cool and everything, in the best possible way; I'd just like to see a more "serious" scheme at least as an option for a full titanium one.


----------



## tomchicago

Looks to me like the bezel is in fact metal. If so, scratch city. Why even bother with the resin then?


----------



## Time4Playnow

It's very difficult to tell from looking at that pic if the bezel is in fact metal or resin. But given this watch is part of the "all-metal" series, and it's the titanium SHOWSTOPPER to boot, I highly doubt that Casio would 'ruin' it by putting a resin bezel on it. So my guess is that it's metal. (Ti)

Scratch city? No. Not if it has DLC coating, which it probably does. 

IMO it ALSO would make ZERO sense to have a titanium case and bezel, with a SS band. You would not gain much of any weight reduction to the overall watch by saving a few grams from the case and bezel. The band is where you'd see a huge weight reduction. So I believe the band is titanium as well. 

As for thoughts of sapphire??? I'll believe that when I see it! (actually, when it comes out in official specs from Casio!) As some might remember, prior to the release of the GMW-B5000TFC-1, ppl said it had sapphire. Some ppl were adamant about that. Turned out to be FALSE. Rumors can be a bi**h. ;-)


----------



## perfectlykevin

Look how many iterations the steel version has. I suspect this isn't the only full titanium model we'll see :0 and that makes me very happy 

Personally hoping for a Speed model with full titanium.


----------



## CC

$1,500? Surely the whole thing is Titanium with DLC.

Resin bezel, SS bracelet? Doesn't make sense and it all looks metal to me.


----------



## dgaddis

CC said:


> $1,500? Surely the whole thing is Titanium with DLC.
> 
> Resin bezel, SS bracelet? Doesn't make sense and it all looks metal to me.


Even with all that at $1500 it's a huge rip off IMO.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

dgaddis said:


> Even with all that at $1500 it's a huge rip off IMO.


 To be fair, $1500 makes sense is if it's a limited model. Not that I think it's _sensible_ or that I'd personally want to have anything to do with it, in that case, haha. And it would quickly rise even higher than that. Anyway, seeing an actual production model square in full titanium (like, actually honestly full and not just the case or somesuch) and priced as a high-end production model square instead of limited edition price range... would be really nice.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nokkaelaein said:


> To be fair, $1500 makes sense is if it's a limited model. Not that I think it's _sensible_ or that I'd personally want to have anything to do with it, in that case, haha. And it would quickly rise even higher than that. Anyway, seeing an actual production model square in full titanium (like, actually honestly full and not just the case or somesuch) and priced as a high-end production model square instead of limited edition price range... would be really nice.


I really hope it isn't a LE and becomes part of the regular lineup too so that maybe I can pick one up used later without being gouged, but personally I don't think I am willing to fork out $1,500 for it. For that kind of money you are creeping into GS 9f and Citizen Chronometer territory, not to mention Oceanus has some stellar titanium offerings that are far more affordable. I know I am getting a bit apples and oranges here, but it is hard for me to justify that kind of money. Either way, I hope I at least get to try one on and look forward to the release.


----------



## CC

Am I correct in thinking the $1,200 Porter was DLC coated SS? 

$300 more for Ti makes sense to me.


----------



## tomchicago

The more I study the photo, the more it seems that the bezel is sadly metal instead of resin. Even if it is hard plastic, it will be prone to scratches unlike a self-healing all resin bezel. The contrasting bezel is an odd design choice in the photo as well. Will have to see in person.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> Am I correct in thinking the $1,200 Porter was DLC coated SS?
> 
> $300 more for Ti makes sense to me.


Yes. And me, too.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes. And me, too.
> 
> View attachment 14419773


Oooh.


----------



## CC

tomchicago said:


> The more I study the photo, the more it seems that the bezel is sadly metal instead of resin. Even if it is hard plastic, it will be prone to scratches unlike a self-healing all resin bezel. The contrasting bezel is an odd design choice in the photo as well. Will have to see in person.


Confused?! You'd rather this $1,500 square had a resin bezel?
Have you ever experienced DLC? It's there to resist scratches and does a fine job.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm sure Casio management must visit here! :-d I remember how a number of us wished & lusted for a Titanium version....


----------



## dgaddis

CC said:


> Am I correct in thinking the $1,200 Porter was DLC coated SS?
> 
> $300 more for Ti makes sense to me.


It was $1200 only because it was a limited edition, not because it was DLC coated. Scarcity is why it was expensive, not meaterials and technology.


----------



## kubr1ck

Man, Casio sure did do a great job making that titanium band look like resin! :-d

The photo honestly just makes this look like a titanium case wrapped in resin with a combi bracelet, which I certainly hope is not the case for $1,500.


----------



## tomchicago

CC said:


> Confused?! You'd rather this $1,500 square had a resin bezel?
> Have you ever experienced DLC? It's there to resist scratches and does a fine job.


Is the metal bezel DLC? So DLC coated titanium?


----------



## Time4Playnow

tomchicago said:


> Is the metal bezel DLC? So DLC coated titanium?


IF the watch has DLC coating, then I'm sure the entire thing would be DLC coated. Band and bezel. Just like on the SS Porter model.


----------



## CC

tomchicago said:


> Is the metal bezel DLC? So DLC coated titanium?


Nobody knows. I would hope so if the $1,500 price is correct.


----------



## tomchicago

What a strange watch. Why even bother with any resin then? DLC ultimately does scratch. It's better than PVD, but it still scratches eventually.


----------



## Time4Playnow

tomchicago said:


> What a strange watch. Why even bother with any resin then? DLC ultimately does scratch. It's better than PVD, but it still scratches eventually.


"May' still scratch. My MR-G is more than 3 yrs old without a single scratch.

Why WOULD they put resin on a full-metal, titanium watch? Makes no sense. The watch is likely to be FULL titanium and DLC, w/no resin whatsoever.


----------



## Dxnnis

Sounds like this will be an awesome watch, one I will never afford though.


----------



## tomchicago

Agree re: resin on this model. But, the picture does look like some resin right? At least to my eyes it does.



Time4Playnow said:


> "May' still scratch. My MR-G is more than 3 yrs old without a single scratch.
> 
> Why WOULD they put resin on a full-metal, titanium watch? Makes no sense. The watch is likely to be FULL titanium and DLC, w/no resin whatsoever.


----------



## babyivan

Holy SH*TBALLS! If this is correct, a FULL titanium with *POSITIVE* display......

I'M *ALL* IN !!!!!!!

This is the grail for me, what could be.... dare I say it.... _"EXIT"_ watch 

 > everything else


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone have a clue when more details will be released???


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's higher lol...let's just say it's double that and a little more...I can't tell you the price...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Judging by your comment, I'm guessing $1500?... I'm ok with that. Who needs car insurance anyways... 

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14415477


LMFAO

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

germanos30 said:


> Band is made from SS, confirmed


You sure? 

 > everything else


----------



## tomchicago

Exit watch? This river don't go to Aintry...



babyivan said:


> Holy SH*TBALLS! If this is correct, a FULL titanium with *POSITIVE* display......
> 
> I'M *ALL* IN !!!!!!!
> 
> This is the grail for me, what could be.... dare I say it.... _"EXIT"_ watch
> 
> > everything else


----------



## germanos30

babyivan said:


> You sure?
> 
> > everything else


Yes, in part list of this model brecelet is marked as SS. I think case is made from SS too, back cover could be TI


----------



## Ottovonn

germanos30 said:


> Yes, in part list of this model brecelet is marked as SS. I think case is made from SS too, back cover could be TI


That would be a major disappointment and missed opportunity on Casio's part. 
Where are you getting your information?


----------



## babyivan

tomchicago said:


> Exit watch? This river don't go to Aintry...


Finding the "exit" watch watch is like a heroin addict finding a high that satiates them.

"Hope springs eternal"

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

germanos30 said:


> Yes, in part list of this model brecelet is marked as SS. I think case is made from SS too, back cover could be TI


That is a major disappointment!

Dear Casio: *ALL OR NOTHING*

There's a market for them, people will pay for an ALL titanium... I promise!

 > everything else


----------



## Time4Playnow

germanos30 said:


> Yes, in part list of this model brecelet is marked as SS. I think case is made from SS too, back cover could be TI


Don't start unsubstantiated rumors please. Now tell me, what sense does it make for Casio to put "TITANIUM" in writing on the dial --- ONLY to make that watch with a TITANIUM BACK COVER ONLY????!!! :roll:

Answer: It makes no sense at all. Neither does a SS band on a Ti watch. And frankly, your statement is worse than unhelpful, because you act like you know what you're talking about, when you clearly don't. "You THINK" the case is made from SS? Um, yeah. We'll wait to get the facts directly from Casio, thanks very much.

In the meantime, the rest of us are looking forward to a FULL titanium square (hopefully)!! :-!


----------



## tomchicago

If the bezel is metal with that weird resin wrapper bezel then this is a first of its kind.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm sure Casio management must visit here! :-d I remember how a number of us wished & lusted for a Titanium version....


you dont need to remember hard, its pretty much every other day someone is nagging for a Ti square, if casio did read it here, theyd be doing it just to shut everyone up haha tho going by this thread, looks like theyll never be happy lol


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Bezel looks like resin but we have to remember how titanium can be finished with an opaque surfacing as in citizens for example. Moreover, using Google Translate on some facebook messages posted on the page linked by G-Central, seems like it will be made completely of Ti. 














EDIT: we still have to consider the fact that Google Translate frequently get wrong


----------



## Dxnnis

AHH Facebook, the oracle of facts and knowledge lol


----------



## germanos30

Time4Playnow said:


> Don't start unsubstantiated rumors please. Now tell me, what sense does it make for Casio to put "TITANIUM" in writing on the dial --- ONLY to make that watch with a TITANIUM BACK COVER ONLY????!!! :roll:
> 
> Answer: It makes no sense at all. Neither does a SS band on a Ti watch. And frankly, your statement is worse than unhelpful, because you act like you know what you're talking about, when you clearly don't. "You THINK" the case is made from SS? Um, yeah. We'll wait to get the facts directly from Casio, thanks very much.
> 
> In the meantime, the rest of us are looking forward to a FULL titanium square (hopefully)!! :-!


GMW-B5000TB-1








GMW-B5000TCM-1








On friday in band description notes said stainless steel, on weeknd katalog has been updated with metal inscription.


----------



## dgaddis

Sapphire crystal is nice. Hopefully those are available as spare parts to swap into other GMW-B5000's


----------



## mtb2104

MUST HAVE


----------



## tomchicago

$2,500 USD price is my guess.


----------



## CC

tomchicago said:


> $2,500 USD price is my guess.


$1,500 basically confirmed.


----------



## Miklos86

I sincerely hope it won't be a limited edition. Otherwise it'll fall prey to "collectors", who buy them and try to sell the next day at double the MSRP. The demand should be extremely high for this one.


----------



## tomchicago

Will immediately double to $3,000 in the aftermarket.


----------



## CC

Would need to be numbered. The Rainbow MTG is 'Limited' and I can still get them around 30% off retail.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Doubtful this is limited or I think it would be marked as such. Even the first 5000 that was titanium was marked and known to be limited. G-shock's made plenty of model progression in the past. I see this as one more incremental step in the evolution of the square models.


----------



## tomchicago

If this model is titanium machined to look like resin, then it makes sense that the bezel would be DLC coated. Titanium is notorious for picking up surface scratches. I probably pass on this one although it's interesting to read about.


----------



## M-Shock

Looking forward to seeing the official specs.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Looking back on the OP's picture, to me the bezel looks like resin and the bracelet maybe DLC or possibly the newer resin bracelet.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> Would need to be numbered. The Rainbow MTG is 'Limited' and I can still get them around 30% off retail.


Not necessarily.... It depends how limited and hard-to-get they are, and how much demand there is. The GMW-B5000TFC-1 is not numbered, but had a huge demand and was VERY limited in its distribution. (only 500 made) Its asking price more than doubled (or tripled) in the months after it was released.

I'd guess there will be more demand for a titanium square than the Rainbow MTG.


----------



## Time4Playnow

M-Shock said:


> Looking forward to seeing the official specs.


.....I was gonna say, it looks to me like it has a black, non-DLC SS band (with titanium spring bars), plus a resin bezel OVER a DLC'd titanium bezel, with ceramic bezel screws, over top of a SS case (half of which is made of carbon), and lastly there's a Ti case back, 1/4 of which is SS and 1/2 of which is Vanadium. ;-) But I "could be" wrong...

Soooo, after M-shock's post --- I agree and think I'll wait and see the official specs before making any further comment.

:-d:-d:-d:-d



Miklos86 said:


> I sincerely hope it won't be a limited edition. Otherwise it'll fall prey to "collectors", who buy them and try to sell the next day at double the MSRP. The demand should be extremely high for this one.


I wouldn't call them collectors - that gives collectors a bad name. I'd call them flippers.


----------



## Eric.S

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



AstroAtlantique said:


> Bezel looks like resin but we have to remember how titanium can be finished with an opaque surfacing as in citizens for example. Moreover, using Google Translate on some facebook messages posted on the page linked by G-Central, seems like it will be made completely of Ti.
> View attachment 14422283
> 
> View attachment 14422285
> 
> EDIT: we still have to consider the fact that Google Translate frequently get wrong


The accurate translation would be" genuine full titanium, wait and see".


----------



## dgaddis

Time4Playnow said:


> I wouldn't call them collectors - that gives collectors a bad name. I'd call them flippers.


Right. Collectors are the folks dumb enough to give their money to the flippers.


----------



## CC

dgaddis said:


> Right. Collectors are the folks dumb enough to give their money to the flippers.


LOL! I collect and I flip. Flipping has vastly improved my collection, and let me see/try a lot of models I wouldn't of experienced otherwise, as I'm not a rich man ;-)

Oh, and don't think I've ever flipped a watch for more than retail leaving everyone happy


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> Not necessarily.... It depends how limited and hard-to-get they are, and how much demand there is. The GMW-B5000TFC-1 is not numbered, but had a huge demand and was VERY limited in its distribution. (only 500 made) Its asking price more than doubled (or tripled) in the months after it was released.
> 
> I'd guess there will be more demand for a titanium square than the Rainbow MTG.


Well, not necessarily numbered but the fact that they attached a 500 to that model rather than 'Limited Edition but only we know how many' makes a huge difference.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

it def. looks more like machined and coated metal than straight resin. bit of a shame theyd go to the effort of a full Ti but then hide all that beauty (says the guy with the dlc mrgg  )

i can see a slew of mrgg style colourways being offered, esp. a two tone number like this


----------



## g-addict

Updated the G-Central post with model numbers found at PacParts (but there is no parts list there yet). There is also a second model.

"Update (August 27, 2019): Authorized parts reseller PacParts has the watch listed with a photo as the GMW-B5000TB-1 (as U.S. model GMWB5000TB-1), but there is no parts list yet. PacParts also has the GMW-B5000TCM-1 listed without a photo (as U.S. model GMWB5000TCM-1). Japanese fan blog Great G-Shock World speculates that this is another titanium model but in silver and possibly with a camouflage motif."


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> ..
> I wouldn't call them collectors - that gives collectors a bad name. I'd call them flippers.


I put the word 'collectors' between quotation mark to indicate sarcasm. Guess it didn't translate well in writing. I'm sorry if I offended any real collectors, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## CC

Miklos86 said:


> I put the word 'collectors' between quotation mark to indicate sarcasm. Guess it didn't translate well in writing. I'm sorry if I offended any real collectors, it wasn't my intention.


LOL! So you can't be a 'real' collector and flip as part of the hobby?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

g-addict said:


> Updated the G-Central post with model numbers found at PacParts (but there is no parts list there yet). There is also a second model.
> 
> "Update (August 27, 2019): Authorized parts reseller PacParts has the watch listed with a photo as the GMW-B5000TB-1 (as U.S. model GMWB5000TB-1), but there is no parts list yet. PacParts also has the GMW-B5000TCM-1 listed without a photo (as U.S. model GMWB5000TCM-1). Japanese fan blog Great G-Shock World speculates that this is another titanium model but in silver and possibly with a camouflage motif."


Titanium in silver with a camou motif...yes, yes please.
I could pass on the DLC titanium, but the silver titanium with camou motif sounds interesting enough to make me do something foolish.


----------



## Miklos86

CC said:


> LOL! So you can't be a 'real' collector and flip as part of the hobby?


The original post referred to those who buy it with the sole intention of listing it at higher price the next day.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Miklos86 said:


> I put the word 'collectors' between quotation mark to indicate sarcasm. Guess it didn't translate well in writing. I'm sorry if I offended any real collectors, it wasn't my intention.


No worries, no offense taken, here at least. I either missed your quotation marks or the meaning you intended.


----------



## tauntauntaun

g-addict said:


> another titanium model but in silver


Yes!



g-addict said:


> and possibly with a camouflage motif."


No!


----------



## gojira54

At last an all ti g shock... I hope 
Hope it really is all ti for 'lightweight', wonder if the 'sapphire' spec will be accurate... looking forward to the official press release!


----------



## James142

A titanium square with sapphire would be hard to resist.


----------



## Miklos86

gojira54 said:


> At last an all ti g shock... I hope
> Hope it really is all ti for 'lightweight', wonder if the 'sapphire' spec will be accurate... looking forward to the official press release!


"At last"...










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Miklos86 said:


> "At last"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Too many moving parts.... 

 > everything else


----------



## seadial

When I buy titanium then I want the watch to look different to a watch that could just as well be created in plastic, or some low cost alloy.


----------



## dgaddis

seadial said:


> When I buy titanium then I want the watch to look different to a watch that could just as well be created in plastic, or some low cost alloy.


Any titanium watch could also be made of plastic or other metals.


----------



## perfectlykevin

seadial said:


> When I buy titanium then I want the watch to look different to a watch that could just as well be created in plastic, or some low cost alloy.


I get that, probably the main reason so many held off getting a GW-5000 since the 5600E is a tenth of the price.

Being a titanium fan here, largely due to the corrosion resistance, I am very psyched. I will get one, possibly more. The way I look at it is that Casio tends to do these things incrementally. Meaning they release this model in titanium but it might mean that if sales are good they will expand that to a titanium King model, etc etc etc.

Crossing fingers


----------



## Miklos86

babyivan said:


> Too many moving parts....
> 
> > everything else


Maybe, but those parts will likely keep moving when I'm dust.


----------



## Degr8n8

babyivan said:


> Too many moving parts....
> 
> > everything else


20 years late to the party....here is the original full titanium square G-shock.


----------



## Eric.S

Miklos86 said:


> Maybe, but those parts will likely keep moving when I'm dust.


Why do you care if it's still moving after you are dust?


----------



## Miklos86

Eric.S said:


> Why do you care if it's still moving after you are dust?


My little dust particles still want to be punctual, mmmmkay? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Degr8n8 said:


> 20 years late to the party....here is the original full titanium square G-shock.


Pic not working 

 > everything else


----------



## Degr8n8

babyivan said:


> Pic not working
> 
> > everything else


I edited the post above. But here is another attachment of the photo. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Gators716

New user here so I can't post the links but zonacasio has info about the upcoming Ti square! 
Also, on IG user morgan_BMW has a pic of the camo variant.


----------



## babyivan

Gators716 said:


> New user here so I can't post the links but zonacasio has info about the upcoming Ti square!
> Also, on IG user morgan_BMW has a pic of the camo variant.


Zonacasio is unfortunately not in English, what does it say? 
The camo has a negative display, andbeing that I have no interest in negative display digitals, I will be able to save a few bucks there

 > everything else


----------



## Time4Playnow

...it should be mentioned that the Instagram 'picture' is only a picture of a catalog picture, and it's pretty lousy. But it does give at least an idea of what the Ti camo square will look like.


----------



## Gators716

Google translation of ZonaCasio write up:

But let's start with the strongest: the commercial card of the catalog of the new G-Shock has been filtered entirely in titanium (case, bezel, armis ...), a titanium that, for more exclusivity, comes with black DLC coating (that is, it looks like a "rubber" watch, but pure titanium). A price of about € +/- 1500 was anticipated, and it will be so finally. In the manufacturer price it tells us that there are 150,000 yen (about € 1,270), if we add taxes and others, we will touch those 1,500. A watch not suitable for all budgets, but of course, it is also true that it will have everything.

The GMW-B5000TB-1 (that is its name), is all metal, but titanium gives us good samples of its benefits only by seeing its weight. Hold on: only 110 grams! Incredible. A beautiful aesthetic, a Tough-Solar digital module that lacks nothing, and entirely in titanium and with threaded case. A delight For who can afford it, of course.


----------



## babyivan

Gators716 said:


> Google translation of ZonaCasio write up:
> 
> But let's start with the strongest: the commercial card of the catalog of the new G-Shock has been filtered entirely in titanium (case, bezel, armis ...), a titanium that, for more exclusivity, comes with black DLC coating (that is, it looks like a "rubber" watch, but pure titanium). A price of about € +/- 1500 was anticipated, and it will be so finally. In the manufacturer price it tells us that there are 150,000 yen (about € 1,270), if we add taxes and others, we will touch those 1,500. A watch not suitable for all budgets, but of course, it is also true that it will have everything.
> 
> The GMW-B5000TB-1 (that is its name), is all metal, but titanium gives us good samples of its benefits only by seeing its weight. Hold on: only 110 grams! Incredible. A beautiful aesthetic, a Tough-Solar digital module that lacks nothing, and entirely in titanium and with threaded case. A delight For who can afford it, of course.


Thanks for that 

That is INSANE $$... I am still getting one. Is car insurance really all that important???

 > everything else


----------



## tauntauntaun

Gators716 said:


> a titanium that, for more exclusivity, comes with black DLC coating (that is, it looks like a "rubber" watch, but pure titanium).


Uh oh.

Now all we need is a DW-5000 throwback (red/blue) colorway with this setup.


----------



## Gators716

babyivan said:


> That is INSANE $$... I am still getting one. Is car insurance really all that important???


You've still got a couple months to save! I'm not sure these are going to be limited releases so no rush to purchase.


----------



## HiggsBoson

According to ZonaCasio, it has full Titanium & Sapphire crystal glass! :-! AMAZING! Guess it's time I should start 'softening' the wife up in preparation of another watch purchase?? :think:


----------



## perfectlykevin

I'm in, this is the one I really wanted, so much so that I'm selling off some of my other squares as I know this will get A LOT of wrist time.  . I love titanium.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

And of course...

“Update (September 8, 2019): A photo of the GMW-B5000TB-1JR from an official catalog has been leaked and the list price is 150,000 JPY. The Japanese model number ending with “JR” confirms that it is a limited edition.” (From G-Central)

Damn LE’s


----------



## gojira54

Official catalogue picture lists all titanium and sapphire glass =]
In for the camo version!


----------



## babyivan

$1,400 usd is gonna be a hard pill to swallow, but I'm gonna go for it.

The only problem is, I will be paranoid to wear it. Not only because of the price, but the limited edition status makes me a "Nervous Nelly"

 > everything else


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> $1,400 usd is gonna be a hard pill to swallow, but I'm gonna go for it.
> 
> The only problem is, I will be paranoid to wear it. Not only because of the price, but the limited edition status makes me a "Nervous Nelly"
> 
> > everything else


After a while you get used to it - wearing a pricey piece. The first scratch is always the worst. I wear my GMW-B5000TFC without worry.

I used to keep watches as "safe queens" and I find that I don't enjoy them much if I'm not wearing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> After a while you get used to it - wearing a pricey piece. The first scratch is always the worst. I wear my GMW-B5000TFC without worry.
> 
> I used to keep watches as "safe queens" and I find that I don't enjoy them much if I'm not wearing them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I will be wearing it for sure.... with 2 bodyguards, 3 pitbulls, and my arm completely encased in bubble wrap 

Of course I'm joking, but i do fret over nice things, even after a long time of having them. It took me forever to get comfortable with having a nice/new car. I actually prefer driving a hooptie; no fear of door dings, scratches, rust, etc.

 > everything else


----------



## gojira54

I think the new camo on metal technique is pretty cool... gotta get one of these!!
edit: just saw the other camo thread where they are compared - sorry :/


----------



## babyivan

I love the camo for sure, but it would need a pos display for me. If they made it with a green tinted positive display, it would be amazeballs!

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

babyivan said:


> Oh, I will be wearing it for sure.... with 2 bodyguards, 3 pitbulls, and my arm completely encased in bubble wrap
> 
> Of course I'm joking, but i do fret over nice things, even after a long time of having them. It took me forever to get comfortable with having a nice/new car. I actually prefer driving a hooptie; no fear of door dings, scratches, rust, etc.
> 
> > everything else


I wear ALL my watches - PO, Pelagos, Zenith, Panerai, Nomos, etc - with no safe queens! Didn't get into this hobby to just look at them!

Now, that said, I have situational watches and don't go hiking/climbing in some of my higher (higher for me that is!) end stuff, choosing more appropriate pieces......eg 2 nights in Whistler, took a GPS Amazfit and my silver square....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Not sure about either of these models actually. I was pretty excited before, but I think I'd prefer a silver. I like the camo, but if I am wearing titanium I'd like to be able to see it and know it. I'm not sure if that makes sense to anyone else. Yes, the weight is unmistakable, but I don't know, I want the look. I would love to see how they'd finish a titanium version (if an Oceanus can serve as an indicator, then we would be in for a treat). If I wanted camo, I'd get a resin strap. I am on the fence for sure.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not sure about either of these models actually. I was pretty excited before, but I think I'd prefer a silver. I like the camo, but if I am wearing titanium I'd like to be able to see it and know it. I'm not sure if that makes sense to anyone else. Yes, the weight is unmistakable, but I don't know, I want the look. I would love to see how they'd finish a titanium version (if an Oceanus can serve as an indicator, then we would be in for a treat). If I wanted camo, I'd get a resin strap. I am on the fence for sure.


You're not alone. This watch looks nice, for sure, but personally I already have enough black GMW squares. I'm real happy with the TFC Porter edition and the 5000V aged IP version. I don't really want another black metal square. Not to mention, this titanium model looks a bit too much like the DW-5035D-1B that I already have. And the camo version is not for me. I actually like the MTG better in the camo.

I agree I'd like to see a Ti version in silver, with some really nice finishing techniques on the band and bezel. This one, I think, is a pass for me. ;-)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

another crytanium with that price point! effortless hard pass for me


----------



## dgaddis

Maybe these first two will be limited editions, hence the higher price, and they'll be followed by a 'raw' ti standard issue model at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Miklos86

I skipped the steel squares and not about to skip this one. The negative display makes it even better. Funds are set aside.

However, I'm disheartened to hear that it will be a limited edition. This means that you have to make a buying decision on day 1 or you can expect to pay even more for the same watch. This will be a sought-after release, to be snapped up quickly. You can't wait to see reviews, check it out in person (unless you live in Japan or near major G-Shock showrooms) or any other move that you'd reasonably make before buying. I understand how it works and why it is done, but IMHO that's not the way a $1,000+ buying decision should be made. The LE scheme puts pressure on everybody. The steel sold great, the titanium will sell similarly whatever the price.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

I'm out of the loop on this one, has it been confirmed only the camo is a limited edition, or are they both?


----------



## Miklos86

dgaddis said:


> Maybe these first two will be limited editions, hence the higher price, and they'll be followed by a 'raw' ti standard issue model at a more reasonable price.


Not impossible. However, seeing what happened to the DLC-covered steel version doubt that many would take that chance.


----------



## gojira54

Miklos86 said:


> I skipped the steel squares and not about to skip this one. The negative display makes it even better. Funds are set aside.
> 
> However, I'm disheartened to hear that it will be a limited edition. This means that you have to make a buying decision on day 1 or you can expect to pay even more for the same watch. This will be a sought-after release, to be snapped up quickly. You can't wait to see reviews, check it out in person (unless you live in Japan or near major G-Shock showrooms) or any other move that you'd reasonably make before buying. I understand how it works and why it is done, but IMHO that's not the way a $1,000+ buying decision should be made. The LE scheme puts pressure on everybody. The steel sold great, the titanium will sell similarly whatever the price.


This is exactly where I'm at too - from what I can see this a watch that I would like to buy, but I'd rather do that at my leisure than having to jump on a preorder, depending on how many in the batch defines 'limited' it could be a struggle to buy one at all which would be very disappointing...
The high price and limited release _will _see speculators buy these then wait for the inevitable short term price hike for profits - there is no escaping that :/


----------



## Ottovonn

gojira54 said:


> This is exactly where I'm at too - from what I can see this a watch that I would like to buy, but I'd rather do that at my leisure than having to jump on a preorder, depending on how many in the batch defines 'limited' it could be a struggle to buy one at all which would be very disappointing...
> The high price and limited release _will _see speculators buy these then wait for the inevitable short term price hike for profits - there is no escaping that :/


There is an upside to jumping on a LE quickly. If you don't like it, you could sell it back on the second-hand market for slightly under full retail or slightly above rather quickly. Sell the watch for a fairer price than speculators to get a faster sale.


----------



## wow445

Not a huge fan of TI but damn the sapphire glass sold me.


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> There is an upside to jumping on a LE quickly. If you don't like it, you could sell it back on the second-hand market for slightly under full retail or slightly above rather quickly. Sell the watch for a fairer price than speculators to get a faster sale.


Exactly! I'm okay with it for sure. Retains value makes it easy to flip should I not be into it.

 > everything else


----------



## Time4Playnow

wow445 said:


> Not a huge fan of TI but damn the sapphire glass sold me.


If I were you I wouldn't bet the farm on that. When the TFC model came out there were similar claims. Even one guy on here who was "certain" that it had sapphire. Guess what - it didn't.

I won't believe it until it's been released and sapphire is listed in all of the official specs from Casio, and on the case back of the watch. Until then as far as I'm concerned, it's just a rumor. ;-)


----------



## Miklos86

Ottovonn said:


> There is an upside to jumping on a LE quickly. If you don't like it, you could sell it back on the second-hand market for slightly under full retail or slightly above rather quickly. Sell the watch for a fairer price than speculators to get a faster sale.


I'm not buying the watch for resale value. I'll be wearing it as a G Shock, it could be scratched, dinged whatever and boom there goes any upside the LE ever had.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54

Time4Playnow said:


> If I were you I wouldn't bet the farm on that. When the TFC model came out there were similar claims. Even one guy on here who was "certain" that it had sapphire. Guess what - it didn't.
> 
> I won't believe it until it's been released and sapphire is listed in all of the official specs from Casio, and on the case back of the watch. Until then as far as I'm concerned, it's just a rumor. ;-)


The leaked catalogue pages show 'sapphire glass' in English on the icons on the left of the picture of both the new ti watches - that is official?


----------



## HiggsBoson

gojira54 said:


> The leaked catalogue pages show 'sapphire glass' in English on the icons on the left of the picture of both the new ti watches - that is official?


That's official enough for me! :-!
Whether I actually manage to get hold of one, is another thing all together! 
I actually paid for my TFC in advance and the AD still couldn't get me one. So, until it's actually on my wrist, it's all just speculation, for me.


----------



## Time4Playnow

gojira54 said:


> The leaked catalogue pages show 'sapphire glass' in English on the icons on the left of the picture of both the new ti watches - that is official?


For me? No, it's not. Catalogs can have mistakes. But I don't really care anyway as I'm not getting this one. ;-)



Miklos86 said:


> I'm not buying the watch for resale value. I'll be wearing it as a G Shock, it could be scratched, dinged whatever and boom there goes any upside the LE ever had.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Mmmmm......it depends how limited it is. If it's very limited like the TFC is, even a few scratches or a ding would still get you far above retail price if you chose to sell it - virtually guaranteed. ;-) On the other hand, if it is THAT limited, it might be very hard to come by in the first place. Let's hope they are available to those who want them.


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> For me? No, it's not. Catalogs can have mistakes. But I don't really care anyway as I'm not getting this one. ;-)
> 
> Mmmmm......it depends how limited it is. If it's very limited like the TFC is, even a few scratches or a ding would still get you far above retail price if you chose to sell it - virtually guaranteed. ;-) On the other hand, if it is THAT limited, it might be very hard to come by in the first place. Let's hope they are available to those who want them.


Yeah, it makes sense. You could still sell a bruised GWG Maharishi or GWM TFC above retail. I hope it won't be THAT limited or else the release will be a stressful time. The TFC sold out so quickly that even most ADs couldn't get hold of one. So Casio, please don't make the titanium square an ultra rare collab model.


----------



## Miklos86

Finally some photos:

Zona Casio: También habrá camuflaje para el GMW-B5000 de titanio

I like both. This spells trouble. According to the text there should be a €300 price difference (+/-€100) between the two versions. The DLC titanium bracelet of the TB is clearly visible.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I actually kind of like the camo in these pics, but could not care less about the DLC. Hopefully there will be a silver titanium release after this that isn’t LE. I feel like it’ll happen...


----------



## kubr1ck

The glossy finish on the titanium from the Zona photos is strange, but I'm guessing that's just from the DLC coating and lighting. Not sure why they're trying to make titanium look like resin, lol. Will have to see better photos of this one. Not a fan of the camo version at all though. Camo seems more appropriate for lower priced resin squares, not higher end models.


----------



## gojira54

Damn I'm liking the camo, might have to get two


----------



## tauntauntaun

The gloss of that DLC is sort of a let down IRL. Like many others, I think I'll be on the sidelines cheering for a raw Ti finish.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Also interesting that the "dot matrix camo" theme is found on the steel 5600:


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> The glossy finish on the titanium from the Zona photos is strange, but I'm guessing that's just from the DLC coating and lighting. Not sure why they're trying to make titanium look like resin, lol. Will have to see better photos of this one. Not a fan of the camo version at all though. Camo seems more appropriate for lower priced resin squares, not higher end models.


Do you remember that Brazilian camo Frog (the "Addict"?) from a bunch of years back? It was pretty limited I think, and prices went thru the roof on it after it sold out. At one time I wanted one, but the prices were so silly I quickly gave up on it.

My only point is that it was a higher-end G. While I think that camo was just fine for a resin Frog, I personally don't want it on a $1,500+ Ti square. (although, I do kinda like that MTG-B1000 w/the camo...) ;-)


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Pretty good news to me. I was afraid it would be a full titanium watch, including bracelet, and would also actually look like titanium. But steel bracelet plus painted/coatet titanium make them an easy pass. My bank account balance can rest easy now and so can I.


----------



## M3N911

*I wish these were real but they're not.. these are desperate photoshop edits of the TFG and GD which I made based on the color of the old titanium square MRG..*









*Casio gods pay attention here please.. we want this kind of titanium please PLEASE... 
I'm sure the DLC and camo will sell like hot cakes but I want these PLEEEEEEASE.. CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?* :-d

*I would prefer the positive display but wont say no to the negative since I love those so much.. 
which would you guys choose positive or negative display?*


----------



## babyivan

M3N911 said:


> *I wish these were real but they're not.. these are desperate photoshop edits of the TFG and GD which I made based on the color of the old titanium square MRG..*
> 
> View attachment 14470027
> 
> 
> *Casio gods pay attention here please.. we want this kind of titanium please PLEASE...
> I'm sure the DLC and camo will sell like hot cakes but I want these PLEEEEEEASE.. CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?* :-d
> 
> *I would prefer the positive display but wont say no to the negative since I love those so much..
> which would you guys choose positive or negative display?*


They just look like the gold ones.

 > everything else


----------



## M3N911

babyivan said:


> They just look like the gold ones.
> 
> > everything else


do they really


----------



## babyivan

M3N911 said:


> do they really
> 
> View attachment 14470133


Yes... Yes they do. Two shades of gold. Like one pic is of the gold one in a sunlit area and one is of the gold one indoors. 
Wouldn't a titanium look grayish?

 > everything else


----------



## M3N911

babyivan said:


> Yes... Yes they do. Two shades of gold. Like one pic is of the gold one in a sunlit area and one is of the gold one indoors.
> Wouldn't a titanium look grayish?
> 
> > everything else


titanium shades can differ based on the alloy used.. i based it on the color i saw on photos of the MRG-100T.. 
probably next time i should add (*colors may differ slightly from the original) :-d


----------



## babyivan

M3N911 said:


> titanium shades can differ based on the alloy used.. i based it on the color i saw on photos of the MRG-100T..
> probably next time i should add (*colors may differ slightly from the original) :-d


Haha, no worries.

 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck

Make the titanium look like this, Casio:


----------



## Miklos86

M3N911 said:


> *I wish these were real but they're not.. these are desperate photoshop edits of the TFG and GD which I made based on the color of the old titanium square MRG..*
> 
> View attachment 14470027
> 
> 
> *Casio gods pay attention here please.. we want this kind of titanium please PLEASE...
> I'm sure the DLC and camo will sell like hot cakes but I want these PLEEEEEEASE.. CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?* :-d
> 
> *I would prefer the positive display but wont say no to the negative since I love those so much..
> which would you guys choose positive or negative display?*


I'm sorry, I don't agree. I prefer the DLC finish to raw titanium. The renders look nice though.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Make the titanium look like this, Casio:
> 
> View attachment 14470335


Yes! This is the titanium look I'm familiar with.

 > everything else


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Make the titanium look like this, Casio:
> 
> View attachment 14470335


This is exactly how I'd like the new GMW-B5000TB-1JR to look. 'Traditional' Titanium look. :-!


----------



## M3N911

kubr1ck said:


> Make the titanium look like this, Casio:
> 
> View attachment 14470335


That gave me the G tickle 

Casio gods forget what i said.. listen to this guy he knows better XD
or give us both! you know the G community will appreciate both :-d


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Proper full titanium I'd get a positive display one. But I just got the full steel one a few weeks ago so I'd be more than fine with Casio taking their time with them. But none of that metal mixing! Steel bracelet on a titanium watch just doesn't work for me.


----------



## gojira54

Kugelhagelfisch said:


> Proper full titanium I'd get a positive display one. But I just got the full steel one a few weeks ago so I'd be more than fine with Casio taking their time with them. But none of that metal mixing! Steel bracelet on a titanium watch just doesn't work for me.


*if* yuu believe the leaked catalogue pages the bracelet is specified as titanium 
I do =]


----------



## perfectlykevin

No gold or even titanium nitride for me on these. I prefer a DLC or raw titanium.


----------



## Metall

Found it on Instagram from user dj.17


----------



## Irf

Metall said:


> Found it on Instagram from user dj.17


That looks pretty awesome! I prefer this to the MTG version. Just hope they're available in Thailand shortly after release :/

I just hope G Shock aren't milking the whole metal square series with limited production models like Omega do with the endless limited edition Speedmasters!


----------



## Metall

I know what you mean, something is lost once you know that there are hundreds of Limited Editions and probably hundreds more to come, I think the secret is asking yourself if you really like the watch and if it really speaks to you, then who cares if there are hundreds of LE you already have the watch that is right for you.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## grinta

Another G I'll have to check in person. The local Casio distributor hates me, I didn't buy anything since my GW-B5600 last year.
Bit this one is arguably worth a divorce...


----------



## Miklos86

grinta said:


> Another G I'll have to check in person. The local Casio distributor hates me, I didn't buy anything since my GW-B5600 last year.
> Bit this one is arguably worth a divorce...


Marrying a Casio AD... that's the dream right there.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Metall said:


> Found it on Instagram from user dj.17


Hmm, more interesting than I thought it would be. Looks better than the MT G camo offering...but I'd definitely need to see it in the metal.


----------



## pablobell

https://www.revolution.watch/introducing-the-g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb/

This confirms full titanium, case, bracelet, caseback and even pushers.

Confirms DLC.

It also appears to confirm sapphire but the actual word is missing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pablobell said:


> https://www.revolution.watch/introducing-the-g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb/
> 
> This confirms full titanium, case, bracelet, caseback and even pushers.
> 
> Confirms DLC.
> 
> It also appears to confirm sapphire but the actual word is missing.


Good job! Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## GaryK30

Updated info from G-Central includes a link to this announcement from Casio.

https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/news/2019/0919_gmw-b5000tb/

https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/


----------



## g-addict

G-Shock Japan has the product page up early.

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/


----------



## babyivan

Love love love the specs, but wow, $1389 usd is a lot! And why must they make it identical to my 35th anniversary 

 > everything else


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian

Stupid double post


----------



## ronalddheld

Nice but cannot afford it.


----------



## babyivan

I will buy it begrudgingly... I'm a sucker, lol. If it had a negative display, it would be an easy pass. I do think the original tfc is better, even though this one has a sapphire glass

 > everything else


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Wake me up when they make one that actually looks like titanium. If I wanted a black square I'd stick with the resin models.


----------



## Miklos86

I'll get one but not sure which. On the fence about the camo look, need to check out more photos before deciding. I like that it's negative display, it will differ more from my GW-5000 that way. The standard DLC is great but it's strange how all writing is yellow (gold?) but the WR claim stands out as the only blue text. Silly design in my book, I fancy the subdued colors of my GW-5000. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## M3N911

GaryK30 said:


> Updated info from G-Central includes a link to this announcement from Casio.
> 
> https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/news/2019/0919_gmw-b5000tb/
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/


This is amazing! finally an official announcement! thanks for sharing
I love how that finish looks but i always worry about coatings scratching no matter how tough they say it is.. maybe i'm too ocd idk lol.. 
so i guess i'll wait for the raw titanium one.. hopefully its gonna be cheaper too cuz 1.4k is too much for my budget..


----------



## babyivan

M3N911 said:


> This is amazing! finally an official announcement! thanks for sharing
> I love how that finish looks but i always worry about coatings scratching no matter how tough they say it is.. maybe i'm too ocd idk lol..
> so i guess i'll wait for the raw titanium one.. hopefully its gonna be cheaper too cuz 1.4k is too much for my budget..


Is there word that they are gonna release a raw titanium version? That would be awesome.

 > everything else


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> View attachment 14485021
> 
> 
> View attachment 14485025


*whistles* Wow! Now I'm more interested !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54

Personally I think these new releases are fkin dope!
What's to complain about? Full ti AND sapphire?? AMAZING =]


----------



## CC

M3N911 said:


> This is amazing! finally an official announcement! thanks for sharing
> I love how that finish looks but i always worry about coatings scratching no matter how tough they say it is.. maybe i'm too ocd idk lol..
> so i guess i'll wait for the raw titanium one.. hopefully its gonna be cheaper too cuz 1.4k is too much for my budget..


Raw Titanium will scratch 100x easier than DLC coated Ti.


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Raw Titanium will scratch 100x easier than DLC coated Ti.


Excellent point!

 > everything else


----------



## Metall

Found it on instagram from user gshock.and.awe
They don't seem as black as the other pictures, maybe is the lighting?


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> Raw Titanium will scratch 100x easier than DLC coated Ti.


Depends on the finish. The the old school Ti MRGs (110T/210T) hold up very well for bring raw Ti.


----------



## M3N911

babyivan said:


> Is there word that they are gonna release a raw titanium version? That would be awesome.
> 
> > everything else


yeah i think someone said it here or on one of the sites that leaked the Ti info.. still nothing is confirmed so i hope it becomes a reality.. but in my opinion if they made the coated then why wouldn't they make a raw one too.. hope a raw one becomes part of their standard lineup..


----------



## M3N911

CC said:


> Raw Titanium will scratch 100x easier than DLC coated Ti.


true but at least the scratch will be less visible on raw than coated


----------



## phillycheez

Where to order?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

phillycheez said:


> Where to order?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Japan for now

 > everything else


----------



## GaryK30

Casio could make a titanium version that has a hard coating and still looks silver or gray. They do this with many Oceanus models, for example.


----------



## dgaddis

GaryK30 said:


> Casio could make a titanium version that has a hard coating and still looks silver or gray. They do this with many Oceanus models, for example.


My Citizen has a similar coating, and seems to be holding up great. Tho I've only had it a few months.

The scales on my pocketknife are a true raw titanium with no coating, they show scratches. On a knife I don't mind it at all, kinda like it. On a watch...eh, probably not.

_Admin Edit: our rule 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## babyivan

I just called g shock in soho. They are estimating early December for the US release. No pre-orders. And they think they will only get at most 5 of them.

 > everything else


----------



## Pankrates

Is it confirmed to be a limited edition worldwide? That would be such a shame...


----------



## babyivan

Topper told me they already took as many pre-orders as they are comfortable with, since they don't have a guaranteed allocation number as of yet. 

 > everything else


----------



## Pankrates

babyivan said:


> Topper told me they already took as many pre-orders as they are comfortable with, since they don't have a guaranteed allocation number as of yet.
> 
> > everything else


Thanks for the info. The release info by Casio seems like this is going to be something regular. I really hope it wont be something limited. I would like to get hold of one but living away from US/EUROPE/ASIA markets makes things really hard if it is a limited edition.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Seems like these are going to be very limited. People will have to try hard to even get one. I can't understand why Casio doesn't make a regular production run of watches like these... (unless there are some kind of production constraints that don't allow it) Seems to me they'd make a lot more money...

Will they come out with a Ti model with a more or less "standard" silver finish? I won't hold my breath. I might be interested if they do.

Congrats to those who are able to get one of these. You'll be one of the few.


----------



## babyivan

Spoke to someone I know in the biz... Seems like they gonna do a run of 1,550. I didn't read all of the articles pertaining to it, so it might be public knowledge already.

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

I got a couple of feelers out, I think will be able to secure one.
I am wondering if it's worth it to pay a premium and get a Japan AD to sell me one....

 > everything else


----------



## M3N911

Time4Playnow said:


> Seems like these are going to be very limited. People will have to try hard to even get one. I can't understand why Casio doesn't make a regular production run of watches like these... (unless there are some kind of production constraints that don't allow it) Seems to me they'd make a lot more money...
> 
> Will they come out with a Ti model with a more or less "standard" silver finish? I won't hold my breath. I might be interested if they do.
> 
> Congrats to those who are able to get one of these. You'll be one of the few.


The info released by casio didnt mention anything about it being a limited edition.. they also listed it on casio's international website under their standard digital lineup so i guess that also confirms its not a limited edition..


----------



## Ottovonn

M3N911 said:


> The info released by casio didnt mention anything about it being a limited edition.. they also listed it on casio's international website under their standard digital lineup so i guess that also confirms its not a limited edition..
> View attachment 14486927


The Gear Patrol article posted in another thread says that this watch is not limited, but it has a retail price of around $1,388. I skipped out on the anniversary model with this similar color scheme, so I am really tempted. I have a titanium Citizen Chronomaster and I love the lightweight feel. That said, the price tag is, as expected, on the hefty side.

I also prefer the look of my GMW-B5000 TFC even though it's on the heavier side. I am definitely more interested and intrigued in this model than the camo model, but I'll have to think about adding another full metal square to the collection. I am kind of full metaled out at the moment -- but Casio just keeps trying to drag me back in lol


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> The Gear Patrol article posted in another thread says that this watch is not limited, but it has a retail price of around $1,388. I skipped out on the anniversary model with this similar color scheme, so I am really tempted. I have a titanium Citizen Chronomaster and I love the lightweight feel. That said, the price tag is, as expected, on the hefty side.
> 
> I also prefer the look of my GMW-B5000 TFC even though it's on the heavier side. I am definitely more interested and intrigued in this model than the camo model, but I'll have to think about adding another full metal square to the collection. I am kind of full metaled out at the moment -- but Casio just keeps trying to drag me back in lol


Hopefully MLTD will carry these eventually and allow their 35% coupon discount. That would bring it down to about $900.


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> The Gear Patrol article posted in another thread says that this watch is not limited, but it has a retail price of around $1,388. I skipped out on the anniversary model with this similar color scheme, so I am really tempted. I have a titanium Citizen Chronomaster and I love the lightweight feel. That said, the price tag is, as expected, on the hefty side.
> 
> I also prefer the look of my GMW-B5000 TFC even though it's on the heavier side. I am definitely more interested and intrigued in this model than the camo model, but I'll have to think about adding another full metal square to the collection. I am kind of full metaled out at the moment -- but Casio just keeps trying to drag me back in lol


This is interesting news. I spoke with an ad and he told me that they are only doing a run of 1,550. He could be mistaken (or BSing, IDK). I'm curious how the article knows for sure it's not a limited edition. Sometimes Casio doesn't mention those things, even if they are.

If it is for sure not a limited, I will hold off on doing a pre-order so I can get it at normal discounted online prices.

 > everything else


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> This is interesting news. I spoke with an ad and he told me that they are only doing a run of 1,550. He could be mistaken (or BSing, IDK). I'm curious how the article knows for sure it's not a limited edition. Sometimes Casio doesn't mention those things, even if they are.
> 
> If it is for sure not a limited, I will hold off on doing a pre-order so I can get it at normal discounted online prices.
> 
> > everything else


The article does not disclose its sources, so we can't be certain. But the information does support M3911's information indicating that this model is a standard production model. The fact that it might not be limited is certainly tempting. It means we don't have to jump on the opportunity or else face much higher prices. I like being able to take my time before a big purchase.


----------



## babyivan

https://watchesbysjx.com/2019/09/g-shock-full-titanium-5000-series.html

Taken from the above: _...."The new launch is not a limited edition per se, but will only be produced for a limited time"._

I'm ok with that, it will not be hard to find. But bet that means prices will pretty much stay around msrp


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> https://watchesbysjx.com/2019/09/g-shock-full-titanium-5000-series.html
> 
> Taken from the above: _...."The new launch is not a limited edition per se, but will only be produced for a limited time"._
> 
> I'm ok with that, it will not be hard to find. But bet that means prices will pretty much stay around msrp


Maybe that's true. But if your AD friend is correct and they are only producing 1,550 of these.....that is a VERY small number. I also think what some of the dealers have said already is a clue. The G-shock store in Soho is only getting five?? FIVE????? Topper's is already not taking anymore pre-orders??? :think:

That sounds a LOT like what happened before the TFC version was released. I'm not getting one of these so I don't care. But if you guys are banking on the fact that they'll be plentiful and easily available, you just might be sorely disappointed.

It all depends how badly you want one I guess. If you want it more than any other G you've ever purchased, you might be wise to get your hands on one asap. Or, maybe you'll be right in guessing that you can easily get one whenever you want. At times like this, it might be better to err on the side of caution. ;-)


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe that's true. But if your AD friend is correct and they are only producing 1,550 of these.....that is a VERY small number. I also think what some of the dealers have said already is a clue. The G-shock store in Soho is only getting five?? FIVE????? Topper's is already not taking anymore pre-orders??? :think:


Honestly, he (Rob from Topper) couldn't give me an answer on any specifics because he didn't know himself, so it could be a not-so limited or it could be an extremely limited; there's no way in telling until he hears back from his vendor. From talking with him I believe he thought it would be a super limited model just wasn't sure of the allocation amount.

The other AD I talked to mentioned an exact number, and told me he wouldn't know for sure how many he's getting or if any at all until next Wednesday.

As far as the G-Shock store in SoHo, the guy was explaining to me what usually happens with limited models, I don't think he was being specific about the titanium.

From what I'm gathering, it seems that there's just a basic assumption that it'll be a limited... 
but those 2 articles seems to contradict that...

There's a ton of misinformation out there it seems. I am personally not going to take a risk and wait too long, if I can do a pre-order, I definitely will. I expect to pay MSRP on this one anyways.

 > everything else


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe that's true. But if your AD friend is correct and they are only producing 1,550 of these.....that is a VERY small number. I also think what some of the dealers have said already is a clue. The G-shock store in Soho is only getting five?? FIVE????? Topper's is already not taking anymore pre-orders??? :think:
> 
> That sounds a LOT like what happened before the TFC version was released. I'm not getting one of these so I don't care. But if you guys are banking on the fact that they'll be plentiful and easily available, you just might be sorely disappointed.
> 
> It all depends how badly you want one I guess. If you want it more than any other G you've ever purchased, you might be wise to get your hands on one asap. Or, maybe you'll be right in guessing that you can easily get one whenever you want. At times like this, it might be better to err on the side of caution. ;-)


 You and me and a couple of others on this fabulous G Shock forum have seen this before - If very limited, then a lot here will be scrambling and having sleepless nights ;-) not to mention the uncertainty of the price tag - thanks god its not a Frogman and/ or a GPR Rangeman, so I'm cool as well  I remember a great F17 member drove in 2014( with his SUV ) on or b4 New Years Eve, all the way from his ( snowy ) hometown Munich to London in order getting the Lightning Yellow Titanium Frogman ( 333 pc worldwide and not less important with a numbered backplate ) Great stuff indeed. Let's see how this will be unfolding  Best of luck to all


----------



## mtb2104

i am so holding my breath for this....


----------



## issey.miyake

Also keen to learn more about this in particular the price when it comes to Australia.

My Black Square is a little on the heavy side but having said that you get used to it.

A positive display also would be nice and easier to read at a quick glance!


----------



## raytheright

Never thought I would want to spend $1000+ for a watch.. right now wearing a GW-M5610
It has everything I want: light weight titanium, sapphire glass, digital display
Hopefully I can get one here in the US, otherwise im gonna buy it in Taipei (going home for winter break haha)


----------



## gringosteve

Really want this but way too much $ for essentially a $100 Watch in sexy clothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pablobell

That’s not fair. This is a $200 Watch in *very* sexy clothing.


----------



## Badger18

I’m no titanium watch expert but expected less than 110 gms is that similar to other brands also what grade titanium , there is a wide range of grading.


----------



## Badger18

I’m no titanium watch expert but expected less than 110 gms is that similar to other brands also what grade titanium , there is a wide range of grading.


----------



## gringosteve

pablobell said:


> That's not fair. This is a $200 Watch in *very* sexy clothing.


Ok agreed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgaddis

Badger18 said:


> I'm no titanium watch expert but expected less than 110 gms is that similar to other brands also what grade titanium , there is a wide range of grading.


I have a Citizen PMD56-2952 that's all titanium. On the factory bracelet, at full length, it was 95g. After sizing the bracelet it now weighs 87g. The G's case is thicker, steel spring bars in every link are going to be heavier than steel pins like in my bracelet, and I've read the bracelets (on the steel models anyhow) are really long, so 110g seems very reasonable to me.

My Citizen is nearly 1/3rd the price of the ti square...and it's similar in many ways: has an anti-shock system (tho the G is undoubtably tougher), solar powered, radio controlled, perpetual calendar, sapphire glass, 200m water resistance, but comes with a tool less quick adjust clasp and a fancy DuraTech surface hardening treatment to prevent scratches (and DLC finish can't cost more....I have a $35 pocket knife that's made in the USA with a DLC finish!). I paid $525 for the Citizen...which is a lot of money for a watch to me...hence why I won't be picking up a ti square at ~$1400. I would like one, especially in an "raw" Oceanus like finish, but I don't want one nearly bad enough for the price they're asking for it. Plus I've already got a steel square I like a lot.


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

CC said:


> Raw Titanium will scratch 100x easier than DLC coated Ti.


Yes and no. My Sinn 103 is full titanium with a satin finish. The finish gets "scratched" or rather smothed out but I haven't gotten a deep scratch in it in the three years I've worn it. I don't baby my watches at all and have bumped plenty of things with it, including steel.
Point is, the satin finish showing wear is perfectly fine by me. A DLC coating wearing off just looks absolutely terrible. I can live with scratches on a G-Shock but not with ones that show a differently coloured base metal on a 1k+ watch. For that price it'd need to be perfect for me anyway and a black square just doesn't do it for me in that regard. Sure, it's light as well but so are my 5610 and my 5600 and those won't show a different colour in their scratches. Plus I can put a bull bar on those.


----------



## marked

Guys I wanted to bump this thread to see if anyone might have any updates on this watch? According to at least one write up, this will not be a limited watch. However, speculation has people wondering if it will be limited.

I think I want to buy this watch, and I might be able to source one from Japan. But it will probably be full MSRP... which looks like $1500USD which is a lot of money.

I'd hate to buy this watch for $1500 only to discover a year later they are regularly going to 25%-40% off.....

Conversely, I'd hate to wait only to discover they are not available and the ones that are are being scalped for premiums....

Anybody have any advice or thoughts?


----------



## tomchicago

Will be regular production model and prices will drop eventually after an initial spaz out just like with all regular production GMW-B5000.


----------



## Z_Samurai

marked said:


> Guys I wanted to bump this thread to see if anyone might have any updates on this watch? According to at least one write up, this will not be a limited watch. However, speculation has people wondering if it will be limited.
> 
> I think I want to buy this watch, and I might be able to source one from Japan. But it will probably be full MSRP... which looks like $1500USD which is a lot of money.
> 
> I'd hate to buy this watch for $1500 only to discover a year later they are regularly going to 25%-40% off.....
> 
> Conversely, I'd hate to wait only to discover they are not available and the ones that are are being scalped for premiums....
> 
> Anybody have any advice or thoughts?


I read somewhere in the forum that special/limited gshock tend to have an R at the end of the model # on the japanese site. The black IP had it to.

If you go to their japanese site for the Titanium they have it with an R.

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/

Just my 2cents


----------



## gojira54

Z_Samurai said:


> I read somewhere in the forum that special/limited gshock tend to have an R at the end of the model # on the japanese site. The black IP had it to.
> 
> If you go to their japanese site for the Titanium they have it with an R.
> 
> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/
> 
> Just my 2cents


Think you are right... examples being;
GW-T5030C-1JR 
GW-5000-1JF


----------



## wow445

Z_Samurai said:


> I read somewhere in the forum that special/limited gshock tend to have an R at the end of the model # on the japanese site. The black IP had it to.
> 
> If you go to their japanese site for the Titanium they have it with an R.
> 
> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/
> 
> Just my 2cents


I think even if limited, I may try to get one. For some reason this has the "classier" look for me, probably cause of the color scheme and the positive display. Love my full metal but it is a bit heavier than what I'm used to haha.


----------



## tdinut

I was seriously considering an Apple Watch 5 but now I am dying to get one of these new titanium squares. I absolutely love the look.


----------



## marked

Well,

Now I have decisions to make.... I just got confirmation that I can get this watch sourced for $1565, that's all fees, taxes and shipping, from Japan to me in the USA.

That's a big chunk of change for sure. I have to think about this.

However, my source said that the watch is limited. It's model number ends in JR and that indicates limited status as previously mentioned above....

Decisions decisions decisions.

What is the USA price? Is it $1500 MSRP? I That would probably equate to $1650 after taxes for me in CA. Besides topper, are there any other California dealers?


----------



## Facelessman

From G-Shock Japan: To be released in Nov 2019 at 150,000 jpy + tax

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/


----------



## marked

Facelessman said:


> From G-Shock Japan: To be released in Nov 2019 at 150,000 jpy + tax
> 
> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TB-1/


Yeah, I know the Japan MSRP is 150000Y but I was specifically asking about the USA MSRP. Or is this a Japan only model?


----------



## Time4Playnow

marked said:


> Yeah, I know the Japan MSRP is 150000Y but I was specifically asking about the USA MSRP. Or is this a Japan only model?


It is being released in Japan first. No word yet on release date or price in the U.S.

Btw don't forget to consider possible Customs charges if getting it from Japan.


----------



## Facelessman

marked said:


> Yeah, I know the Japan MSRP is 150000Y but I was specifically asking about the USA MSRP. Or is this a Japan only model?


Just to update released date. I just realized that MSRP and other info has been confirmed already.


----------



## marked

Time4Playnow said:


> It is being released in Japan first. No word yet on release date or price in the U.S.
> 
> Btw don't forget to consider possible Customs charges if getting it from Japan.


I've never really been an early adopter of certain models, so I would like to ask whether or not the USA msrp is generally equal to the converted rate of the JDM MSRP.... Or is there a trend of it being slightly less or slightly more. This info could effect my decision.

Greatly appreciate all the feedback guys!

And good point on the customs. I usually slide by when shipping is EMS, but have been burned by fedex and UPS, both of which will charge customs, and on occasion also report the transaction to my states tax equalization board so I get a nice little bill for state tax too....

Thanks.


----------



## D7002470

I got these prices from an AD, 

MTGB1000DCM1: $1200 

GMWB5000TCM1 : $1600

GMWB5000TB-1: $1550


----------



## D7002470

I got these prices from an AD, 

MTGB1000DCM1: $1200 

GMWB5000TCM1 : $1600

GMWB5000TB-1: $1550


----------



## babyivan

D7002470 said:


> I got these prices from an AD,
> 
> MTGB1000DCM1: $1200
> 
> GMWB5000TCM1 : $1600
> 
> GMWB5000TB-1: $1550


Thanks for the info, I'm waiting to hear back from an AD myself. He was supposed to give me a call this afternoon actually. Been busy with work, haven't had time to even think about it.

 > everything else


----------



## Miklos86

Well, US ADs are ahead of mine in Hungary, EU. They have no info on the release of the model as of today. Perhaps its a less prominent market...:think:;-)


----------



## Z_Samurai

Food for thought 

GMW-B5000TFC-1 came out Nov 2017 (porter metal square) was $1,200 dlc and it was like original (from 04/1983 release) DW-5000C-1A 

Now the GWM-B5000Titanium dlc,saphire 
Comes out Nov 2019 and is like DW-5000C-1B
original (from 04/1983 release) 

The nostalgia feeling alone its what will drive true collectors to go for them.. the A1 &1B colorways were the 2 options you had when they came out in 4/1983

For decisions u can have it for many years without the bands or plastic cracking/crumble 😉


----------



## tomchicago

I will pass on all 3.



D7002470 said:


> I got these prices from an AD,
> 
> MTGB1000DCM1: $1200
> 
> GMWB5000TCM1 : $1600
> 
> GMWB5000TB-1: $1550


----------



## babyivan

tomchicago said:


> I will pass on all 3.


It's definitely a big ask. Im on the fence myself, but will probably be pre-ordering it in a few days. 
I'm okay with that price as long as it's a limited edition. If it isn't, paying msrp will be quite painful.

 > everything else


----------



## monsters

babyivan said:


> It's definitely a big ask. Im on the fence myself, but will probably be pre-ordering it in a few days.
> I'm okay with that price as long as it's a limited edition. If it isn't, paying msrp will be quite painful.
> 
> > everything else


Any thought on who will take pre-orders? A few ADs I reached out to say its not available yet, but I haven't tried the G-Shock Boutiques yet.


----------



## babyivan

monsters said:


> Any thought on who will take pre-orders? A few ADs I reached out to say its not available yet, but I haven't tried the G-Shock Boutiques yet.


I will let you know once I secure mine 

 > everything else


----------



## marked

Man, I wish I had unlimited funds.... I am trying to decide between this watch and an OCW-S5000C.

Both are limited. This will likely holds it's value better than the Oceanus....

I like the titanium and sapphire, I just wish they put a better LCD in there, maybe one of those cool reflective green LCDs or gold LCDs or dot matrix LCDs.... or the same type of LCD used in the GPR rangemaster.....

I have to make a decision tonight. 

I suppose if I order it from Japan and I don't like it I can recoup my cost....


----------



## gringosteve

I gave a reflective green lcd and it’s not cool if you need to actually be able to read the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babyivan

marked said:


> ...I just wish they put a better LCD in there...











It doesn't get any better than the STN LCD. It's the best display Casio makes.

 > everything else


----------



## marked

Better than the gpr?

Anyhow, I bet it is pretty legible since the sapphire does have ar coating...



babyivan said:


> It doesn't get any better than the STN LCD. It's the best display Casio makes.
> 
> > everything else


----------



## babyivan

marked said:


> Better than the gpr?
> 
> Anyhow, I bet it is pretty legible since the sapphire does have ar coating...


The gpr rangeman lcd is not a fair comparison, imo. It's a different class of watch. It's basically a smartwatch. In terms of a standard lcd, the STN is tops. I think a gpr type screen would be out of place on a square.

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

monsters said:


> Any thought on who will take pre-orders? A few ADs I reached out to say its not available yet, but I haven't tried the G-Shock Boutiques yet.


Update: Feldmar Watch is getting 3 of them. I secured 1, so 2 left. $1550 (as previously stated)

Marco at Feldmar couldnt say if it's gonna be a limited edition (like the TFC), limited production (like the Aged IP), or just a regular mass production model. If I had to guess, I would say the 2nd option.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

I wonder if the bezel and bracelet are going to be available plentifully as spare parts, in the same manner the DLC black of the TFC has become a relatively popular mod in the GMW range, even though the TFC watches themselves are a rarity... If that is the case, for me the regular GMW-B5000D dressed in the greyish black titanium bezel and bracelet of the GMW-B5000TB is probably the most pleasing combination of anything in the GMW range so far. Granted, the case inside the bezel wouldn't be titanium, but the whole would still be significantly titan-cool-lighter (and imo look better, hehe). Just thinking out loud here, not actually going to go for the combo. In any case... I assume these would be compatible?


----------



## Miklos86

babyivan said:


> Update: Feldmar Watch is getting 3 of them. I secured 1, so 2 left. $1550 (as previously stated)
> 
> Marco at Feldmar couldnt say if it's gonna be a limited edition (like the TFC), limited production (like the Aged IP), or just a regular mass production model. If I had to guess, I would say the 2nd option.


Well, if your guess is right then we have nothing to worry about. The aged IP version is already offered at a discount (ocarat.com, France, 20% off) despite being a recently released limited production model.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Miklos86 said:


> Well, if your guess is right then we have nothing to worry about. The aged IP version is already offered at a discount (ocarat.com, France, 20% off) despite being a recently released limited production model.


I wonder how many that site has in stock. I added over 20 into a cart and it didn't give me a max amount on hand. I did some research and was surprised to see there are new ones out there. A couple of sellers on Amazon for about a $1000.

But I think the specs of the titanium are FAR more desirable than the aged IP. 1: DLC vs. IP, 2: sapphire vs. mineral glass, 3: titanium vs ss (the biggest diff).

I was not a fan of the aged IP. I don't like buying something new that's meant to look old and beat up. And the negative display = no thanks.

The aged IP was kind of a flop.
I'm not saying the new titanium will be the next "TFC", but even with the $1550 price tag, it should do well.

The one big negative I must say about the black titanium: Casio just made the same watch last year (which I do own), the 35th anniversary - DW5035.

One thing I am curious about; which one will emerge as the winner, the 5000c homage or the camo? Hmm...
My wife thinks I should get the camo instead because it's more unique looking, but I just don't like negative displays.


----------



## perfectlykevin

babyivan said:


> I wonder how many that site has in stock. I added over 20 into a cart and it didn't give me a max amount on hand. I did some research and was surprised to see there are new ones out there. A couple of sellers on Amazon for about a $1000.
> 
> But I think the specs of the titanium are FAR more desirable than the aged IP. 1: DLC vs. IP, 2: sapphire vs. mineral glass, 3: titanium vs ss (the biggest diff).
> 
> I was not a fan of the aged IP. I don't like buying something new that's meant to look old and beat up. And the negative display = no thanks.
> 
> The aged IP was kind of a flop.
> I'm not saying the new titanium will be the next "TFC", but even with the $1550 price tag, it should do well.
> 
> The one big negative I must say about the black titanium: Casio just made the same watch last year (which I do own), the 35th anniversary - DW5035.
> 
> One thing I am curious about; which one will emerge as the winner, the 5000c homage or the camo? Hmm...
> My wife thinks I should get the camo instead because it's more unique looking, but I just don't like negative displays.


I was thinking the same thing, I already have the 35th aniv model, why do I need something that looks almost like it. I get it, it supposed to look like the first G, but do something different!

I think as much as I want a Ti square I will set this one out. Hoping they will do more models in the future, which I think is a given. When they did the limited run of the first Ti square it was basically a GW-5000 but in titanium, these should hopefully be available in more runs since they are releasing the camo version, which is part of a collection, plus, why go to the trouble of a titanium bracelet etc. if you don't intend to make more just like it. Really hoping for one with the G-shock shield ala the GW-5000 or he 5600C models


----------



## babyivan

perfectlykevin said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I already have the 35th aniv model, why do I need something that looks almost like it. I get it, it supposed to look like the first G, but do something different!
> 
> I think as much as I want a Ti square I will set this one out. Hoping they will do more models in the future, which I think is a given. When they did the limited run of the first Ti square it was basically a GW-5000 but in titanium, these should hopefully be available in more runs since they are releasing the camo version, which is part of a collection, plus, why go to the trouble of a titanium bracelet etc. if you don't intend to make more just like it. Really hoping for one with the G-shock shield ala the GW-5000 or he 5600C models


Yeah, I'm having second thoughts myself. Why spend this much coin on a watch I essentially already have.

And you are right, it makes no sense to do a one-off Ti. I think they will bring out some standard raw versions as part of a regular production run.

The only downside is scratches, unless they throw on a protective clear coating like Seiko does with their Diashock.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Casio does this type of coating on some Oceanuses if I remember correctly. Would be nice if they would. I don't mind the black, it is low-light and stealthy, and if wear becomes too much I could always have it coated.

I think when it comes down to it, I really want a titanium G square with that classic look. Call me picky


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Yeah, I'm having second thoughts myself. Why spend this much coin on a watch I essentially already have.


The only similarity between these watches is the colorway. I think once you strap this Ti/sapphire version on your wrist, you will know where your money went. I was one of the biggest initial critics of the aged IP version until I tried one on at my AD. Photos just don't do justice to the liquid gunmetal colorway of that watch. Now it's one of my favorites in my collection. I expect the experience with this Ti version will be even better.



perfectlykevin said:


> Casio does this type of coating on some Oceanuses if I remember correctly. Would be nice if they would. I don't mind the black, it is low-light and stealthy, and if wear becomes too much I could always have it coated.
> 
> I think when it comes down to it, I really want a titanium G square with that classic look. Call me picky


For $1,500 I would certainly expect Casio to apply the titanium carbide coating they use on their MR-G and Oceanus lines. That is a lot of coin to spend on a square, and I expect Casio will make it worth our while.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> The only similarity between these watches is the colorway. I think once you strap this Ti/sapphire version on your wrist, you will know where your money went. I was one of the biggest initial critics of the aged IP version until I tried one on at my AD. Photos just don't do justice to the liquid gunmetal colorway of that watch. Now it's one of my favorites in my collection. I expect the experience with this Ti version will be even better.
> 
> For $1,500 I would certainly expect Casio to apply the titanium carbide coating they use on their MR-G and Oceanus lines. That is a lot of coin to spend on a square, and I expect Casio will make it worth our while.


Are you getting both Ti squares?

 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Are you getting both Ti squares?
> 
> > everything else


The only one I'm interested in is the TB-1, but I'm in no rush to grab one due to the price. We'll see how limited it really is.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> The only one I'm interested in is the TB-1, but I'm in no rush to grab one due to the price. We'll see how limited it really is.


I hear that!

 > everything else


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

I have been wearing a titanium Pathfinder almost daily for over a year and it is the most comfortable band Ive ever had/worn. This model is interesting but that price just seems too high for such a lack of features.


----------



## babyivan

I decided to pull out of the pre-order. Just a bit too much for me to be spending at the moment. 
Gotta keep the FOMO in check.

I'm much more relaxed in my comfort zone. Having high-priced items gives me too much anxiety. The ABSOLUTE max I would ever imagine spending on a watch is $1000.

That's the beauty about G-Shocks, most of them are no more than $250. My favorite ones in fact cost me less than $100 (the 5610 and GW6900). The only exceptions being the GW 5K and SS full metal. But the 5K only cost me $200 and the SS only $275 (got lucky on a like-new one via ebay).

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gshock/comments/dcdtrr


----------



## pablobell

Wow. Looks a bit nicer and less like plastic than I expected.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Surprised there isn't more buzz following the above video reveal. It shows off in detail the matte DLC finish, which looks pretty nice.


----------



## wow445

tauntauntaun said:


> Surprised there isn't more buzz following the above video reveal. It shows off in detail the matte DLC finish, which looks pretty nice.


That video did it for me haha. I think as a travel watch this might be the perfect one for me - the matte DLC finish makes it fly under the radar.


----------



## gringosteve

Arghh now I really want one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomchicago

Looks good in the video, but despite the DLC, that finish looks to me like it will be a chip and scratch magnet. I'm holding off to see how she holds up, or not, in regular wear. 3X the cost of the stainless is way out of line and it better be perfect in regular wear.


----------



## Maddog1970

Sweet baby J, that looks SO good in the video.....dang it, I may have to reevaluate my position on this one!


----------



## tauntauntaun

tomchicago said:


> Looks good in the video, but despite the DLC, that finish looks to me like it will be a chip and scratch magnet. I'm holding off to see how she holds up, or not, in regular wear. 3X the cost of the stainless is way out of line and it better be perfect in regular wear.


Agreed that how it will wear and show scratches is the biggest question. I'm enjoying the patina that my B5000-1 is starting to show, but the holy grail (for many of us, it seems) is a plain titanium finish that can be worn to hell and back while still looking good.


----------



## babyivan

tauntauntaun said:


> Agreed that how it will wear and show scratches is the biggest question. I'm enjoying the patina that my B5000-1 is starting to show, but the holy grail (for many of us, it seems) is a plain titanium finish that can be worn to hell and back while still looking good.


Agreed. Coated finishes, no matter how good, I think will still show wear. A "naked" Ti might technically scratch more easily, but will be less obvious, as there will be no color contrasting differences.

The biggest benefit to a plain finish for me, would be the reduced cost. The upcharge for DLC is rather steep.

Asthetically tho, I much prefer the TFC over this one. I like the gloss look of it, it has a more premium look; which is what I think you would want when spending $1000+.

This new one just looks way too much like a resin square. And more specifically, it looks EXACTLY like the 35th anniversary resin square that came out last year.

 > everything else


----------



## gringosteve

*GWM-B5000Titanium*

I cant stretch to the ££££ needed so I will be wearing my raw titanium and carbon fibre Skagen tomorrow in protest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> Agreed. Coated finishes, no matter how good, I think will still show wear. A "naked" Ti might technically scratch more easily, but will be less obvious, as there will be no color contrasting differences.
> 
> The biggest benefit to a plain finish for me, would be the reduced cost. The upcharge for DLC is rather steep.
> 
> Asthetically tho, I much prefer the TFC over this one. I like the gloss look of it, it has a more premium look; which is what I think you would want when spending $1000+.
> 
> This new one just looks way too much like a resin square. And more specifically, it looks EXACTLY like the 35th anniversary resin square that came out last year.
> 
> > everything else


You pretty much hit the nail on the head as to why I decided to largely pull out of the race early (though I may change my mind if an opportunity somehow arises to get it for a steal, I'm not actively hunting for it). I prefer my GMW-B5000 TFC in terms of aesthetics -- and I admittedly wear full metal squares occasionally. Most days I reach for my GW-5000. The TI square would be largely unworn, and that bothers me, especially since I'd be putting a chunk of money into it.

The TI square does look really nice though. It's the GW-5000 of full metal squares -- a premium square disguised as a much more inexpensive square. I'm also confident that the titanium model will withstand most abuse given how resilient DLC is.


----------



## dududuckling

I'm on the fence about this one. It is ground breaking for its use of titanium and sapphire in a square model. But $1500 for a titanium watch that's been coated to look like its $150 counterpart... why not just get a DW-5035D-1, resin brand and case back that is closer to the original? Switch the module with the golden one from DW-5735D-1 and still come out ahead. 

And personal preference, I like a slightly heavier watch especially when it is expensive. It makes me feel like I'm paying for something and at this point, the steel series GMW would be my choice. The module in the titanium is still the same with any GMW that can be had for $300-500. 

I do have the GWR-B1000X carbon fiber that is super light though. And a DLC MRG that's somewhat feels heavy and solid, very happy with that watch and scratch resistant. But the titanium square, still on the fence mmm...


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

I'm not worried about the durability of it. I've been wearing my MR-G G1000 fairly regularly (for 69 days this year, to be precise), banged it about clumsily, bought it second hand and it is yet to show any dents or scratches. Moreover, I found that the DLC feels better on the skin than raw Ti. 

What I don't know is whether I should get the "regular" one or the negative display limited edition...


----------



## babyivan

I'm about to grab the IP gold w/neg display. Consolation prize of sorts. I figure I should have at least one neg. in the collection. The STN negative display is actually _almost_ readable. 

And the gold is a light enough color that when it wears down/scratches, it won't be too obvious.

I will still get a raw Ti when/if Casio comes out with one. $800 to $1000 max, is the sweet spot they need to price them at. I think they will sell like crazy. Any more than that, is a slap in the face, imo. Make them available to the masses.

 > everything else


----------



## tauntauntaun

https://watchnavi.getnavi.jp/interview/31862

Sounds like it's a limited run:



> Mr. Izumi: Because it takes so much work, we can't put it out without limiting the production period.


----------



## tauntauntaun

double post


----------



## Miklos86

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 14522343
> 
> 
> View attachment 14522347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14522349
> 
> 
> View attachment 14522351
> 
> 
> View attachment 14522353
> 
> 
> https://watchnavi.getnavi.jp/interview/31862
> 
> Sounds like it's a limited run:


Wow! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Those are great pics! The camo is not for me, at least not in a $1,500 square. The other, while it looks cool and I'm sure will feel very high-end, is just too similar looking to the DW-5035D-1B. And I really don't need/want another black or grey square, so it's a pass for me.

I don't hold out a lot of hope that they'll bring out a raw titanium version. If they do, I'd bet the pricing will still be $1,200-1,500, so, will have to wait and see... ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The camo at least tries to be different and is damn cool actually the more I look at it(just not for that price), but the DW-5035D-1B look-a-like does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## CC

That Camo is sweet!
May have to get the MTG...


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm loving this new Titanium model. :-!


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> That Camo is sweet!
> May have to get the MTG...


I do like the camo, as it is quite unique.

Out of the two, I wonder which one will outshine the other when they get released.

I think traditionalists will go for the black, but the younger crowd will definitely reach for the camo.

 > everything else


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has updated their article on the titanium squares.

https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has updated their article on the titanium squares.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/


Haha, I love the part about pre-ordering before it's too late. Some serious FOMO triggering going on!

 > everything else


----------



## tdinut

Big time!



babyivan said:


> Haha, I love the part about pre-ordering before it's too late. Some serious FOMO triggering going on!
> 
> > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Yea I been pre-ordered mine long ago lol...I got the regular version...the camo I felt had too much going on for me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Haha, I love the part about pre-ordering before it's too late. Some serious FOMO triggering going on!
> 
> > everything else


No doubt! But honestly, if I wanted one, I would have pre-ordered it already. ;-)

Thing is, with these, we don't know how limited the production run will be. Maybe 1,000. Maybe 2,000. Who knows? And given the "firsts" here - first full Ti square, first modern square with sapphire - plus the general coolness of having a Ti square, I suspect there will be high demand for them, despite the price. At times like this though, I recall how hard it was to obtain the TFC version. I got lucky, but could have easily missed it. Truly I think that visions of these new Ti squares languishing on the shelves, or hitting certain retailers for deep discounts, is nothing more than a pipe dream. :-d (actually, I really hope they DON'T hit shelves for deep discounts, or I might lose any little self-restraint I might be showing here...). :-d

As for the price that ppl keep talking about....sure, I'd agree they are overpriced. But really, what watch over $20 *isn't* overpriced? We could say the same for virtually any expensive G, or any other expensive watch for that matter. No expensive watch that I'm aware of is actually selling for a price equal to the sum of its parts. And yet, they still sell. So yes, we might all wish for a $700 or $800 Ti square, and in a perfect world......ah, but this world is far from perfect! ;-):-d

For once, I kind of look forward to sitting back and seeing how this all plays out. Will they all be sold out before many people can get their orders in? Or will they be available months after the release date for hundreds off?? Or something in-between those 2 extremes? I guess we'll see!


----------



## gojira54

GMW-B5000TCM-1JR is ¥192000... still up for two


----------



## DaveATX

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has updated their article on the titanium squares.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000-titanium-edition/


I think G-Central made a mistake in saying it has the same deep hardening surface treatment and DLC coating as the MR-G. I read the Google-translated version of the article and it says:

_"Mr. Izumi: For the case of MR-G titanium case, which is the premium line of G-SHOCK, we use a double surface hardening treatment technology: DLC (abbreviation of diamond-like carbon) + deep hardening treatment. *On the other hand, it is a new titanium specification, but the same DLC coating used for MR-G is applied to the surface.* In addition, I think that we are improving the specs to meet the price, such as using sapphire crystal in the glass to make it more scratch resistant than GMW-B5000D."_​
So it sounds like it has the same DLC treatment as the MR-G, but not the deep hardened surface treatment. This is the quote from G-Central:

_"Like the premium MR-G line, the titanium goes through a deep hardening treatment in addition to getting a DLC coating."​_
Anyway, I don't think that will change anyone's mind, but G-Central went a little overboard on the specs.


----------



## babyivan

DaveATX said:


> I think G-Central made a mistake in saying it has the same deep hardening surface treatment and DLC coating as the MR-G. I read the Google-translated version of the article and it says:
> 
> _"Mr. Izumi: For the case of MR-G titanium case, which is the premium line of G-SHOCK, we use a double surface hardening treatment technology: DLC (abbreviation of diamond-like carbon) + deep hardening treatment. *On the other hand, it is a new titanium specification, but the same DLC coating used for MR-G is applied to the surface.* In addition, I think that we are improving the specs to meet the price, such as using sapphire crystal in the glass to make it more scratch resistant than GMW-B5000D."_​
> So it sounds like it has the same DLC treatment as the MR-G, but not the deep hardened surface treatment. This is the quote from G-Central:
> 
> _"Like the premium MR-G line, the titanium goes through a deep hardening treatment in addition to getting a DLC coating."​_
> Anyway, I don't think that will change anyone's mind, but G-Central went a little overboard on the specs.


Yup. Seems like it's not of the same caliber in terms of hardening, so they have to make up for it with the other specs (sapphire).

 > everything else


----------



## DaveATX

babyivan said:


> Yup. Seems like it's not of the same caliber in terms of hardening, so they have to make up for it with the other specs (sapphire).
> 
> > everything else


Yeah, I guess that's answer as to why Casio doesn't put sapphire crystals on other digital watches like the SS squares... they don't want to play the ace unless they have to.


----------



## DaveATX

double post


----------



## gringosteve

Tungsten carbide next. That would be ultimate G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## randb

Too expensive for my blood.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

On Twitter G-Central posted a link to this video from Abt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180308812491710464


----------



## GaryK30

DaveATX said:


> I think G-Central made a mistake in saying it has the same deep hardening surface treatment and DLC coating as the MR-G. I read the Google-translated version of the article and it says:
> 
> _"Mr. Izumi: For the case of MR-G titanium case, which is the premium line of G-SHOCK, we use a double surface hardening treatment technology: DLC (abbreviation of diamond-like carbon) + deep hardening treatment. *On the other hand, it is a new titanium specification, but the same DLC coating used for MR-G is applied to the surface.* In addition, I think that we are improving the specs to meet the price, such as using sapphire crystal in the glass to make it more scratch resistant than GMW-B5000D."_​
> So it sounds like it has the same DLC treatment as the MR-G, but not the deep hardened surface treatment. This is the quote from G-Central:
> 
> _"Like the premium MR-G line, the titanium goes through a deep hardening treatment in addition to getting a DLC coating."​_
> Anyway, I don't think that will change anyone's mind, but G-Central went a little overboard on the specs.


You should also post this comment on G-Central.


----------



## GFSEA86

God. Casio loves to invade my wallet. Can’t wait to have both! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

GFSEA86 said:


> God. Casio loves to invade my wallet. Can't wait to have both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Das alota coin, yo 

 > everything else


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Okay, they do look a lot better than I initially thought they would. I really like them both. But I don't love them and the asking price is absurd. To make me do something as stupid as pay that amount of money for a square I'd have to be madly in love with it.


----------



## Miguel

Hi,

I really like it but cannot afford it, at least not now and if it is limited, well, perhaps never. When I bought my first serious watch, so one that I really wanted to be my every day timepiece, I searched one to be made of titanium, have a sapphire cristal and be multifunction. It was in the 90s, so "search" was more difficult and time consuming that it is now, but I finally found it: A Citizen multifunction that I still have and it is still working like a champ. So, imagine knowing that there is a new square G-Shock with all these attributes, plus MB6, Bluetooth and also DLC!!! It is the perfect watch...sigh :-(

I will enjoy the pictures of all of you who will buy it and post their reviews here, though.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> On Twitter G-Central posted a link to this video from Abt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180308812491710464


Be careful Gary. You're going to make T4P cave and buy one. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Be careful Gary. You're going to make T4P cave and buy one. :-d


I'd buy one if I had money burning a hole in my pocket. Sadly, I don't.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Be careful Gary. You're going to make T4P cave and buy one. :-d


...Not if I don't watch the video! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## gnus411

Hard pass on this one unless the prices adjust down. Very cool though, and the camo would be a fun piece.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict

Yeah I guess I misread that, sorry.

Edit: Regarding the deep hardening process.


----------



## g-addict

Yeah, I do appreciate corrections or updates. Sometimes I get a little excited and rush the articles when I should be more careful.



GaryK30 said:


> You should also post this comment on G-Central.


----------



## babyivan

Finally picked up the gold IP... I have to thank the titanium. I always wanted one. Spending $400 vs $1,550 made this an easy buy. 
My only negative square, aside from the red one I just bought. I figured if I'm going to have a negative in my collection, it's going to have to have an STN display.

Titanium is nice, but heavy watches don't bother me, coming from a steady of Seiko divers









 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Finally picked up the gold IP... I have to thank the titanium. I always wanted one. Spending $400 vs $1,550 made this an easy buy.
> My only negative square, aside from the red one I just bought. I figured if I'm going to have a negative in my collection, it's going to have to have an STN display.
> 
> Titanium is nice, but heavy watches don't bother me, coming from a steady of Seiko divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


Congrats on the nice pick-up! But of course you know what this means: you've just spent $400 on top of the $1500 you will inevitably spend on the titanium square you are destined to purchase. :-d


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats on the nice pick-up! But of course you know what this means: you've just spent $400 on top of the $1500 you will inevitably spend on the titanium square you are destined to purchase. :-d


 that's so funny, that's what I told my wife when I was buying this one, because I told her I originally I'm just getting the stainless and not the gold, and in the end both are in the collection

 > everything else


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> Finally picked up the gold IP... I have to thank the titanium. I always wanted one. Spending $400 vs $1,550 made this an easy buy.
> My only negative square, aside from the red one I just bought. I figured if I'm going to have a negative in my collection, it's going to have to have an STN display.
> 
> Titanium is nice, but heavy watches don't bother me, coming from a steady of Seiko divers
> > everything else


Congrats @babyivan!! Wear it in good health :-! and thank you for the other day ;-)


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @babyivan!! Wear it in good health :-! and thank you for the other day ;-)




 > everything else


----------



## timeseekeer

On sale now here in Spain


----------



## babyivan

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 14535237
> 
> 
> View attachment 14535239
> 
> 
> On sale now here in Spain


Pre-order?

 > everything else


----------



## willydribble

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...5000tb-1er-casio-gmw-b5000tb-1er-p-92924.html


----------



## babyivan

willydribble said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...5000tb-1er-casio-gmw-b5000tb-1er-p-92924.html


Priced better than MSRP 

 > everything else


----------



## CC

willydribble said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...5000tb-1er-casio-gmw-b5000tb-1er-p-92924.html


Not available. The Camo is...


----------



## CC

willydribble said:


> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...5000tb-1er-casio-gmw-b5000tb-1er-p-92924.html


Not available. The Camo is...


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Not available. The Camo is...
> 
> View attachment 14535913


The black model was available, but got scooped up already. I tested it out earlier, and was able to put it into my cart at the time.

 > everything else


----------



## CC

babyivan said:


> The black model was available, but got scooped up already. I tested it out earlier, and was able to put it into my cart at the time.
> 
> > everything else


Yup. If the MRG pops up I'm in trouble.


----------



## Facelessman

Couldn't help but just noticed that date and time on one with wrist shot is at 10:58:50 SU 6:30 even with rcvd on? Just pure curiosity with all respect


----------



## acadian

Facelessman said:


> Couldn't help but just noticed that date and time on one with wrist shot is at 10:58:50 SU 6:30 even with rcvd on? Just pure curiosity with all respect


Sales Rep sample with dummy module


----------



## Miklos86

CC said:


> Not available. The Camo is...
> 
> View attachment 14535913


Not anymore. Seems like I snapped up the last one. Incoming 2-5 business days. Even got to use a coupon.


----------



## D7002470

Two weeks ago I posted prices I got from AD for MTG-B1000DCM-1: $1200, GMW-B5000TCM-1 : $1600 and GMW-B5000TB-1: $1550. He got back to me stating that his allocation will be 2 to 3 pieces on each of the models. Some AD's stopped taking pre-orders so I just want to pass on the information. The AD is Little Treasury Jewelers, ask for Ethan.

https://littletreasury.com/
410-721-7100
[email protected]


----------



## D7002470

Two weeks ago I posted prices I got from AD for MTG-B1000DCM-1: $1200, GMW-B5000TCM-1 : $1600 and GMW-B5000TB-1: $1550. He got back to me stating that his allocation will be 2 to 3 pieces on each of the models. Some AD's stopped taking pre-orders so I just want to pass on the information. The AD is Little Treasury Jewelers, ask for Ethan.

https://littletreasury.com/
410-721-7100
[email protected]

(sorry for the double post)


----------



## Miklos86

TCM from Switzerland:

Casio G-Shock

https://chrono24.app/casio/g-shock-...der--id12628729.htm?SETLANG=hu_HU&SETCURR=HUF

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

On Twitter, G-Central posted a link to this article.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/titanium-g-shock-b5000-watch-news/


----------



## gregnoid

Both available on ocarat (just bought the no-camo b-))
https://ocarat.com/montre-casio-g-s...gory-1729/orderby-date_add/orderway-desc/n-42


----------



## acadian

Maybe it's just me - but already the Ti Squares seems way more readily available than the Porter ones were.


----------



## GFSEA86

gregnoid said:


> Both available on ocarat (just bought the no-camo b-))
> https://ocarat.com/montre-casio-g-s...gory-1729/orderby-date_add/orderway-desc/n-42


Just purchased the non camo version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

GFSEA86 said:


> Just purchased the non camo version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ocarat have regular 20% off events.


----------



## mtb2104

gregnoid said:


> Both available on ocarat (just bought the no-camo b-))
> https://ocarat.com/montre-casio-g-s...gory-1729/orderby-date_add/orderway-desc/n-42


interesting they only mark the camo MTG as limited, but not the Ti squares...


----------



## GFSEA86

CC said:


> Ocarat have regular 20% off events.


Ok?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02civicsi

Has anyone heard of a US version model release for the square, just got off the phone with my local AD & he mentioned there is going to be a model for US release. Same price, it will not have the JR at the end of the model number. If that is so then I'd rather get the JR model.


----------



## tomchicago

Interesting info re: US model number. This one might go regular production. Titanium is interesting but I really don't like how it wears so light frankly. I don't like too heavy, but I don't like too light either.


----------



## babyivan

tomchicago said:


> Interesting info re: US model number. This one might go regular production. Titanium is interesting but I really don't like how it wears so light frankly. I don't like too heavy, but I don't like too light either.


I'm with you on that.

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

So, anyone have any leads on the camo? I may have become a little infatuated with it......

I took a peak on the ocarat site, and while my French is awful, it seems they have none left....

Any enabling is appreciated!


----------



## Miklos86

Maddog1970 said:


> So, anyone have any leads on the camo? I may have become a little infatuated with it......
> 
> I took a peak on the ocarat site, and while my French is awful, it seems they have none left....
> 
> Any enabling is appreciated!


It seems that it is sold out in Ocarat, Relojesdemoda and even the postings on Chrono24 have disappeared. So current EU pre-orders are filled, but I'd keep an eye out. According to Relojesdemoda the TCM will arrive to Europe at the end of October, which is still some way off, so other sites may allow pre-orders until then.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Maddog1970 said:


> So, anyone have any leads on the camo? I may have become a little infatuated with it......
> 
> I took a peak on the ocarat site, and while my French is awful, it seems they have none left....
> 
> Any enabling is appreciated!


Still there...

https://ocarat.com/montre-gmw-b5000tcm-1er-casio-g-shock-58679.html

I'd personally never pay retail for any model.


----------



## Maddog1970

CC said:


> Still there...
> 
> https://ocarat.com/montre-gmw-b5000tcm-1er-casio-g-shock-58679.html
> 
> I'd personally never pay retail for any model.


Interesting.....hmmm....and I hear yah on the retail price bit......going to have to brush up on my French!


----------



## Maddog1970

*well, my French LE sucks, and I don't see an option anywhere to switch to anglais, so will hold onto my money until I can track one down on a English language site.....*


----------



## CC

Maddog1970 said:


> *well, my French LE sucks, and I don't see an option anywhere to switch to anglais, so will hold onto my money until I can track one down on a English language site.....*


What was it that you needed to read?
Here's the full description...

REFERENCE:	# 58679
MARK	Casio G-Shock
CATEGORY	watch
KIND	Man
COLOR	Dark grey
GUARANTEE	2 years
TYPE OF GUARANTEE	Internationale
LABELS	Official Reseller
MANUFACTURING	Japan
THICKNESS OF THE CASE	13.30 mm
WIDTH OF THE BOX	49.30 mm
CASE LENGTH	43.20 mm
CASE SHAPE	Rectangle
CASE MATERIAL	PVD gray, Titanium
COLORS DIAL	Purple
WATCH BACKGROUND	Screwed back
SHAPE OF GLASS	Dish
QUALITY OF THE GLASS	Sapphire crystal
BUTTONS	4 push buttons
MOVEMENTS	Solar
CHRONOGRAPH FUNCTION	Yes
CHRONOGRAPH COMPLICATIONS	Stopwatch at 1 / 100th, Countdown
GMT COMPLICATIONS	Yes
ALARM COMPLICATIONS	24h alarm
ALARM-CLOCK	Yes
SPECIFIC TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS	Bluetooth, Power Reserve Indicator,Connected watch (bluetooth), Radio-controlled,backlight
DISPLAY TYPE	Digital (digital)
SPECIFICITIES OF THE DISPLAY	Full Auto LED, LCD,Super Illuminator
FUNCTIONS	Hours, minutes, seconds, dates, days
SEALED	20 atmospheres
BRACELET MATERIAL	Titanium
BRACELET COLOR	Grey
WATERPROOF	Yes
CLASP WATCH	Clipable buckle
ENTRECORNE (BRACELET WIDTH)	Special - Made to measure
CONNECTED	Yes
STYLE	Design, Sport / Adventure,Trend, Vintagevintage
ACTIVITIES	Technical Adventure, Swimming / Diving
REFERENCE:	GMW-B5000TCM-1ER
PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
The watch
The Japanese company Casio unveils a new timepiece of its G-Shock range with multiple functions. It will welcome in him all the know-how of the craftsmen of Casio to make an object which will be indispensable in your days whatever your activities. This model also displays a vintage style with its military look that will go very well with your different outfits that you can wear. It is finally a very strong and robust solid titanium case with DLC finish that fits on this watch. It also has male dimensions that are 49.3mm wide, 43.2mm long and 13.3mm thick. A sapphire crystal will overhang the case to protect it from scratches and other damage. On both sides of the titanium case, four push buttons will be discreetly lodged. They will aim to help you navigate through the menus and choose the different options and features you want. You will finally find a screwed case back that will provide a seal of 20 ATM.
You will understand that with this ultra-resistant watch and solid foolproof you can practice your activities without the slightest fear of seeing it deteriorate.

The dial
It is a rectangular dial that predisposes on this watch. You will discover a digital screen above that will receive all the information and data possible for optimal use. On the top right part of the screen you will notice the date and the month of the year placed in a frame. On their left is the day of the week written with initials in English. On the lower part of the screen with the digital display you will find the hours, minutes and seconds marked in Arabic numerals. Note that the screen has the Super Illuminator feature which will keep it illuminated even when the brightness starts to fade.

Functions

- Super Illuminator: The Super Illuminator feature illuminates the LCD screen with a bright light, maintaining readability in the dark. The light has a fade-in / fuse function.

- Resistance to shocks: A thin resin padding material is inserted between the stainless steel case and the bezel, and the module is enclosed in a protective shell. A shock resistant structure with a metal exterior is achieved while retaining the shape of the first model G-SHOCK.

- Solar operation: With the Tough Solar, the solar cells, present in this watch, provide an autonomous energy supply and respectful of the environment. Surplus solar energy is stored in a battery.

- Radio reception: Automatic reception up to six times a day (except in China: up to five times a day).

- Bluetooth®: The watch is equipped with energy-saving Bluetooth® technology enabling the exchange of data at the touch of a button. The Bluetooth® function makes it possible to wirelessly connect the watch to a smartphone, thus giving access to a multitude of very practical features.

- World Hours: This feature gives you global time access for more than 300 cities + point of origin (39 time zones, * summer time on / off) and Coordinated Universal Time, city name display, switching summer time / world time.

- Timing function: 1/100 sec - 1 hour.

- Countdown: 1/1 sec - 24 hours.

- Alarms: 5 daily alarms (with 1 snooze alarm), time signal.

- Automatic calendar: Once programmed, the automatic calendar always displays the correct date. It shows you the day and the month in English, Spanish, German, French, Italian or Russian.

- Time format: 12/24 hours.

- Battery level indicator: Displays the current battery level.

- G-Shock connected: Thanks to the smartphone application, you can set the reminders and the time and place log. Date reminders stored in the app appear on the watch as a title display and a special light emitting pattern, such as blinking or color change. In addition, you can mark the events and time of their appearance on the map with the operation of the watch button. You can edit titles and manage entries as log data using the G-SHOCK Connected app.

The Movement
This timepiece has a solar movement which will save you from needing batteries for its operation. You will therefore benefit from a movement that will properly indicate the daily date with significant reliability. You will also have an automatic time setting thanks to the radio-control signals.

The Bracelet
To keep this aspect of robustness and strength a titanium bracelet will complete the watch. It will have an anthracite gray color with black spots like the case which will bring a harmony on your wrist and a military style. Finally, all you need to do is use a clip-on loop to close the bracelet on your wrist.

Waterproofness
With a water resistance of 200 meters, or 20 ATM, if you want to use our pure, elegant and technical watch language, this watch is designed for your shallow dives. Among his attributions, we will quote the capacity of the timepiece to endure the water of the shower, the bath as well as that of the sea or the swimming pool in case of shallow and unprofessional dive (apnea). On the other hand, for professional diving with bottles, our watchmaking team from Ocarat has selected for you 30 ATM models, available in the catalog via an additional search on our dear site. Last warning and we leave you alone: no manipulation of the push buttons or the crown during the aquatic activity!


----------



## Maddog1970

Well thanks CC, but LE issue is LE Paying and LE Shipping and LE small print......



CC said:


> What was it that you needed to read?
> Here's the full description...
> 
> REFERENCE:	# 58679
> MARK	Casio G-Shock
> CATEGORY	watch
> KIND	Man
> COLOR	Dark grey
> GUARANTEE	2 years
> TYPE OF GUARANTEE	Internationale
> LABELS	Official Reseller
> MANUFACTURING	Japan
> THICKNESS OF THE CASE	13.30 mm
> WIDTH OF THE BOX	49.30 mm
> CASE LENGTH	43.20 mm
> CASE SHAPE	Rectangle
> CASE MATERIAL	PVD gray, Titanium
> COLORS DIAL	Purple
> WATCH BACKGROUND	Screwed back
> SHAPE OF GLASS	Dish
> QUALITY OF THE GLASS	Sapphire crystal
> BUTTONS	4 push buttons
> MOVEMENTS	Solar
> CHRONOGRAPH FUNCTION	Yes
> CHRONOGRAPH COMPLICATIONS	Stopwatch at 1 / 100th, Countdown
> GMT COMPLICATIONS	Yes
> ALARM COMPLICATIONS	24h alarm
> ALARM-CLOCK	Yes
> SPECIFIC TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS	Bluetooth, Power Reserve Indicator,Connected watch (bluetooth), Radio-controlled,backlight
> DISPLAY TYPE	Digital (digital)
> SPECIFICITIES OF THE DISPLAY	Full Auto LED, LCD,Super Illuminator
> FUNCTIONS	Hours, minutes, seconds, dates, days
> SEALED	20 atmospheres
> BRACELET MATERIAL	Titanium
> BRACELET COLOR	Grey
> WATERPROOF	Yes
> CLASP WATCH	Clipable buckle
> ENTRECORNE (BRACELET WIDTH)	Special - Made to measure
> CONNECTED	Yes
> STYLE	Design, Sport / Adventure,Trend, Vintagevintage
> ACTIVITIES	Technical Adventure, Swimming / Diving
> REFERENCE:	GMW-B5000TCM-1ER
> PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
> The watch
> The Japanese company Casio unveils a new timepiece of its G-Shock range with multiple functions. It will welcome in him all the know-how of the craftsmen of Casio to make an object which will be indispensable in your days whatever your activities. This model also displays a vintage style with its military look that will go very well with your different outfits that you can wear. It is finally a very strong and robust solid titanium case with DLC finish that fits on this watch. It also has male dimensions that are 49.3mm wide, 43.2mm long and 13.3mm thick. A sapphire crystal will overhang the case to protect it from scratches and other damage. On both sides of the titanium case, four push buttons will be discreetly lodged. They will aim to help you navigate through the menus and choose the different options and features you want. You will finally find a screwed case back that will provide a seal of 20 ATM.
> You will understand that with this ultra-resistant watch and solid foolproof you can practice your activities without the slightest fear of seeing it deteriorate.
> 
> The dial
> It is a rectangular dial that predisposes on this watch. You will discover a digital screen above that will receive all the information and data possible for optimal use. On the top right part of the screen you will notice the date and the month of the year placed in a frame. On their left is the day of the week written with initials in English. On the lower part of the screen with the digital display you will find the hours, minutes and seconds marked in Arabic numerals. Note that the screen has the Super Illuminator feature which will keep it illuminated even when the brightness starts to fade.
> 
> Functions
> 
> - Super Illuminator: The Super Illuminator feature illuminates the LCD screen with a bright light, maintaining readability in the dark. The light has a fade-in / fuse function.
> 
> - Resistance to shocks: A thin resin padding material is inserted between the stainless steel case and the bezel, and the module is enclosed in a protective shell. A shock resistant structure with a metal exterior is achieved while retaining the shape of the first model G-SHOCK.
> 
> - Solar operation: With the Tough Solar, the solar cells, present in this watch, provide an autonomous energy supply and respectful of the environment. Surplus solar energy is stored in a battery.
> 
> - Radio reception: Automatic reception up to six times a day (except in China: up to five times a day).
> 
> - Bluetooth®: The watch is equipped with energy-saving Bluetooth® technology enabling the exchange of data at the touch of a button. The Bluetooth® function makes it possible to wirelessly connect the watch to a smartphone, thus giving access to a multitude of very practical features.
> 
> - World Hours: This feature gives you global time access for more than 300 cities + point of origin (39 time zones, * summer time on / off) and Coordinated Universal Time, city name display, switching summer time / world time.
> 
> - Timing function: 1/100 sec - 1 hour.
> 
> - Countdown: 1/1 sec - 24 hours.
> 
> - Alarms: 5 daily alarms (with 1 snooze alarm), time signal.
> 
> - Automatic calendar: Once programmed, the automatic calendar always displays the correct date. It shows you the day and the month in English, Spanish, German, French, Italian or Russian.
> 
> - Time format: 12/24 hours.
> 
> - Battery level indicator: Displays the current battery level.
> 
> - G-Shock connected: Thanks to the smartphone application, you can set the reminders and the time and place log. Date reminders stored in the app appear on the watch as a title display and a special light emitting pattern, such as blinking or color change. In addition, you can mark the events and time of their appearance on the map with the operation of the watch button. You can edit titles and manage entries as log data using the G-SHOCK Connected app.
> 
> The Movement
> This timepiece has a solar movement which will save you from needing batteries for its operation. You will therefore benefit from a movement that will properly indicate the daily date with significant reliability. You will also have an automatic time setting thanks to the radio-control signals.
> 
> The Bracelet
> To keep this aspect of robustness and strength a titanium bracelet will complete the watch. It will have an anthracite gray color with black spots like the case which will bring a harmony on your wrist and a military style. Finally, all you need to do is use a clip-on loop to close the bracelet on your wrist.
> 
> Waterproofness
> With a water resistance of 200 meters, or 20 ATM, if you want to use our pure, elegant and technical watch language, this watch is designed for your shallow dives. Among his attributions, we will quote the capacity of the timepiece to endure the water of the shower, the bath as well as that of the sea or the swimming pool in case of shallow and unprofessional dive (apnea). On the other hand, for professional diving with bottles, our watchmaking team from Ocarat has selected for you 30 ATM models, available in the catalog via an additional search on our dear site. Last warning and we leave you alone: no manipulation of the push buttons or the crown during the aquatic activity!


----------



## CC

Ah, I see...


----------



## babyivan




----------



## Maddog1970

Thanks Ivan, but that really isn't helping my resolve!



babyivan said:


>


----------



## acadian

babyivan said:


>


will get to see it tonight.


----------



## eaglepowers

acadian said:


> will get to see it tonight.


If you see a MTG-B1000DCM(it's brother) can you please post pics and vid. =)


----------



## Miklos86

babyivan said:


>


Thank you for posting! Can't wait to see it in person.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

acadian said:


> will get to see it tonight.


Wow was just about to post the same video by Rob as well. My kidney hurts when I heard the price tag...


----------



## dududuckling

Please take some pictures!


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> will get to see it tonight.


Let us know how it feels on the wrist.. So far I've remained a good boy, but if this watch is more widely available than we thought than maybe . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Ivan, but that really isn't helping my resolve!


Be 



acadian said:


> will get to see it tonight.


Wow, cool! See if they have the regular one there, and take some pictures if you can.



Miklos86 said:


> Thank you for posting! Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No prob 

 > everything else


----------



## tomchicago

I saw both titaniums in person. They're both fine executions of metal square G's, but, imho, in the metal square department, the silver square beats 'em out. The metal bezel/resin combos I think I prefer to the titaniums as well. The titaniums seem overpriced by 50% but that's just my opinion. Displays are good and clear on both.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/titanium-g-shock-b5000-watch-news/

some photos


----------



## tomchicago

AstroAtlantique said:


> https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/titanium-g-shock-b5000-watch-news/
> 
> some photos


Having seen both in person, I disagree with the characterization of the camouflage as "subtle". It was very apparent to me.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Great event at Topper Jewelers tonight

HERE are some videos of the GMW-B5000TB-1, GWM-B5000GM-1 and MRG-B1000BCM-1


----------



## Eric.S

tomchicago said:


> Having seen both in person, I disagree with the characterization of the camouflage as "subtle". It was very apparent to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Maybe by subtle he meant hard to find in the woods...


----------



## Eric.S

Tbh I don’t get why camo...


----------



## kevio

I also got to see and handle the TB and TCM at the Topper G-Shock event today. Was chatting with acadian at the event and he mentioned that the Ti bracelet of the TB reminded him of the new combi bracelets. The matte finish and the black IP could have easily tricked me if I didn't know any better but I agreed with him. Titanium is a really interesting material as it allows the watch to be light and almost feel like resin on the surface but it also makes the watches feel very sturdy. The TB is really well finished.





The TCM is also a really interesting watch. The G-Shock rep said that the surface of the titanium is treated in several different layers and that the camo pattern color is produced by the depth of the etching of each dot. Super cool stuff. I'm not a fan of negative displays but this is such an interesting piece.


----------



## kevio

And I wouldn't characterize the camo pattern as being subtle either. It's quite apparent but felt like a really fun watch.


----------



## eaglepowers

Thanks! Great vids. Curious as to your thoughts on the 3 you shot video on?

Are the 2 camo watches the same color? In your vid the MTG-B1000DCM looks yellower than the GMW-B5000TCM but I'm guessing it's lighting/color balance of video?



acadian said:


> Great event at Topper Jewelers tonight
> 
> HERE are some videos of the GMW-B5000TB-1, GWM-B5000GM-1 and MRG-B1000BCM-1
> 
> View attachment 14561921


----------



## Maddog1970

Wow, that camo looks sssssoooooooooooooo good......

Wonder when and how many Rob will get - email sent!


----------



## FreakyCas

Have to admit that Camo looks the business!


----------



## babyivan

acadian said:


> Great event at Topper Jewelers tonight
> 
> HERE are some videos of the GMW-B5000TB-1, GWM-B5000GM-1 and MRG-B1000BCM-1
> 
> View attachment 14561921


Awesome pics thanks for sharing!

I will actually be in LA next week. I'm going to stop by Topper. Too bad I wasn't there this week.

 > everything else


----------



## kevio

babyivan said:


> Awesome pics thanks for sharing!
> 
> I will actually be in LA next week. I'm going to stop by Topper. Too bad I wasn't there this week.
> 
> > everything else


Unfortunately Topper isn't located in SoCal but in the SF Bay Area. If you're going to be in San Francisco, it's only about 30 min away from downtown.


----------



## babyivan

kevio said:


> Unfortunately Topper isn't located in SoCal but in the SF Bay Area. If you're going to be in San Francisco, it's only about 30 min away from downtown.


Oh man, nevermind. Too bad.

 > everything else


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi there, maybe it already had been discussed, but I was just thinking about camo finish: is it "engraved"? I mean, can it be felt at the touch or it's only a "lookable" finish?


----------



## acadian

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi there, maybe it already had been discussed, but I was just thinking about camo finish: is it "engraved"? I mean, can it be felt at the touch or it's only a "lookable" finish?


yes you can feel the laser etching/texturing on the band/bezel.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

acadian said:


> yes you can feel the laser etching/texturing on the band/bezel.


Thank you!


----------



## acadian

AstroAtlantique said:


> Thank you!


any time!

I'm very curious how durable this finish will be. I know it's DLC and it should be, but I've never seen DLC etched like this.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

acadian said:


> any time!
> 
> I'm very curious how durable this finish will be. I know it's DLC and it should be, but I've never seen DLC etched like this.


Yeah, was thinking the same thing. From what I understood: a regularly DLC coated titanium watch THEN laser engraved till the titanium base that is what we see through camo dots.
Wondering if that dots could represent a way for the DLC finish to fell off

Edit
Maybe camo version is a regular TB version before the camo finish to be applied to, don't know if this already has been said


----------



## Miklos86

AstroAtlantique said:


> Yeah, was thinking the same thing. From what I understood: a regularly DLC coated titanium watch THEN laser engraved till the titanium base that is what we see through camo dots.
> Wondering if that dots could represent a way for the DLC finish to fell off
> 
> Edit
> Maybe camo version is a regular TB version before the camo finish to be applied to, don't know if this already has been said


Guess we'll have to trust Casio on that one. One thing is certain though, marks and patina would add a lot of character to a camo watch.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Miklos86 said:


> Guess we'll have to trust Casio on that one. One thing is certain though, marks and patina would add a lot of character to a camo watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, for sure!


----------



## eaglepowers

acadian said:


> any time!
> 
> I'm very curious how durable this finish will be. I know it's DLC and it should be, but I've never seen DLC etched like this.


I would think it would be exactly as durable as regular DLC w/ the exception of the etched edge portion? That's the only portion that's been compromised. 
Didn't someone mention it was different colored layers of DLC that was etched to produce different hues? Maybe it's thicker DLC and harder to get down to the bare metal but easier to get to the other layers?


----------



## babyivan

Another little look at the Camo.... and a visual on Random Rob. Good to finally put a voice to a face 






 > everything else


----------



## Miklos86

babyivan said:


> Another little look at the Camo.... and a visual on Random Rob. Good to finally put a voice to a face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


Nice! Thanks for sharing. I wonder how legible the STN negative display will be. The DLC camo finish looks spectacular on the video. The buttons are nice and big as well.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JBski

acadian said:


> Great event at Topper Jewelers tonight
> 
> HERE are some videos of the GMW-B5000TB-1, GWM-B5000GM-1 and MRG-B1000BCM-1
> 
> View attachment 14561921


Which GMW-B5000 is that on the far right?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JBski said:


> Which GMW-B5000 is that on the far right?


That would be the GMWB5000TFC the Porter edition that came out last year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That would be the GMWB5000TFC the Porter edition that came out last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


correct. That was Rob's personal watch.



Miklos86 said:


> I wonder how legible the STN negative display will be. The DLC camo finish looks spectacular on the video. The buttons are nice and big as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Buttons and display is the same as any other GMW currently out.


----------



## eaglepowers

babyivan said:


> Another little look at the Camo.... and a visual on Random Rob. Good to finally put a voice to a face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


Awesome vid. I've been watching Random Rob for a while now.
With such positive review I think chances of getting this thing below retail is slim, at least until they start overproducing them assuming that even happens? Anyone who pre-ordered below retail consider yourself lucky.
I pre-ordered a MTG-B1000DCM at a good price. I couldn't justify spending that much on another metal G and missed the discounted pre-order but now I want one of these too.


----------



## Miklos86

acadian said:


> correct. That was Rob's personal watch.
> 
> Buttons and display is the same as any other GMW currently out.


That's good to know. Thank you for the confirmation. It should be a major improvement over my GW5000.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

I feel like I've seen this thread before. We've all seen this thread before. Grief from jilted enthusiasts who either bought or otherwise attached themselves to the previous iconic piece, in this case the steel squares. Now that they've announced titanium, the price is too high, the metal and/or the finish is wrong, it looks like some square I've already got etc. 

This is the all-metal square that Casio should've made the first time. Light enough, durable enough, sapphire, starting with a classic square reissue. I'm glad I gave the steel the hard pass it deserved. Why did they even bother with these Ti releases if the steel was such a home run? The steel obviously isn't doing what they hoped if they're willing to gamble on Ti (or admit their initial error, depending on your perspective). I'd be curious what Casio said when they released the steel, whether it would be limited or not. I'm guessing their language was just as vague as they're being about the Ti.

It'll be interesting to see how many of these filter into backwaters like mine (Australia), particularly the killer camo piece. I doubt they will be saddling up to routinely pump out laser etched cases and bracelets every other week. I can't really say how I'd improve on that camo, so I'm going to try to land one and will pay retail if required. I can see this camo Ti square displacing at least 4 gshocks and maybe a mechanical, so according to the laws of enabling, it'll a) be a decent piece and b) partially pay for itself.

If these Ti squares fail, I'm sure some of the above reasons will be valid. We can all say atoadaso and go back to our $100 resins and $500 170 gram steel squares. Hurrah! Casio should be applauded for letting the engineers off their leashes a little here and rethinking their all metal squares.


----------



## g-addict

"Why did they even bother with these Ti releases if the steel was such a home run? The steel obviously isn't doing what they hoped if they're willing to gamble on Ti (or admit their initial error, depending on your perspective)."

The steel models are still selling very well, and despite what people are saying, these are limited editions, and are not meant to replace the steel models as you're suggesting.


----------



## babyivan

yokied said:


> I feel like I've seen this thread before. We've all seen this thread before. Grief from jilted enthusiasts who either bought or otherwise attached themselves to the previous iconic piece, in this case the steel squares. Now that they've announced titanium, the price is too high, the metal and/or the finish is wrong, it looks like some square I've already got etc.
> 
> This is the all-metal square that Casio should've made the first time. Light enough, durable enough, sapphire, starting with a classic square reissue. I'm glad I gave the steel the hard pass it deserved. Why did they even bother with these Ti releases if the steel was such a home run? The steel obviously isn't doing what they hoped if they're willing to gamble on Ti (or admit their initial error, depending on your perspective). I'd be curious what Casio said when they released the steel, whether it would be limited or not. I'm guessing their language was just as vague as they're being about the Ti.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how many of these filter into backwaters like mine (Australia), particularly the killer camo piece. I doubt they will be saddling up to routinely pump out laser etched cases and bracelets every other week. I can't really say how I'd improve on that camo, so I'm going to try to land one and will pay retail if required. I can see this camo Ti square displacing at least 4 gshocks and maybe a mechanical, so according to the laws of enabling, it'll a) be a decent piece and b) partially pay for itself.
> 
> If these Ti squares fail, I'm sure some of the above reasons will be valid. We can all say atoadaso and go back to our $100 resins and $500 170 gram steel squares. Hurrah! Casio should be applauded for letting the engineers off their leashes a little here and rethinking their all metal squares.


First off: highly doubtful that the original all steel squares are a flop. Do you have numbers/data to back up your claim? Using the word "obvious" implies that everyone is well aware of this, or at least _should_ be. I think they do quite well.

As for your theory on why they are making the Ti: I think it's quite the contrary. 
The only reason the Ti is being attempted, is _because_ of the of steel's success. If the steel was a flop, Casio would've abandonded the whole thing, not double down on it! Point is, I think your logic is flawed.

Oh, and I *love love love* the OG full metals!

No Sapphire: who cares? I don't. Sapphire is more brittle than mineral.

Steel instead of titanium: meh, don't care. I like that they have some heft to them, it makes them feel substantial. If I want light, I will wear my 5610 or my gwb5600-1bc (has Combi and is also a Bluetooth).
Also, coming from my Seiko divers, it's as light as a feather 

As far as the new Ti; well I'm happy to see them making it, but it in no way detracts from the originals. Oh, and I think the camo Ti looks spectacular. But at $1650, that's a _hard pass_.

 > everything else


----------



## wrsmith

The GMW-B5000TB looked great in the press shots but seeing it on video, I don't much care for the polished bracelet sides and polished bezel. The way they are catching light looks kinda cheap and tacky.

I understand that they probably felt like they need multiple textures/finishes to justify $1500 but personally I would have preferred a uniform matte finish. 

I won't comment on the camo model since camo in general is not something I have any interest in.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yokied said:


> I feel like I've seen this thread before. We've all seen this thread before. Grief from jilted enthusiasts who either bought or otherwise attached themselves to the previous iconic piece, in this case the steel squares. Now that they've announced titanium, the price is too high, the metal and/or the finish is wrong, it looks like some squared I've already got etc.
> 
> This is the all-metal square that Casio should've made the first time. Light enough, durable enough, sapphire, starting with a classic square reissue. I'm glad I gave the steel the hard pass it deserved. Why did they even bother with these Ti releases if the steel was such a home run? The steel obviously isn't doing what they hoped if they're willing to gamble on Ti (or admit their initial error, depending on your perspective). I'd be curious what Casio said when they released the steel, whether it would be limited or not. I'm guessing their language was just as vague as they're being about the Ti.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how many of these filter into backwaters like mine (Australia), particularly the killer camo piece. I doubt they will be saddling up to routinely pump out laser etched cases and bracelets every other week. I can't really say how I'd improve on that camo, so I'm going to try to land one and will pay retail if required. I can see this camo Ti square displacing at least 4 gshocks and maybe a mechanical, so according to the laws of enabling, it'll a) be a decent piece and b) partially pay for itself.
> 
> If these Ti squares fail, I'm sure some of the above reasons will be valid. We can all say atoadaso and go back to our $100 resins and $500 170 gram steel squares. Hurrah! Casio should be applauded for letting the engineers off their leashes a little here and rethinking their all metal squares.


What are you talking about? So you're saying the SS gmw isn't selling well? I find that very hard to believe.
Also, the Ti version really serves to further strengthen the sales of the SS version. It brings exposure to the line and other than G Shock fanatics no one would ever spend that much on a Ti gmw, but there is a good chance they might on the SS after that.


----------



## babyivan

Mr.Jones82 said:


> What are you talking about? So you're saying the SS gmw isn't selling well? I find that very hard to believe.
> Also, the Ti version really serves to further strengthen the sales of the SS version. It brings exposure to the line and other than G Shock fanatics no one would ever spend that much on a Ti gmw, but there is a good chance they might on the SS after that.


Yup. Limited/special editions always bring attention to the regular ones. That's exactly why car companies do it, to sell the base models.

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, I love my SS squares, and in fact it was seeing the silver that got me back into Casio........

That said, as much as I want a Camo TI square, my watch budget is toast for a while with the purchase of a Froggy ARR, so I will watch this one from the sideline and live vicariously through my F17 buds!


----------



## Miklos86

https://www.revolution.watch/hands-on-review-g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb/#

Got the link in a Casio newsletter. They are already spreading the word about the titanium squares, that's a good sign.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

yokied said:


> I feel like I've seen this thread before. We've all seen this thread before. Grief from jilted enthusiasts who either bought or otherwise attached themselves to the previous iconic piece, in this case the steel squares. Now that they've announced titanium, the price is too high, the metal and/or the finish is wrong, it looks like some square I've already got etc.
> 
> This is the all-metal square that Casio should've made the first time. Light enough, durable enough, sapphire, starting with a classic square reissue. I'm glad I gave the steel the hard pass it deserved. Why did they even bother with these Ti releases if the steel was such a home run? The steel obviously isn't doing what they hoped if they're willing to gamble on Ti (or admit their initial error, depending on your perspective). I'd be curious what Casio said when they released the steel, whether it would be limited or not. I'm guessing their language was just as vague as they're being about the Ti.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how many of these filter into backwaters like mine (Australia), particularly the killer camo piece. I doubt they will be saddling up to routinely pump out laser etched cases and bracelets every other week. I can't really say how I'd improve on that camo, so I'm going to try to land one and will pay retail if required. I can see this camo Ti square displacing at least 4 gshocks and maybe a mechanical, so according to the laws of enabling, it'll a) be a decent piece and b) partially pay for itself.
> 
> If these Ti squares fail, I'm sure some of the above reasons will be valid. We can all say atoadaso and go back to our $100 resins and $500 170 gram steel squares. Hurrah! Casio should be applauded for letting the engineers off their leashes a little here and rethinking their all metal squares.


I doubt that the success/failure of the steel influenced the Ti release. My guess is that Casio has a pipeline of several years and the Ti was in it long before the steel square was released.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Certainly in planning but I'd be surprised if steel sales didn't influence the size of the production run for these titanium ones. Too bad they are so overpriced. I would've been interested in an actual titanium-coloured model down the line. But not for many hundreds of bucks more than I paid for my 35th anniversary golden square.


----------



## JustAbe

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, I love my SS squares, and in fact it was seeing the silver that got me back into Casio........
> 
> That said, as much as I want a Camo TI square, my watch budget is toast for a while with the purchase of a Froggy ARR, so I will watch this one from the sideline and live vicariously through my F17 buds!


All for One and One for All!!!! :-!


----------



## James142

Couldn't resist.

Pre-ordered a TB-1. 

Now the waiting begins ...


----------



## De smid

i've been waiting for this one ever since the T5030C was launched and ordered the 5000TB as soon as i read the (unconfirmed)specs list. never have i been this excited about a watch, but there is one thing that is bothering me. I was just reading the Revolution site and while watching the photos i realized every photo that casio provided so far shows the Bezel as matte black. in fact, the only way to tell it is polished is watching some unofficial Youtube video.

my point here is this, if you like the look of the watch in matte black so much that you post all marketing photos in matte black......just make the watch matte black. maybe this is just me hoping the watch isn't too shiny  will post wristpics upon arrival


----------



## James142

From the videos, it looks like it's mostly matte with some polished highlights, tastefully done, IMO.


----------



## kubr1ck

James142 said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> Pre-ordered a TB-1.
> 
> Now the waiting begins ...


Nice! Do you know when exactly the US release date is?


----------



## James142

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! Do you know when exactly the US release date is?


I don't, really. Probably late November.


----------



## Charles89

Does anyone know how 'limited' this will be? whether it's a numbered production or just 'limited'?


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Charles89 said:


> Does anyone know how 'limited' this will be? whether it's a numbered production or just 'limited'?


Nobody knows for absolutely sure. It's not officially a limited model but the production run is limited, whatever that means. Could mean that they will eventually make more, could mean they won't.


----------



## haejuk

I caved and ordered one. I'm now fully paid for a TB-1. Casio usually only uses the classic gold color scheme on limited editions that I miss, so I am glad to see on this. I can see how regular collectors could be put off by that though.


----------



## kubr1ck

I have a feeling that the TB-1 will not be that difficult to obtain, which is how it should be. The price point alone will put off most buyers. Looking forward to handling one in the flesh.


----------



## James142

I decided it would be worth it to snap one up just in case they became scarce.


----------



## phillycheez

Can the camo or regular titanium version be bought online?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



kubr1ck said:


> I have a feeling that the TB-1 will not be that difficult to obtain, which is how it should be. The price point alone will put off most buyers. Looking forward to handling one in the flesh.


That's the spirit !! And yeah obviously not super limited like 200, 300, 500, etc ... Any timeline @kubr1ck? Looking forward to your photos upon arrival


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's the spirit !! And yeah obviously not super limited like 200, 300, 500, etc ... Any timeline @kubr1ck? Looking forward to your photos upon arrival


No timeline. Just waiting for other members to post better photos of the TB-1. Not in a rush to drop another $1500 on a watch right now, lol.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> No timeline. Just waiting for other members to post better photos of the TB-1. Not in a rush to drop another $1500 on a watch right now, lol.


Oh:-(


----------



## Seikogi

Late to the party.

they are really milking it, aren't day? square + metal = luxury prices. At 1,5k I am looking at vintage Seiko chronos or vintage GS. Plenty of G-Shock collectors out there so I think this will sell well.

Casio "“Because it takes so much work, we can’t put it out without limiting the production period. However, using titanium makes it 57 grams lighter than stainless steel, so I would like more people to actually get the ‘lightness.’"

Really, working on Tit has been done for decades, there are plenty 200$ titanium watches. And if I can mill custom tit grade 5 knife scales in my basement that have perfect fit it shouldn't be a challenge for their high tech industry equipment. 

If I want lightness I wear a square that comes with resin bezel and strap not a full metal construction.


Its nice that they went back to titanium though. I am hoping for a sensible GW5K - Titanium update with resin parts in the future.


----------



## fnhpwr1

Can't wait to see these in person. Aside from a price that's a bit hard to stomach, that non camo titanium will probably find my watch box. Where are people pre ordering these from?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Seikogi said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> they are really milking it, aren't day? square + metal = luxury prices.


It seems to be their strategy to get a foot in the door to the luxury segment for those that don't fancy the full analog luxury Gs. 
I wouldn't be surprised if we see a full steel GA-2100 in the future.


----------



## acadian




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So..In recent weeks I've changed my mind about the camo and after the event at Topper Jewelers I spoke with Rob and preordered the camo as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So..In recent weeks I've changed my mind about the camo and after the event at Topper Jewelers I spoke with Rob and preordered the camo as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting development. I agree.

 > everything else


----------



## James142

acadian said:


> View attachment 14577981


Thanks for the pics, @acadian! This is the best one I've seen yet.

I'm really excited for this release. It just seems like the culmination of ~36 years of development to create something so like the original and yet so different.

I'm glad it's so "ordinary" looking, too. I like the idea of wearing something so sleek, iconic, and finely made - and yet appearing to most as a "cheap digital watch." I get a kick out of that (the "anti-Rolex"?).  I feel a similar way wearing the GW-5000, but I think this one will be on another level.

I know a lot of people were (and still are) excited about the steel squares, but for me there was a disconnect with how blingy and heavy the original releases were. Cool, to be sure, but not quite for me. This one fits the bill, and I like that it will be similar in weight and style to the original DW-5000C-1B.


----------



## Maddog1970

100% the camo for me also....but as noted, my watch budget is toast for now, and need to clean some space in the watch box!

That said, 2020 is just around the corner, and the beginning of a new watch year!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> So..In recent weeks I've changed my mind about the camo and after the event at Topper Jewelers I spoke with Rob and preordered the camo as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> Thanks for the pics, @acadian! This is the best one I've seen yet.
> 
> I'm really excited for this release. It just seems like the culmination of ~36 years of development to create something so like the original and yet so different.
> 
> I'm glad it's so "ordinary" looking, too. I like the idea of wearing something so sleek, iconic, and finely made - and yet appearing to most as a "cheap digital watch." I get a kick out of that (the "anti-Rolex"?).  I feel a similar way wearing the GW-5000, but I think this one will be on another level.
> 
> I know a lot of people were (and still are) excited about the steel squares, but for me there was a disconnect with how blingy and heavy the original releases were. Cool, to be sure, but not quite for me. This one fits the bill, and I like that it will be similar in weight and style to the original DW-5000C-1B.


I absolutely agree. The steel square was a fantastic step forward in the evolution of squares. They were great, but none of them was the long lost brother of the GW5000. I don't want to sell that and I don't want a watch too similar either. Plus the weight was a bit too much for a square.

The camo fits the bill wonderfully. True that it costs an arm and a leg - not far from MR-G territory - but voting with my wallet I'm willing to pay for a quality product from my favourite brand. That's why I pre-ordered it weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

G Shock booth at the Watchtime event in NY said December was still the release date.


----------



## Ottovonn

Seikogi said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> they are really milking it, aren't day? square + metal = luxury prices. At 1,5k I am looking at vintage Seiko chronos or vintage GS. Plenty of G-Shock collectors out there so I think this will sell well.
> 
> Casio ""Because it takes so much work, we can't put it out without limiting the production period. However, using titanium makes it 57 grams lighter than stainless steel, so I would like more people to actually get the 'lightness.'"
> 
> Really, working on Tit has been done for decades, there are plenty 200$ titanium watches. And if I can mill custom tit grade 5 knife scales in my basement that have perfect fit it shouldn't be a challenge for their high tech industry equipment.
> 
> If I want lightness I wear a square that comes with resin bezel and strap not a full metal construction.
> 
> Its nice that they went back to titanium though. I am hoping for a sensible GW5K - Titanium update with resin parts in the future.


A TI GW-5000 -- I would pay 500 bucks for that. 

By the way, the camo square looks a lot cooler in Acadian's photos.


----------



## fnhpwr1

Ottovonn said:


> A TI GW-5000 -- I would pay 500 bucks for that.
> 
> By the way, the camo square looks a lot cooler in Acadian's photos.


Agreed. Wasn't a fan on it initially and now taking another look.


----------



## Seikogi

Ottovonn said:


> A TI GW-5000 -- I would pay 500 bucks for that.
> 
> By the way, the camo square looks a lot cooler in Acadian's photos.


+1

I'd also drop lots of coin for a full titanium digital pro trek, Casio ... are you reading?!


----------



## kubr1ck

Let's be honest here. These things are worth 700-800 max, if that. But Casio will sell 'em for twice that cuz fools like us will buy 'em. :-d


----------



## fnhpwr1

kubr1ck said:


> Let's be honest here. These things are worth 700-800 max, if that. But Casio will sell 'em for twice that cuz fools like us will buy 'em. :-d


It's the sales ladder. 
Casio: Here's a 50 dollar watch that works just fine.
Sales: People bought it.
Casio: Add solar and mb6 and charge 100. Sales: People bought it.
Casio: Add a screw back and nicer strap, charge 250.
Sales: They're still buying it.
Casio: Make it stainless and charge 500. Make a gold one for a little more.
Sales: yup. They bought em.
Casio: Hmm. Try titanium and 1500?
Sales: they're gonna buy it.
Casio: make it camo and charge another 150!

If we keep this up, well get a 3k one made out of gold woven carbon fiber next... one outta unicorn hoof resin after that.. which I'll prob buy if it looks cool.


----------



## babyivan

fnhpwr1 said:


> It's the sales ladder.
> Casio: Here's a 50 dollar watch that works just fine.
> Sales: People bought it.
> Casio: Add solar and mb6 and charge 100. Sales: People bought it.
> Casio: Add a screw back and nicer strap, charge 250.
> Sales: They're still buying it.
> Casio: Make it stainless and charge 500. Make a gold one for a little more.
> Sales: yup. They bought em.
> Casio: Hmm. Try titanium and 1500?
> Sales: they're gonna buy it.
> Casio: make it camo and charge another 150!
> 
> If we keep this up, well get a 3k one made out of gold woven carbon fiber next... one outta unicorn hoof resin after that.. which I'll prob buy if it looks cool.


Where does the 18k gold square fit into the mix? At $70k there's nowhere else to go.

 > everything else


----------



## Fullers1845

babyivan said:


> Where does the 18k gold square fit into the mix? At $70k there's nowhere else to go.
> 
> > everything else


Platinum. That will be next level. And heavy AF.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Let's be honest here. These things are worth 700-800 max, if that. But Casio will sell 'em for twice that cuz fools like us will buy 'em. :-d


Kubr1ck - you shouldn't talk about yourself like that. :-x:rodekaart

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Kubr1ck - you shouldn't talk about yourself like that. :-x:rodekaart
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


Guilty as charged. If you feel the same and want to offload that TFC, I'll gladly take it off your hands. :-d :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Kubr1ck - you shouldn't talk about yourself like that. :-x:rodekaart
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


----------



## yokied

You other guys who have pre-ordered at retail feeling a bit silly, how do you think I feel? I don't even wear Casios. I've got 7 pretty decent resins here that I hunted down very carefully and I love looking at them but I just never wear them. Maybe it's the legibility, maybe it's something else but these babies get close to zero wrist time. If the camo titanium does it, it'll stay, otherwise I'm just gonna dump 'em all.



acadian said:


> excellent shots of both


Thanks. I say that somewhat sarcastically because it's guys like you that have dragged me into gshocks that I just haven't ended up wearing, like at all. Though this time I didn't need your help getting over the line. It's going to be a long wait on the camo because who knows how it will look in the metal.


----------



## mexicatl

I was on the fence about this G-Shock until I saw it in person at the Topper event. Pre-ordered immediately. I was lucky enough to get both the 35th anniversary Golden square (which I baby way too much) and the stainless steel one at below retail, so I feel comfortable paying full retail for this one. Might even persuade me to part with the golden G-Shock. In any case, a job well done by the folks at Casio.


----------



## JBski

Wonder when Casio will come out with a forged carbon chassis square G.

I think I would rather have that over solid Ti. It could be just like the GW-S5600, but with a forged carbon chassis instead of resin.


----------



## CC

Carbon Square can't be far away.


----------



## Miklos86

CC said:


> Carbon Square can't be far away.


I agree. Casio declared earlier that carbon is the new material they are focusing on. Gravitymaster, Mudmaster got the treatment, other Gs as well, there must be a square someday.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

CC said:


> Carbon Square can't be far away.


CF outer parts would have not so great characteristics on shock impact, getting dinged and deformed and worst case splinter.

Titanium case + resin parts makes most sense for a tool watch but I won't be surprised if we see a ceramic case square L.E. in the future


----------



## acadian

Seikogi said:


> CF outer parts would have not so great characteristics on shock impact, getting dinged and deformed and worst case splinter.


Depending on a quality of the Carbon, the Impact required to cause that kind of damage to a carbon case would totally damage a Ti case too. 
Resin has more damping characteristics when compared to any alloy and carbon but carbon has better damping characteristics when compared to alloy. 
Example - on my mountain bike, Carbon handlebars absorbs way more vibrations caused by the trails than an alloy bar. 
Wheels is a different story because you can build alloy wheels to have more flex.

I'd love to see a carbon square.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Seikogi said:


> CF outer parts would have not so great characteristics on shock impact, getting dinged and deformed and worst case splinter.
> 
> Titanium case + resin parts makes most sense for a tool watch but I won't be surprised if we see a ceramic case square L.E. in the future


it wouldnt be pure carbon, it would be a blend of materials together, resin coated carbon or as layers like the mtgb1000xb










if they were going to deform or splinter so easily, the owners of these better get the tweezers ready lol









it makes the most sense to have a carbon hybrid for a "tool" watch, best of all worlds esp. lightness. ceramic is brittle, i cant see it happening outside of a caseback like on the gprb.


----------



## Seikogi

acadian said:


> Depending on a quality of the Carbon, the Impact required to cause that kind of damage to a carbon case would totally damage a Ti case too.
> Resin has more damping characteristics when compared to any alloy and carbon but carbon has better damping characteristics when compared to alloy.
> Example - on my mountain bike, Carbon handlebars absorbs way more vibrations caused by the trails than an alloy bar.
> Wheels is a different story because you can build alloy wheels to have more flex.
> 
> I'd love to see a carbon square.


as I said - on the outer parts. It could be an upgrade for the case compared to resin. Titanium certainly is compared to the SS cases since the likelihood of rust between bezel and case would be minimized.

CF is *very* durable but I managed to ding CF knife handles accidentaly dropping them (Spyderco uses high quality CF), getting it to splinter should be near impossible, still we are talking G-Shock and they are usually tested and used very extreme by some


----------



## acadian

Seikogi said:


> as I said - on the outer parts. It could be an upgrade for the case compared to resin. Titanium certainly is compared to the SS cases since the likelihood of rust between bezel and case would be minimized.
> 
> CF is *very* durable but I managed to ding CF knife handles accidentaly dropping them (Spyderco uses high quality CF), getting it to splinter should be near impossible, still we are talking G-Shock and they are usually tested and used very extreme by some


I was thinking of the center case/core and not the bezel - I agree that a carbon bezel would more susceptible to damage but they could give the bezel a small coating to help with that. I have full carbon mountain bikes that have carbon chain and seat stays that have crashed into rocks, trees, dirt, etc... and have absolutely no splinters, but that's probably helped by the thick layer of resin/clear coat that's on top.

I'm truly excited to see what they come out with next. I just hope they don't out price many of us again.


----------



## JGShock

acadian said:


> I was thinking of the center case/core and not the bezel - I agree that a carbon bezel would more susceptible to damage but they could give the bezel a small coating to help with that. I have full carbon mountain bikes that have carbon chain and seat stays that have crashed into rocks, trees, dirt, etc... and have absolutely no splinters, but that's probably helped by the thick layer of resin/clear coat that's on top.
> 
> I'm truly excited to see what they come out with next. I just hope they don't out price many of us again.


Where are you guys pre ordering these two titanium watches? I just recently purchased the GMWB5000GD-1 and the IP coating is already rubbing off on my clasp after 3 days of wear. Pretty frustrating. I would not mind picking up one of these titaniums to wear since they wont have this problem. Can anyone point in the right direction to pre-order?


----------



## acadian

JGShock said:


> Where are you guys pre ordering these two titanium watches? I just recently purchased the GMWB5000GD-1 and the IP coating is already rubbing off on my clasp after 3 days of wear. Pretty frustrating. I would not mind picking up one of these titaniums to wear since they wont have this problem. Can anyone point in the right direction to pre-order?


Maybe try contacting Rob at Topper Jewelers?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> Maybe try contacting Rob at Topper Jewelers?


I concur with acadian...contact Rob.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

You must be pretty hard in your Gs.....had my black SS for months, and not a scratch.....now the silver has picked up clasp scratches from desk diving, but that's it.....



JGShock said:


> Where are you guys pre ordering these two titanium watches? I just recently purchased the GMWB5000GD-1 and the IP coating is already rubbing off on my clasp after 3 days of wear. Pretty frustrating. I would not mind picking up one of these titaniums to wear since they wont have this problem. Can anyone point in the right direction to pre-order?


----------



## GFSEA86

Seikogi said:


> as I said - on the outer parts. It could be an upgrade for the case compared to resin. Titanium certainly is compared to the SS cases since the likelihood of rust between bezel and case would be minimized.
> 
> CF is *very* durable but I managed to ding CF knife handles accidentaly dropping them (Spyderco uses high quality CF), getting it to splinter should be near impossible, still we are talking G-Shock and they are usually tested and used very extreme by some


Your Spyderco most likely chipped because most of their scales aren't full carbon, they are peel-ply on top of G10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise

Just now saw this. I’ve been living under a rock apparently. I love it.


----------



## JGShock

Maddog1970 said:


> You must be pretty hard in your Gs.....had my black SS for months, and not a scratch.....now the silver has picked up clasp scratches from desk diving, but that's it.....


IDK this is my first gshock and I have only been typing on a computer at work (I'm an R&D engineer so mostly office environment) and after only 2-3 wears at my desk the clasp has two large streaks of wear. I contacted customer support and they said it should hold up much better than that. Maybe mine is an anomaly but I went ahead and pre ordered the titanium with DLC from topper Jewelers this afternoon. Hopefully that one should be able to handle some desk rubbing. I really just want a nice watch that's nearly indestructible.


----------



## JGShock

Maddog1970 said:


> You must be pretty hard in your Gs.....had my black SS for months, and not a scratch.....now the silver has picked up clasp scratches from desk diving, but that's it.....


IDK this is my first gshock and I have only been typing on a computer at work (I'm an R&D engineer so mostly office environment) and after only 2-3 wears at my desk the clasp has two large streaks of wear. I contacted customer support and they said it should hold up much better than that. Maybe mine is an anomaly but I went ahead and pre ordered the titanium with DLC from topper Jewelers this afternoon. Hopefully that one should be able to handle some desk rubbing. I really just want a nice watch that's nearly indestructible.


----------



## acadian

JGShock said:


> IDK this is my first gshock and I have only *been typing on a computer at work* (I'm an R&D engineer so mostly office environment) and after only 2-3 wears at my desk the clasp has two large streaks of wear. I contacted customer support and they said it should hold up much better than that. Maybe mine is an anomaly but I went ahead and pre ordered the titanium with DLC from topper Jewelers this afternoon. Hopefully that one should be able to handle some desk rubbing. I really just want a nice watch that's nearly indestructible.


Let me guess..a Macbook Pro? the damn sharp edges on those laptop eat claps for every meal of the day.


----------



## JGShock

acadian said:


> Let me guess..a Macbook Pro? the damn sharp edges on those laptop eat claps for every meal of the day.


No, currently using the Logitech mx keys keyboard that just came out. But I just thought the IP coating would've been a lot thicker or durable I guess.


----------



## Gators716

IG user snapperjude just posted a picture of the packaging for the TB.


----------



## CC

Nice find...


----------



## James142

Wow. That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Miklos86

CC said:


> Nice find...
> 
> View attachment 14590705


This was in a newsletter from G Shock Singapore (I really don't know why and when I subscribed to it...) stating that this box is exclusive with purchase of B5000TB and terms and conditions apply. So I'm not sure if it is the regular box of that watch or just some promo of a Singapore based AD.

By the way the November releases are up and the titanium squares are there:

https://casio.jp/wat/search/new_products/

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

While I'm not going to buy one of these, the packaging is cool!


----------



## CC

Miklos86 said:


> This was in a newsletter from G Shock Singapore (I really don't know why and when I subscribed to it...) stating that this box is exclusive with purchase of B5000TB and terms and conditions apply. So I'm not sure if it is the regular box of that watch or just some promo of a Singapore based AD.
> 
> By the way the November releases are up and the titanium squares are there:
> 
> https://casio.jp/wat/search/new_products/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Interesting to see another GWG-1000 release.
The first AWG looks nice.


----------



## James142

CC said:


> Interesting to see another GWG-1000 release.


Is that a leopard print?


----------



## CC

James142 said:


> Is that a leopard print?


Yup. I didn't say it was nice, lol, just surprised they're still making new GWG-1000 models.


----------



## mtb2104

I was informed that is the exclusive packaging for that particular retailer


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Miklos86 said:


> This was in a newsletter from G Shock Singapore (I really don't know why and when I subscribed to it...) stating that this box is exclusive with purchase of B5000TB and terms and conditions apply. So I'm not sure if it is the regular box of that watch or just some promo of a Singapore based AD.
> 
> By the way the November releases are up and the titanium squares are there:
> 
> https://casio.jp/wat/search/new_products/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


i think youre spot on. looks more like something a local division would knock up than the clean cases/boxes of premium models from casio. i mean bunched up velvet?? haha come on


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

acadian said:


> I was thinking of the center case/core and not the bezel - I agree that a carbon bezel would more susceptible to damage but *they could give the bezel a small coating* to help with that. I have full carbon mountain bikes that have carbon chain and seat stays that have crashed into rocks, trees, dirt, etc... and have absolutely no splinters, but that's probably helped by the thick layer of resin/clear coat that's on top.
> 
> I'm truly excited to see what they come out with next. I just hope they don't out price many of us again.


they did exactly that with the ggb's, re: my comments about best of both worlds |>


----------



## mtb2104

Looks like Singapore release is soon!



> Pre-orders start on the 1st November 2019, and the watch will be officially on sale on our platform from 8th November 2019 onwards for three weeks. First deliveries of timepieces will take place two weeks after the launch date.


PS: Tom, your inbox is full.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Looks like Singapore release is soon!
> 
> PS: Tom, your inbox is full.


 fixed


----------



## dgaddis

FYI PacParts has some of the parts listed for these now. They ain't cheap. The ti bracelet is over $600!!

https://www.pacparts.com/library/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=GMWB5000TB-1&action=list_part&back=0

https://www.pacparts.com/library/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=GMWB5000TCM-1&action=list_part&back=0


----------



## dududuckling

dgaddis said:


> FYI PacParts has some of the parts listed for these now. They ain't cheap. The ti bracelet is over $600!!
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/library/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=GMWB5000TB-1&action=list_part&back=0
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/library/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=GMWB5000TCM-1&action=list_part&back=0


TREAT15


----------



## harald-hans

https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


> https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


Great find. Detailed pictures of the TB watch. Pre-orders start today, and official sale starts on November 8th and will continue for three weeks. Deliveries start two weeks after launch date.

I don't know if this will be the case for other distributors but there we have the meaning of limited run.

No TCM on that site.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Gshock Maniac on Instagram has a nice video on the camo version:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4UmKknl0lU/

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

I see preorders all over the place fyi.


----------



## CC

harald-hans said:


> https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


That shows the same packaging someone said was exclusive to a Singapore store (iirc)


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> That shows the same packaging someone said was exclusive to a Singapore store (iirc)


I'm pretty sure this is the actual packaging....


----------



## yokied

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i mean bunched up velvet?? haha come on





CC said:


> That shows the same packaging someone said was exclusive to a Singapore store (iirc)


Well if you like your velvet all bunched up like Tetsu then this is the place to buy from! Revolution is based in Singapore so it makes sense.


----------



## CC

yokied said:


> Well if you like your velvet all bunched up like Tetsu then this is the place to buy from! Revolution is based in Singapore so it makes sense.


Is it? Ok, was getting price in £ so thought different.


----------



## chimin

oh no. this is bad. very bad. must stay away from titanium square...AND f17!


harald-hans said:


> https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


----------



## Mike987

I preordered camo titanium first and pick up black titanium later...but selling all my other metal square even aged one.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about the Revolution Watches packaging that was discussed above.

https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000tb-1-with-special-box-in-from-revolution-in-sg/


----------



## Mike987

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about the Revolution Watches packaging that was discussed above.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000tb-1-with-special-box-in-from-revolution-in-sg/


I just ordered one from Revolution Watches...it said in stock...now waiting for topper to send final invoice...


----------



## James142

Mike987 said:


> I just ordered one from Revolution Watches...it said in stock...now waiting for topper to send final invoice...


So you ordered two?


----------



## Mike987

James142 said:


> Mike987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered one from Revolution Watches...it said in stock...now waiting for topper to send final invoice...
> 
> 
> 
> So you ordered two?
Click to expand...

I preordered camo first from topper and was going to wait for regular titanium next year but why not now. I like the case lol


----------



## James142

Mike987 said:


> I preordered camo first from topper and was going to wait for regular titanium next year but why not now. I like the case lol


Ah, I get it.

Yeah, that packaging is sweet!


----------



## yokied

Mike987 said:


> I just ordered one from Revolution Watches...it said in stock...now waiting for topper to send final invoice...


Showing some speed there, picking up both and offloading the steel - good calls all round. I'll update with progress on my camo pre-order - please keep us updated on progress with your orders please! Toppers tend to shoot pretty straight so I imagine final invoices will only be sent in order when the watches are in stock and ready to be shipped.


----------



## babyivan

yokied said:


> Showing some speed there, picking up both and offloading the steel - good calls all round. I'll update with progress on my camo pre-order - please keep us updated on progress with your orders please! Toppers tend to shoot pretty straight so I imagine final invoices will only be sent in order when the watches are in stock and ready to be shipped.


All this talk makes me love my "inferior" all steels all that much more! 
In fact, I'm about to grab an all black one and complete the trifecta  giddy up

 > everything else


----------



## wow445

Any idea on if there's going to be duty if ordering from Revolution?


----------



## computer_freak

Does anyone know a European store that has it in stock?


----------



## Mike987

One reason im selling all my metal is its too heavy. I wouldnt call it inferior. 1/3 weight saving is huge for me. Is it worth the premium? Probably not. Suckers like me will always buy.


----------



## Miklos86

computer_freak said:


> Does anyone know a European store that has it in stock?


I think none of them do yet. I have it on pre-order from Spain and they said that it should be available "by the end of October". That is gone. On November 4th I wrote to them to inquire and they said that it was up to Casio as they hadn't begun to stock European retailers. I hope EU distribution starts soon.

In the Revolution site (Singapore) they wrote that the watch goes officially on sale from the 8th.


----------



## Miklos86

It's quite telling that we have a 50 pages-long thread and the watch isn't even released yet...


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## computer_freak

Miklos86 said:


> I think none of them do yet. I have it on pre-order from Spain and they said that it should be available "by the end of October". That is gone. On November 4th I wrote to them to inquire and they said that it was up to Casio as they hadn't begun to stock European retailers. I hope EU distribution starts soon.
> 
> In the Revolution site (Singapore) they wrote that the watch goes officially on sale from the 8th.


I was able to find a couple by looking for "GMW-B5000TB-1ER" on Google.

The great thing about Europe is that you can order a watch, wear it two weeks and if you don't like it return it. That is why I prefer to buy at a European store.


----------



## CC

computer_freak said:


> I was able to find a couple by looking for "GMW-B5000TB-1ER" on Google.
> 
> The great thing about Europe is that you can order a watch, wear it two weeks and if you don't like it return it. That is why I prefer to buy at a European store.


Are you sure? Most retailers, if not all, insist on returns being unused.


----------



## De smid

computer_freak said:


> I was able to find a couple by looking for "GMW-B5000TB-1ER" on Google.
> 
> The great thing about Europe is that you can order a watch, wear it two weeks and if you don't like it return it. That is why I prefer to buy at a European store.


Fortunately for me as retailer, this is not true. Your right to return a product within two weeks is to see(not wear) the product in real life and this way they allow honest competition between the internet and old fashioned stone-building shops. Wether or not a worn product is accepted is up to the shop keeper, but in our business (watch retailers), no shop in their right mind should allow worn returns. Would u accept a used gmw-b5000tb for €1600?


----------



## gojira54

Camo one is on uk g shock website - £1480
Last week of November stocks in


----------



## CC

De smid said:


> Fortunately for me as retailer, this is not true. Your right to return a product within two weeks is to see the product in real life and this way they allow honest competition between the internet and old fashioned stone-building shops. If a worn product is accepted is up to the shop keeper, but in our business (watch retailers), no shop in their right mind should allow worn returns. Would u accept a used gmw-b5000tb for €1600?


I wouldn't like to spend over a grand on a shiny new watch and receive one that guy had 'tried out' for two weeks.


----------



## dgaddis

CC said:


> I wouldn't like to spend over a grand on a shiny new watch and receive one that guy had 'tried out' for two weeks.


If the watch has no scratches you'd never know if anyone had tried it out for several weeks.


----------



## GFSEA86

dgaddis said:


> If the watch has no scratches you'd never know if anyone had tried it out for several weeks.


Don't be that guy. The only person who will "try" a watch for two weeks is a person hoping buyers remorse doesn't settle in on day 3. 
The person buying this watch has already owned most likely 10 other squares and knows how a square wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

dgaddis said:


> If the watch has no scratches you'd never know if anyone had tried it out for several weeks.


For £1.5k I'd want all plastic protectors in place.


----------



## chrisr111

gojira54 said:


> Camo one is on uk g shock website - £1480
> Last week of November stocks in


Do you have a link?

I've looked on their site and I can't see it.

Chris.


----------



## FreakyCas

chrisr111 said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> I've looked on their site and I can't see it.
> 
> Chris.


Here you go!

https://g-shock.co.uk/gmw-b5000tcm-1er


----------



## HiggsBoson

gojira54 said:


> Camo one is on uk g shock website - £1480
> Last week of November stocks in


I looked and they have all gone! :roll:


----------



## chrisr111

FreakyCas said:


> Here you go!
> 
> g-shock.co.uk/gmw-b5000tcm-1er


I get an Erorr 404 when I try that link....

Chris.


----------



## gojira54

HiggsBoson said:


> I looked and they have all gone! :roll:


It's been put on for pricing, none sold yet. 
G shock shop advised stock will be in store and online but couldn't day exact date, just last week in nov probably


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper Jewelers just updated their website to accept preorders for the titanium squares.

Update: there are not many allocations left...if you guys know what I mean...once the allocations fill for them they can't take anymore preorders unless another round of batches come in.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

De smid said:


> Fortunately for me as retailer, this is not true. Your right to return a product within two weeks is to see(not wear) the product in real life and this way they allow honest competition between the internet and old fashioned stone-building shops. Wether or not a worn product is accepted is up to the shop keeper, but in our business (watch retailers), no shop in their right mind should allow worn returns. Would u accept a used gmw-b5000tb for €1600?


In case someone returns it with signs of use, the webshop can offer it to the next customer as a demo model for a small discount. This is how webshops like Coolblue work (tweedekans).

Webshops have a higher profit margin because they don't have to spend as much on rent and employees. In return they sometimes have to deal with returns. In fashion the return rate is up to 40 percent. It's part of the business and should be calculated in the product price.

According to the law, you are allowed to test the product to judge if it works as advertised. Given that G-Shocks are advertised to work while riding a helicopter, fighting a fire and rescuing people from the sea you are allowed to test if the watch actually survives those tasks. Otherwise you are allowed to ship it back.

And if I would accept a used GMW-B5000TB for €1600? I bought a worn showroom model GMW-B5000D at Siebel for full price, perhaps that answers your question.

If the current situation is not acceptable you are free to lobby the government to change current consumer protection laws.


----------



## Premise

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Topper Jewelers just updated their website to accept preorders for the titanium squares.
> 
> Update: there are not many allocations left...if you guys know what I mean...once the allocations fill for them they can't take anymore preorders unless another round of batches come in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's tempting. I think if it was up there before I would have put into the preorder instead of ordering the other watch I did from them.


----------



## CC

computer_freak said:


> In case someone returns it with signs of use, the webshop can offer it to the next customer as a demo model for a small discount. This is how webshops like Coolblue work (tweedekans).
> 
> Webshops have a higher profit margin because they don't have to spend as much on rent and employees. In return they sometimes have to deal with returns. In fashion the return rate is up to 40 percent. It's part of the business and should be calculated in the product price.
> 
> According to the law, you are allowed to test the product to judge if it works as advertised. Given that G-Shocks are advertised to work while riding a helicopter, fighting a fire and rescuing people from the sea you are allowed to test if the watch actually survives those tasks. Otherwise you are allowed to ship it back.
> 
> And if I would accept a used GMW-B5000TB for €1600? I bought a worn showroom model GMW-B5000D at Siebel for full price, perhaps that answers your question.
> 
> If the current situation is not acceptable you are free to lobby the government to change current consumer protection laws.


LOL! Are you serious?!

There's a few retailers offering extended returns for Christmas. Buy now and return in January if you or the person it was intended for are not happy with it.

I'm going to buy a few watches, wear them for 2 months, fight a few forest fires, volunteer to help the lifeguard and rescue a few people and such then return after the new year.

Pretty sure they won't mind...

Every single store I buy from says 'Return in unused condition with all original packaging, tags and seals for a full refund'.

You are a retailers nightmare.

Edit: Out of interest just checked out the retailer you mentoned. They do allow you to unpack the item and try it out, first time I've ever seen this and pretty unique.
Importantly they add 'Then do nothing with it that you would not want someone else to do with your purchase before you. If you do, it may be that you get less money back for the product'.
Don't think that statement covers fighting fires and such.


----------



## Premise

The more I look the more I like it. Talk about stealth luxury.


----------



## tdinut

I couldn’t resist anymore. I placed my preorder with Topper. Fingers crossed that they still actually have allocation. 

I absolutely love my titanium protrek so I’m sure this will be even better.

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## De smid

computer_freak said:


> According to the law, you are allowed to test the product to judge if it works as advertised. Given that G-Shocks are advertised to work while riding a helicopter, fighting a fire and rescuing people from the sea you are allowed to test if the watch actually survives those tasks. Otherwise you are allowed to ship it back.


If there is something wrong with the watch after you have worn it, you are allowed to ship it back and have it repaired or replaced, yes. Not to get a full refund after fighting fires whilst wearing it. Thats not what the two weeks are for.

Hope i dont get too many customers who think like you, that would put me out of business.


----------



## GFSEA86

computer_freak said:


> In case someone returns it with signs of use, the webshop can offer it to the next customer as a demo model for a small discount. This is how webshops like Coolblue work (tweedekans).
> 
> Webshops have a higher profit margin because they don't have to spend as much on rent and employees. In return they sometimes have to deal with returns. In fashion the return rate is up to 40 percent. It's part of the business and should be calculated in the product price.
> 
> According to the law, you are allowed to test the product to judge if it works as advertised. Given that G-Shocks are advertised to work while riding a helicopter, fighting a fire and rescuing people from the sea you are allowed to test if the watch actually survives those tasks. Otherwise you are allowed to ship it back.
> 
> And if I would accept a used GMW-B5000TB for €1600? I bought a worn showroom model GMW-B5000D at Siebel for full price, perhaps that answers your question.
> 
> If the current situation is not acceptable you are free to lobby the government to change current consumer protection laws.


You're ridiculous. I'm a Sheriff's Deputy that works in a jail. How about I get into a few scuffles with some new bookings that are high on meth? It's only two weeks worth of uses of force, that's no big deal, right?
"According to the law."
What law? Who's law?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

I'm gonna stop leaning against my no returns, no refunds sign and go out on a limb and say the poaster in question knows full well how ridiculous they are...


----------



## Miklos86

GFSEA86 said:


> You're ridiculous. I'm a Sheriff's Deputy that works in a jail. How about I get into a few scuffles with some new bookings that are high on meth? It's only two weeks worth of uses of force, that's no big deal, right?
> "According to the law."
> What law? Who's law?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are way off topic here, but let me add my two cents nonetheless.

The original remark was about purchasing from the EU. EU webshops are bound by EU rules of consumer protection that indeed provide a 14-days' window for returns. This is the law referred to.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/shopping/guarantees-returns/index_en.htm

Now that is the MINIMUM requirement. Because it's a directive, the member states can establish their own specific rules about the conditions of the 14 days' cooling off period as long as these conditions are at least as, or more favourable to the consumer (not the webshop) as the EU directive available on the link above. Thats the particularity of EU consumer protection laws, you are free to deviate in the consumers' favor. Now it is up to each member state to define if the webshops are obliged to accept to goods new, unworn, worn, etc. condition. For example in Hungary we have a quite strict, consumer-focused legislation and judicial practice. The consumer is free to "try" the item, meaning the webshops cannot refuse the item just because it is not untouched. The webshop may claim the difference in price between new and used product from the customer. However, in such a consumer-friendly environment and the age of free publicity on the internet no webshop in their right mind would sue its customers over a relatively inexpensive item.

I understand that Germany has a similar mindset. Don't know about the UK.


----------



## computer_freak

I was joking a bit about fighting fires or joining the lifeguard, but yes, you are allowed to try the product to see if everything works as advertised. That's more than unboxing it and looking at it. The obvious downside about this system is that you might get a pre-worn item from a webshop but given that this law was put in place democratically, the majority of people don't mind.

As mentioned, I bought my GMW-B5000D worn and used at full price. After a year the watch now has so many scratches that I don't mind about the ones put on by other customers. It's a G-Shock after all, not a Rolex showpiece that has to be kept pristine.

The difference in mentality in this forum is obvious, in the United States laws are to protect the business, in Europe laws are to protect the costumer. I prefer the latter.


----------



## yokied

computer_freak said:


> The difference in mentality in this forum is obvious, in the United States laws are to protect the business, in Europe laws are to protect the costumer. I prefer the latter.


Yes, obviously. :roll:

He's right, so everyone just remember to refer all future questions about EU consumer law to this dude. Now can we get back to the titanium squares?


----------



## HiggsBoson

yokied said:


> Yes, obviously. :roll:
> 
> He's right, so everyone just remember to refer all future questions about EU consumer law to this dude. *Now can we get back to the titanium squares?*


Yes. Now, do you guy's think Casio actually read the posts here? :think:
I ask because I remember when the original GMW-B5000 was released, a number of us, including me, saying how much we would love Casio to release a Titanium version with Sapphire crystal glass.
Our prayers have been answered. Well, if those of us who want one, can actually get hold of one!


----------



## Miklos86

Yeah, lets get back to the watch itself, it's much more interesting than EU consumer protection law...

According to Shippinginjapan the "expected release day" of the camo is November 16. That's Japan, I'd be surprised if was available in Europe before that... sigh...

https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gmw-b5000tcm-1jr-camouflage

The standard verion is expected to be released on November 9!

https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gmw-b5000tb-full-metal

Apparently you can pre-order any of them.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Miklos86 said:


> Yeah, lets get back to the watch itself, it's much more interesting than EU consumer protection law...
> 
> According to Shippinginjapan the "expected release day" of the camo is November 16. That's Japan, I'd be surprised if was available in Europe before that... sigh...
> 
> https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gmw-b5000tcm-1jr-camouflage
> 
> The standard verion is expected to be released on November 9!
> 
> https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gmw-b5000tb-full-metal
> 
> Apparently you can pre-order any of them.


I'm going to risk waiting, in the hope of getting one from within the EU. I don't fancy paying an additional 25% for VAT & import duties. :roll:


----------



## AstroAtlantique

HiggsBoson said:


> Yes. Now, do you guy's thing Casio actually read the posts here? :think:
> I ask because I remember when the original GMW-B5000 was released, a number of us, including me, saying how much we would love Casio to release a Titanium version with Sapphire crystal glass.
> Our prayers have been answered. Well, if those of us who want one, can actually get hold of one!


I think Casio read this (and others) forum, why not? They are free market analysis (at least for the higher end models that are, IMHO, bought by collectors and enthusiast as ones on the forum) at the end!

I remember many members asking for a titanium square too!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HiggsBoson said:


> Yes. Now, do you guy's thing Casio actually read the posts here? :think:
> I ask because I remember when the original GMW-B5000 was released, a number of us, including me, saying how much we would love Casio to release a Titanium version with Sapphire crystal glass.
> Our prayers have been answered. Well, if those of us who want one, can actually get hold of one!


You better not miss this release man...I remember how you missed the TFC even though you had preorder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You better not miss this release man...*I remember how you missed the TFC even though you had preorder.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So do I, so do I. Boo hoo. :rodekaart o|


----------



## Gators716

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4jKvXpn6zy/


----------



## James142

HiggsBoson said:


> Yes. Now, do you guy's think Casio actually read the posts here? :think:
> I ask because I remember when the original GMW-B5000 was released, a number of us, including me, saying how much we would love Casio to release a Titanium version with Sapphire crystal glass.
> *Our prayers have been answered.* Well, if those of us who want one, can actually get hold of one!


I don't know exactly how Casio got to the point of making these premium titanium squares with sapphire but I'm sure glad they did! How lucky are we as G-Shock lovers to be living in a time where they are available? Yes, I guess Casio heard our prayers. I for one am grateful that this is happening.

A "luxury square"? How many people would think such a thing is absurd or insane? And who cares? I love how tailored these watches are to our specific tastes as G-freaks - and damn what anyone else thinks. This is our time.

I know they're expensive, but _#^¢< it_. What do you want, a better casket?


----------



## Mike987

I think imma buy my bro one for Christmas. I like black titanium better but ill wait to get both soon. My motto if i can't afford it i better make MOAR $


----------



## AstroAtlantique

new photo on the web...
just wanted to share


----------



## Premise

AstroAtlantique said:


> new photo on the web...
> just wanted to share
> View attachment 14609569


This camo matrix design looks awesome. Wonder how well it'll hold up since this is textured?


----------



## FreakyCas

Premise said:


> This camo matrix design looks awesome. Wonder how well it'll hold up since this is textured?


I would be hoping/praying in fact that it would hold up extremely well considering it's price tag anything less would be in my view very disappointing!


----------



## Premise

FreakyCas said:


> I would be hoping/praying in fact that it would hold up extremely well considering it's price tag anything less would be in my view very disappointing!


Definitely agree with you there. I'm always concerned with how coatings hold up. Picked up the standard steel for work duty for this reason. Gold is holding up excellently and very scratch resistant but I wonder for how long.


----------



## FreakyCas

Premise said:


> Definitely agree with you there. I'm always concerned with how coatings hold up. Picked up the standard steel for work duty for this reason. Gold is holding up excellently and very scratch resistant but I wonder for how long.


How's the standard steel holding up and how long have you had it?


----------



## Premise

FreakyCas said:


> How's the standard steel holding up and how long have you had it?


I just got it in today so nothing to share so far. I do expect it to scratch easier, but I won't have the risk of going through a coating.


----------



## yokied

Premise said:


> This camo matrix design looks awesome. Wonder how well it'll hold up since this is textured?


Well if ever there was a watch that was meant to be beaten and should carry its scars with pride, it's this.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

TB vs TFC this time!
by the web...


----------



## HiggsBoson

AstroAtlantique said:


> TB vs TFC this time!
> by the web...
> View attachment 14613051


The matte finish of the new Titanium version, is a clear winner for me. :-!


----------



## yokied

HiggsBoson said:


> The matte finish of the new Titanium version, is a clear winner for me. :-!


There's a time and a place for polish and gloss but not for most surfaces on a black metal IMHO. I love it on some resins, eg


----------



## babyivan

HiggsBoson said:


> The matte finish of the new Titanium version, is a clear winner for me. :-!


I do think the new one is cool looking (which is why I own a 5035 ), but out the 2 pictured, I much prefer the TFC. I think the new titanium is trying to look like a resin square; whereas the TFC is doing "its own thing". It's original in that sense.

Furthermore, I'm happy about the new model, in hopes that the prices on the TFC will drop so I can grab one, LOL.

 > everything else


----------



## James142

I like the matte look, too.

Here's another pic of the TB-1 from the internet:


----------



## dgaddis

AstroAtlantique said:


> TB vs TFC this time!
> by the web...
> View attachment 14613051


It bothers me that the times aren't synced.


----------



## babyivan

dgaddis said:


> It bothers me that the times aren't synced.


Haha, me too!

 > everything else


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> I like the matte look, too.
> 
> Here's another pic of the TB-1 from the internet:
> 
> View attachment 14613199


Great PIC, thanks for sharing. The more I see the TB the more glad I am for choosing the TCM. The matte finish is too close to the resin/rubber look of the GW5000 for my liking. Of course YMMV.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Miklos86 said:


> Great PIC, thanks for sharing. The more I see the TB the more glad I am for choosing the TCM. The matte finish is too close to the resin/rubber look of the GW5000 for my liking. Of course YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I get where you're coming from. It is more "plain" looking, in a way.

But I like the stealthiness of it. Like the GW-5000, no one will know how awesome it is but me.

And I think it will be an ideal travel watch because potential thieves won't give it a second glance.


----------



## Premise

James142 said:


> I get where you're coming from. It is more "plain" looking, in a way.
> 
> But I like the stealthiness of it. Like the GW-5000, no one will know how awesome it is but me.
> 
> And I think it will be an ideal travel watch because potential thieves won't give it a second glance.


That was my take on it. It's truly stealth.


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> I get where you're coming from. It is more "plain" looking, in a way.
> 
> But I like the stealthiness of it. Like the GW-5000, no one will know how awesome it is but me.
> 
> And I think it will be an ideal travel watch because potential thieves won't give it a second glance.


I agree. Both models are stealthy in their own way - the camo has the color, the regular model has the finish. Honestly can't wait to see more real world images of them in F17 WRUW threads.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

One might ask, "If you want stealth, why not just wear the GW-5K and be done with it?"

That's a good question. The GW is a great piece. 

The only answer I have is "DLC-coated titanium plus sapphire equals drool."


----------



## babyivan

Miklos86 said:


> Great PIC, thanks for sharing. The more I see the TB the more glad I am for choosing the TCM. The matte finish is too close to the resin/rubber look of the GW5000 for my liking. Of course YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Ditto! At first I was all about the positive display Ti.... but now, if I *were* to order one of the Ti, it would for sure be the camo!

 > everything else


----------



## HiggsBoson

Miklos86 said:


> Great PIC, thanks for sharing. The more I see the TB the more glad I am for choosing the TCM. *The matte finish is too close to the resin/rubber look of the GW5000 for my liking.* Of course YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Probably true. I bet, however, that the new Titanium version will *feel* amazing in the hand. It certainly better do......at this price! ;-)


----------



## Servus

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Read-descri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The low-cost alternative.


----------



## gojira54

Anyone got a pic of the case back of the camo version please?


----------



## tomchicago

I saw both Ti in person. In hand, they felt a a lot like a resin screwback because of their very light weight. To me, the GMW-B5000 has a much more satisfying heft in that regard.



HiggsBoson said:


> Probably true. I bet, however, that the new Titanium version will *feel* amazing in the hand. It certainly better.........do at this price! ;-)


----------



## James142

tomchicago said:


> I saw both Ti in person. In hand, they felt a a lot like a resin screwback because of their very light weight. To me, the GMW-B5000 has a much more satisfying heft in that regard.


I have noticed that, depending on my mood and activity, sometimes I prefer a heavier watch and sometimes a lighter one. I think the TB-1 will fit the bill when I want something lighter and I'm not doing heavy labor. For heavier work I could wear a 5610, which is also light but more beater-y.

Or, as you mentioned, if I'm going out and want something with more heft, I could wear a steel square on a bracelet.

We're fortunate to have so many square models to choose from!


----------



## Premise

Servus said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Read-descri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The low-cost alternative.


The mods available for the 5600 are extensive. Very cool.


----------



## Premise

James142 said:


> I have noticed that, depending on my mood and activity, sometimes I prefer a heavier watch and sometimes a lighter one. I think the TB-1 will fit the bill when I want something lighter and I'm not doing heavy labor. For heavier work I could wear a 5610, which is also light but more beater-y.
> 
> Or, as you mentioned, if I'm going out and want something with more heft, I could wear a steel square on a bracelet.
> 
> We're fortunate to have so many square models to choose from!


No kidding. While I'll likely not buy the titanium, I'm glad it exists. The options are almost unending.


----------



## Dakota1776

I’m torn with how I feel about these. The camo looks really slick, but MSRP over the original cost of the TFC-1?

However, I love the Casio squares, and they get far more wear than anything else in my collection... decisions decisions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota1776

Well, that didn’t take long. I now have a camo preordered. 

For me the Camo looks a little more special. The black TB-1 just too closely resembles some of my other squares. I understand for others that’s part of the appeal. 

I love these higher end squares. I’m surprised there’s enough demand to justify producing these - but I’m glad they are out there.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Oh Man, I've just been informed by a Casio AD here in the UK, that the GMW-B5000 Titanium isn't going to be released in the UK! :-| WTF! 
I told them I had seen the camo version on the Casio website, and was told, they are NOT releasing the 'standard' version here.
I hope the AD has got this wrong. :think:


----------



## Axlwatches

hard pass on the brick layed background or whatever the heck its called


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh Man, I've just been informed by a Casio AD here in the UK, that the GMW-B5000 Titanium isn't going to be released in the UK! :-| WTF!
> I told them I had seen the camo version on the Casio website, and was told, they are NOT releasing the 'standard' version here.
> I hope the AD has got this wrong. :think:


I hope that's not the case...if you can grab one from overseas I would do it...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GFSEA86

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh Man, I've just been informed by a Casio AD here in the UK, that the GMW-B5000 Titanium isn't going to be released in the UK! :-| WTF!
> I told them I had seen the camo version on the Casio website, and was told, they are NOT releasing the 'standard' version here.
> I hope the AD has got this wrong. :think:


I preordered both from a French store. This better be bogus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

GFSEA86 said:


> I preordered both from a French store. This better be bogus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My geography isn't great, but I'm pretty sure France isn't part of the UK.


----------



## tomchicago

You can get that on the DW-5035d for fraction of the price.



igaxll said:


> hard pass on the brick layed background or whatever the heck its called


----------



## GFSEA86

dgaddis said:


> My geography isn't great, but I'm pretty sure France isn't part of the UK.


lol.....I read it as "Europe."
Color me stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

igaxll said:


> hard pass on the brick layed background or whatever the heck its called


it's called "bad ass" ;-) and is an iconic watch face popularized by casio - but I get it, it's not for everyone. I personally LOVE it!

If you don't like it - these are definitely not for you.


----------



## GFSEA86

acadian said:


> it's called "bad ass" ;-) and is an iconic watch face made popularized by casio - but I get it, it's not for everyone. I personally LOVE it!
> 
> If you don't like it - these are definitely not for you.


Give me bricks or give me death!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

acadian said:


> it's called "bad ass" ;-) and is an iconic watch face made popularized by casio - but I get it, it's not for everyone. I personally LOVE it!
> 
> If you don't like it - these are definitely not for you.


I also really dig the brick pattern. It should work especialy well with the dotted camo look.


----------



## acadian

GFSEA86 said:


> Give me bricks or give me death!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me...

Give me "CHEAP" bricks....


----------



## babyivan

acadian said:


> For me...
> 
> Give me "CHEAP" bricks....




 > everything else


----------



## mtb2104

Singapore pre-order from G Factory will start tomorrow


----------



## tomchicago

Brick pattern is also on the $200 GW-5035D and the $500 GMW-B5000.



Miklos86 said:


> I also really dig the brick pattern. It should work especialy well with the dotted camo look.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Miklos86

mtb2104 said:


>


You tease...


----------



## yokied

The camos have started filtering out to customers. From insta: -- EDIT: check the Friday WRUW thread - Okifrog has one.


----------



## mtb2104

Could be due to the colour or weight, but somehow I feel the lugs seem to drop down more than it's stainless steel brother....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## dgaddis

mtb2104 said:


> Could be due to the colour or weight, but somehow I feel the lugs seem to drop down more than it's stainless steel brother....


Must be the color, 'cause the weight is irrelevant as far as the shape is concerned. Assuming it is the same shape, which I assume it is.


----------



## dgaddis

mtb2104 said:


> Could be due to the colour or weight, but somehow I feel the lugs seem to drop down more than it's stainless steel brother....


Must be the color, 'cause the weight is irrelevant as far as the shape is concerned. Assuming it is the same shape, which I assume it is.


----------



## mtb2104

dgaddis said:


> Must be the color, 'cause the weight is irrelevant as far as the shape is concerned. Assuming it is the same shape, which I assume it is.


Possibly, but Ti bracelet is using pin-n-collar design, which is different from the stainless steel versions... so a new design might have been used
who knows... and who cares as it is simply awesome


----------



## HiggsBoson

mtb2104 said:


> Possibly, but *Ti bracelet is using pin-n-collar design*, which is different from the stainless steel versions... so a new design might have been used
> who knows... and who cares as it is simply awesome


I'm pleased about that. I felt that using a spring bars between the links was a cheap idea, on what was, a quality watch.


----------



## babyivan

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm pleased about that. I felt that using a spring bars between the links was a cheap idea, on what was, a quality watch.


Disagree on the use of spring bars. I think it's a genius design, and probably costs more to manufacture.

 > everything else


----------



## Premise

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm pleased about that. I felt that using a spring bars between the links was a cheap idea, on what was, a quality watch.


I've had my concerns with the spring bar idea too. I do feel the pin and collar design is a much more reliable option and I've never had one fail. I've broken plenty of split pins though. I do have two metal squares and I'm not too worried about the spring bar design though because of this watch, the first watch I saw firsthand using spring bar links. It's a combi style bracelet and I bought it for my wife I believe before our kids were even born for her birthday. If when I bought it was accurate this watch is more than ten years old. It's seen the abuse of wear of a 5 year old too. The one positive of this link setup is how small the bracelet can be sized. I'm surprised none of the spring bars has ever failed because my wife has broken every watch bracelet she's ever had including a pin and collar one. I hope mine hold up as well as this one has. At least with two metals and as large as the bracelets are I have 8 extra spring bars if any ever go.


----------



## babyivan

Premise said:


> ....I'm surprised none of the spring bars has ever failed because my wife has broken every watch bracelet she's ever had _*including a pin and collar one.*_


To the first part of your quote: 
I'm not surprised. The "combi" spring bars are smaller and fatter, thus much stronger. 
As to the 2nd part: well that negates everything, since you state your wife has had pin and collar set ups fail as well.

There is one constant in your formula: 



 > everything else


----------



## HiggsBoson

babyivan said:


> Disagree on the use of spring bars. I think it's a genius design, and probably costs more to manufacture.
> 
> > everything else


The reason I prefer proper pins & collars is that the links are held by a longer length of pin, than using spring bars. The length of the pin, is pretty much the length of the actual link. 
I found, when adjusting the bracelet on my GMW-B5000, that the spring bars only hold the links by a tiny amount of 'bar'. 
I'm not concerned with the cost of manufacture of the spring bars, more with the security in which the links are held together.
If pins & collars were good enough for 'luxury' Swiss watches (before they moved to even more secure bolts & pins) they should be good enough for mid-tier Casio watches.


----------



## willydribble

both new titanium squares are back up on casio uk website listed as coming soon. GMW-B5000TB-1ER £1400 GMW-B5000TCM-1ER £1480


----------



## HiggsBoson

willydribble said:


> both new titanium squares are back up on casio uk website listed as coming soon. GMW-B5000TB-1ER £1400 GMW-B5000TCM-1ER £1480


Cheers mate. Just emailed the Casio AD who told me they weren't being released here in the UK!
What a muppet! :-d


----------



## dgaddis

HiggsBoson said:


> The reason I prefer proper pins & collars is that the links are held by a longer length of pin, than using spring bars. The length of the pin, is pretty much the length of the actual link.
> I found, when adjusting the bracelet on my GMW-B5000, that the spring bars only hold the links by a tiny amount of 'bar'.
> I'm not concerned with the cost of manufacture of the spring bars, more with the security in which the links are held together.
> If pins & collars were good enough for 'luxury' Swiss watches (before they moved to even more secure bolts & pins) they should be good enough for mid-tier Casio watches.


Yeah but it's a much thicker piece, so it has a much higher shear capacity. But it can move - that's the problem IMO.


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> To the first part of your quote:
> I'm not surprised. The "combi" spring bars are smaller and fatter, thus much stronger.
> As to the 2nd part: well that negates everything, since you state your wife has had pin and collar set ups fail as well.
> 
> There is one constant in your formula:
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


This is correct. On top of that my wife confirmed the watch is more than 10 years old and looking at it it's in excellent condition for a watch that old. I really can't believe how it's held up. I guess I should have been on with G-Shocks the whole time. I've been missing out.


----------



## FROG

oops


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HiggsBoson said:


> Cheers mate. Just emailed the Casio AD who told me they weren't being released here in the UK!
> What a muppet! :-d


Dude...if I were you tey to source from another source asap before it's too late...have you check Topper Jewelers? Find out if they send to UK I know you'll likely pay an import fee but this might be better than not getting one at all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

HiggsBoson said:


> Cheers mate. Just emailed the Casio AD who told me they weren't being released here in the UK!
> What a muppet! :-d


You can also order it from Ocarat, France. This way you don't have to pay import fees, VAT to the UK.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

This thing looks awesome under the sun!


----------



## Maddog1970

I don't recall reading it anywhere, but Is the sapphire anti-reflective coated, either front or back of the glass?



mtb2104 said:


> This thing looks awesome under the sun!


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> I don't recall reading it anywhere, but Is the sapphire anti-reflective coated, either front or back of the glass?


The G-SHOCK Asia-MEA site says:

*Sapphire crystal with non-reflective inside surface coating*


----------



## g-addict

So it looks like these won't be so hard to get in the U.S. Topper still has pre-orders open along with AZ Fine Time. ABT also has them listed, and it looks like they may actually have them available now (not pre-orders), but they charge tax.
https://www.abt.com/product/141153/G-Shock-Black-Titanium-Mens-Watch-GMWB5000TB1.html


----------



## Barbababa

Where I live, it´s 9 days left now (nov25)


----------



## eaglepowers

I read that places like Macy's in the US will have them too.


----------



## HiggsBoson

mtb2104 said:


> This thing looks awesome under the sun!


OMG! I used to think Playboy 'centre folds' were sexy, until I saw that picture! :-!


----------



## tauntauntaun

eaglepowers said:


> I read that places like Macy's in the US will have them too.


I picked up my 5000D-1 from Bloomingdales for $330 / 30% off during the holiday shopping madness. If they show me a Ti at the same discount this year, I could be tempted...


----------



## babyivan

tauntauntaun said:


> I picked up my 5000D-1 from Bloomingdales for $330 / 30% off during the holiday shopping madness. If they show me a Ti at the same discount this year, I could be tempted...


Yup!

 > everything else


----------



## tomchicago

Yes. These certainly appear to be regular production. I would be very careful on price.



g-addict said:


> So it looks like these won't be so hard to get in the U.S. Topper still has pre-orders open along with AZ Fine Time. ABT also has them listed, and it looks like they may actually have them available now (not pre-orders), but they charge tax.
> https://www.abt.com/product/141153/G-Shock-Black-Titanium-Mens-Watch-GMWB5000TB1.html


----------



## babyivan

tomchicago said:


> Yes. These certainly appear to be regular production. I would be very careful on price.


But at the same time, it does say: "Released In Limited Qty", and it's limited to one purchase per order.

 > everything else


----------



## OkiFrog

mtb2104 said:


> This thing looks awesome under the sun!


That looks amazing! Congratulations on the new watch. Please post some more pictures. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

OkiFrog said:


> That looks amazing! Congratulations on the new watch. Please post some more pictures. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Need more photo of the camo too! 










So had my 1st encounter with door frame just now... ouch

G Shock: 1
Door frame: 0


----------



## memento_mori

For example:

https://ocarat.com/montre-gmw-b5000tb-1er-casio-g-shock-58673.html

1.590,- € in stock. Let's wait two months and it will be -20% as every other G-Shock during the weekend ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

memento_mori said:


> For example:
> 
> https://ocarat.com/montre-gmw-b5000tb-1er-casio-g-shock-58673.html
> 
> 1.590,- € in stock. Let's wait two months and it will be -20% as every other G-Shock during the weekend ;-)


I thought it was a limited edition? :think: Well, that's what it says on the Casio UK website.


----------



## memento_mori

Limited to how many pieces? ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

memento_mori said:


> Limited to how many pieces? ;-)


I don't know. I just states it's a Limited Edition model. Let's hope it's not too 'Limited Edition' then. ;-)


----------



## memento_mori

If it sells well, it will be unlimited.


----------



## CC

memento_mori said:


> For example:
> 
> https://ocarat.com/montre-gmw-b5000tb-1er-casio-g-shock-58673.html
> 
> 1.590,- € in stock. Let's wait two months and it will be -20% as every other G-Shock during the weekend ;-)


Not in stock. 'Shipped in 21 days' means they order when required.

1,000,000 units could be classed as 'Limited Edition'.


----------



## Premise

If it was a true limited then they’d have an official number.


----------



## memento_mori

Thank you for the correction!

But as I know this seller, they will have it in stock, since they stock all expensive G-Shocks.


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> 1,000,000 units could be classed as 'Limited Edition'.


Yup. In my experience, when Casio labels a watch "limited edition" but doesn't specify a number, it's usually pretty easy to get a hold of one, at least during the first year. Once they end production however, obviously market prices skyrocket, so it still makes sense to pick one up early when and if you can.

Casio USA officially announced that the camo square and MT-G would go on sale at Macy's in early December, which tells me it won't be a unicorn. No mention however of the TB-1, indicating it will be more difficult to obtain.


----------



## blfan

willydribble said:


> both new titanium squares are back up on casio uk website listed as coming soon. GMW-B5000TB-1ER £1400 GMW-B5000TCM-1ER £1480


Based on the Japanese prices, it seems that the B5000TB is overpriced. The camo one is about right.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

It may be limited in the way it will only be produced for a limited time. How many they will make in that time, only God (Ibe  ) knows...
I got word that Casio is starting to ship to my location now, so it´s count down


----------



## Barbababa

It may be limited in the way it will only be produced for a limited time. How many they will make in that time, only God (Ibe  ) knows...
I got word that Casio is starting to ship to my location now, so it´s count down


----------



## Miklos86

Barbababa said:


> It may be limited in the way it will only be produced for a limited time. How many they will make in that time, only God (Ibe  ) knows...
> I got word that Casio is starting to ship to my location now, so it´s count down


May I ask did you get word from? I asked the distributor in Spain (where I pre-ordered) and no news there. One would think Casio supplies Europe in bulk.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob

Well they produced special moulds and new production lines just for these titanium models
So I think they will be producing plenty and probably other models in titanium so I wouldn’t be panic buying but who knows


----------



## dgaddis

65rob said:


> Well they produced special moulds and new production lines just for these titanium models
> So I think they will be producing plenty and probably other models in titanium so I wouldn't be panic buying but who knows


What's molded on the metals squares, that would be different on the steel vs to models?


----------



## tomchicago

Methinks these will be around for a while and in plenty supply.


----------



## GFSEA86

dgaddis said:


> What's molded on the metals squares, that would be different on the steel vs to models?


I'm not sure what molds he's referring too, as all these parts are milled. 
Anyway, steel and titanium are very different metals. They do not machine the same way, temper the same way, etc. Titanium is much harder to work with than your basic watch steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wasn't the initial gmw-b5000 release selling at a premium when it first came out? I thought I remembered a reviewer talking about how they bought theirs for $700 or $800?


----------



## 65rob

However they do the steel ones apparently they cant just use for the titanium thats the words of the CEO plus a new production line is the excuse for the hefty price.


----------



## clarencek

Seiya in Japan has the regular model (not sure about Camo) - $1,330.


----------



## Deep.Eye

65rob said:


> However they do the steel ones apparently they cant just use for the titanium thats the words of the CEO plus a new production line is the excuse for the hefty price.


They need an excuse to sell the watches at that price. I mean, how come you can find mechanical and quartz titanium watches at half the price of a GMW B5000? 
They could probably sell the titanium version at 100$ more than the steel one and still turn profit, but then nobody would buy the steel version. It's all marketing strategy. If they announce it's a 'limited run' they can charge more for it.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Deep.Eye said:


> They need an excuse to sell the watches at that price. I mean, how come you can find mechanical and quartz titanium watches at half the price of a GMW B5000?
> They could probably sell the titanium version at 100$ more than the steel one and still turn profit, but then nobody would buy the steel version. It's all marketing strategy. If they announce it's a 'limited run' they can charge more for it.


You can buy titanium watches for 20% of the cost (Skagen) of the steel G-Shock but there are different grades of titanium to start with just as there are different grades of stainless steel. Titanium is harder to finish too so the cost will depend on the level of finishing.


----------



## Deep.Eye

Orange_GT3 said:


> You can buy titanium watches for 20% of the cost (Skagen) of the steel G-Shock but there are different grades of titanium to start with just as there are different grades of stainless steel. Titanium is harder to finish too so the cost will depend on the level of finishing.


This may be true, but not 1000+€ true (the difference they charge for basically the same watch, only made of Ti instead of plastic).
I mean, it's not like i pretend to have stuff for free, it's just how market works.


----------



## Miklos86

Deep.Eye said:


> This may be true, but not 1000+€ true (the difference they charge for basically the same watch, only made of Ti instead of plastic).
> I mean, it's not like i pretend to have stuff for free, it's just how market works.


True, you can also buy an apple for a fraction of the price of an Apple Watch... sigh... Can we move on from the "it costs more than I like so it must be overpriced" argument already?


----------



## babyivan

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wasn't the initial gmw-b5000 release selling at a premium when it first came out? I thought I remembered a reviewer talking about how they bought theirs for $700 or $800?


Haha, I remember that!

Random Rob was the reviewer that paid a ridiculous premium for it.

 > everything else


----------



## dgaddis

GFSEA86 said:


> I'm not sure what molds he's referring too, as all these parts are milled.
> Anyway, steel and titanium are very different metals. They do not machine the same way, temper the same way, etc. Titanium is much harder to work with than your basic watch steel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the bezels are machined. I suspect they're stamped, then a final machining process is done to clean 'em up. But they could be injection molded....tho I don't know that I've ever heard of anyone injection molding titanium, tho it probably can be done.

And yeah, I know ti and steel are different. I have a titanium MTB handlebar, and when I trimmed it down a bit narrower it ruined my hacksaw blade. But as far as the machined parts are concerned, they could pretty easily adapt the steel program to titanium, likely just adjusting the feed rate and spindle speed.  And replacing bits more often.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

babyivan said:


> Haha, I remember that!
> 
> Random Rob was the reviewer that paid a ridiculous premium for it.
> 
> > everything else


I thought it was him, but I wasn't sure if it was him or Bruce Williams. I want to say the original msrp was $800 or so. I'm praying these titanium models will also go down in price like the SS models did after the hype dies down...doubt it seeing as it is a limited production, but I can still hope.


----------



## Maddog1970

The good ole cost/benefit argument......

Is a Grand Seiko Diver worth more than a SKX007?
Is a Tudor Pelagos (TI by the way) worth more than a Victorinox INOX Pro (also TI)?
Is a Rolex worth.........and we move on....

It is what it is, Casio set a price and people are clearly happy to pay it, and the market will drive the resale price!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Maddog1970 said:


> The good ole cost/benefit argument......
> 
> Is a Grand Seiko Diver worth more than a SKX007?
> Is a Tudor Pelagos (TI by the way) worth more than a Victorinox INOX Pro (also TI)?
> Is a Rolex worth.........and we move on....
> 
> It is what it is, Casio set a price and people are clearly happy to pay it, and the market will drive the resale price!


The simple answer is, they are worth what somebody is prepared to pay. ;-)
No point in trying to convince people otherwise.


----------



## Premise

clarencek said:


> Seiya in Japan has the regular model (not sure about Camo) - $1,330.


Where? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## HiggsBoson

clarencek said:


> Seiya in Japan has the regular model (not sure about Camo) - $1,330.


Here in rip-off UK it's $1,808 or £1,400! (Casio UK website.) :roll:


----------



## clyde_frog

HiggsBoson said:


> Here in rip-off UK it's $1,808 or £1,400! (Casio UK website.) :roll:


If you pay that much for this G-Shock then money is no object so it doesn't even matter. It's a £100 watch covered in £1,300 of metal. If I was in the market for one of these then a couple of hundred wouldn't really put me off.


----------



## FreakyCas

HiggsBoson said:


> Here in rip-off UK it's $1,808 or £1,400! (Casio UK website.) :roll:


Or £1480 for the Camo version visited the website a few times with the intention to buy but I can't bring myself to hit that button not even with the £50 voucher off your next purchase that there offering!

Both Still available though was expecting them to be SOLD out now to be honest??


----------



## Premise

clyde_frog said:


> If you pay that much for this G-Shock then money is no object so it doesn't even matter. It's a £100 watch covered in £1,300 of metal. If I was in the market for one of these then a couple of hundred wouldn't really put me off.


I'm not sure that it's fair to say, but I would be a buyer around $800. I'm on the fence over $1,300 and for right now I'm waiting and the SS models I have will have to do.


----------



## tdinut

OMG! I promised myself I wouldn't buy the titanium version but I just could not hold out after seeing some of the posts here. I have way too many watches now, having purchased a bunch more G-Shocks lately, but I absolutely friggin love this new titanium version. I just sized the band myself and am giddy.

Of course I paid too much but right now I don't care. I'm sure when my CC statement arrives, I'll shed a few tears.


----------



## Barbababa

I will pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## tdinut

Congratulations



Barbababa said:


> I will pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## James142

tdinut said:


> OMG! I promised myself I wouldn't buy the titanium version but I just could not hold out after seeing some of the posts here. I have way too many watches now, having purchased a bunch more G-Shocks lately, but I absolutely friggin love this new titanium version. I just sized the band myself and am giddy.
> 
> Of course I paid too much but right now I don't care. I'm sure when my CC statement arrives, I'll shed a few tears.
> 
> View attachment 14639993


Nice, congrats!

How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Barbababa

I have a Seiko Astron Ti. It´s listed +500€ over the Casio. Is it worth it? Where I live the Astron are selling around 1000$ second hand so I will never sell mine. And I like it. But function and feature wise compared to the Casio... The majority of my watches are in the span of 1000-3000€, just because it´s a Casio I would freak out about the price? No, it´s worth the money compared to other watches in my book.


----------



## tdinut

Actually feels great. I have a titanium protrek that's very comfortable too. I have it barely snug and after a little bit, don't or barely even notice it on my wrist. I took out 3 links and moved the spring bar on the clasp to the 3rd from the edge making it a little smaller. I'll see how it feels all day tomorrow and might move the spring bar out one. As the titanium warms to my wrist, it practically disappears.



James142 said:


> Nice, congrats!
> 
> How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Yo fellas...good news, Rob at Topper Jewelers just informed me that the camo and regular titanium are enroute and will be arriving starting tomorrow...in case you guys didn't know they still have a couple of allocations for both versions...take a bite at them while you can.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

Great news!

Does anyone buy 2 of the same G-Shocks? 



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yo fellas...good news, Rob at Topper Jewelers just informed me that the camo and regular titanium are enroute and will be arriving starting tomorrow...in case you guys didn't know they still have a couple of allocations for both versions...take a bite at them while you can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tdinut said:


> Great news!
> 
> Does anyone buy 2 of the same G-Shocks?


Haha I hate to tell ya this but yea...me...lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yo fellas...good news, Rob at Topper Jewelers just informed me that the camo and regular titanium are enroute and will be arriving starting tomorrow...in case you guys didn't know they still have a couple of allocations for both versions...take a bite at them while you can.


Just come clean, Cowboy. You ARE Rob at Topper Jewelers aren't you? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Just come clean, Cowboy. You ARE Rob at Topper Jewelers aren't you? :-d


Nope I'm my own person I've known Rob for over 6 years. Rob and his brother who both run Topper Jewelers have always been good to me and I can attest to their customer service. So I like to spread any news I get from them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

Please put in a good word for me. I put my deposit down at Toppers (not my first purchase from them) a few weeks ago before I found one "in stock". 

I'm so torn .......



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nope I'm my own person I've known Rob for over 6 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nope I'm my own person I've known Rob for over 6 years. Rob and his brother who both run Topper Jewelers have always been good to me and I can attest to their customer service. So I like to spread any news I get from them.


Haha I'm just playin'. You always spread good advanced info on Gs. Props, brotha. :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

Mailman has something for me to pick up after work and Werewolf Walking!

Should I be this giddy when I am 50 next year?

Werewolf pic......


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Haha I'm just playin'. You always spread good advanced info on Gs. Props, brotha. :-!


@kubr1ck if you're ever looking for something Rob can work magic.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

Also not Rob, also impressed by their service, particularly given the extra effort required to get things to me in Australia. 

Casio apparently just did a holiday product launch in NY. On instagram, ablogtowatch has posted some photos and videos to their story from the event. There is a video showing a display that details the laser engraving process, using three passes to create the camo effect: big dots then medium dots then small dots. Fascinating to see how different the metals look after each treatment.

It makes you wonder where Casio will go with the laser engraving. It has been utilised in jewellery and watch production for some time and is getting more and more use in the industry. Casio obviously have the skill, equipment and scale to make it an ongoing feature in watch production. I wonder if they'll be able to create that effect with various colours in future though. Either way, can't go wrong with this classic dark camo that will only be ever so slightly over the top.


----------



## tdinut

I would not mind a camo titanium version with the positive display. It looks awesome but I’m not a fan at all of the negative displays.


----------



## mtb2104

tdinut said:


> OMG! I promised myself I wouldn't buy the titanium version but I just could not hold out after seeing some of the posts here. I have way too many watches now, having purchased a bunch more G-Shocks lately, but I absolutely friggin love this new titanium version. I just sized the band myself and am giddy.
> 
> Of course I paid too much but right now I don't care. I'm sure when my CC statement arrives, I'll shed a few tears.
> 
> View attachment 14639993


Congrats!


----------



## tdinut

Thank you very very.

I absolutely love it.



mtb2104 said:


> Congrats!


----------



## babyivan

The camos are all over eBay as we speak. Most are over MSRP but some are at

 > everything else


----------



## 65rob

I’d buy one in a heartbeat if my eyes were better I don’t need multi focal glasses but i need reading glasses so unless i am outside cant really read digital which is a bummer because who wants to put glasses on everytime you want to check the time, i love the squares though great watches still have GWM 5610 on combi such a comfy watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Love it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



Maddog1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 14640881


Great job  Congrats & enjoy


----------



## James142

Maddog1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 14640881


That's badass!

Way to go, man. Congrats!


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 14640881


AWESOME!

 > everything else


----------



## clarencek

Premise said:


> Where? I haven't been able to find it.


You have to contact him. He also has a camo for $1500. I didn't realize the camo was more expensive.


----------



## Maddog1970

Better pic....


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> Better pic....
> 
> View attachment 14641001


Great shot, Maddog. Congrats man!


----------



## HiggsBoson

FreakyCas said:


> Or £1480 for the Camo version visited the website a few times with the intention to buy but I can't bring myself to hit that button *not even with the £50 voucher off your next purchase that there offering!*
> 
> Both Still available though was expecting them to be SOLD out now to be honest??


I had a 15% voucher and thought yippee! I'll use that towards my purchase. :-! Surprise, surprise, not valid with the purchase of that particular model. :roll: :-| <|


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



Maddog1970 said:


> Better pic....
> 
> View attachment 14641001





kubr1ck said:


> Great shot, Maddog. Congrats man!


Seconded Yeah very very nice  Congrats again @Maddog1970!


----------



## HiggsBoson

clyde_frog said:


> If you pay that much for this G-Shock then money is no object so it doesn't even matter. It's a £100 watch covered in £1,300 of metal. If I was in the market for one of these then a couple of hundred wouldn't really put me off.


I disagree. Buying a £1,400 Casio G-Shock doesn't qualify for the 'money no object' label. I have watches that cost over 4x that, 'we' have to be able to justify the cost, to ourselves. 
If, in 'our' own mind, the watch doesn't feel 'worth it', 'we' wouldn't make the purchase.


----------



## Miklos86

Barbababa said:


> I have a Seiko Astron Ti. It´s listed +500€ over the Casio. Is it worth it? Where I live the Astron are selling around 1000$ second hand so I will never sell mine. And I like it. But function and feature wise compared to the Casio... The majority of my watches are in the span of 1000-3000€, just because it´s a Casio I would freak out about the price? No, it´s worth the money compared to other watches in my book.


I had a Seiko Astron Ti. I must say I found the fit and finish to be amazing. Feature-wise it depends on MB6 reception. If you live within MB6 range (in Stockholm I guess you do, just barely) then the GPS is merely a gimmick - in this case you have a well-made quartz watch that is as accurate as any other Casio. Yet it isn't as tough, it doesn't have a light, chime and - depending on your Astron-version - it may not have stopwatch, timer, second timezone, etc.

I ultimately sold mine because I got an MR-G that does all the Astron does and then some. Plus it also feels like a step above the Astron quality-wise (it should as it also costs more). Agree that Astrons don't hold their value very well mainly because Seiko releases improved versions every two or three years.


----------



## yokied

HiggsBoson said:


> I disagree. Buying a £1,400 Casio G-Shock doesn't qualify for the 'money no object' label. I have watches that cost over 4x that, 'we' have to be able to justify the cost, to ourselves.
> If, in 'our' own mind, the watch doesn't feel 'worth it', 'we' wouldn't make the purchase.


Spending $x thousand on a watch should show us what quality is. In my mind, expensive pieces that deserve their price tags make me an even tougher judge. That said, I thought I had matured beyond borderline-impulse buying unique and fun pieces like the camo square that don't have much chance of being cornerstone rotation pieces. Just quietly, I am about 30% disgusted with myself for doing it. I have squares and love them, so these should be wearable, at or under 100grams when sized.

But if this isn't going to work, I'll flip it promptly. If I lose a few hundred, it won't be my most horrific error, not even close. Those are summed up in a word: vintage.


----------



## HiggsBoson

yokied said:


> Spending $x thousand on a watch should show us what quality is. In my mind, expensive pieces that deserve their price tags make me an even tougher judge. That said, I thought I had matured beyond borderline-impulse buying unique and fun pieces like the camo square that don't have much chance of being cornerstone rotation pieces. Just quietly, I am about 30% disgusted with myself for doing it. I have squares and love them, so these should be wearable, at or under 100grams when sized.
> 
> But if this isn't going to work, I'll flip it promptly. If I lose a few hundred, it won't be my most horrific error, not even close. Those are summed up in a word: vintage.


What people spend their 'fun money' on is a completely personal choice (and may not make sense to others) that only needs to be 'justified' by themselves.
If others don't see the value/point/necessity for these 'trinkets'.....who cares? :think: 
If I don't feel something is 'worth' an asking price, then *I'll* decide not to make the purchase. 
However, what I do feel is unfair, is when some individuals 'judge' others, on purchases that they, themselves, would not maybe make. 
People work hard for their money and choose how to reward themselves, in a way they see fit. No right or wrong, just personal choice. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Maddog1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 14640881


If people still don't believe it's worth the price tag after seeing it in the flesh...I don't know what else I could tell them after that...

Congrats @Maddog1970 that is a stunner. Now I can't wait for mine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Yepp, Stealth wealth ;P I absolutly love it! Casio totaly nailed it with this one. The G character with matte stealth look just like resin, the crisp display with the Bluetooth 3459 module, saphire... All of you who think it´s too expensive, yes it is! Do not buy it, it´s not for you! This is the G for us OG´s who had the first digtals back in the ´70-´80´s. I am 50 years old now, I don´t put my hands under the hood if it´s not an emergency, I leave it to the garage professionals. I don´t climb montains or do parkour stunts on my way to work, i go to the gym twice a week. And I don´t need 14 diffrent colour cool G-shocks. This is a Square for adults who know what they get, and can afford it. And if you fit this category, you will love it


----------



## FROG

Dang...I just have to say that the digital pixel camo is probably one of the coolest finishes I have ever seen in a long time.

The person at CASIO who designed the camo needs a design award. I can imagine this sort of finish being put on clothing and cars. Crazy stuff....I love it!


----------



## JustAbe

Very nice, best in person!!!


----------



## JustAbe

Very nice, best in person!!!








Casio G shock GMW-B5000TB-1JR Titanium Full Metal with Bluetooth® Limited Edition 2019


----------



## Robot00

Is it just me or does the titanium square look a lot like the plastic one that costs 10 times less, at least in photos? Does it look different in person?


----------



## Maddog1970

Not really, and it looks pretty dang good in photos.

ATTACH=CONFIG]14641845[/ATTACH]



Robot00 said:


> Is it just me or does the titanium square look a lot like the plastic one that costs 10 times less, at least in photos? Does it look different in person?


----------



## Robot00

I mesnt the regular titanium version, not the camo.


----------



## tdinut

Robot00 said:


> I mesnt the regular titanium version, not the camo.


The new titanium version looks way better in person. I love my regular squares but this one is awesome. I'm over the moon.


----------



## gojira54

Robot00 said:


> Is it just me or does the titanium square look a lot like the plastic one that costs 10 times less, at least in photos? Does it look different in person?


Yup it does - looks the same to someone who isn't a g shock geek and to most people it looks like a <£50 cheap digital not worth stabbing you for 
FEELS much better than it looks, and that's what counts


----------



## Robot00

tdinut said:


> The new titanium version looks way better in person. I love my regular squares but this one is awesome. I'm over the moon.


Can you post a photo with regular square and titanium square side by side?


----------



## GFSEA86

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Haha I hate to tell ya this but yea...me...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Asking square collectors if anyone buys 2? Ha! We buy them ALL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

Robot00 said:


> Can you post a photo with regular square and titanium square side by side?


----------



## GFSEA86

Robot00 said:


> Is it just me or does the titanium square look a lot like the plastic one that costs 10 times less, at least in photos? Does it look different in person?


That was Casio's intent. The DLC was applied in a way to be reminiscent of resin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## tdinut

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Haha I hate to tell ya this but yea...me...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Phew! That makes me feel better. We ARE all alike.


----------



## Robot00

GFSEA86 said:


> That was Casio's intent. The DLC was applied in a way to be reminiscent of resin.


Got to say they seem to have succeeded. A bit odd design choice in my opinion. It does look good, but $1500... I think I'll go for the metal one.


----------



## tdinut

Robot00 said:


> Got to say they seem to have succeeded. A bit odd design choice in my opinion. It does look good, but $1500... I think I'll go for the metal one.


I have a stainless metal one but it feels heavy. Almost too heavy. I also have the resin strap metal square and that is lighter but tends to roll on my wrist and not stay in place. I need to snug it up a little too much to keep it in place.

The titanium square is perfect. Sits properly, feels as light as the all resin and disappears on my wrist.


----------



## tdinut

Dupe, Sorry


----------



## James142

Robot00 said:


> Got to say they seem to have succeeded. A bit odd design choice in my opinion.


I think it's brilliant.

Stealth over flash.


----------



## JGShock

Just sent the rest of my payment from reservation to Topper for the camo one, should be shipping out soon! Ill post some good photos of it once its arrived.


----------



## tdinut

Congratulations! Thank goodness it’s a negative display or else I’d be in trouble. It’s another beautiful G-Shock.


----------



## tdinut

.


----------



## De smid

nope, looks nothing like it 

well, my opinion was made after 10 minutes of wearing it i guess. this one will never leave my rotation. i love the small links, wears very comfortable.love the look of the matte black and gold comi.

i still think its a shame they polished the top part of the bezel, i would have liked it to look like resin all the way. but i guess this makes it stand out a little more.

and the price, most discussed topic on this thread, i think that this watch is not worth €1600. i believe it should cost €1000. considering materials and limited demand/high production setup costs that would be a fair price. 
not that i care too much, i would have paid 2000 for this piece just because how it makes me feel. and casio knows.....they know.


----------



## tdinut

Not sure if this was posted yet ...

https://www.g-central.com/why-you-should-and-shouldnt-buy-a-titanium-gmw-b5000t/


----------



## JGShock

tdinut said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet ...
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/why-you-should-and-shouldnt-buy-a-titanium-gmw-b5000t/


Good article, and finally a good photo of the camo. No offense to anyone who posted their photos earlier of the camo but some were way too blurry to appreciate! 
I think that article hits a lot of the points, it is an expensive watch and if you love the squares its the best square you can buy and probably will be for some time. The pros and cons list are spot on too. I think many people that buy Gshock watches in general are not looking for the "bling" factor to show off and have everyone know how much they spent on a watch. If you wanted people to drool over your money you'd go buy an Omega. I feel like gshock is for the people who can afford badass watches that they personally love and dont care what other people think.

Will anyone in my corporate office know how much this cost? Absolutely not. Will someone think its tacky? Absolutely. But we rock it because its our personality. Love it or hate it.


----------



## Premise

JGShock said:


> Good article, and finally a good photo of the camo. No offense to anyone who posted their photos earlier of the camo but some were way too blurry to appreciate!
> I think that article hits a lot of the points, it is an expensive watch and if you love the squares its the best square you can buy and probably will be for some time. The pros and cons list are spot on too. I think many people that buy Gshock watches in general are not looking for the "bling" factor to show off and have everyone know how much they spent on a watch. If you wanted people to drool over your money you'd go buy an Omega. I feel like gshock is for the people who can afford badass watches that they personally love and dont care what other people think.
> 
> Will anyone in my corporate office know how much this cost? Absolutely not. Will someone think its tacky? Absolutely. But we rock it because its our personality. Love it or hate it.


I think that may be why the metals are a bit polarizing as well. The stainless and gold are heavy on the bling factor.


----------



## JGShock

Premise said:


> I think that may be why the metals are a bit polarizing as well. The stainless and gold are heavy on the bling factor.


The gold is for sure, the stainless isnt terrible in my opinion. I mentioned earlier in the thread I purchased the black all metal one but was not satisfied with the quality and weight. It was a bit heavy (not unbearable though) but that IP coating was coming off WAY too easy for a $600 watch. I returned it and ordered the camo titanium instead. This DLC coating better be tough as a mofo. I want a nice watch that I can beat the mess out of and not have it look horrible.


----------



## acadian

JGShock said:


> Good article, and finally a good photo of the camo.


Thanks - I just checked that article and they used a picture off my instagram feed.

unfortunately not mine.


----------



## Premise

JGShock said:


> The gold is for sure, the stainless isnt terrible in my opinion. I mentioned earlier in the thread I purchased the black all metal one but was not satisfied with the quality and weight. It was a bit heavy (not unbearable though) but that IP coating was coming off WAY too easy for a $600 watch. I returned it and ordered the camo titanium instead. This DLC coating better be tough as a mofo. I want a nice watch that I can beat the mess out of and not have it look horrible.


Too bad about the black coating. The gold has been super tough for me.


----------



## JGShock

Premise said:


> Too bad about the black coating. The gold has been super tough for me.


Yeah, a few people said theirs have been really tough, im wondering if I just got an outlier with poor coating quality. I'm glad to hear your gold one is holding up nicely! How often do you wear it and what type of environment?


----------



## Premise

I wore it almost daily on first arrival. I work for a major railroad and it gets bashed on rail cars occasionally. I do usually wear the stainless most of the time for work now and the gold does get worn pretty much any time outside of that, but I do wonder if the SS is coated too because it does seem to resist scratches pretty well.


----------



## Seikogi

acadian said:


> Thanks - I just checked that article and they used a picture off my instagram feed.
> 
> unfortunately not mine.


I noticed that, thought you might be one of the authors there for a moment.

You sure are the king of square G photography on instagram! 

Re: Squaretit

I hope for a titanium case, resin parts release with updated buttons, that could dethrone my GW5K.

Further, Casio surely noticed the hype around these watches, I hope for a thin squary all digital MR-G in this price range... Please Casio make it happen


----------



## acadian

Seikogi said:


> I noticed that, thought you might be one of the authors there for a moment.
> 
> You sure are the king of square G photography on instagram!
> 
> Re: Squaretit
> 
> I hope for a titanium case, resin parts release with updated buttons, that could dethrone my GW5K.
> 
> Further, Casio surely noticed the hype around these watches, I hope for a thin squary all digital MR-G in this price range... Please Casio make it happen


Awwhhh thanks! I just love making photos as much as I like my G-Shocks. There are soooo many other cool accounts on IG with magnificent pictures. Glad we connected on there recently.

I actually have NO IDEA who runs the show there. I tired to get in touch with them several times because I know some AD's that would love to partner with them but never got any replies from them.

I also hope Casio makes a full Resin version of the GWM - but I'm not holding my breath.

In the meantimes I'll enjoy the incoming Ti photos from afar.


----------



## mtb2104

Need more photos

I have to buy it simply because it was my dream G. 

Ever since I learned about its existence, I have not been pulling significant triggers because it is the G I have always wanted. Glad to finally own one.


----------



## Maddog1970

My camo again.....no blur this time!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Both versions will arrive in my hands tomorrow lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Congrats...I may also have just snagged a TB-1.........blacked out for a moment, came to with a confirmation email with my order details!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Both versions will arrive in my hands tomorrow lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

After a full day of wearing mine, totally comfortable and barely even noticed it on my wrist. Awesome!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> My camo again.....no blur this time!
> 
> View attachment 14642943


DAMN YOU, Maddog1970!! :-d

Sitting here, innocently browsing, w/a Mike's hard lemonade in-hand, and next thing you know... bing...bang....BOOM!!! GMW-B5000TCM-1 pre-order placed!! :rodekaart:-d:-d

I held off a long while this time - for me. Initially not crazy about the camo. Obviously that changed, mainly due to real world pics.

Going thru a pretty stressful time right now, with a residential move coming up very soon....PLUS my birthday at the end of this month, so, sometimes you gotta say 'blank' it, and just do it. ;-):-!

I'll have to sell off a few to cover this one, but that's okay. Since I've dreamed of a titanium square for a long time now, I figured now was the time to jump on the bandwagon. b-):-! And that camo is just unique enough to make me want it. :-d:-d:-d

p.s. Great watch Maddog, congrats!!!


----------



## JGShock

Maddog1970 said:


> My camo again.....no blur this time!
> 
> View attachment 14642943


Nice! Much better photo this time! I'm drooling. Can't wait for mine. I think topper said it ships tomorrow or it shipped today. Hopefully will have it Friday or Saturday. Great looking watch! Congratulations. How does it feel and do you think it'll hold up well?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*

I knew it Well done @Time4Playnow and now all eyes on @kubr1ck  Great 'enabler shot' @Maddog1970  and thanks to @mtb2104 and others. Great photos all around.


----------



## Degr8n8

I can't decided between the all black and the camo, they both look so good. Can someone help sway me?


----------



## pablobell

Degr8n8 said:


> I can't decided between the all black and the camo, they both look so good. Can someone help sway me?


Black is timeless, camo will look dated one day.


----------



## Orange_GT3

pablobell said:


> Black is timeless, camo will look dated one day.


I agree. Whilst I respect the way the camoflage version has been produced, I think it looks a little tacky. I would go all black.


----------



## mtb2104

Degr8n8 said:


> I can't decided between the all black and the camo, they both look so good. Can someone help sway me?


buy BOTH


----------



## Maddog1970

I have the trio of stainless and the TI is almost invisible on the wrist, at I think, almost 50% less in "mass"......as to the "finish", the texture is super cool, and I think it should be super durable!

Ask me in 10years, as this ain't going anywhere!



JGShock said:


> Nice! Much better photo this time! I'm drooling. Can't wait for mine. I think topper said it ships tomorrow or it shipped today. Hopefully will have it Friday or Saturday. Great looking watch! Congratulations. How does it feel and do you think it'll hold up well?


----------



## Maddog1970

Sorry T4P, but enabling is what we do here on WUS!

Much like you, I did a meh when I first saw these, but they got under my skin, initially the camo the most......then the camo showed and it's a seriously nice piece, and I just knew I'd regret passing on the TB1, so ordered one also!



Time4Playnow said:


> DAMN YOU, Maddog1970!! :-d
> 
> Sitting here, innocently browsing, w/a Mike's hard lemonade in-hand, and next thing you know... bing...bang....BOOM!!! GMW-B5000TCM-1 pre-order placed!! :rodekaart:-d:-d
> 
> I held off a long while this time - for me. Initially not crazy about the camo. Obviously that changed, mainly due to real world pics.
> 
> Going thru a pretty stressful time right now, with a residential move coming up very soon....PLUS my birthday at the end of this month, so, sometimes you gotta say 'blank' it, and just do it. ;-):-!
> 
> I'll have to sell off a few to cover this one, but that's okay. Since I've dreamed of a titanium square for a long time now, I figured now was the time to jump on the bandwagon. b-):-! And that camo is just unique enough to make me want it. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> p.s. Great watch Maddog, congrats!!!


----------



## eaglepowers

IMO, the camo digi patern is retro looking which goes well with the retro square. I think this combo will age well design wise. If I got 1 I think I'd go w/ the camo? Tough decision but I'd base it on which I like better vs. thinking about which will be a better investment.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Sorry T4P, but enabling is what we do here on WUS!
> 
> Much like you, I did a meh when I first saw these, but they got under my skin, initially the camo the most......then the camo showed and it's a seriously nice piece, and I just knew I'd regret passing on the TB1, so ordered one also!


You're preaching to the choir, my man. :-d:-d

The camo really 1st caught my eye a couple weeks ago when I saw a youtube video on it. In that video anyway, the finish looked to be more subtle than I expected (w/the camo print), but looked really really nice. Your photo makes it look outstanding as well. That was the proverbial push that sent me....over the cliff. ;-):-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



Time4Playnow said:


> You're preaching to the choir, my man. :-d:-d
> 
> The camo really 1st caught my eye a couple weeks ago when I saw a youtube video on it. In that video anyway, the finish looked to be more subtle than I expected (w/the camo print), but looked really really nice. Your photo makes it look outstanding as well. That was the proverbial push that sent me....over the cliff. ;-):-d


T4P ! So sorry that I have missed your second part of your previous post. My bad - was just focusing on the great first part naturally. Fingers crossed and all the best. Will be good and less stressful soon I'm very sure - and yes miraculously this little tiny things ( called G Shocks ) can be so so uplifting.... HKG  isn't really easy either ( right now ) but office journey's like today morning are priceless and reminding me that after all 'Life is good' and there's is a new GWG-1000 later coming isn't it? 
















Take good care


----------



## GaryK30

From G -Central.
*
Where To Buy the GMWB5000TB-1 and GMWB5000TCM-1 (USA)*

https://www.g-central.com/where-to-buy-the-gmwb5000tb-1-and-gmwb5000tcm-1-usa/


----------



## harald-hans

Available at https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/g-shock-special-limited/


----------



## CC

Love the look of the Camo but if was into squares I'd be all over that Matt black.

Congrats to all the new owners. Extra congrats to those who are getting the awesome wall clock thrown in also. Now that is one square I really want :-(


----------



## oiljam

*GWM-B5000Titanium*

It may have been said already but...both models now available in the UK at g-shock.co.uk

https://g-shock.co.uk/new

Currently with 15% off


----------



## HiggsBoson

oiljam said:


> It may have been said already but...both models now available in the UK at g-shock.co.uk
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/new
> 
> Currently with 15% off


The 15% doesn't work with the new Titanium GMW-B5000's! I had the 15% discount code and it wouldn't accept it on these new models.
Much to my annoyance! :-| :roll: <|


----------



## Miklos86

It's amazing to finally see so many of the coveted Ti models among the members. Well done! Remember to head over to the counting thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-b5000tb-tcm-titanium-square-counting-thread-5071429-3.html

I'm waiting patiently for mine, ordered more than a month ago.


----------



## Facelessman

Just checked retail price in my country which is equivalent to price in us plus approximately 30% taxes. Really nice watch really hard pill to swallow. It will be available in Flagship store around mid Dec with quite limited in numbers. I still have about two weeks to make my decision


----------



## dgaddis

The camo version will hide scratches better than the matte black.


----------



## CC

dgaddis said:


> The camo version will hide scratches better than the matte black.


Both squares are DLC coated so scratches shouldn't be an issue unless you are REALLY hard on your watches.

Still gutted the MTG is only IP, now that's an issue...


----------



## harald-hans

dgaddis said:


> The camo version will hide scratches better than the matte black.


In my view, scratches are part of a G-Shock ...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> T4P ! So sorry that I have missed your second part of your previous post. My bad - was just focusing on the great first part naturally. Fingers crossed and all the best. Will be good and less stressful soon I'm very sure - and yes miraculously this little tiny things ( called G Shocks ) can be so so uplifting.... HKG  isn't really easy either ( right now ) but office journey's like today morning are priceless and reminding me that after all 'Life is good' and there's is a new GWG-1000 later coming isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take good care


Thanks very much, DSD, much appreciated. :-!

That's some beautiful scenery in your photos! :-!


----------



## FreakyCas

oiljam said:


> It may have been said already but...both models now available in the UK at g-shock.co.uk
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/new
> 
> Currently with 15% off


15% not valid with the Titanium models!


----------



## FreakyCas

oiljam said:


> It may have been said already but...both models now available in the UK at g-shock.co.uk
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/new
> 
> Currently with 15% off


15% not valid with the Titanium models!


----------



## James142

Miklos86 said:


> I'm waiting patiently for mine, ordered more than a month ago.


Me, too!

I'm assuming that having my patience tested is a good thing.


----------



## oiljam

FreakyCas said:


> 15% not valid with the Titanium models!


Ok. I didn't try it but I did think it was too good to be true. Would've been some discount


----------



## FreakyCas

oiljam said:


> Ok. I didn't try it but I did think it was too good to be true. Would've been some discount


I tried and had it worked might of been tempted?


----------



## JGShock

I was just looking on the gshock website and it specifically states the DLC Coating and Sapphire glass on the GMWB5000TB-1 but not the GMWB5000TCM-1.....

Does the TCM-1 not share those features?

EDIT: Spoke with a Gshock representative and they BOTH include the Sapphire glass and DLC coating. That is what I thought the whole time but it was odd they only listed it on the TB model and not the TCM. They said they will contact the website management and see if they can update the specs on the TCM model to reflect those features.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## JGShock

mtb2104 said:


>


Congratulations! Looks amazing. Great photo


----------



## Orange_GT3

For anyone interested in a blog review: Casio Releases The Premium Evolution Of The G-Shock 5000 Series With The GMW-5000TB.


----------



## dgaddis

Orange_GT3 said:


> For anyone interested in a blog review: Casio Releases The Premium Evolution Of The G-Shock 5000 Series With The GMW-5000TB.


That's not a review, it's essentially a press release.


----------



## Miklos86

My order placed at Relojesdemoda was cancelled as apparently they cannot get the watch... So after a brief mourning period I took a look around the interwebs with a focus on EU sources and they are sold out at many webshops. Ocarat's black friday coupon is of course not valid for this watch. 

However, in Spain - more precisely, Cataluňa - both Laguarda Joiers and Roish Joieria offer the Ti models at a black friday discount: €1,495 for the camo and €1,431 for the regular model instead of €1,650 and €1,590 respectively. This is a heads up to EU-based members considering the purchase.

I have placed an order at Laguarda Joiers for the camo. Joaquim, the propietor assured me that they will have the watch in a couple of days. They appear to be a family run watch business operating since 1916!


----------



## eaglepowers

Head up for US buyers, Bloomingdales has the Camo for full retail but they currently have $25off every $150 spent. Also, they use to have a discount for 1st time signing up which should stack so look for that as well.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...hock&spp=1&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch

and, if you have Rakuten you can get another 10% back. If you don't please use my referral link to sign up for free: https://www.rakuten.com/r/THEALL66?eeid=28187
Sign up first to Rakuten them go to Bloomingdales to activate the current 10% off deal. I don't think it'll work the other way around.

I just ordered mine!


----------



## eaglepowers

I feel for you. I also just got the email from Rolojesdemoda canceling my order. Lost $38 because of exchange rate and the smoking deal they had it for.


----------



## gregnoid

Got mine today from Ocarat. Just the perfect G-shock I was looking for during all these years!!


----------



## FireMonk3y

Also just purchased the TMC-1 through Bloomingdales. I was on the fence but with $250 in savings plus 10% off for signing up for their emails, just could pass it up. Ended up being $1215 with free shipping. Should be here next week. Pretty excited, this will be my first G-Shock. Now showing out of stock.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Can say it's worth the price?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers

FireMonk3y said:


> Also just purchased the TMC-1 through Bloomingdales. I was on the fence but with $250 in savings plus 10% off for signing up for their emails, just could pass it up. Ended up being $1215 with free shipping. Should be here next week. Pretty excited, this will be my first G-Shock. Now showing out of stock.


Nice! Did you use Rakuten too for an additional 10% cash back?
An hour ago I could put 6 in my cart. Good job WUS and those who also got in on the deal. If you didn't save and check my link above as they might eventually get more in stock?
Bloomingdales has a generous 1 year return policy.


----------



## Degr8n8

eaglepowers said:


> Head up for US buyers, Bloomingdales has the Camo for full retail but they currently have $25off every $150 spent. Also, they use to have a discount for 1st time signing up which should stack so look for that as well.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...hock&spp=1&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> and, if you have Rakuten you can get another 10% back. If you don't please use my referral link to sign up for free: https://www.rakuten.com/r/THEALL66?eeid=28187
> Sign up first to Rakuten them go to Bloomingdales to activate the current 10% off deal. I don't think it'll work the other way around.
> 
> I just ordered mine!


They took the item off their site. It doesn't come up using the search function on their site or through a google search. When using the link you provided it says "item currently unavailable". That was one smoking deal, almost seems too good to be true. I hope they don't cancel. Please let us know once you get it!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mtb2104 said:


>


This might be the best close up I've seen thus far. Looks beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Time4Playnow

My Ti Camo just shipped today. :-!|>|>|>

Let me add that Dan from Timeless Luxury Watches is an outstanding guy, and they have earned my loyalty for any future Gs I might purchase. I'd give them a 10-star rating (on a 5-star scale) if I could. They will be my go-to source for future purchases. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## mexicatl

I ordered a camo from Bloomingdale's yesterday and reserved a "normal" TI from Topper's last month. The camo shipped today, should get it on Monday. I should have waited for the deal today, but it was still slightly under retail, so I'm not stressed. Paying full retail for the straight TI. Will decide which one I will keep once I see them both. So excited!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> My Ti Camo just shipped today. :-!|>|>|>
> 
> Let me add that Dan from Timeless Luxury Watches is an outstanding guy, and they have earned my loyalty for any future Gs I might purchase. I'd give them a 10-star rating (on a 5-star scale) if I could. They will be my go-to source for future purchases. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 14648343


Great news T4P  and yes great shot @mtb2104


----------



## mexicatl

Degr8n8 said:


> They took the item off their site. It doesn't come up using the search function on their site or through a google search. When using the link you provided it says "item currently unavailable". That was one smoking deal, almost seems too good to be true. I hope they don't cancel. Please let us know once you get it!


I called today to confirm the order I made yesterday and inquired about their stock: They had a total of EIGHT, four at their stores, four to sell on the website.


----------



## FireMonk3y

eaglepowers said:


> Nice! Did you use Rakuten too for an additional 10% cash back?
> An hour ago I could put 6 in my cart. Good job WUS and those who also got in on the deal. If you didn't save and check my link above as they might eventually get more in stock?
> Bloomingdales has a generous 1 year return policy.


I didn't use Rakuten. I think it would have only let use one coupon code at a time and had the 10% email coupon already. Still a smoking deal, and if I decide I don't like it could probably sell for a small profit. I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## clarencek

Both of mine came in. I actually think I prefer the camo and will wear it for a while. The finish on it is so unique and cool.


----------



## mtb2104

clarencek said:


> Both of mine came in. I actually think I prefer the camo and will wear it for a while. The finish on it is so unique and cool.


I am with you on this one.
TB is pure stock form
TCM is the tricked out factory race kit
Lucky to have both ends covered.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Dang - seems like so many of you guys are getting BOTH versions!  Deep pockets, I guess! ;-):-d

I had to choose one. And while I like the positive display version, the camo was just too unique for me to ignore. There is no mistaking it as a special piece. 

Can't wait to get mine! Scheduled to arrive on Tuesday!! :-!


----------



## James142

I got the camo MTG so I figured I'd get the TB and still have the camo angle covered.


----------



## kubr1ck

So my AD calls me on Wednesday while I'm at work and leaves this message: _"Two TB-1s just arrived. I'm setting one aside for you. Swing by."_ Well, work precluded me from doing so until this morning, but all of your lovely photos tided me over quite nicely, so thank you for that. Now here are some of mine.

































Very pleased to have a contemporary interpretation of one of the first G-SHOCKs: the coveted *DW-5000C-1B* from 1983. My pals on here know that I am not an enemy of some red & gold on my dials, but this time I decided to start out subtle, because we all know those poppin' full titanium squares are coming baby! :-d If Casio produces one in the same colorway as my Akagane copper MRG-G1000DC-1A, I will be a kid in a candy store. :-!


----------



## mtb2104

Congrats kubr1ck!


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> So my AD calls me on Wednesday while I'm at work and leaves this message: _"Two TB-1s just arrived. I'm setting one aside for you. Swing by."_ Well, work precluded me from doing so until this morning, but all of your lovely photos tided me over quite nicely, so thank you for that. Now here are some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 14648747
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648749
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648753
> 
> 
> Very pleased to have a contemporary interpretation of one of the first G-SHOCKs: the coveted *DW-5000C-1B* from 1983. My pals on here know that I am not an enemy of some red & gold on my dials, but this time I decided to start out subtle, because we all know those poppin' full titanium squares are coming baby! :-d If Casio produces one in the same colorway as my Akagane copper MRG-G1000DC-1A, I will be a kid in a candy store. :-!


Congratulations! I knew you couldn't resist getting one! Great presentation as always.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers

FireMonk3y said:


> I didn't use Rakuten. I think it would have only let use one coupon code at a time and had the 10% email coupon already. Still a smoking deal, and if I decide I don't like it could probably sell for a small profit. I appreciate the heads up.


Rakuten is a seperate website that offers cashback so it never interferes w/ coupon codes etc.. It's only concerned w/ the dollar amount you spend on said site and the % cashback they are offering. 
You're welcome, I'm glad another WUS member was able to get in on the deal.


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> Congratulations! I knew you couldn't resist getting one! Great presentation as always.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Miklos. My main point was that this watch is overpriced and Casio is taking advantage of the fact that they know die hard square fans have been aching for a full titanium version for years. Not maliciously on their part -- it's the free market and they're simply driving the hype machine. As nice as this watch is, you hold it in your hand and think, "Is this really worth 3X the cost of my black IP steel version?" That's laughable because it just isn't. I know you don't get that feeling when you hold your DLC MR-G. You touch and look at that thing and you know where every penny of that $3,000 went. I feel the same when I hold my DC-1A.

But a square is iconic to the G-SHOCK brand in a way that an MR-G just never will be, so when members are suddenly coming out of the woodwork to drop 1.5-3K on one or both of these Ti squares like it's nothing, that's what they're buying into. And I'm part of that and I recognize and accept it, but I can understand why many wouldn't.

Anyways, I'm sorry about your troubles taking delivery of your camo version. I hope you read my warnings about some of these discount Spanish sellers. They're fine when it comes to low- to mid-range Gs, but higher end specialty items they often make promises they can't keep. I've been burned a couple of times and won't go that route again. I hope things work out well with your alternative plan.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Mine arrived Wednesday, just sized the bracelet. Seriously like the matte black, very cool.


----------



## jovani

Where to buy?


----------



## 02civicsi

gregnoid said:


> Got mine today from Ocarat. Just the perfect G-shock I was looking for during all these years!!


Did they still have the camo model in stock?


----------



## CC

02civicsi said:


> Did they still have the camo model in stock?


Yes and 'BW19' takes 22% off.

Well not in stock but delivered for Xmas.


----------



## Time4Playnow

HiggsBoson said:


> Mine arrived Wednesday, just sized the bracelet. Seriously like the matte black, very cool.


Congrats to you Higgs, that's a beauty! Glad you were able to acquire one of these after your experience with the TFC version. :-!



kubr1ck said:


> So my AD calls me on Wednesday while I'm at work and leaves this message: _"Two TB-1s just arrived. I'm setting one aside for you. Swing by."_ Well, work precluded me from doing so until this morning, but all of your lovely photos tided me over quite nicely, so thank you for that. Now here are some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 14648753
> 
> 
> Very pleased to have a contemporary interpretation of one of the first G-SHOCKs: the coveted *DW-5000C-1B* from 1983. My pals on here know that I am not an enemy of some red & gold on my dials, but this time I decided to start out subtle, because we all know those poppin' full titanium squares are coming baby! :-d If Casio produces one in the same colorway as my Akagane copper MRG-G1000DC-1A, I will be a kid in a candy store. :-!


Congrats Kubr1ck, that's a beauty!! :-! I figured you'd be in for one of them eventually. BTW, your AD seems to know you pretty well. ;-):-d


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, Miklos. My main point was that this watch is overpriced and Casio is taking advantage of the fact that they know die hard square fans have been aching for a full titanium version for years. Not maliciously on their part -- it's the free market and they're simply driving the hype machine. As nice as this watch is, you hold it in your hand and think, "Is this really worth 3X the cost of my black IP steel version?" That's laughable because it just isn't. I know you don't get that feeling when you hold your DLC MR-G. You touch and look at that thing and you know where every penny of that $3,000 went. I feel the same when I hold my DC-1A.
> 
> But a square is iconic to the G-SHOCK brand in a way that an MR-G just never will be, so when members are suddenly coming out of the woodwork to drop 1.5-3K on one or both of these Ti squares like it's nothing, that's what they're buying into. And I'm part of that and I recognize and accept it, but I can understand why many wouldn't.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry about your troubles taking delivery of your camo version. I hope you read my warnings about some of these discount Spanish sellers. They're fine when it comes to low- to mid-range Gs, but higher end specialty items they often make promises they can't keep. I've been burned a couple of times and won't go that route again. I hope things work out well with your alternative plan.


That was an excellent essay, Kubr1ck. I'm reserving judgment on the square until I have it in my hands but the thought has passed my mind - it's price is not that far off MR-G territory, can we expect similar feel? Not really, but given the reactions of veteran members the Ti squares are indeed amazing. I didn't perceive even a hint of buyers remorse in anybody's presentation.

The G Shock brand has clearly grown a lot in recent years. Newer models - including the steel squares and MTG B1000 - are GADA watches of exceptional quality and a combination of special features, like unquestionable toughness, Bluetooth and built-in light that you just don't find elsewhere. They have grown a segment of Gs that is not of niche products (that are most of the resin models) but of mainstream quality watches. Now it seems they can command the price to match.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

CC said:


> Yes and 'BW19' takes 22% off.
> 
> Well not in stock but delivered for Xmas.


When I tried to use the coupon they wrote that it was not applicable for that model. Nonetheless the system allowed me to proceed until payment but could go no further. For what it's worth I only tried with the camo.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, Miklos. *My main point was that this watch is overpriced* and Casio is taking advantage of the fact that they know die hard square fans have been aching for a full titanium version for years. Not maliciously on their part -- it's the free market and they're simply driving the hype machine. As nice as this watch is, you hold it in your hand and think, "Is this really worth 3X the cost of my black IP steel version?" That's laughable because it just isn't. I know you don't get that feeling when you hold your DLC MR-G. You touch and look at that thing and you know where every penny of that $3,000 went. I feel the same when I hold my DC-1A.
> 
> But a square is iconic to the G-SHOCK brand in a way that an MR-G just never will be, so when members are suddenly coming out of the woodwork to drop 1.5-3K on one or both of these Ti squares like it's nothing, that's what they're buying into. And I'm part of that and I recognize and accept it, but I can understand why many wouldn't.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry about your troubles taking delivery of your camo version. I hope you read my warnings about some of these discount Spanish sellers. They're fine when it comes to low- to mid-range Gs, but higher end specialty items they often make promises they can't keep. I've been burned a couple of times and won't go that route again. I hope things work out well with your alternative plan.


Whilst I really like my new GMW-B5000TB, I have to agree with you, I think it's definitely overpriced. Here in the UK, they are £1,400. I'd say, a realistic price would have been around £800. :think:


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> So my AD calls me on Wednesday while I'm at work and leaves this message: _"Two TB-1s just arrived. I'm setting one aside for you. Swing by."_ Well, work precluded me from doing so until this morning, but all of your lovely photos tided me over quite nicely, so thank you for that. Now here are some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 14648747
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648749
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648753
> 
> 
> Very pleased to have a contemporary interpretation of one of the first G-SHOCKs: the coveted *DW-5000C-1B* from 1983. My pals on here know that I am not an enemy of some red & gold on my dials, but this time I decided to start out subtle, because we all know those poppin' full titanium squares are coming baby! :-d If Casio produces one in the same colorway as my Akagane copper MRG-G1000DC-1A, I will be a kid in a candy store. :-!


Awesome pictures, Kubr1ck. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Kubr1ck, that's a beauty!! :-! I figured you'd be in for one of them eventually. BTW, your AD seems to know you pretty well. ;-):-d


Thanks man. Yeah, my AD is like my crack dealer, which is both funny and sad. :roll:

Looking forward to seeing photos of your sweet camo Ti, my friend. (By the way, lemme know when you wanna sell that TFC. :-d)



HiggsBoson said:


> Awesome pictures, Kubr1ck. :-!


Same to you, Higgs! Glad you were able to snag one. :-!


----------



## eaglepowers

Congrats to everyone who got one so far. How noticeable is the sapphire and anti reflective coating in person? So far it doesn’t seem to stand out in photos.

As far as price/value goes I really think a lot of us would have swallowed it better if they put a # out of # on the back of them. Assuming that total # wasn’t high it would better justify its high price point as an exclusive, stupid expensive square compared to the regular metal.

I’ve always considered brands like G-shock and Seiko 25%+ off retail unless it was a limited edition and I had to have it. For me this watch needed to be discounted but if it was #.... I would have considered full retail. Ball is definitely in Casio’s court but admittedly they deserve it w/ this icon standing the test of time.


----------



## Maddog1970

I’m a recent Casio convert, and have, as many of you know, accumulated a few squares over the last months!

it was the metal squares that got me going, followed by a 5k, a Kobe, 5610, etc......

The Porter hovered around my periphery, but man those prices!

so when the TI rumbles started they got my attention, the camo at first and then both, and am not disappointed!

The camo is very well put together, beautifully finished, holding its own with my higher end stuff (for me anyway) - Omega, Zenith, Tudor, Bremont - with the added bonus that it won’t need servicing in 6-8yrs!

......and that’s why I ordered a TB1 to go with the camo......

i for sure need to clean house, but it’s not going to be casios that hit the road!


----------



## Maddog1970

Pic just cos.....


----------



## JustAbe

* 
NO COMMENT

*


----------



## willydribble

Miklos86 said:


> When I tried to use the coupon they wrote that it was not applicable for that model. Nonetheless the system allowed me to proceed until payment but could go no further. For what it's worth I only tried with the camo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


the code is working it doesn't say its not applicable it just states that if you use the code BW19 you will not get the knives, or if you want the knives you cannot use the code. the discount will come off and be shown at the bottom .it worked for me whether they get enough stock to complete the orders is another story.


----------



## CC

Yeah, worked for me through to payment although I showed rare self restraint and didn't complete the MTG Camo purchase.


----------



## babyivan

https://www.gshock.com/watches/sear...BBVkyinJa076JybdfENrzYkfTOmIUg&_hsmi=79794991

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> So my AD calls me on Wednesday while I'm at work and leaves this message: _"Two TB-1s just arrived. I'm setting one aside for you. Swing by."_ Well, work precluded me from doing so until this morning, but all of your lovely photos tided me over quite nicely, so thank you for that. Now here are some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 14648747
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648749
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648753
> 
> 
> Very pleased to have a contemporary interpretation of one of the first G-SHOCKs: the coveted *DW-5000C-1B* from 1983. My pals on here know that I am not an enemy of some red & gold on my dials, but this time I decided to start out subtle, because we all know those poppin' full titanium squares are coming baby! :-d If Casio produces one in the same colorway as my Akagane copper MRG-G1000DC-1A, I will be a kid in a candy store. :-!


Wow, she's a 'beaut'! Congrats 

 > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

See? @@kubr1ck, I knew you couldn't hold out long lol. Congrats lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

So, which one of you blokes who got both are going to be first at swapping the pos/neg modules?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats to you Higgs, that's a beauty! Glad you were able to acquire one of these after your experience with the TFC version. :-!
> 
> Cheers, fella. I was really surprised I managed to get one! Especially, as you said, I was let down on the TFC version, made getting this all the more enjoyable!


----------



## Z_Samurai

Any one here got their Toppers invoice? I notice that they are showing now to purchase full price instead of pre order deposit.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Z_Samurai said:


> Any one here got their Toppers invoice? I notice that they are showing now to purchase full price instead of pre order deposit.


You should have received one by now...check your spam inbox or contact them to see.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Camo......enabling is what we do.....


----------



## Z_Samurai

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Z_Samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one here got their Toppers invoice? I notice that they are showing now to purchase full price instead of pre order deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have received one by now...check your spam inbox or contact them to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Cowboy Bebop. I will check with them tomorrow since they are close today. Wondering if I am on the 2nd wave of pre order. Sent then an email.


----------



## kubr1ck

Wrist shot from work.


----------



## JGShock

Z_Samurai said:


> Any one here got their Toppers invoice? I notice that they are showing now to purchase full price instead of pre order deposit.


Yes I pre ordered and then received invoice early last week. My order from Topper shows up tomorrow (Monday) and I'm located in Dallas Texas. Ordered the camo. They billed the final amount through PayPal


----------



## JGShock

Maddog1970 said:


> Camo......enabling is what we do.....
> 
> View attachment 14652707


Great pic. Jelly of everyone already having theirs. Mine shows up tomorrow and I'm dying!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My camo should be here tomorrow...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 02civicsi

CC said:


> 02civicsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they still have the camo model in stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 'BW19' takes 22% off.
> 
> Well not in stock but delivered for Xmas.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the code & I'm in no hurry, just want to secure one.


----------



## JGShock

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My camo should be here tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


same boat.......just staring at the clock lol. Hopefully im crazy busy at work tomorrow so that time goes quick so I can get home and get it.


----------



## JGShock

kubr1ck said:


> Wrist shot from work.
> 
> View attachment 14653017


What phone do you have? Really clear photo. Most phones these days are pretty good but just curious. Pixel 4XL here.


----------



## clarencek

Fullers1845 said:


> So, which one of you blokes who got both are going to be first at swapping the pos/neg modules?


I ordered a second camo and might try this. 
I need to stop my square addiction but of all the squares I have I love the camo.


----------



## kubr1ck

JGShock said:


> What phone do you have? Really clear photo. Most phones these days are pretty good but just curious. Pixel 4XL here.


Same lineage as you, my friend. Pixel 3XL. :-!


----------



## Degr8n8

clarencek said:


> I ordered a second camo and might try this.
> I need to stop my square addiction but of all the squares I have I love the camo.


Wouldn't it be cheaper to just get a GMWB5000-1 for $400 and just swap the modules? Seems lower risk.


----------



## mtb2104

clarencek said:


> I ordered a second camo and might try this.
> I need to stop my square addiction but of all the squares I have I love the camo.


Very nice box there!
Do you think the sapphire actually makes the digits less well defined?
I was comparing my metals squares and noticed the difference.


----------



## eaglepowers

Decent video showing off the Titanium squares. Warning, it's in Chinese and not in English.


----------



## yokied

Australians: apparently Sydney CBD Myer is receiving some camo Ti this week, with one other unit being ordered by a jeweller in the burbs. The distributor was a bit cagey on numbers but apparently less than 10 and that Myer is the only store (at least in NSW) that ordered it apparently. They have 20% off gshocks until 6/12 but have excluded all gshocks over $1k (?!) RRP 2699AUD. Maybe they'll be reduced some way down the line. It's not going to sway my decision-making.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## AstroAtlantique

here's mine!


----------



## JustAbe

AstroAtlantique said:


> here's mine!
> View attachment 14654465


Congratulations @AstroAtlantique!!!! Lovely Camo :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>


----------



## Zangaru

yokied said:


> Australians: apparently Sydney CBD Myer is receiving some camo Ti this week, with one other unit being ordered by a jeweller in the burbs. The distributor was a bit cagey on numbers but apparently less than 10 and that Myer is the only store (at least in NSW) that ordered it apparently. They have 20% off gshocks until 6/12 but have excluded all gshocks over $1k (?!) RRP 2699AUD. Maybe they'll be reduced some way down the line. It's not going to sway my decision-making.


In Melbourne the G Factory (in Myer) had no clue of any camo when I asked them 2 weeks ago... I got mine from Osaka from a great eBay dealer.

Australia is the worst for watch enthusiasts. They have nothing of anything you actually want. And if they do, it gets sold in a split second.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Zangaru said:


> Australia is the worst for watch enthusiasts. They have nothing of anything you actually want. And if they do, it gets sold in a split second.


Not to mention, way overpriced.


----------



## CC

I don't even like squares and still want one. LOL!

Beautiful looking watch.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

JustAbe said:


> Congratulations @AstroAtlantique!!!! Lovely Camo :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>


Thanks! It's really a beautiful watch!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14654291


Lovely contrast of polish bezel and matte case/bracelet..
Good buy!!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just got the Camo from Rob at Topper Jewelers the set is complete.




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Just got the Camo from Rob at Topper Jewelers the set is complete.
> View attachment 14655125
> View attachment 14655127
> View attachment 14655129
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What a duo! Makes doing overtime worthwhile! :-!


----------



## JGShock

kubr1ck said:


> JGShock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What phone do you have? Really clear photo. Most phones these days are pretty good but just curious. Pixel 4XL here.
> 
> 
> 
> Same lineage as you, my friend. Pixel 3XL.
Click to expand...

FINALLY!!! And Oh. My. God. It's soooo light! I'm in love. It's so comfortable.


----------



## Ottovonn

Loving this TI Square!

Here's my mini-one day review. After having owned a several full metal squares, I was not too keen on the TI square. The camo model grew on me, but I did not think the 1.6k price tag was worth the finish and TI construction. That said, in the end, I gave in when the opportunity to see it in person presented itself. I am weak haha

After a full-day of wear at the office, I actually found that I often forgot I was wearing it. My other full metals are comfortable, but noticeable on the wrist. I'm mostly aware that they're strapped on.

I also love the camo finish. I'm generally not a fan of camo on watches, but Casio did a great job creating a rather subdued camo that sets this square apart from the current roster. From a distance, the watch appears almost grey. I found myself staring at the watch during lulls in work, admiring the dot pattern. The caseback has a nice sunburst effect, reminiscent of the old-school pre-90's screwback squares. Very nice touch.

As for whether I think the TI square was worth the impulse buy -- I'm a tad conflicted. I think if you don't own some of the current full metal squares, perhaps it might be worth just splurging on this ultimate square. It's truly comfortable and looks great. If you already own a few full metals, then this TI square might not be compelling enough to acquire.

I think in my current collection, the negative display and TI construction makes this model worth keeping alongside my TFC and silver square. For now, I'll enjoy my camo square (and I may let go of a few watches . . .)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mine arrived a day early...  Sadly, it was dark outside by the time FEDEX showed up. So good pics will have to wait.

For now, here are a couple including one with my 5000V.

This thing is a beauty! Looks fantastic, and feels just as good on the wrist. The clasp has a very strong and secure "snap" when it closes. The weight is kinda perfect, it sort of melts onto the wrist and feels like it disappears... :-! Better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HiggsBoson said:


> What a duo! Makes doing overtime worthwhile! :-!


You better believe it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Mine arrived a day early...  Sadly, it was dark outside by the time FEDEX showed up. So good pics will have to wait.
> 
> For now, here are a couple including one with my 5000V.
> 
> This thing is a beauty! Looks fantastic, and feels just as good on the wrist. The clasp has a very strong and secure "snap" when it closes. The weight is kinda perfect, it sort of melts onto the wrist and feels like it disappears... :-! Better photos tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 14656711
> 
> 
> View attachment 14656713


Niiiice! I plan to do a side-by-side of the *TB-1* and *V-1* as well. Congrats to you and @Ottovonn on the new acquisitions!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Loving this TI Square!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Otto, great square and pic!! :-!

Btw, I own several of the full metals as you know, and for me, the Ti was compelling enough to acquire. ;-) Its weight is one of its nicest features, IMO. I also love the finish on this camo. It's subtle enough that the camo is probably only noticed up close. Very nicely done.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as I like mine!


----------



## eaglepowers

Congrats! Any comments on the sapphire crystal? Is it noticeable better? Thanks.


----------



## kubr1ck

eaglepowers said:


> Congrats! Any comments on the sapphire crystal? Is it noticeable better? Thanks.


I honestly can't tell any difference with the sapphire on these squares. It's not like my other Casios, where you can see the AR coating. I don't really care though because what's important is that it's there protecting the watch.


----------



## eaglepowers

kubr1ck said:


> I honestly can't tell any difference with the sapphire on these squares. It's not like my other Casios, where you can see the AR coating. I don't really care though because what's important is that it's there protecting the watch.


Thanks for the response. This makes sense as I have yet to see a photo/video that makes the AR coating apparent. Oh well, I was hoping they'd make the added expense of the sapphire and AR a noticeable difference from other squares. At least it's more scratch resistant.


----------



## kubr1ck

*GMW-B5000V-1* and *GMW-B5000TB-1*: two different but striking approaches to the full-metal square.


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> *GMW-B5000V-1* and *GMW-B5000TB-1*: two different but striking approaches to the full-metal square. |>
> 
> View attachment 14657377


What an amazing picture! It looks like it belongs in a Casio brochure! :-!


----------



## nkwatchy

kubr1ck said:


> *GMW-B5000V-1* and *GMW-B5000TB-1*: two different but striking approaches to the full-metal square. |>
> 
> View attachment 14657377


Amazing pic, mate (as always).

What's the TB like next to your GD (if you still have it, a pic would be awesome!)?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

You guys not making it easy to resist the temptation lol

That Camo Titanium is epic but then again so is the price at $2699 AUD


----------



## kubr1ck

HiggsBoson said:


> What an amazing picture! It looks like it belongs in a Casio brochure! :-!


Glad you like it, Higgsy!



nkwatchy said:


> Amazing pic, mate (as always).
> 
> What's the TB like next to your GD (if you still have it, a pic would be awesome!)?


Thanks, man. I did indeed sell the GD-1, but I can say that the TB-1 has a similar color tone but with a very matte finish (they really did a great job mimicking resin). The GD obviously has a glossier stainless steel finish. This photo I took a while back with the V-1 will provide a good reference point of comparison.









I really, really like the GD-1 but couldn't justify keeping so many black metal squares!


----------



## TTR350

Does anyone here know whether Casio uses grade 5 titanium (= more expensive, much harder, more scratch-resistant), as with the Titan MRGs, or "only" grade 2 titanium (softer than stainless steel, therefore not as scratch-resistant). 

Thank you!


----------



## Miklos86

Ottovonn said:


> Loving this TI Square!
> 
> Here's my mini-one day review. After having owned a several full metal squares, I was not too keen on the TI square. The camo model grew on me, but I did not think the 1.6k price tag was worth the finish and TI construction. That said, in the end, I gave in when the opportunity to see it in person presented itself. I am weak haha
> 
> After a full-day of wear at the office, I actually found that I often forgot I was wearing it. My other full metals are comfortable, but noticeable on the wrist. I'm mostly aware that they're strapped on.
> 
> I also love the camo finish. I'm generally not a fan of camo on watches, but Casio did a great job creating a rather subdued camo that sets this square apart from the current roster. From a distance, the watch appears almost grey. I found myself staring at the watch during lulls in work, admiring the dot pattern. The caseback has a nice sunburst effect, reminiscent of the old-school pre-90's screwback squares. Very nice touch.
> 
> As for whether I think the TI square was worth the impulse buy -- I'm a tad conflicted. I think if you don't own some of the current full metal squares, perhaps it might be worth just splurging on this ultimate square. It's truly comfortable and looks great. If you already own a few full metals, then this TI square might not be compelling enough to acquire.
> 
> I think in my current collection, the negative display and TI construction makes this model worth keeping alongside my TFC and silver square. For now, I'll enjoy my camo square (and I may let go of a few watches . . .)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great write-up. I really like the concise yet practical style of your reviews. Your review of the GW5000 (years back) was one of the reasons I got one and boy what a watch.

The camo ticks so many boxes for me - a clear negative display, interesting pattern, titanium, DLC. I don't care much for sapphire at such a relatively small and recessed glass. I wanted to be as different as possible from my other square, the GW5000. I agree that if I had any other metal square it would have been harder to justify this one, but being the only all-metal digital watch it's perfect.

The camo looks much less versatile than the GW-5000 - which is perfectly acceptable absolutely anywhere - or the GMW-5000TB, but I didn't want another upscale G. The MR-G has that niche covered.


----------



## Time4Playnow

TTR350 said:


> Does anyone here know whether Casio uses grade 5 titanium (= more expensive, much harder, more scratch-resistant), as with the Titan MRGs, or "only" grade 2 titanium (softer than stainless steel, therefore not as scratch-resistant).
> 
> Thank you!


I don't even think Casio uses grade 5 Ti on the MR-Gs, except possibly on the bezel in some cases? I know someone asked the question about MR-Gs, and I think they eventually got an answer from Casio Japan, and I believe that was posted on this forum somewhere. You might try searching for it with google.

As for the squares, I have no idea, but if the MR-Gs generally do not use grade 5, then it would seem unlikely that these Ti squares do.

However both of these Ti squares are said to have DLC coating, which should be plenty tough against scratches. That's been my experience, anyway, with my DLC-coated MRG-G1000B-1A.


----------



## Maddog1970

TB1 has shipped, will have to make do wearing this.....1st world problems


----------



## tomchicago

Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.



Time4Playnow said:


> I don't even think Casio uses grade 5 Ti on the MR-Gs, except possibly on the bezel in some cases? I know someone asked the question about MR-Gs, and I think they eventually got an answer from Casio Japan, and I believe that was posted on this forum somewhere. You might try searching for it with google.
> 
> As for the squares, I have no idea, but if the MR-Gs generally do not use grade 5, then it would seem unlikely that these Ti squares do.
> 
> However both of these Ti squares are said to have DLC coating, which should be plenty tough against scratches. That's been my experience, anyway, with my DLC-coated MRG-G1000B-1A.


----------



## memento_mori

kubr1ck said:


> *GMW-B5000V-1* and *GMW-B5000TB-1*: two different but striking approaches to the full-metal square. |>
> 
> View attachment 14657377


Wonderful photo! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CC

tomchicago said:


> Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.


Wear my MRG all the time.
DLC is great against scuffs and scratches but bangs will still dent the Ti... So I believe.
Mine still looks as new.


----------



## TTR350

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't even think Casio uses grade 5 Ti on the MR-Gs, except possibly on the bezel in some cases? I know someone asked the question about MR-Gs, and I think they eventually got an answer from Casio Japan, and I believe that was posted on this forum somewhere. You might try searching for it with google.
> 
> As for the squares, I have no idea, but if the MR-Gs generally do not use grade 5, then it would seem unlikely that these Ti squares do.
> 
> However both of these Ti squares are said to have DLC coating, which should be plenty tough against scratches. That's been my experience, anyway, with my DLC-coated MRG-G1000B-1A.


Okay, that could be good. But at least from the MRG 2000 models there is a hardened titanium surface which is almost as hard as the DLC coating.

I did the following research regarding hardness in HRV:

- Steel 316 L: approx. 250 HRV
- Titanium Grade 2: 180 - 210 HRV
- Titanium Grade 5: 320 - 330 HRV
- Surface hardness of MRG 2000: approx. 1,000 HRV 
- DLC: approx. 2,000 - 3,000 HRV

The advantage of hardness is that the DLC coating can be as hard as it wants, but if the substrate is too soft, it will give way and eventually the DLC coating will crack. The harder the substrate, the more indestructible is the DLC coating on it.

By the way, as far as the titanium from the 2000 MRG is concerned, Casio writes himself:

_*Deep hardening processing:
Titanium is finished with heat to generate a layer of hardness on the surface. This increases the strength of the materials themselves.
*_

So I am not sure, but the price increasing for the both Titan models are so high, that I cannot beliefe, that it is "standard" Titanium.


----------



## Seikogi

TTR350 said:


> Okay, that could be good. But at least from the MRG 2000 models there is a hardened titanium surface which is almost as hard as the DLC coating.
> 
> I did the following research regarding hardness in HRV:
> 
> - Steel 316 L: approx. 250 HRV
> - Titanium Grade 2: 180 - 210 HRV
> - Titanium Grade 5: 320 - 330 HRV
> - Surface hardness of MRG 2000: approx. 1,000 HRV
> - DLC: approx. 2,000 - 3,000 HRV
> 
> The advantage of hardness is that the DLC coating can be as hard as it wants, but if the substrate is too soft, it will give way and eventually the DLC coating will crack. The harder the substrate, the more indestructible is the DLC coating on it.
> 
> By the way, as far as the titanium from the 2000 MRG is concerned, Casio writes himself:
> 
> _*Deep hardening processing:
> Titanium is finished with heat to generate a layer of hardness on the surface. This increases the strength of the materials themselves.
> *_
> 
> So I am not sure, but the price increasing for the both Titan models are so high, that I cannot beliefe, that it is "standard" Titanium.


Both Grade 2 and Grade 5 are standard, common titanium products and both are peanuts priced especially for someone as big as Casio.

If its not listed in the specs, your best bet is ask Casio directly.

What is HRV, do you mean the Vicker scale?


----------



## nkwatchy

kubr1ck said:


> Glad you like it, Higgsy!
> 
> Thanks, man. I did indeed sell the GD-1, but I can say that the TB-1 has a similar color tone but with a very matte finish (they really did a great job mimicking resin). The GD obviously has a glossier stainless steel finish. This photo I took a while back with the V-1 will provide a good reference point of comparison.
> 
> View attachment 14657473
> 
> 
> I really, really like the GD-1 but couldn't justify keeping so many black metal squares!


Many thanks!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

tomchicago said:


> Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.


I recently sold my MRG and, despite wearing it often, I couldn't see a single scratch.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

TTR350 said:


> Does anyone here know whether Casio uses grade 5 titanium (= more expensive, much harder, more scratch-resistant), as with the Titan MRGs, or "only" grade 2 titanium (softer than stainless steel, therefore not as scratch-resistant).
> 
> Thank you!


A few days ago there was a nice article in ZonaCasio talking about the titanium on this watch.
Zona Casio: El lío del titanio del GMW-B5000TB-1

Maybe you can use Google Translate if you don't understand Spanish


----------



## Time4Playnow

tomchicago said:


> Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.


I've worn my MR-G a lot, especially the first year I owned it. Not as much lately, due to newer models and the fact that I still have too many watches.

My MR-G did a large amount of "desk diving" that would have at least scratched the clasp on any other watch I owned. The MR-G's clasp remained flawless.

I have accidentally knocked the watch some number of times, into door frames and also by a seat belt buckle 1-2 times. No effect on the watch.

I can't say it has received "hard use" because none of my watches have - that's just not my lifestyle anymore. But I've worn it the same as any other watch and it still looks pristine, after 3.5 years of ownership. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

nkwatchy said:


> I recently sold my MRG and, despite wearing it often, I couldn't see a single scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Damn, I wish I had known you were selling your Black Guard. I would have tried to buy it off you. This is easily my favorite G2000 MR-G. That silver tri-city ring is so killer!


----------



## avusblue

Question to those Ti owners who also own the GW-5000: how are the buttons?

I've found the buttons on the GW-5000 difficult to access and press. I usually have to use my fingernails.

Are the buttons on these titanium watches better?

Thanks for the insights.

My (ahem, now dethroned) king of the G-Shock hill says hi:


----------



## Time4Playnow

avusblue said:


> Question to those Ti owners who also own the GW-5000: how are the buttons?
> 
> I've found the buttons on the GW-5000 difficult to access and press. I usually have to use my fingernails.
> 
> Are the buttons on these titanium watches better?
> 
> Thanks for the insights.
> 
> My (ahem, now dethroned) king of the G-Shock hill says hi:


Ehhhh, some would say that the GW-5000 has not been/will never be dethroned. It's still a king in its own right. ;-)

The buttons on the Ti squares, as on all the full metal squares, are larger than on the GW-5000 or resin squares. They can easily be pressed with the tip of a finger, while fingernails seem to work best on the GW-5000.


----------



## pablobell

tomchicago said:


> Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.


I wore a MRG-B1000B daily for a year, the only damage it took at all was from smashing it into rough concrete and the internals of the clasp rubbing on the inside of the bracelet.


----------



## Time4Playnow

elborderas said:


> A few days ago there was a nice article in ZonaCasio talking about the titanium on this watch.
> Zona Casio: El lío del titanio del GMW-B5000TB-1
> 
> Maybe you can use Google Translate if you don't understand Spanish


I had to laugh, after this article was a comment by somebody saying they noticed the price of this watch online at between $1,500-2,000. Then they said "..obviously not worth it at all, who spends that money on that watch, even being a millionare is totally crazy."

:-d:-d:-d:-d

Well I hate to break it to that guy, but I ain't no millionare, and yet I still bought it. As have many of us. ;-):-d:-d

Just one more example that the "is that watch worth it" question is very personal, relative, and entirely subjective.


----------



## elborderas

Time4Playnow said:


> I had to laugh, after this article was a comment by somebody saying they noticed the price of this watch online at between $1,500-2,000. Then they said "..obviously not worth it at all, who spends that money on that watch, even being a millionare is totally crazy."
> 
> :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> Well I hate to break it to that guy, but I ain't no millionare, and yet I still bought it. As have many of us. ;-):-d:-d
> 
> Just one more example that the "is that watch worth it" question is very personal, relative, and entirely subjective.


Absolutely agree that value is a personal perception.

Just note though that this Spanish blog is mostly consumed by people in Spain and South America.
In Spain, nowadays 1500-2000 could easily be 2 months salary for someone.
While probably in some other Spanish speaking countries the monthly salary is even lower.

There is a big salary gap in Europe while prices of goods are shared among all of them (euro market)


----------



## D7002470

Love both of the titanium squares but this camo tho.....


----------



## Time4Playnow

elborderas said:


> Absolutely agree that value is a personal perception.
> 
> Just note though that this Spanish blog is mostly consumed by people in Spain and South America.
> In Spain, nowadays 1500-2000 could easily be 2 months salary for someone.
> While probably in some other Spanish speaking countries the monthly salary is even lower.
> 
> There is a big salary gap in Europe while prices of goods are shared among all of them (euro market)


Very good point. I sometimes forget that not everyone in the world is as fortunate as many of us are in the U.S. with respect to income and the price of goods... And now that you've made me feel guilty :-d (and with Thanksgiving coming up), I'm going to donate some money to my local food bank.

Even being one of the fortunate watch afficianados in the U.S., I do agree that these squares are overpriced by Casio. Should probably be priced around $1,000 max. But I was willing to pay for the TCM beauty because for me, this is my grail of squares. ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

avusblue said:


> Question to those Ti owners who also own the GW-5000: how are the buttons?
> 
> I've found the buttons on the GW-5000 difficult to access and press. I usually have to use my fingernails.
> 
> Are the buttons on these titanium watches better?
> 
> Thanks for the insights.
> 
> My (ahem, now dethroned) king of the G-Shock hill says hi:


Oh wow! It's avusblue! Your review, and a few others, got me to purchase the GW-5000 years ago! I'm enjoying the heck out of my GMW-B5000TCM. I think you'd like it too. The buttons are easier to press than the 5000's for sure.

(That said, my GW-5000 still remains my go-to watch )


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Otto, great square and pic!! :-!
> 
> Btw, I own several of the full metals as you know, and for me, the Ti was compelling enough to acquire. ;-) Its weight is one of its nicest features, IMO. I also love the finish on this camo. It's subtle enough that the camo is probably only noticed up close. Very nicely done.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours as much as I like mine!


Thank you, Time4play! I'm enjoying yours and everyone's amazing photographs of both TI squares. I need some free time to take better pics myself.

In the end, I found that the TCM was definitely unique enough to complement my TFC and silver square. For this reason, the other TI square wasn't under consideration. I love its design and looks, but my GW-5000 and, perhaps the TFC, has the subtle square slot covered.

I did a quick calculation in my head at the store once I got to play with the camo square, which immediately won me over with its lightness and subtle, yet mesmerizing camo design. In the end, I weighed its 1.6k price against its balanced, light feel, aesthetics, and place in my collection and the possibility that this watch would be discontinued once supplies run out. Since I haven't bought a watch in over half a year, it was a little easier to justify the hole in my wallet. So far, I am very happy with it. b-)


----------



## kubr1ck

"TB or not TB, that is the question. And I have answered: *TB-1*!" :-d


----------



## Ottovonn

Miklos86 said:


> That's a great write-up. I really like the concise yet practical style of your reviews. Your review of the GW5000 (years back) was one of the reasons I got one and boy what a watch.
> 
> The camo ticks so many boxes for me - a clear negative display, interesting pattern, titanium, DLC. I don't care much for sapphire at such a relatively small and recessed glass. I wanted to be as different as possible from my other square, the GW5000. I agree that if I had any other metal square it would have been harder to justify this one, but being the only all-metal digital watch it's perfect.
> 
> The camo looks much less versatile than the GW-5000 - which is perfectly acceptable absolutely anywhere - or the GMW-5000TB, but I didn't want another upscale G. The MR-G has that niche covered.


Thanks, Miklos! I'm happy you enjoyed my short write-up and even happier that my old review helped you make your decision with the GW-5000. Until Casio decides to directly upgrade the 5000, mine has a place in my rotation. That said, the camo will take be worn quite a bit, bumping a few out of rotation, at least for a while. It's quite a comfy full metal square.

By the way, I did not consider the TB for similar reasons. It would have some overlap with several of my current squares.

Also, I envy your collection; it seems carefully curated. Based on your posts, I know that you don't add watches to your roster easily, so this square must have also been carefully considered. Rest assured, the camo square will be the ideal ultimate full metal square for your collection. b-)


----------



## avusblue

Time4Playnow said:


> Ehhhh, some would say that the GW-5000 has not been/will never be dethroned. It's still a king in its own right. ;-)
> 
> The buttons on the Ti squares, as on all the full metal squares, are larger than on the GW-5000 or resin squares. They can easily be pressed with the tip of a finger, while fingernails seem to work best on the GW-5000.





Ottovonn said:


> Oh wow! It's avusblue! Your review, and a few others, got me to purchase the GW-5000 years ago! I'm enjoying the heck out of my GMW-B5000TCM. I think you'd like it too. The buttons are easier to press than the 5000's for sure.
> 
> (That said, my GW-5000 still remains my go-to watch )


Thank you, guys. For both the kind words, but also for your confirmation regarding the buttons. That's helpful to know. All the best, and happy Thanksgiving! Cheers.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> "TB or not TB, that is the question. And I have answered: *TB-1*!" :-d
> 
> View attachment 14658961


----------



## raytheright

I was considering buying this watch as well. Big fan of G-shock (GWM5610 user)
The sell price here in the US is $1550, however its only $1300 in Taiwan.
It just happens that casio watches are alot cheaper in Taiwan than in US or any other country, even in Japan itself. I don't know why.
Maybe I will grab one back home this winter break.
If you guys are traveling to asia, buy gshock there.


----------



## raytheright

I was considering buying this watch aswell. Big fan of G-shock (GWM5610 owner)
The sell price here in the US is $1550, however its only $1300 in Taiwan.
It just happens that casio watches are alot cheaper in Taiwan than in US or any other country, even in Japan itself. I don't know why.
Maybe I will grab one back home this winter break.
If you guys are traveling to asia, buy gshock there.


----------



## Miklos86

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks, Miklos! I'm happy you enjoyed my short write-up and even happier that my old review helped you make your decision with the GW-5000. Until Casio decides to directly upgrade the 5000, mine has a place in my rotation. That said, the camo will take be worn quite a bit, bumping a few out of rotation, at least for a while. It's quite a comfy full metal square.
> 
> By the way, I did not consider the TB for similar reasons. It would have some overlap with several of my current squares.
> 
> Also, I envy your collection; it seems carefully curated. Based on your posts, I know that you don't add watches to your roster easily, so this square must have also been carefully considered. Rest assured, the camo square will be the ideal ultimate full metal square for your collection. b-)


Thank you! I try to limit myself to a reasonable collection where all my watches see regular wear and each one fills a specific role. So far the maximum has been 6. Maybe that's why I have 2 incoming


----------



## Miklos86

tomchicago said:


> Time is your MRG-G1000B-1A mostly a case queen or does she get regular, non-babied use? I've been curious how DLC holding up to daily regular use. Most DLC models are kept as case queens due to collector value. Appreciate your input.


I also wear my G1000B quite a bit. In fact during 2019 it was my most regularly worn watch (83 days) with the GW-5000 close second (77 days). As others have experienced, no marks at all, not even on the clasp.


----------



## Zangaru

D7002470 said:


> Love both of the titanium squares but this camo tho.....
> 
> View attachment 14658703
> 
> View attachment 14658705
> 
> View attachment 14658707
> 
> View attachment 14658709
> 
> View attachment 14658713


This is an amazing combo! Denim+Camo, will wear that exact combo tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Just got the Camo, need to size it ;-)


----------



## nets

Like a third or fourth it could be but not as EDC.


----------



## nkwatchy

kubr1ck said:


> Damn, I wish I had known you were selling your Black Guard. I would have tried to buy it off you. This is easily my favorite G2000 MR-G. That silver tri-city ring is so killer!


Would have loved to!

Amazing watch but I'm in the middle of a Grand Purge, I just didn't wear it often enough to justify keeping it and I managed to make a small profit on it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Finally got mine. What a watch. What. A. Watch. Will post some more pictures with better lighting, but now I'm just happy to have it. Feels incredibly small, thin and light especially after the MR-G.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> Finally got mine. What a watch. What. A. Watch. Will post some more pictures with better lighting, but now I'm just happy to have it. Feels incredibly small, thin and light especially after the MR-G.


Very happy for you Miklos. Congratulations man. You were the first to commit to this beauty.

@JustAbe congrats to you as well!


----------



## Z_Samurai

Wow this square feels so light on the wrist. Went with the old school colors. Those camo pics you guys are posting is making me get one now hahahha. Only thing holding me is I got an IP and blackout resin. Hmmmmm


----------



## Time4Playnow

Miklos86 said:


> Finally got mine. What a watch. What. A. Watch. Will post some more pictures with better lighting, but now I'm just happy to have it. Feels incredibly small, thin and light especially after the MR-G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


What a DUO!!! :-!:-!:-! Those are two very special pieces, Miklos. Enjoy!!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> What a DUO!!! :-!:-!:-! Those are two very special pieces, Miklos. Enjoy!!


Hey T4P, isn't there someone else we know that owns both these pieces as well? I must be getting old because the name eludes me. :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Hey T4P, isn't there someone else we know that owns both these pieces as well? I must be getting old because the name eludes me. :-d


I resemble that remark... ;-):-d:-d:-d


----------



## memento_mori

Congratulations! And since it is so light, it may become your daughters watch some day ;-)

(When she is 14, 15, has blue hair and is tougher than any boy in her class — I know what I am speaking about (mine is now 26, and has become a beautiful lady))


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Worker

Been away from the G's for a bit now, but just ordered the Camo Square from MLTD. 

Looking forward to this one guys!!!


----------



## GaryK30

Worker said:


> Been away from the G's for a bit now, but just ordered the Camo Square from MLTD.
> 
> Looking forward to this one guys!!!


MLTD sets inflated prices on the two titanium squares (and some other premium models), but after the 35% off they are still a good deal.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-220.html#post50402921


----------



## Worker

I was aware of that, but I used a 40% off coupon of "40THANKS" and that got it down a bit.


----------



## GaryK30

Worker said:


> I was aware of that, but I used a 40% off coupon of "40THANKS" and that got it down a bit.


After I saw your earlier post, I noticed that the camo titanium model was out of stock. You may have purchased the last one. The standard titanium model still seems to be available. If the "40THANKS" coupon works, it would be only $1110. If not, the "35THANKS" coupon should bring it down to $1202. Both are excellent deals, considering the MSRP is $1550.


----------



## Maddog1970

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14660825


Man, you gotta be more careful with that square!

Splashed with water in another thread, no casually placed on your console as you drive......

Wait, it's a TI SQUARE! Carry on.....


----------



## De smid

after a week of wearing the TB, i have to say.....it doest feel that special at all. it just feels like it belongs on my wrist. i think this should be the new benchmark for squares. i've been wearing it in the metalshop and apart from a ding on the bezel, no marks or scratches whatsoever. 

ill try testing the titanium when i get around to it, would be nice to know the content of the alloy used.


----------



## pablobell

Photo of the ding please!


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> Man, you gotta be more careful with that square!
> 
> Splashed with water in another thread, no casually placed on your console as you drive......
> 
> Wait, it's a TI SQUARE! Carry on.....


I work hard, play hard bro. That's how I roll. b-)


----------



## CC




----------



## Ottovonn

De smid said:


> after a week of wearing the TB, i have to say.....it doest feel that special at all. it just feels like it belongs on my wrist. i think this should be the new benchmark for squares. i've been wearing it in the metalshop and apart from a ding on the bezel, no marks or scratches whatsoever.
> 
> ill try testing the titanium when i get around to it, would be nice to know the content of the alloy used.


I've only worn mine for three days, but I am inclined to agree. It's light enough to keep wearing all day long. That said, I wear mine to a desk job, so it has to contend with bumps against the dreaded desk. So far, the clasp has no marks whatsoever. I'm curious, though, to see what the ding on yours looks like.


----------



## Dakota1776

The more I look at mine the better I like it. The little laser etched dots coming together to make the camo pattern is really well done. I have never seen anything quite like it on a watch. 

The light weight makes the watch more comfortable than the stainless steel versions in my opinion. 

I think mine will be getting a lot of wear.


----------



## mexicatl

I got my camo TCM a couple of days ago (bought from Bloomingdale's) and I had been waiting patiently for my TB pre-order but I couldn't pass up the MLTD deal mentioned above, so now I got both for well below retail price. I am going to wait to get the TB and compare with the TCM, but I am quite certain I am only keeping one (my hunch is the TB). I already have the all-metal gold limited edition that gets zero wrist time, I don't need a second G-Shock for display.


----------



## GaryK30

Random Rob has posted an unboxing video of his titanium camo square.


----------



## Badger18

Has Casio said what grade titanium they have used I think it’s graded 1-5 , I read elsewhere on here about the difference of grades is quite large and harder to work with as the grade rises .


----------



## watcherbotcher

Wow...so hard to decide what to do. 

I wasn't going to get one because I've bought too many watches this year (amazing Omega Apollo 50th and that Hodinkee Swatch from last week). 

Then I see Topper is out of stock on the Camo and I'm like, shoot! Casio has them still and so did ABT...but JRDunn had a 10% coupon and no taxes to my home state, so here comes my Camo! Stay tuned...


----------



## TTR350

[QUOTE = elborderas; 50394755] Vor einigen Tagen gab es in ZonaCasio einen schönen Artikel über das Titan auf dieser Uhr. 
Zona Casio: GMW-B5000TB-1

Vielleicht können Sie Google Translate verwenden, wenn Sie kein Spanisch verstehen. [/ QUOTE]

Thank you, I translated it as DeepL. Nice contribution and I am sure since yesterday that the material is the same as my MRG-2000 with Cobarion bezel. Ultra hard!

My TCM arrived yesterday and I wanted to shorten the tape directly. Now I had to find out that it is not the spring mechanism of the links, as with other Square Metal 5000. The links are pinched. So, pin squeezed out, limbs squeezed out. The last piece I wanted to push in with a water pump pliers and slipped off. The jaws of the pliers have been sanded past the limbs with a lot of momentum. I was sure that gives a notch and DLC back or forth - that can't hold. I could have cursed myself for not doing this in peace.

But- not a scratch or a notch- nothing. And I really slipped with the pliers with a lot of momentum. (I idiot)


----------



## Miklos86

I thought I'd share a few more photos of yesterday's unboxing. Incidentally the camo got delivered in the same truck as another acquisition of mine, a Longines Hydroconquest diver. It wasn't intentional, the Longines should have been shipped much earlier. Still this provides us with an opportunity for a comparison shot.









In terms of presentation the Swiss have nothing on Casio. See the Longines manual, its huge, several hundred pages long. I mean, how hard it could be to operate a diver? Especially compared to the technological marvel of the B5000... In their defense, it just tells the same in gazillion languages.
















I have to admit, the inner box of the Longines is super nice, gives that premium vibe.









Lastly, today's pic of the TCM. The display is sharp and the hue of the sapphire plays nicely with the shiny bezel. The band, on the other hand, is more subdued satin-shade, akin to the treatment used on the MR-G.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Miklos86 said:


> I thought I'd share a few more photos of yesterday's unboxing. Incidentally the camo got delivered in the same truck as another acquisition of mine, a Longines Hydroconquest diver. It wasn't intentional, the Longines should have been shipped much earlier. Still this provides us with an opportunity for a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 14661883
> 
> 
> In terms of presentation the Swiss have nothing on Casio. See the Longines manual, its huge, several hundred pages long. I mean, how hard it could be to operate a diver? Especially compared to the technological marvel of the B5000... In their defense, it just tells the same in gazillion languages.
> 
> View attachment 14661885
> 
> View attachment 14661887
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the inner box of the Longines is super nice, gives that premium vibe.
> 
> View attachment 14661897
> 
> 
> Lastly, today's pic of the TCM. The display is sharp and the hue of the sapphire plays nicely with the shiny bezel. The band, on the other hand, is more subdued satin-shade, akin to the treatment used on the MR-G.
> 
> View attachment 14661933


Wow, those are three beautiful watches! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

TTR350 said:


> [QUOTE = elborderas; 50394755] Vor einigen Tagen gab es in ZonaCasio einen schönen Artikel über das Titan auf dieser Uhr.
> Zona Casio: GMW-B5000TB-1
> 
> Vielleicht können Sie Google Translate verwenden, wenn Sie kein Spanisch verstehen. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, I translated it as DeepL. Nice contribution and I am sure since yesterday that the material is the same as my MRG-2000 with Cobarion bezel. Ultra hard!
> 
> My TCM arrived yesterday and I wanted to shorten the tape directly. Now I had to find out that it is not the spring mechanism of the links, as with other Square Metal 5000. The links are pinched. So, pin squeezed out, limbs squeezed out. The last piece I wanted to push in with a water pump pliers and slipped off. The jaws of the pliers have been sanded past the limbs with a lot of momentum. I was sure that gives a notch and DLC back or forth - that can't hold. I could have cursed myself for not doing this in peace.
> 
> But- not a scratch or a notch- nothing. And I really slipped with the pliers with a lot of momentum. (I idiot)


Yeah, the titanium squares use the pin & collar system, unlike the normal steel squares. It's a pain in the ass but I assume it is more secure. Who knows. I'm glad the DLC protected your watch from the slip!


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, the titanium squares use the pin & collar system, unlike the normal steel squares. It's a pain in the ass but I assume it is more secure. Who knows. I'm glad the DLC protected your watch from the slip!


I, personally, much prefer the pin & collar method of securing the links. With the correct tool, removing the pins is a relatively simple job.
Admittedly, not as simple as removing spring bars, but I found those a little 'insubstantial' if I'm honest.


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Very happy for you Miklos. Congratulations man. You were the first to commit to this beauty.
> 
> @JustAbe congrats to you as well!





Time4Playnow said:


> What a DUO!!! :-!:-!:-! Those are two very special pieces, Miklos. Enjoy!!





memento_mori said:


> Congratulations! And since it is so light, it may become your daughters watch some day ;-)
> 
> (When she is 14, 15, has blue hair and is tougher than any boy in her class - I know what I am speaking about (mine is now 26, and has become a beautiful lady))


Thank you guys! Yeah, I pre-ordered it on October 9 and absolutely glad I did as they must be quite hard to get hold of in a few months. Yesterday when I took mine to my favourite shop to have it resized, they were absolutely blown away by it. They lamented that Hungary doesn't get any Ti squares at all...


----------



## mtb2104

Just wondering... if DLC rubs against DLC, what will happen?


----------



## Miklos86

Just got this in a Casio newsletter. Check out our champion in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Just wondering... if DLC rubs against DLC, what will happen?


You get DLC squared, which is exponentially stronger than just plain old DLC.

:-d:-d


----------



## Miklos86

A heads up to EU members. Laguarda Joiers now lists the Ti camo at €1,320 and the regular version at €1,272. That's 20% off retail. And 10% less than what I've paid last week... such is life. I was extremely pleased with them, they were super fast and wrapped the box nice and golden:









There is also a MR-G B1000D listed, brand new model at 20% off for €2,000.

https://www.laguardajoiers.com/es/relojes/g-shock.html?dir=desc&order=price


----------



## CC

If you bought it from the same retailer email and ask them to match the new price.
In my experience they will do that within a couple of weeks.

Slightly more at Ocarat but you get 5% back in Loyalty Points.


----------



## JustAbe

* 
Both Titans in one post!!! :-! Amazing watches, cannot get enough of them!!! 🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃 Happy Thanksgiving y'all 🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃🦃 Have a great day :-! *








GMW-B5000TB-1JR








GMW-B5000TCM-1JR


----------



## De smid

Ottovonn said:


> I'm curious, though, to see what the ding on yours looks like.


just a small ding, though pretty deep, it doesnt seem to have lost its colour. ill check under the microscope tomorrow (its under the G)


----------



## Takvorian

Miklos86 said:


> A heads up to EU members. Laguarda Joiers now lists the Ti camo at €1,320 and the regular version at €1,272. That's 20% off retail. And 10% less than what I've paid last week... such is life. I was extremely pleased with them, they were super fast and wrapped the box nice and golden:
> 
> View attachment 14662503
> 
> 
> There is also a MR-G B1000D listed, brand new model at 20% off for €2,000.
> 
> https://www.laguardajoiers.com/es/relojes/g-shock.html?dir=desc&order=price


Many thanks for the info! I just ordered the camo from them. It was their last...

Should arrive in Berlin next week.


----------



## Orange_GT3

De smid said:


> just a small ding, though pretty deep, it doesnt seem to have lost its colour. ill check under the microscope tomorrow (its under the G)
> View attachment 14663151


That 'ding' is very visible in your photo and seems to be much lighter in colour.


----------



## issey.miyake

Thanks to Black Friday sales I got 20% off so I bought mine yesterday and I’ll receive it today..

I knew it was a bad idea to go into this thread


----------



## yokied

issey.miyake said:


> Thanks to Black Friday sales I got 20% off so I bought mine yesterday and I'll receive it today..
> 
> I knew it was a bad idea to go into this thread


Where did you get yours from if you don't mind me asking? Another guy in the office is interested now...



Zangaru said:


> In Melbourne the G Factory (in Myer) had no clue of any camo when I asked them 2 weeks ago... I got mine from Osaka from a great eBay dealer.
> 
> Australia is the worst for watch enthusiasts. They have nothing of anything you actually want. And if they do, it gets sold in a split second.


I just got back to my desk after checking these out at Myer Sydney. The gshock staff there are pleasant enough but I can't say that I regret ordering mine from OS for a lot less than AUD retail, given that it could sell out of the small-ish quantity before it gets reduced.

The camo is incredible. The finish is just as subtle as I hoped it would be. The store was lit up like a Christmas tree, literally, but the watch still appeared quite dark, almost muted with the base black DLC look largely retained. It's actually quite tastefully done and not that blingy at all. The bling-factor was my major concern, that it would be getting lost, appearing as some flashy grey-ish metal watch. Most photos show much more dot detail and amplify the effect much more than it appears to the naked eye on wrist.

The plain Ti is interesting. It is almost too well done. You can't tell the difference between it and any other resin, apart from the polished bezel. Why did they give it a polished bezel? It doesn't make much sense to me.



Orange_GT3 said:


> That 'ding' is very visible in your photo and seems to be much lighter in colour.


You've posted more about these watches than you have about your new steel, just sayin'.


----------



## Orange_GT3

yokied said:


> You've posted more about these watches than you have about your new steel, just sayin'.


Not sure I see your point. I'm very happy with the all steel but I also really like the plain black Ti version. Having only just bought the steel version, I'm not about to splash out for another watch but I will be keeping my out for a good price on the Ti version in the future.


----------



## kubr1ck

yokied said:


> The plain Ti is interesting. It is almost too well done. You can't tell the difference between it and any other resin, apart from the polished bezel. Why did they give it a polished bezel? It doesn't make much sense to me.


I think the point was to pay homage to the original DW-5000C-1B from 1983 while adding subtle touches to set it apart as an updated product. I personally love the polished titanium elements like the bezel and the bits between the matte links. They bring to mind similar treatments on the high-end MR-G and Oceanus lines.


----------



## felixgogo

Well - I wasn't going to get a TB, but having seen one in my local mall G-shock branch, and also in my preferred specialist dealer, I weakened and got one. What swung it was the price, here in Hong Kong, we are lucky to get much sharper prices - I paid less than 4 figures sterling. This is a good saving over the UK list price of 1,400 pounds - around 30% off. I'm very pleased. It rides on the wrist like a resin 5610 - fantastic.









Seeing the camo titanium in the flesh is very interesting - looking at the original launch pics I was very sure I didn't like it - but in the shop and also the great pics posted my some of our colleagues on this site - I can see the attraction. But I'll be just having the TB for myself.


----------



## OkiFrog

kubr1ck said:


> I think the point was to pay homage to the original DW-5000C-1B from 1983 while adding subtle touches to set it apart as an updated product. I personally love the polished titanium elements like the bezel and the bits between the matte links. They bring to mind similar treatments on the high-end MR-G and Oceanus lines.


I think they did an excellent job paying homage to the DW-5000C-1B. I'm enjoying the B5000 Ti.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

yokied said:


> Where did you get yours from if you don't mind me asking? Another guy in the office is interested now...


I got it from G life watches

https://www.glifewatches.com.au/g-shock-gmwb5000tcm-1d

If you buy 3 items from the store and put in buy3 you get 20% off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Orange_GT3 said:


> That 'ding' is very visible in your photo and seems to be much lighter in colour.


Not the owner but perhaps it's the light reflecting off the shiny coating. It's possible the coating is intact but the metal underneath was slightly dinged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De smid

So it is a ding in which the coating is damaged, i didnt notice banging the watch that day, but then again, i dont baby gshocks so i might have it it quite hard without noticing. Im not bothered by it, just thought i'd show u guys the first one 😉


----------



## memento_mori

Happy to read that you are not bothered!

A G-Shock has character, and with every bang it gets more character! 

If someone cannot live with scratches, he should by a resin bezel G ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

memento_mori said:


> Happy to read that you are not bothered!
> 
> A G-Shock has character, and with every bang it gets more character!
> 
> If someone cannot live with scratches, he should by a resin bezel G ;-)


Yup. DLC doesn't mean "invincible". After a few years of acquiring banged up vintage pieces, I've come to appreciate the "love taps". :-d


----------



## Mike987

Gooood.













from revolution Watches


----------



## phil evans

How do you begin to look for and find a reliable store ?
I want to purchase the 5000 titanium .
Purchased first metal, gw50001jf, from amazon 4 years ago. 
Amazon lists only 1 dealer for the titanium.


----------



## Mike987

Gooooood


----------



## mtb2104

Quite a busy and fulfilling day today.
Picked up my new bike (MT-07) and put 140km quickly.
Also, dinged up my TB in the workshop. I think it was the glass door.
It's officially a beater now.


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## HiggsBoson

mtb2104 said:


> Quite a busy and fulfilling day today.
> Picked up my new bike (MT-07) and put 140km quickly.
> Also, dinged up my TB in the workshop. I think it was the glass door.
> It's officially a beater now.


Oh no! :-(
I feel for you. The first 'dings' are always the worst.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh no! :-(
> I feel for you. The first 'dings' are always the worst.


Yes and no. I'm always upset after the first ding, but afterwards I feel like I always breathe a sigh of relief. It is almost a bit liberating.


----------



## Miklos86

mtb2104 said:


> Quite a busy and fulfilling day today.
> Picked up my new bike (MT-07) and put 140km quickly.
> Also, dinged up my TB in the workshop. I think it was the glass door.
> It's officially a beater now.


That's great news! The MT09 is a great, light, wheelie-happy ride, congratulations! Could you share some pictures of it? Maybe here:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

With regard to the ding I disagree with the others. The watch is not truly yours until you leave a mark on it. A G Shock that is used is bound to have a ding sooner or later.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers

Anyone else getting the impression this coating isn't very durable? When carefully resizing I noticed that the coating and finish on the inside links was a little sloppy and un-uniformed. Felt like I could rub some of it away w/out much effort. Might have been left over residue/paint?
Anyways, I hope it's my imagination but if more of these chipped photos keep coming especially w/ people who know they didn't strike it that hard I'm going to be a little concerned. And this is coming from the guy who babys watches.


----------



## eaglepowers

As time of posting they have more of these in stock. I've been watching this over the past couple of days and stock goes in and out. If it's out you can request a notification but I suggest constantly checking this site if you miss out right now.

If you're on the fence this should be reason enough to pull the trigger.

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000-tcm-1-watch-133866
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000tb-1-watch-133867

Use code 40THANKS to save 40% off the inflated retail, it's the lowest price I've seen on these.


----------



## JGShock

Okay I have had my watch for about a week now (camo version) and I have not stopped wearing it lol. I have literally only taken it off to shower. This is definitely my new daily watch. It has held up amazing so far (hit several objects, doors, etc).

Cant recommend enough.

Now to find a really nice business watch under 5k.....


----------



## JGShock

Okay I have had my watch for about a week now (camo version) and I have not stopped wearing it lol. I have literally only taken it off to shower. This is definitely my new daily watch. It has held up amazing so far (hit several objects, doors, etc).

Cant recommend enough.

Now to find a really nice business watch under 5k.....


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yes and no. I'm always upset after the first ding, but afterwards I feel like I always breathe a sigh of relief. It is almost a bit liberating.


Same thing w/a new car, IMO. ;-)


----------



## Premise

JGShock said:


> Okay I have had my watch for about a week now (camo version) and I have not stopped wearing it lol. I have literally only taken it off to shower. This is definitely my new daily watch. It has held up amazing so far (hit several objects, doors, etc).
> 
> Cant recommend enough.
> 
> Now to find a really nice business watch under 5k.....


It's under $5k, why not this one? Style rules be damned!


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new unboxing video of the standard model. Unfortunately the focus is poor for quite a bit of the video, but there is some good info provided, including how it fits on a woman's small wrist. An old titanium square MR-G makes an appearance, as does the titanium Frogman.


----------



## Chasy

mtb2104 said:


> Quite a busy and fulfilling day today.
> Also, dinged up my TB in the workshop. I think it was the glass door.


Thanks for sharing!

Two weaknesses are revealed by the scratched titanium B5000tb.

1. DLC coatings come in several grades. Some have too much sp2 carbon and are not very hard.
Most likely Casio opted to use a quick and cheap DLC process, which gives softer DLC with too much sp2 carbon.

2. Titanium grade 5 alloy, which is used in some folding knife handles, would not be dinged like you see on the picture. 
Casio is not using grade 5 titanium, once again.

This is very strange.

A $1500 G-shock was made without using premium DLC and premium titanium alloy.

Issue #3 is that dual anti-reflective coating is missing on sapphire. Just inner-side coating is not going to work with sapphire.


----------



## DariusSolomon

So my main thing is Vintage watches, aside from technical diving wheer I had multiple G-shocks I just prefer an automatic watch. Well, I'll be damned, after seeing this at the G-shock preview in NYC with the always lovable Kikuo Ibe, I had to have one. I bought one, couldn't believe I spent that much, cancelled it and was walking through Bloomingdales yesterday and Lo and Behold, they had one in the store that was just put out and it was a sales day and 25% off so I just couldn't resist at $1,200. It really is cool. I get the feeling this one will get some wrist time!


----------



## Miklos86

eaglepowers said:


> Anyone else getting the impression this coating isn't very durable? When carefully resizing I noticed that the coating and finish on the inside links was a little sloppy and un-uniformed. Felt like I could rub some of it away w/out much effort. Might have been left over residue/paint?
> Anyways, I hope it's my imagination but if more of these chipped photos keep coming especially w/ people who know they didn't strike it that hard I'm going to be a little concerned. And this is coming from the guy who babys watches.


I didn't. The coating on mine is nice and uniform. I inspected it thoroughly before and after getting it sized (I've been burned before).

However, due to the "camoing" process little dots are being engraved into the coating as explained in one of the articles cited above. This makes the coating more grippy. Definitely not as smooth and slippery as the standard DLC coating on an MR-G. This could give the impression of poor quality or uneven coating IMHO.

Of course its entirely possible that there is uneven coating on yours, I just put forward a possible explanation. Thing is we had little reason to doubt Casio's QC in recent yeary. On the other hand if you go to the Seiko forum there are many threads about sub-par quality watches, misaligned hands, bezels, dings.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers

All the visible surfaces of mine look great, no problems that I can see. It’s the area in between the links around the holes that the pins pass through that don’t look finished on mine. I expected this area to look better than it does.

I know what you mean about Seiko's. I own a bunch and I agree Casio’s quality control is noticeably better.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Getting my morning brew









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Chasy said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Two weaknesses are revealed by the scratched titanium B5000tb.
> 
> 1. DLC coatings come in several grades. Some have too much sp2 carbon and are not very hard.
> Most likely Casio opted to use a quick and cheap DLC process, which gives softer DLC with too much sp2 carbon.
> 
> 2. Titanium grade 5 alloy, which is used in some folding knife handles, would not be dinged like you see on the picture.
> Casio is not using grade 5 titanium, once again.
> 
> This is very strange.
> 
> A $1500 G-shock was made without using premium DLC and premium titanium alloy.
> 
> Issue #3 is that dual anti-reflective coating is missing on sapphire. Just inner-side coating is not going to work with sapphire.


@Chasy related to issue #3 I think it's a nice thing that it's inside. The reason I say this is because in the past I've owned many other high end brands with the anti-reflective coating on both sides and the most annoying thing I hated is when the outside began to wear out because I use a cloth every now and then to clean off dust or fingerprint.. most annoying thing ever.. made me wish they only did it on the inside because it was an eyesore to see the imperfections of the coating on the outside.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @Chasy related to issue #3 I think it's a nice thing that it's inside. The reason I say this is because in the past I've owned many other high end brands with the anti-reflective coating on both sides and the most annoying thing I hated is when the outside began to wear out because I use a cloth every now and then to clean off dust or fingerprint.. most annoying thing ever.. made me wish they only did it on the inside because it was an eyesore to see the imperfections of the coating on the outside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I used to have a Sinn with external AR coating. Never again. The scratches became unsightly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ottovonn said:


> I used to have a Sinn with external AR coating. Never again. The scratches became unsightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain @Ottovonn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

Ottovonn said:


> I used to have a Sinn with external AR coating. Never again. The scratches became unsightly.





Cowboy Bebop said:


> @Chasy related to issue #3 I think it's a nice thing that it's inside. The reason I say this is because in the past I've owned many other high end brands with the anti-reflective coating on both sides and the most annoying thing I hated is when the outside began to wear out because I use a cloth every now and then to clean off dust or fingerprint.. most annoying thing ever.. made me wish they only did it on the inside because it was an eyesore to see the imperfections of the coating on the outside.


Ottovonn had Sinn. 
I am wondering what brand Cowboy Bebop had?

Regarding my point #3: sapphire coatings come in very different flavors.
Some are softer and get damaged. This is true for some if not all Swiss and German watches that use outside coat. I have seen terrible wear on those.

However, there is also the coating that Casio Oceanus uses. One of my Oceanus watches (T2600) survived 5 years of very careless use with 0 problems on outside coating.
In contrast, uncoated sapphire in my Citizen Attesa got scratched in one month. Besides, it was the uncoated sapphire that was the real fingerprints magnet.

After I bought a new Oceanus (T3000) I naturally, I started to wonder just how tough is Oceanus coating. Willing to sacrifice T2600 and Attesa "for science" I took a piece of metal and tried 
to deliberately scratch the sapphire -- very very hard. The results were amazing. Both were slightly damaged, but coated sapphire less.
If the coating is correct, as we know Casio has the technology, it is as hard as sapphire itself if not harder.

By the way, DLC on Casio Oceanus (T3000) is apparently low sp2, very sturdy. Again, Casio has the technology to make DLC right.

But I am guessing price wise it is one thing to coat a small bezel in T3000 and a very different thing to coat entire B5000.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Chasy said:


> Ottovonn had Sinn.
> I am wondering what brand Cowboy Bebop had?
> 
> Regarding my point #3: sapphire coatings come in very different flavors.
> Some are softer and get damaged. This is true for some if not all Swiss and German watches that use outside coat. I have seen terrible wear on those.
> 
> However, there is also the coating that Casio Oceanus uses. One of my Oceanus watches (T2600) survived 5 years of very careless use with 0 problems on outside coating.
> In contrast, uncoated sapphire in my Citizen Attesa got scratched in one month. Besides, it was the uncoated sapphire that was the real fingerprints magnet.
> 
> After I bought a new Oceanus (T3000) I naturally, I started to wonder just how tough is Oceanus coating. Willing to sacrifice T2600 and Attesa "for science" I took a piece of metal and tried
> to deliberately scratch the sapphire -- very very hard. The results were amazing. Both were slightly damaged, but coated sapphire less.
> If the coating is correct, as we know Casio has the technology, it is as hard as sapphire itself if not harder.
> 
> By the way, DLC on Casio Oceanus (T3000) is apparently low sp2, very sturdy. Again, Casio has the technology to make DLC right.
> 
> But I am guessing price wise it is one thing to coat a small bezel in T3000 and a very different thing to coat entire B5000.


I had a TAG Heuer Carrera Titanium Calibre 16 to name one of them...very expensive at the time but I sold it as soon as I saw it failing like this.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I had a TAG Heuer Carrera Titanium Calibre 16 to name one of them...very expensive at the time but I sold it as soon as I saw it failing like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Perfect. A Swiss watch, which are known use soft coating.


----------



## FreakyCas

@Chasy
Do you still have your T2600 just wondered how you’ve found it’s overall durability any issues?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Chasy said:


> Perfect. A Swiss watch, which are known use soft coating.


I don't believe this is known fact...considering I've seen other watches that are of Swiss origin (claiming a generous film being applied) with this double anti-reflective coating...in fact some for example some German manufacturers like Steinhart use double anti-reflective coating...and they generously coat the top layer with it and still people manage to slowly diminish the coating and find imperfections with it...the point I'm trying to make is I prefer it on the inside because I don't have to worry about it being worn since I'm not rubbing the insides...anywho, you're entitled to your opinion, if this is not to your standard maybe it's not the watch for you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

FreakyCas said:


> @Chasy
> Do you still have your T2600 just wondered how you've found it's overall durability any issues?


I do. Played tennis wearing it for 5 years, also wearing it for everything else, including shower.

Sapphire is as on day one, except for the tiny marks I made when testing.
Battery is always high, although I never bothered to charge the watch.
Hands hits all markers perfectly.

The only change is titanium case gathered some scratches.

Lume still glows all night as on day 1.

A perfect watch. But I prefer T3000 with bluetooth sync and less blue tone on the dial.

PS - T3000 carbide coating is tougher than on T2600. Oceanus is improving. First I noticed that T3000 stays surprisingly 
scratch-free.
Then came this experiment.

I used spare bracelet links from T2600 and T3000 to rub one against the other. The link from T3000 scratched the 2600 link all over the place, but itself it stayed scratch-free.
This is one of the official methods to compare surface hardness.

And it tells that a recent version of Oceanus has better carbide treatment than the earlier models. Still not fully immune from hairline marks after months of use but definitely improved.


----------



## FreakyCas

Chasy said:


> I do. Played tennis wearing it for 5 years, also wearing it for everything else, including shower.
> 
> Sapphire is as on day one, except for the tiny marks I made when testing.
> Battery is always high, although I never bothered to charge the watch.
> Hands hits all markers perfectly.
> 
> The only change is titanium case gathered some scratches.
> 
> Lume still glows all night as on day 1.
> 
> A perfect watch. But I prefer T3000 with bluetooth sync and less blue tone on the dial.


Does the case pick up scratches easily then I thought it would've been less prone being titanium?
For a watch that's considered a dress watch it looks like it's held up very well!


----------



## FreakyCas

Chasy said:


> I do. Played tennis wearing it for 5 years, also wearing it for everything else, including shower.
> 
> Sapphire is as on day one, except for the tiny marks I made when testing.
> Battery is always high, although I never bothered to charge the watch.
> Hands hits all markers perfectly.
> 
> The only change is titanium case gathered some scratches.
> 
> Lume still glows all night as on day 1.
> 
> A perfect watch. But I prefer T3000 with bluetooth sync and less blue tone on the dial.


Does the case pick up scratches easily then I thought it would've been less prone being titanium?
For a watch that's considered a dress watch it looks like it's held up very well!


----------



## Chasy

Scratches on T2600 and T3000 are small and barely visible. It took me about 2 years with T2600 to have the first ones.

You can't go wrong. These are tough and scratch less than uncoated titanium and steel.


But back to G-shocks. I was about to buy B5000tb, but the issues #1, #2 and #3 now make me think...


----------



## Bauzen

eaglepowers said:


> As time of posting they have more of these in stock. I've been watching this over the past couple of days and stock goes in and out. If it's out you can request a notification but I suggest constantly checking this site if you miss out right now.
> 
> If you're on the fence this should be reason enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000-tcm-1-watch-133866
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000tb-1-watch-133867
> 
> Use code 40THANKS to save 40% off the inflated retail, it's the lowest price I've seen on these.


Just snagged the last one thanks to you!


----------



## Badger18

Chasy said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Two weaknesses are revealed by the scratched titanium B5000tb.
> 
> 1. DLC coatings come in several grades. Some have too much sp2 carbon and are not very hard.
> Most likely Casio opted to use a quick and cheap DLC process, which gives softer DLC with too much sp2 carbon.
> 
> 2. Titanium grade 5 alloy, which is used in some folding knife handles, would not be dinged like you see on the picture.
> Casio is not using grade 5 titanium, once again.
> 
> This is very strange.
> 
> A $1500 G-shock was made without using premium DLC and premium titanium alloy.
> 
> Issue #3 is that dual anti-reflective coating is missing on sapphire. Just inner-side coating is not going to work with sapphire.


Hi Chasy have you seen Casio quote the titanium grade I have been trying to find this ,most watch companies that use a high grade freely quote this info .


----------



## Chasy

Badger18 said:


> Hi Chasy have you seen Casio quote the titanium grade I have been trying to find this ,most watch companies that use a high grade freely quote this info .


I have not.

Given that working with grade 5 is much harder, Casio would be bragging about it left and right. They are not.

For a G s h o c k, grade 5 would sound like the natural titanium grade to use. Tough titanium!


----------



## mtb2104

i am ok with the dings, and i don't really care what grade is used as long as it lasts. 
Ti flexes, and sometimes it is a good thing... I will rather have dings on the watch instead of sharp pain on the wrist
DLC is not forever, it just delays the process, much like DiaShield etc

i have dinged my sapphire crystals on my other watches while riding.. possibly due to flying diamonds/rocks/dust/sand
i have also dinged my 904 steels when changing straps
i even dinged my ceramic bezel somehow, but luckily it did not crack

it's just a watch... you buy because you like it, and you wear because you like it.


----------



## yokied

mtb2104 said:


> it's just a watch... you buy because you like it, and you wear because you like it.


Username mtb checks out! Couldn't agree more - if you just like looking at them there's a much easier, cheaper way to just look at them: follow a hashtag.


----------



## Badger18

There is a large difference between grade2 and grade5 titanium g2 takes 350 mpa to deform and g5 approx 1000 mpa there are heaps of other variations too , please don’t take this as ti square bashing I was so keen but my watches don’t lead a easy life so I will wait and see if Casio reveals more info or I will wait for a possible carbon square.


----------



## kubr1ck

Badger18 said:


> There is a large difference between grade2 and grade5 titanium g2 takes 350 mpa to deform and g5 approx 1000 mpa there are heaps of other variations too , please don't take this as ti square bashing I was so keen but my watches don't lead a easy life so I will wait and see if Casio reveals more info or I will wait for a possible carbon square.


$1,500 is a lot of dough for a square. I doubt any reasonable person would bash you for doing your due diligence. I think most of us are so excited about Casio finally producing a full titanium square with a sapphire crystal that we're not deep diving into these types of matters. Doesn't mean you don't have a right to.


----------



## mtb2104

I apologise if I sounded offensive.
I was in a similar boat when I started my watch journey... 
I even questioned if rubber gaskets/o-rings used by Rolex are/are superior than Viton... so far I think nobody but Rolex knows.

Likewise, yes I would definitely prefer a Grade 5 Ti, because it sounds better valued. 
But if it is really only a Grade 2, does it stop me from enjoying the watch?
No, at least for me.

Who knows, maybe the main watch body is Grade 5 for its superior quality, and the bezel a Grade 2 for its flexibility (think resin)?

PS: I think I am bashing the Ti square, literally & physically


----------



## tomchicago

Reminder: Sapphire crystal costs Casio probably $10 USD.


----------



## trkzltnlvnt

Just wanted to ask from the owners of this watch, how loud is the alarm sound?
I sold my GPR-B1000 only for this reason, it had a barely noticeable beep. 

Thank you, and have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## gojira54

torokzl said:


> Just wanted to ask from the owners of this watch, how loud is the alarm sound?
> I sold my GPR-B1000 only for this reason, it had a barely noticeable beep.
> 
> Thank you, and have a nice day, everyone.


Honestly - it's pathetic :/
My DW-5030 with 3421 module is *much* louder, for me this is the only disappointing thing about the ti 5000... everything else is great!
DW-5030 is 79 grams, GMW-B5000-TCM is 99, that for me is killer =]


----------



## tomchicago

Good question and good point. I think it's symptomatic of nearly all solar G's. My battery powered DW-5035 and 5735 have nice, crisp loud alarms. My solar GMW-B5000 is too quiet.



gojira54 said:


> Honestly - it's pathetic :/
> My DW-5030 with 3421 module is *much* louder, for me this is the only disappointing thing about the ti 5000... everything else is great!
> DW-5030 is 79 grams, GMW-B5000-TCM is 99, that for me is killer =]


----------



## Ottovonn

My TI Camo square has finally sustained some wear and tear. It's barely perceptible, but there are scratch marks on the clasp, probably from being worn at my desk. There are also small marks by the links were the clasp rubs against the link. It's odd though; depending on how the light hits the surface, the coating looks intact, but when viewed at other angles, the marks are visible. I suppose my experience may confirm that the camo pattern may be less durable than typical DLC. 

It's okay, though. I'm enjoying my watch and will continue to do so, and have not babied it thus far. Still, the first marks always sting. 

I will try to take photos soon. Overall, I am still very pleased with my Ti square. Maybe a little wabi here and there won't hurt.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> My TI Camo square has finally sustained some wear and tear. It's barely perceptible, but there are scratch marks on the clasp, probably from being worn at my desk. There are also small marks by the links were the clasp rubs against the link. It's odd though; depending on how the light hits the surface, the coating looks intact, but when viewed at other angles, the marks are visible. I suppose my experience may confirm that the camo pattern may be less durable than typical DLC.
> 
> It's okay, though. I'm enjoying my watch and will continue to do so, and have not babied it thus far. Still, the first marks always sting.
> 
> I will try to take photos soon. Overall, I am still very pleased with my Ti square. Maybe a little wabi here and there won't hurt.


Sorry to hear yours has a few marks already Otto, but hey, maybe now you can relax and not worry about babying it too much. ;-) I'm thinking that's how I'd be, anyway.

Here I am doing more physical work today for my move than I've done in 30 years, and pi$$ed that I'm not wearing my camo square. :-d I'm 'forced' to wear my GPR Ranger for this tough job, and it's served me well so far. :-!

Hopefully back to my camo square tomorrow!


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new unboxing and short review of the camo titanium square.


----------



## trkzltnlvnt

gojira54 said:


> Honestly - it's pathetic :/
> My DW-5030 with 3421 module is *much* louder, for me this is the only disappointing thing about the ti 5000... everything else is great!
> DW-5030 is 79 grams, GMW-B5000-TCM is 99, that for me is killer =]


Thank you for your response.

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry to hear yours has a few marks already Otto, but hey, maybe now you can relax and not worry about babying it too much. ;-) I'm thinking that's how I'd be, anyway.
> 
> Here I am doing more physical work today for my move than I've done in 30 years, and pi$$ed that I'm not wearing my camo square. :-d I'm 'forced' to wear my GPR Ranger for this tough job, and it's served me well so far. :-!
> 
> Hopefully back to my camo square tomorrow!


I hope you can relax with a cold one after moving's all done, Time4play. The big Ranger will no doubt serve you well. 

As for my camo square, I really have to look hard to find the marks. I used to be extremely bothered by scratches -- early in my WIS career I used to polish my divers with Cape Cod -- but nowadays, I embrace the little scratches and dings. They add character to the watch and, as a result, it really becomes my personal watch, each scratch a reminder of my lived experiences. In this case, long days behind an office desk dreaming of adventure :-d


----------



## Miklos86

On the Facebook page of G Shock Casio made a post about the TB on November 30, 2019. One user asked if a pure Ti version without DLC coating. Casio responded that "at the present time it is not planned to produce a pure titanium variant".


----------



## Citizen V

That black DLC titanium looks really nice! I'm normally not a fan of all black watches, but it suits G-shocks.

Now I just need to convince myself these aren't too large for me.


----------



## wow445

been wearing mine and it's been a joy. Might be my daily this winter!


----------



## yokied

Anyone else thinking about picking up a spare bezel and bracelet during this Pacparts sale? Are they cheaper than getting stuff replaced by Casio?


----------



## haejuk

I just got my TB yesterday. Sized the bracelet and wore it for a while, but wasn't doing anything for me. I guess I just prefer resin squares. Maybe I'll sell it and pick up a 5035.


----------



## tomchicago

I was wearing my 5035 when I tried on the TB & came to the same conclusion.



haejuk said:


> I just got my TB yesterday. Sized the bracelet and wore it for a while, but wasn't doing anything for me. I guess I just prefer resin squares. Maybe I'll sell it and pick up a 5035.


----------



## dgaddis

yokied said:


> Anyone else thinking about picking up a spare bezel and bracelet during this Pacparts sale? Are they cheaper than getting stuff replaced by Casio?


lol, have you seen the prices on those parts? Geez.


----------



## yokied

dgaddis said:


> lol, have you seen the prices on those parts? Geez.


And the question is would sourcing them from Casio be any cheaper? Pacparts sale is over so it's academic until the next sale but maybe experienced Casiophiles can answer it?


----------



## claybae

wow I thought it was resin at first sight


----------



## clarencek

So... I mean I know Casio will at some point do a camo version with a positive display but I went ahead and did it myself.

I found a deal on a 5000 from Black Friday and went ahead and swapped the modules.


















Both modules out. I noticed there double-sided tape on the modules to stick them to the case. Weird I don't remember seeing that before. 
I don't have a scale but the SS caseback definitely adds more weight than the TI module.










I opted to leave the SS models black screws with the camo bracelet since the buttons on the module were black.


































I think it looks pretty good. It's slightly heavier but not noticeable. And of course I don't have a sapphire crystal anymore. I'm not brave enough to do a real module swap.

So with the TI module I put it in the black SS case with rubber strap. I think it turned out pretty good. It's also super light.


























And for all my squares together.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Hats off to you, Sir. Well done.

Well done.


----------



## gnus411

Ruh roh...just ordered the camo...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital_1

I have had the G-Shock GMW-B5000TB-1 for a week on wrist now and I think it is amazing. The articulation on the bracelet links is superb in my opinion and makes wearing the watch very comfortable. I just wish Casio would re-release the all Titanium MRG 1100-2 Frogman


----------



## HiggsBoson

clarencek, that looks absolutely awesome! :-! In my opinion, better than the original!


----------



## De smid

Just noticed watchway.co.uk is selling the band for the TB for £300,- a steal imho and makes u wonder what the expensive part of the watch is that made it €1600,-

Ordering one for the heap of spares i already own and never need. But better safe then roaming ebay for overpriced parts when they are sold out.


----------



## gnus411

Ottovonn said:


> Loving this TI Square!
> 
> Here's my mini-one day review. After having owned a several full metal squares, I was not too keen on the TI square. The camo model grew on me, but I did not think the 1.6k price tag was worth the finish and TI construction. That said, in the end, I gave in when the opportunity to see it in person presented itself. I am weak haha
> 
> After a full-day of wear at the office, I actually found that I often forgot I was wearing it. My other full metals are comfortable, but noticeable on the wrist. I'm mostly aware that they're strapped on.
> 
> I also love the camo finish. I'm generally not a fan of camo on watches, but Casio did a great job creating a rather subdued camo that sets this square apart from the current roster. From a distance, the watch appears almost grey. I found myself staring at the watch during lulls in work, admiring the dot pattern. The caseback has a nice sunburst effect, reminiscent of the old-school pre-90's screwback squares. Very nice touch.
> 
> As for whether I think the TI square was worth the impulse buy -- I'm a tad conflicted. I think if you don't own some of the current full metal squares, perhaps it might be worth just splurging on this ultimate square. It's truly comfortable and looks great. If you already own a few full metals, then this TI square might not be compelling enough to acquire.
> 
> I think in my current collection, the negative display and TI construction makes this model worth keeping alongside my TFC and silver square. For now, I'll enjoy my camo square (and I may let go of a few watches . . .)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great post! I was on the fence about this model due to its price point as well, but after a decent discount was available, couldn't resist. As I kept seeing it, the design also grew on me. Can't wait for it to arrive.

That being said, will probably part with a BNIB Steel square and an MTG to balance the purchase out since the MTG in reality has gotten little wrist wear over the past year. Such a beautiful piece though...tough to let go of it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

De smid said:


> Just noticed watchway.co.uk is selling the band for the TB for £300,- a steal imho and *makes u wonder what the expensive part of the watch is that made it €1600*,-
> 
> Ordering one for the heap of spares i already own and never need. But better safe then roaming ebay for overpriced parts when they are sold out.


We've been over this again and again. It's the marketing.


----------



## philipkarlevans

New Casio
108 gm, gwmb5000tb1. 3459 module, 12.03.2019.
75 gm, dw50001jf. 3159 module, 07.29.2014.
On the scale, I thought weight would be noticable.
On the wrist not noticeable.
Took out 4 links, not difficult, tedious.
Very comfortable/not weight aware on the wrist.


----------



## kubr1ck

A nice Yin to the *TB-1*'s Yang. |>


----------



## Maddog1970

So, for those of us with both, which one is your fave?

For me, it's the camo, based on its unique design and texture......but it's early days yet, and that may change!


----------



## JustAbe

Maddog1970 said:


> *So, for those of us with both, which one is your fave?*
> For me, it's the camo, based on its unique design and texture......but it's early days yet, and that may change!


:think: I love Classics, this one is an Icon and the design survived for so long *GMW-B5000TB-1JR* :-!b-)|>


----------



## JohnM

haejuk said:


> I just got my TB yesterday. Sized the bracelet and wore it for a while, but wasn't doing anything for me. I guess I just prefer resin squares. Maybe I'll sell it and pick up a 5035.


Was it the weight or feel on the wrist compared to resin?


----------



## JohnM

tomchicago said:


> I was wearing my 5035 when I tried on the TB & came to the same conclusion.


Same question I just asked of haejuk -- what was it about the Ti watch that didn't do it for you, compared to resin? I'm tempted but on the fence ...


----------



## kubr1ck

JohnM said:


> Same question I just asked of haejuk -- what was it about the Ti watch that didn't do it for you, compared to resin? I'm tempted but on the fence ...


Some people just don't like the light weight of titanium and think it feels cheap and plasticy, which I can understand. It's really something you have to try on and decide for yourself. I personally like the fact that it is a metal that is lighter and stronger than steel, completely hypoallergenic and very comfortable. That added with the DLC coating and sapphire crystal sealed the deal.

That being said, these in no way replace the original resin squares, which I would go to every time for rough and durable everyday use. The resin squares also remain the most comfortable to wear. No metal square will ever supplant that. The Ti squares are ultimately novelty items, and their price reflects that.


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> So, for those of us with both, which one is your fave?
> 
> For me, it's the camo, based on its unique design and texture......but it's early days yet, and that may change!


The camo version manages to be both flashy and stealthy and has a "cool" factor that has elicited an enthusiasm I've never seen before from people who normally don't like squares (this tells me that their value will skyrocket once production ends). But between the two I prefer the understated elegance of the TB-1 with its updated take on the the original DW-5000C-1B.


----------



## JohnM

^ Thanks Kubr1ck! I love squares and my favorite is the low key, but very solid and comfortable, GW-5000-1JF.

I really like the intricate camo pattern on the TCM, as well as its light weight. My hesitation, apart from price, is the potential 'bling factor' of this watch. It seems pretty shiny and reflective, at least in some pictures and videos. Would you agree or is it relatively low key, stealthy, and under the radar, as a camo watch should (maybe) be? ;-)


----------



## JohnM

^ Well Kubr1ck, as I was typing the message above, I think you already answered my question!


----------



## Fullers1845

kubr1ck said:


> Some people just don't like the light weight of titanium and think it feels cheap and plasticy, which I can understand. It's really something you have to try on and decide for yourself. I personally like the fact that it is a metal that is lighter and stronger than steel, completely hypoallergenic and very comfortable. That added with the DLC coating and sapphire crystal sealed the deal.
> 
> That being said, these in no way replace the original resin squares, which I would go to every time for rough and durable everyday use. The resin squares also remain the most comfortable to wear. No metal square will ever supplant that. The Ti squares are ultimately novelty items, and their price reflects that.





kubr1ck said:


> The camo version manages to be both flashy and stealthy and has a "cool" factor that has elicited an enthusiasm I've never seen before from people who normally don't like squares (this tells me that their value will skyrocket once production ends). But between the two I prefer the understated elegance of the TB-1 with its updated take on the the original DW-5000C-1B.


I'd be interested in this Titanium Camo pattern/texture on a resin bezel and combi bracelet. For say, $200.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fullers1845 said:


> I'd be interested in this Titanium Camo pattern/texture on a resin bezel and combi bracelet. For say, $200.


Though it doesn't match your specs, the closest Casio has come recently is the $200 *GM-5600B-3* with the black IP steel bezel and resin strap, which I've handled in person and was impressed by.


----------



## tomchicago

You can buy the black version all day long at MSRP and probably eventually less is my guess based on how the initial shipment is trading.


----------



## eaglepowers

JohnM said:


> ^ Thanks Kubr1ck! I love squares and my favorite is the low key, but very solid and comfortable, GW-5000-1JF.
> 
> I really like the intricate camo pattern on the TCM, as well as its light weight. My hesitation, apart from price, is the potential 'bling factor' of this watch. It seems pretty shiny and reflective, at least in some pictures and videos. Would you agree or is it relatively low key, stealthy, and under the radar, as a camo watch should (maybe) be? ;-)


Kubr1ck's description is accurate, the TCM is both blingy and stealthy at the same time which I love. If you look at someone wearing the TCM it doesn't jump out as much as the silver, metal version but if you look directly at it it has a nice sophisticated bling that you don't see in many watches. I've been always wanting a sophisticated G and for me this does it. I thought the other metals did it but after the honeymoon wore off I found them to lack that higher end finesse. Something about the cohesiveness between the bezel and band, hierarchy of the face to the bezel/band, lack of sapphire crystal or overall fit and finish? Or probably a combination of them all?

I would say that the TCM is more "camo pattern" designed vs being a camo functional watch. The bezel is too blingy and the camo variances are more subtle in person vs photos. If stealthy is more important to you than camo look I'd go for the TB version. If high end looking square is what you're looking for I don't think you can go wrong w/ either.


----------



## eaglepowers

Maddog1970 said:


> So, for those of us with both, which one is your fave?
> 
> For me, it's the camo, based on its unique design and texture......but it's early days yet, and that may change!


I've only got the TCM but here are my thoughts on why I chose it over the TB.
TB is best suited(because of price) to the square connoisseur. More traditional, under the radar, blink and you won't notice that it's a very expensive G vs a cheap G. However, it comes w/ all the physical high end benefits that you paid for.
TCM- flashier, stands out more from any other square and unique in the watch world which makes this the more bang for buck G to most of us but lacks that traditional G look.
To justify the purchase I needed something that stood out more from my watch collection than the TB. If the price wasn't so high I would've owned both.


----------



## yokied

eaglepowers said:


> TCM- flashier, stands out more from any other square and unique in the watch world which makes this the more bang for buck G to most of us but lacks that traditional G look.
> To justify the purchase I needed something that stood out more from my watch collection than the TB. If the price wasn't so high I would've owned both.


The TCM stunning and much more subtle in the metal. It's flashier than the TB, sure, but the TB is a matte black watch. The TCM is still using a TB as a base, so it's mostly matte black, with a pretty subtle and well executed pattern. I think a lot of the photos exaggerate the effect. Look at it from 2+ feet away and it's very dark and subtle.


----------



## Miklos86

eaglepowers said:


> I've only got the TCM but here are my thoughts on why I chose it over the TB.
> To justify the purchase I needed something that stood out more from my watch collection than the TB. If the price wasn't so high I would've owned both.


My thoughts exactly. I've considered long and hard getting the TB as well during the black friday sales, but I'm glad that I've ultimately decided against it. There will be other Ti models ('Tron' as whispered above, and hopefully others), but the TB clashes with the GW5000 in terms of under-the-radar premium feel.

After wearing the TCM extensively I was a bit hesitant to put on the GW5000, wondering how the "old guy" would feel. My hesitation was unfounded, they are very different watches. There is no escaping the fact that the TCM is metal, its special treated surface is much more delicate than the disposable resin of the GW5000. I'm more at ease wearing the GW5000 for this reason, but wish its buttons were as easy to operate as those of the GMW range.

That said I'm extremely pleased with the titanium bracelet of the camo, its extremely comfortable. I'd be glad to buy any other Ti square in the future.


----------



## nick h.

Hmm, a pair of titanium G-Shocks, or a motorbike. I'll take the motorbike! These watches are taklng G-Shock prices into strange territory. What's the manufacturing cost of the module I wonder...$5? Maybe $10?


----------



## nick h.

dgaddis said:


> We've been over this again and again. It's the marketing.


I think you mean the profit margin.


----------



## Irf

nick h. said:


> Hmm, a pair of titanium G-Shocks, or a motorbike. I'll take the motorbike! These watches are taklng G-Shock prices into strange territory. What's the manufacturing cost of the module I wonder...$5? Maybe $10?


That's a bit of a funny comparison.

Someone can say the same about a Rolex/Ap/(insert brand here) vs a used car.


----------



## nick h.

It is, but it's realistic for me. I bought a £3000 BMW bike a few weeks ago. Naturally the bike has far, far higher running costs than a watch. But even so...it makes you think about the price of pleasure. I've just ordered the gold metal GMW-B5000GD-9ER for £371 - that's pretty much my limit for a G-Shock.


----------



## HiggsBoson

nick h. said:


> It is, but it's realistic for me. I bought a £3000 BMW bike a few weeks ago. Naturally the bike has far, far higher running costs than a watch. But even so...it makes you think about the price of pleasure. I've just ordered the gold metal GMW-B5000GD-9ER for £371 - that's pretty much my limit for a G-Shock.


When buying any 'expensive' items, the only person we have to justify it too, is ourselves.
I've got friends who spend a great deal of money on cycles, golf clubs etc. 
That doesn't make 'sense' to me, because I'm not 'into' those particular activities. However, when it comes to watches, I'll (almost) spend what I need to, to get what I want.
This doesn't make sense to my friends, either. To them, it's a case of, 'paying that for a watch, you must be mad'! 
Buy what you like/want/can justify, if not, then don't spend the money! Works for me. :-!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Though it doesn't match your specs, the closest Casio has come recently is the $200 *GM-5600B-3* with the black IP steel bezel and resin strap, which I've handled in person and was impressed by.


That is what I went with. I really wanted the titanium camo (and who knows, might sell a few watches and just go for it!), but wasn't sure about the price tag, so I went with this. It looks great and the olive green strap really helps accentuate the camo dial.


----------



## Maddog1970

1st world problems.....



HiggsBoson said:


> When buying any 'expensive' items, the only person we have to justify it too, is ourselves.
> I've got friends who spend a great deal of money on cycles, golf clubs etc.
> That doesn't make 'sense' to me, because I'm not 'into' those particular activities. However, when it comes to watches, I'll (almost) spend what I need to, to get what I want.
> This doesn't make sense to my friends, either. To them, it's a case of, 'paying that for a watch, you must be mad'!
> Buy what you like/want/can justify, if not, then don't spend the money! Works for me. :-!


----------



## tomchicago

G-Shock.com just sent me an email pushing the titanium camo. These are not flying off the shelves by a mile.


----------



## memento_mori

I had a camo in my hands today - it does not speak to me.

But if a European is interested: https://www.ella-juwelen.at/marken/casio-uhren/g-shock?product_list_order=new

Both variations are in stock with 10% minus.


----------



## kubr1ck

tomchicago said:


> G-Shock.com just sent me an email pushing the titanium camo. These are not flying off the shelves by a mile.


Of course not. They are $1600, lol. But you mark my words, production will end on this watch by mid-2020, and by 2021 the market price on the TCM will be 2-3 times what it is now.


----------



## gnus411

Just got my camo in, and WOW. More thoughts to come after some wrist time!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

Initial thoughts:

Weight/wrist feel: While I love the weight of the steel, the titanium gives great wrist feel at a lighter, but still solid weight. it's still metal.

Stealth vs Bling:. I don't think this is blingy at all. From far away, the camo pattern is very subtle. As you get closer, the intricate details really start to stand out, but not in a glaring fashion. I think pictures (which look awesome IMHO) bring out more of the detailing than how it looks in person.

Misc: The sapphire glass is icing on the cake, and the sunburst caseback is cool, if at least nothing special; different.

Overall:. For me, this is the ultimate square of the day...all the boxes checked and a true conversation piece.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

*Not sure why Tapatalk is uploading all my pics sideways...¯\_(ツ)_/¯**


----------



## nick h.

I don't know whether this is good news as I'm not up to speed on prices and availability, but I just noticed that the non-camo one is in stock for £1150 at Revolution https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


----------



## HiggsBoson

nick h. said:


> I don't know whether this is good news as I'm not up to speed on prices and availability, but I just noticed that the non-camo one is in stock for £1150 at Revolution https://shop.revolution.watch/g-shock-full-titanium-gmw-b5000tb.html


Not such a bargain, if you reside in the UK. Add 25% for VAT & import duties and that equates to: £1,500.
It can be purchased directly from the Casio UK website for £1,400.


----------



## nick h.

Apologies, I thought Revolution was in the UK. What a terrible deal!


----------



## Orange_GT3

nick h. said:


> Apologies, I thought Revolution was in the UK. What a terrible deal!


Nope, they are based in Singapore. They sell this model in various currencies including AUD at 2,280!


----------



## HiggsBoson

nick h. said:


> Apologies, I thought Revolution was in the UK. What a terrible deal!


No need to apologise, fella. Easy mistake to make! ;-)


----------



## Citizen V

Chasy said:


> I have not.
> 
> Given that working with grade 5 is much harder, Casio would be bragging about it left and right. They are not.
> 
> For a G s h o c k, grade 5 would sound like the natural titanium grade to use. Tough titanium!


I contacted Casio after seeing these post and finally received a response. Their CS stated:



> Thank you for choosing Casio America. The Grade 5 Titanium is used on this G-Shock model GMW-B5000TB.


----------



## Ottovonn

Citizen V said:


> I contacted Casio after seeing these post and finally received a response. Their CS stated:


Wow. If I recall correctly, the Tudor Pelagos, a titanium auto uses grade 2 titanium. Of course, comparing apples and oranges covered with armor. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

Anyone know if it's Grade 5 titanium on the GMW-B5000TCM-1 too?

After looking at Kubr1ck's and all of your pictures, I couldn't resist this thing, despite the steep price. Is 'stealth-bling' a word?


----------



## unimorpheus

I have not been able to find a smoking price on the GWM-B5000TB-1. I think I missed the black Friday discounts on that one but I did get lucky and snagged a GMW-B5000TCM-1 for $960 US. 25% friends and family plus a 20% order concession for screwing up the in store pickup. Didn't really want this model but at $640 off retail I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## kubr1ck

JohnM said:


> Anyone know if it's Grade 5 titanium on the GMW-B5000TCM-1 too?
> 
> After looking at Kubr1ck's and all of your pictures, I couldn't resist this thing, despite the steep price. Is 'stealth-bling' a word?


I think it's a very safe bet that if the TB-1 uses Grade 5 Ti, so does the TCM-1. Good luck with your purchase. I think you'll be pleased with whichever model you choose.


----------



## kubr1ck

Dear Casio Japan, next please produce a titanium square in its natural color tone. It would be a nice, subdued counterpart to the chrome-like steel square. :-!


----------



## Facelessman

kubr1ck said:


> Dear Casio Japan, next please produce a titanium square in its natural color tone. It would be a nice, subdued counterpart to the chrome-like steel square. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14696607


In regular production please.

Also wondering how limited there 2 models will be in term of number. From what I understand Casio set a limit on production time not number. Maybe any of us who have been in limited G-Shock game long enough could share some experience? Personally I'm not a fan of limited production at all but I'm glad I bought TB. The watch is super awesome


----------



## bartek.indyk

Hi guys! (First time posting here, but been browsing really for years!)

I recently joined the titans club also, but today I've run into interesting info and was hoping that maybe one of you could have it sorted out possibly for all of us.

At the time, when the titans were announced and later on the pre-sale begun there was an info on one site, that they have exclusive first batch of those with one interesting thing added (by the site itself):
_
"Your purchase of the G-SHOCK Full Titanium GMW-B5000TB from Shop.Revolution.Watch will be accompanied by a special booklet published by Revolution mapping out the creation of the all-titanium GMW-B5000TB"_

That would be ultra cool to just see the booklet and discover how the process went on. Anyone has that version with the signed by Ibe box and can share what the booklet contains?


----------



## James142

Do you think they will come out with lots of titanium variants, or just make this a one-off (two-off )?

I am guessing variants, because $$$


----------



## tomchicago

There is a massive profit margin on these but on the other hand they're not selling that well so who knows. Casio have also painted themselves into a corner with pricing.


----------



## James142

Yeah, I bet they're crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Ottovonn

tomchicago said:


> There is a massive profit margin on these but on the other hand they're not selling that well so who knows. Casio have also painted themselves into a corner with pricing.


What gives you them impression that they're not selling well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

I find it works well to step away from f17 for about 6 months or so because when I come back there's usually something that really interests me. The GMW-B5000-TB and -TCM are just those things. |> I've got both on order and I'm most excited to wear the -TCM.

I've mostly been wearing other brands lately but the call of the square will change that for a while at least!


----------



## tomchicago

Wide availability.



Ottovonn said:


> What gives you them impression that they're not selling well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unimorpheus

tomchicago said:


> Wide availability.


...and significant discounting on the TCM at least.


----------



## gnus411

Thinking of picking up a 2nd TCM...would love to know where I should go!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

Ottovonn said:


> What gives you them impression that they're not selling well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya, even in singapore...they're literally in most g-shock stores...priced at SGD2999 / USD2200.


----------



## kubr1ck

mikeymoto said:


> I find it works well to step away from f17 for about 6 months or so because when I come back there's usually something that really interests me.


You're also doing your wallet a favor, lol. F17 is the gatekeeper to a bottomless money pit. :-d


----------



## yokied

mikeymoto said:


> I find it works well to step away from f17 for about 6 months or so because when I come back there's usually something that really interests me. The GMW-B5000-TB and -TCM are just those things. |> I've got both on order and I'm most excited to wear the -TCM.
> 
> I've mostly been wearing other brands lately but the call of the square will change that for a while at least!


Good call. The daily grind around here probably made me about 3 or 4 gshocks heavier than I should be. Gshocks are such a PITA because it's very hard to justify bothering to sell them, no wonder people start making up rules like they don't count towards collection numbers.


----------



## J.JUN

Everdying said:


> ya, even in singapore...they're literally in most g-shock stores...priced at SGD2999 / USD2200.


I'm from Singapore, just to clarify, both TB and TCM are going at S$2299. Seems like it's most expensive in Singapore, compared to other countries.


----------



## J.JUN

Everdying said:


> ya, even in singapore...they're literally in most g-shock stores...priced at SGD2999 / USD2200.


I'm from Singapore, just to clarify, both TB and TCM are going at S$2299. Seems like it's most expensive in Singapore, compared to other countries.


----------



## HiggsBoson

J.JUN said:


> I'm from Singapore, just to clarify, both TB and TCM are going at S$2299. Seems like it's most expensive in Singapore, compared to other countries.


That's quite a bit cheaper than here in the UK. £1,400 for the TB and £1,480 for the TCM. :roll: Rip-off Britain strikes again....


----------



## mikeymoto

yokied said:


> mikeymoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it works well to step away from f17 for about 6 months or so because when I come back there's usually something that really interests me. The GMW-B5000-TB and -TCM are just those things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got both on order and I'm most excited to wear the -TCM.
> 
> I've mostly been wearing other brands lately but the call of the square will change that for a while at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. The daily grind around here probably made me about 3 or 4 gshocks heavier than I should be. Gshocks are such a PITA because it's very hard to justify bothering to sell them, no wonder people start making up rules like they don't count towards collection numbers.
Click to expand...

Heh heh. Someday I'll start a ninja square collector thread to see who has the lowest post count to highest square count ratio. Photo evidence required. I don't promote or try to compete in number of watches possessed, but somehow I have way more than I'll ever need. Not talking Sjors level, but up there.

I only go for solar atomic Gs so that helps me limit consumption. Since the collab pieces are usually based on the DWs I don't have to suffer that temptation.


----------



## memento_mori

kubr1ck said:


> A nice Yin to the *TB-1*'s Yang. |>
> 
> View attachment 14689741
> 
> 
> View attachment 14689743
> 
> 
> View attachment 14689759
> 
> 
> View attachment 14689763


Your photos are the best!


----------



## yokied

Well, after ten days or so I finally took the plastics off the camo and sized it. I damn near didn't and still may sell it but I figured it at least deserves a chance. If this fails I'll be done with digitals and will sell all of them. Anyway that's a future me problem.

It sure looks the part, still nice and dark but with a slight camo sparkle. The texture is very tactile, not quite sensual but getting there. The lightness of the titanium makes it unnoticeable to wear just like a resin, so mission accomplished there. The lightness of the bracelet and the watch head are very forgiving of all the design flaws in the bracelet construction, proving once again that weight is the most important determinant of wearability. 

It feels good on and somehow sits well despite the effective lug to lug being very long indeed. The first articulating links in the bracelet are basically on the edge of my 7.5 inch wrist. Not good design and if it were steel this would be an issue but it's simply unnoticeable and entirely theoretical because of the lightness and good weight distribution away from the watch head.


----------



## J.JUN

I just got my B5000 TB from Osaka BIC Camera! That was the second last piece available. With tax rebate and a 7% discount, it is probably one of the cheapest that is available in the market!


----------



## Everdying

J.JUN said:


> Everdying said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya, even in singapore...they're literally in most g-shock stores...priced at SGD2999 / USD2200.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Singapore, just to clarify, both TB and TCM are going at S$2299. Seems like it's most expensive in Singapore, compared to other countries.
Click to expand...

oops typo... ya SGD2299.
and ya, i guess due to how casio wants to price it there leaves it at the mercy of currency exchange.

the price tho isn't much different in Malaysia where it retails for RM6999.


----------



## Dan GSR

Anyone try fitting a resin strap yet?


----------



## J.JUN

Everdying said:


> oops typo... ya SGD2299.
> and ya, i guess due to how casio wants to price it there leaves it at the mercy of currency exchange.
> 
> the price tho isn't much different in Malaysia where it retails for RM6999.


While these titanium squares are really nice, charging beyond S$2k is, in my opinion, not a good move. I can already imagine the price for upcoming limited ed titanium squares in the near future...


----------



## wow445

Dropped by a local AD and he said that he got 3 and all sold out - even he was surprised at how fast it went


----------



## derrywalsh

I'm really hoping to get one of these (GMW-B5000TCM) Does anyone have any kind of intel on just how "limited" this piece will be? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan GSR

My local boutique has both in stock


----------



## GaryK30

A new review of the standard titanium square by Maverick Watch Reviews.


----------



## kevio

Dan GSR said:


> Anyone try fitting a resin strap yet?


I wore my TB with a resin strap for a short while. It felt almost as light and is as comfortable as a resin square. In the end I went back to the bracelet since I like the way it feels and looks but I'll probably go back to a resin strap next summer when it gets warm again.


----------



## Dan GSR

kevio said:


> I wore my TB with a resin strap for a short while. It felt almost as light and is as comfortable as a resin square. In the end I went back to the bracelet since I like the way it feels and looks but I'll probably go back to a resin strap next summer when it gets warm again.


Thanks for the insight


----------



## Dan GSR

Kevio any pics of the front?


----------



## memento_mori

A really realistic review! ;-)


----------



## mikeymoto

These babies are smokin'! :-!


----------



## GrussGott

Dude, best wrist shot I've seen on the forum!








I don't get why people take close-ups of their watch on their wrist ... the whole point of wrist shot should be DISTANCE so the viewer can get an idea of what the watch looks like FROM A DISTANCE! Who walks around with their wrist touching their nose!? DISTANCE people DISTANCE!



gnus411 said:


>


----------



## Takvorian

GrussGott said:


> Dude, best wrist shot I've seen on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why people take close-ups of their watch on their wrist ... the whole point of wrist shot should be DISTANCE so the viewer can get an idea of what the watch looks like FROM A DISTANCE! Who walks around with their wrist touching their nose!? DISTANCE people DISTANCE!


For me, I like close-ups better.


----------



## Dan GSR

Does the sapphire crystal increase sharpness/readability compared to the steel models?


----------



## acadian

Dan GSR said:


> Does the sapphire crystal increase sharpness/readability compared to the steel models?


I compared them and I have to say "no it doesn't"


----------



## Facelessman

Beauty and the beater


----------



## Rammus

Facelessman said:


> Beauty and the beater
> 
> Very nice pics |>


----------



## eaglepowers

Dan GSR said:


> Does the sapphire crystal increase sharpness/readability compared to the steel models?


No, but the surface has a rich gloss/reflectiveness that you don't see on the standard crystal. It's a subtle but visible upgrade IMO. Might be my imagination or maybe I'm seeing the hint of anti-reflective coating? Either way I feel that it's a nice improvement from all the other squares I own.


----------



## Ottovonn

GrussGott said:


> Dude, best wrist shot I've seen on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why people take close-ups of their watch on their wrist ... the whole point of wrist shot should be DISTANCE so the viewer can get an idea of what the watch looks like FROM A DISTANCE! Who walks around with their wrist touching their nose!? DISTANCE people DISTANCE!


I understand where you're coming from, but I think most folks just want to show off the details of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Ottovonn said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but *I think most folks just want to show off the details of the watch. *


And they should! Close-ups are fine, it's not one or the other, it's both. Don't shoot a close-up and then say, "here's one on my wrist" that's also a close-up.

If you're trying to show what a watch looks like on your wrist, the shot has to have distance unless your arms are 1 inch in length and stick out of the side of your head.

In that case, i'm ok with it.


----------



## gnus411

GrussGott said:


> And they should! Close-ups are fine, it's not one or the other, it's both. Don't shoot a close-up and then say, "here's one on my wrist" that's also a close-up.
> 
> If you're trying to show what a watch looks like on your wrist, the shot has to have distance unless your arms are 1 inch in length and stick out of the side of your head.
> 
> In that case, i'm ok with it.


That's why I posted both types of shots in my post


----------



## gnus411

Loving the wrist feel of the titanium... And I'm a sucker for sapphire.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TZA

so question about sizing for the TCM. 

removing links seems to be straight forward, following the direction of the arrows... how about re-inserting the pins back? is everyone going against the arrow to replace the bar and links or are you still re-inserting the same direction as the arrows as in removal? 

I have zero experience with this 'collar and pin' linkage, although from what Im reading seems to have its merits. 

thanks in advance, looking forward to adding to my collection.


----------



## TZA

dupe


----------



## HiggsBoson

TZA said:


> so question about sizing for the TCM.
> 
> removing links seems to be straight forward, following the direction of the arrows... how about re-inserting the pins back? is everyone going against the arrow to replace the bar and links or are you still re-inserting the same direction as the arrows as in removal?
> 
> I have zero experience with this 'collar and pin' linkage, although from what Im reading seems to have its merits.
> 
> thanks in advance, looking forward to adding to my collection.


Remove the pins in the direction of the arrow & replace them following the direction of the arrow too. |>


----------



## TZA

HiggsBoson said:


> Remove the pins in the direction of the arrow & replace them following the direction of the arrow too. |>


Thanks!


----------



## cuthbert

Finally saw in metal in a Casio store in CQ, interesting enough there the prices were better than online.

























Bonus for the Casio coke can the gentle chinese girls offered me.


----------



## blfan

HiggsBoson said:


> Remove the pins in the direction of the arrow & replace them following the direction of the arrow too. |>


Is it not putting the pins back in the opposite direction of the arrow? I am still awaiting for my TCM to arrive after delays with customs so cannot 100% confirm.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

blfan said:


> Is it not putting the pins back in the opposite direction of the arrow? I am still awaiting for my TCM to arrive after delays with customs so cannot 100% confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Insert and remove them in the _same_ direction as the arrow.

Edit: At least that's the way I've always done it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

blfan said:


> Is it not putting the pins back in the opposite direction of the arrow? I am still awaiting for my TCM to arrive after delays with customs so cannot 100% confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Hmmmm..... Everyone seems to think they are right on this, yet offers conflicting advice.

I can only tell you the way that I've always done it and I've never had a single problem. You push the pin OUT in the direction indicated by the arrow. However you put the pin BACK using the reverse direction. (i.e., the arrow only indicates the direction of pin REMOVAL) This has never failed to work for me, and I've sized more bracelets than I can count. In my defense, I've seen the well-known guy from Long Island watch on youtube do it the exact same way, when resizing a bracelet similar to the TI squares - with the collar in the middle.

I CAN tell you that if you do it wrong, you take the chance of seriously f'king up the link. I bought an Orient OSD watch, and the prior owner had put the pins back in the wrong way on two links. I could NOT remove the pin, no matter what I tried. So, proceed at your own risk. ;-)

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/blogs/orient-blog/adjust-common-watch-bracelet


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm..... Everyone seems to think they are right on this, yet offers conflicting advice.
> 
> I can only tell you the way that I've always done it and I've never had a single problem. You push the pin OUT in the direction indicated by the arrow. However you put the pin BACK using the reverse direction. (i.e., the arrow only indicates the direction of pin REMOVAL) This has never failed to work for me, and I've sized more bracelets than I can count. In my defense, I've seen the well-known guy from Long Island watch on youtube do it the exact same way, when resizing a bracelet similar to the TI squares - with the collar in the middle.
> 
> I CAN tell you that if you do it wrong, you take the chance of seriously f'king up the link. I bought an Orient OSD watch, and the prior owner had put the pins back in the wrong way on two links. I could NOT remove the pin, no matter what I tried. So, proceed at your own risk. ;-)
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/blogs/orient-blog/adjust-common-watch-bracelet


This is how I've always done it as well.


----------



## De smid

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm..... Everyone seems to think they are right on this, yet offers conflicting advice.
> 
> I can only tell you the way that I've always done it and I've never had a single problem. You push the pin OUT in the direction indicated by the arrow. However you put the pin BACK using the reverse direction. (i.e., the arrow only indicates the direction of pin REMOVAL) This has never failed to work for me, and I've sized more bracelets than I can count. In my defense, I've seen the well-known guy from Long Island watch on youtube do it the exact same way, when resizing a bracelet similar to the TI squares - with the collar in the middle.
> 
> I CAN tell you that if you do it wrong, you take the chance of seriously f'king up the link. I bought an Orient OSD watch, and the prior owner had put the pins back in the wrong way on two links. I could NOT remove the pin, no matter what I tried. So, proceed at your own risk. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14721087


same here, if you push the pin in the opposite direction of the arrow, the collar gets pushed against the bottom of the drilled hole, 0% chance of damaging it with the collar (you still have to hit the pin, and not the side of the link, that damage is on you). if you use the arrow to reinsert the pin, the collar gets pushed against the inside of the outer link. not very visible, but still, why damage if the other option doesnt. also, the collar seems to fall out if you dont get it in one go.

Good luck


----------



## HiggsBoson

blfan said:


> Is it not putting the pins back in the opposite direction of the arrow? I am still awaiting for my TCM to arrive after delays with customs so cannot 100% confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I've always removed pins & collars in the way I describe. I've *never* has any problems doing it this way, on the numerous amount of watch bracelets I have adjusted.
Doing it the way I describe, makes sense to me because: The collar has a slightly bigger hole for it to locate into. By inserting the pin in the direction of the arrow, you ensure that the collar
is pushed into it's designated hole and not against the opposite link itself. 
It works for me. ;-)


----------



## Takvorian

HiggsBoson said:


> I've always removed pins & collars in the way I describe. I've *never* has any problems doing it this way, on the numerous amount of watch bracelets I have adjusted.
> Doing it the way I describe, makes sense to me because: The collar has a slightly bigger hole for it to locate into. By inserting the pin in the direction of the arrow, you ensure that the collar
> is pushed into it's designated hole and not against the opposite link itself.
> It works for me. ;-)


I also do it this way. I tried the other way, too, but inserting the pins with the direction of the arrow seems to be much easier for me.


----------



## ven

Yes, pin pushed way of arrow which is the rounded end, take note and keep pin the exact way, reverse by putting pin back same way it came out which is rounded end back in against arrow. Then when almost home, the split end will secure once flush. I use a blunt tool, tips of long nose pliers for example to not mark the bracelet ends.


----------



## dgaddis

ven said:


> Yes, pin pushed way of arrow which is the rounded end, take note and keep pin the exact way, reverse by putting pin back same way it came out which is rounded end back in against arrow. Then when almost home, the split end will secure once flush. I use a blunt tool, tips of long nose pliers for example to not mark the bracelet ends.


It's not a split pin, it's pin and collars (I think....)


----------



## issey.miyake

Just resized my titanium square and it is a pin and collar setup.

Push pin out the way arrow is facing and do the reverse when putting it back in. The pin itself look the same on both sides but I put it back the same as it came out (if you follow)

Just be careful of the collars they are tiny and you can only reinsert from one side


----------



## James142

I checked with a jeweler I trust and the method they use is to remove the pin in the direction of the arrow and reinsert it _against_ the direction of the arrow.

Hmm. I guess I'll try doing it that way now.


----------



## randb

I absolutely love this watch but I could never justify the price. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

randb said:


> I absolutely love this watch but I could never justify the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Can be said about most things! That being said...getting a deal also feels great and helps that feeling 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*GWM-B5000Titanium*



gnus411 said:


> Can be said about most things! That being said...getting a deal also feels great and helps that feeling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Correct  G Shock Frogman, Rangeman... you name it. Some are in the same price category or above. Almost impossible to say justified or not.


----------



## Facelessman

The watch is really awesome. After sizing I already forgot the pain I paid for it


----------



## M3N911

A question to all the people who own the titanium, stainless steel and the combi bracelet variations or at least two of them.. how does the weight and feel on the wrist compare between these models? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

some full metal & a big bang black square


----------



## Barbababa

Not comparable. The Ti is lighter over all and not top heavy as the SS. The combi bracelet is great, but it will make a SS even more top heavy. Go all SS or all resin in my book


----------



## Barbababa

Did you buy a $1700 watch, and now we are discussing how to push a pin out and in to a bracelet?


----------



## Facelessman

M3N911 said:


> A question to all the people who own the titanium, stainless steel and the combi bracelet variations or at least two of them.. how does the weight and feel on the wrist compare between these models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I only tried SS once and found that it is too heavy for my taste. Between Ti and Combi, they weight quite similar. Ti is more balance for my wrist due to shorter links (I assumed the same goes to SS). This does really depend on your wrist size. If combi have half link, I think that should solve this small issue.



Hope this helps


----------



## reuben3

Just ordered a camo ti yesterday and just read both models are discontinued. Don't hesitate so long like me, or they'll be gone!


----------



## Irf

reuben3 said:


> Just ordered a camo ti yesterday and just read both models are discontinued. Don't hesitate so long like me, or they'll be gone!


Plenty in stock at AD's and online retailers at the moment.


----------



## issey.miyake

M3N911 said:


> A question to all the people who own the titanium, stainless steel and the combi bracelet variations or at least two of them.. how does the weight and feel on the wrist compare between these models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I never owned the combi bracelet but between the Ti and SS the weight was quite noticeable. The SS is top heavy and I had to have the bracelet tighter compared to the Ti which meant that on a hotter day when my wrist swelled up it became uncomfortable for the SS.

If it had it looser it would move around on wrist as would also be uncomfortable. Mind you when I say that I notice my watch on wrist and adjust. I prefer my watches to melt away if that makes sense and the SS never did.

SS is now sold but this is a photo from the other day with all 3 of them.


----------



## TZA

got my TCM the other day... wears and feels great. def much lighter than my TFG, still enjoy them both. 

however, now Im trying to tell myself I dont need the TB.

the hype is realz!


----------



## gnus411

TZA said:


> got my TCM the other day... wears and feels great. def much lighter than my TFG, still enjoy them both.
> 
> however, now Im trying to tell myself I dont need the TB.
> 
> the hype is realz!


#same lol.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

TZA said:


> got my TCM the other day... wears and feels great. def much lighter than my TFG, still enjoy them both.
> 
> however, now Im trying to tell myself I dont need the TB.
> 
> the hype is realz!


Need both lol - that's the conclusion I came up with anyway!


----------



## Chrisek

I think I need to get one to go with my OG Ti square. Thinking camo is the way for me 😎


----------



## JohnM

I'm enjoying the TCM. But, yes, the black Ti TB is tempting. Of course, the GW-5000-1JF is no slouch and I'm wondering what advantage the TB brings, other than bluetooth and strong, light Ti.


----------



## gnus411

JohnM said:


> I'm enjoying the TCM. But, yes, the black Ti TB is tempting. Of course, the GW-5000-1JF is no slouch and I'm wondering what advantage the TB brings, other than bluetooth and strong, light Ti.


Everything the TCM does, with a camo crust. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M3N911

Thanks for the replies guys.. i want to get the titanium but after seeing the prices i don't think i can afford either.. i was contemplating getting the SS but now that you say its top heavy i think I'll wait and hope they come up with a raw titanium one with a lower price tag.. keeping my fingers crossed..

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

M3N911 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.. i want to get the titanium but after seeing the prices i don't think i can afford either.. i was contemplating getting the SS but now that you say its top heavy i think I'll wait and hope they come up with a raw titanium one with a lower price tag.. keeping my fingers crossed..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I'd suggest trying one on if you can as it might not bother you.

My cousin has a 45mm PO so he really likes the SS over the Ti since he used to the heft.


----------



## memento_mori

The steel squares with the metal band are not top heavy! This is only true when combined with a silicon strap.

They feel like a real watch


----------



## Orange_GT3

memento_mori said:


> The steel squares with the metal band are not top heavy! This is only true when combined with a silicon strap.
> 
> They feel like a real watch


I agree. I don't find the S/S top heavy either.


----------



## Takvorian

memento_mori said:


> The steel squares with the metal band are not top heavy! This is only true when combined with a silicon strap.
> 
> They feel like a real watch


+1


----------



## M3N911

memento_mori said:


> The steel squares with the metal band are not top heavy! This is only true when combined with a silicon strap.
> 
> They feel like a real watch


Hmmm.. interesting.. now I'm reconsidering the SS .. I'd prefer the titanium for lightness though.. i might just get the SS now and flip it if they ever come out with a raw titanium.. i love my combi bracelet square.. its my most worn watch since i bought it in 2015.. it is still going strong.. i just need a dressier watch for when I'm in the office..

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## reuben3

I have two SS's and they are both top heavy for me. It's one of reasons I ordered a Ti and hoping the wrist feel would be better.


----------



## philipkarlevans

Well durn,
Casio is going to discontinue both!
Seems too quick for a limited edition.
For me, so much going for both models.
I got the plain Jane GMWB5000TB-1 .


----------



## philipkarlevans

philipkarlevans said:


> New Casio
> 108 gm, gwmb5000tb1. 3459 module, 12.03.2019.
> 75 gm, dw50001jf. 3159 module, 07.29.2014.
> On the scale, I thought weight would be noticable.
> On the wrist not noticeable.
> Took out 4 links, not difficult, tedious.
> Very comfortable/not weight aware on the wrist.
> [/QUOTE
> darn: it is being discontinued!


----------



## eaglepowers

SS top heavy? Sure all sporty metal watches are top heavy by nature. Technically any watch put on a SS bracelet is less top heavy than the same watch on a non metal strap. I think this boils down to your wrist shape and how much any watch moves around your wrist. Personally I don't have that problem.

I own/worn squares w/ rubber, combi, SS, SS w/strap and Titanium. They are all great and have a place depending on my needs or mood. The all SS sticks out the most as being noticeably less comfortable but no more than any other sporty SS watch IMO.

If I could only have 1 square it would be the camo Titanium. I appreciate it's higher end look, materials and it's the most comfortable all metal watch I own. 
If it was a beater I'd go w/ the combi or resin if on a budget.
As for the SS I'd pick the SS on rubber. IMO, this watch is a great compromise of every square and doesn't get enough credit. This watch isn't top heavy for me but than again I wear my Emperor Tuna on a Erika's Original MN Strap and it feels fine(actually her straps wear exceptionally well on very top heavy watches so this isn't the most extreme example).


----------



## issey.miyake

reuben3 said:


> I have two SS's and they are both top heavy for me. It's one of reasons I ordered a Ti and hoping the wrist feel would be better.


It should feel more balanced on wrist for you as that is what happened to me.

Share a photo when you get it!


----------



## tomchicago

For those of you that have daily wearer Ti squares (not case queens), have either or both of the links which rubs up against the end of the clasp scratched yet? I saw a lightly worn one for sale and it looked like there were scratches in those places. This is common on all metal bracelets but I'm just wondering if you've experienced this.


----------



## mtb2104

tomchicago said:


> For those of you that have daily wearer Ti squares (not case queens), have either or both of the links which rubs up against the end of the clasp scratched yet? I saw a lightly worn one for sale and it looked like there were scratches in those places. This is common on all metal bracelets but I'm just wondering if you've experienced this.


Yes it does


----------



## James142

Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?

Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


----------



## TZA

Seiya-san is now officially sold out on both versions.


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?
> 
> Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


Right here. This one hits such a sweet spot in terms of weight, form-, and wow factor that I'm open to getting another one beyond my camo. A raw, brushed Ti finish with positive display and a single color would be hard to resist.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

James142 said:


> Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?
> 
> Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


I definitely would and I own both the TI versions. but right now I'm pretty happy with this. It checks all my boxes.


----------



## James142

clarencek said:


> I definitely would and I own both the TI versions. but right now I'm pretty happy with this. It checks all my boxes.


Cool. How did you get the positive display? Is that a steel case/module?


----------



## clarencek

James142 said:


> Cool. How did you get the positive display? Is that a steel case/module?


I love it. It's much more readable. 
Yea I pulled the module off a 5000G (since it had black buttons). I had the crazy idea to buy another black TI version and use that Ti module but that was too expensive. 
So it's slightly heavier than the all Ti version but not by much (honestly can barely tell the difference).

The nice side effect is I put the negative Ti module on the 5000G strap, ordered a Ti bezel from pac parts and ended up with this super light stealthy version (aside from the gold lettering and gold buttons).


----------



## Facelessman

Exactly one month since I got my TB. Love how it look in different lightings. Never been a fan of gold color but this one is very very beautiful, enough to change my perspective on gold color Gs. Also appreciate the lightness and comfort. For now it's my perfect G, if there is such a thing.





If Casio release another Ti in the future, sure I'll have a look.


----------



## J.JUN

James142 said:


> Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?
> 
> Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


I think it would depend very much on the exclusiveness and design. And of course, the price. While I do not need to sell a kidney to buy the watch, 125550 yen is still a lot to pay for...


----------



## HiggsBoson

James142 said:


> Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?
> 
> Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


I'd prefer a 'high end' stainless steel version, if I'm honest.
I find the Titanium a little too light on the wrist, I prefer something a little more substantial. ;-)


----------



## issey.miyake

James142 said:


> Just curious: How many of you who bought a Ti square (or 2) are open to getting another one if a really cool version comes out?
> 
> Although I'm not thrilled with the steep price, I would definitely get another one if the design is on point.


 I'll be fine with the 2 I've got now.

One is the perfect everyday and the other is the out there/fun model.

Any other version would simply overlap these.

Happy to be swayed though lol


----------



## James142

Yeah, I'm really loving mine.

As cliche as this sounds, the Ti square is pretty much the "perfect G-Shock," as far as I am concerned.

Perhaps I exaggerate lol.


----------



## tomchicago

DW-5035D today


----------



## tomchicago

SORRY wrong thread meant to post in WRUW moderator please delete.


----------



## WatchGeek

What is the best price on the Titanium square with Bluetooth?


----------



## tomchicago

Have a look at the "discontinued titanium" thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/titanium-squares-officially-discontinued-5097379.html

I've posted quite a bit of pricing information there, but boy howdy did that group ever gang up on me and beat me down for doing so. On ebay you can buy at fixed price listings like $1300 all day, and if you can sit thru an auction, the lowest price I've seen yet was $1030 for a BNIB black titanium including shipping. Gshock.com is trying to get $1700 but I don't think they've sold a single one there. Abt attempted to raise the price to $1700 but cut it back to $1550 after no sales. Topper has inventory at $1550 too.



WatchGeek said:


> What is the best price on the Titanium square with Bluetooth?


----------



## Citizen V

WatchGeek said:


> What is the best price on the Titanium square with Bluetooth?


MLTD has sold the TB model for $1000 (after Christmas) and $1100 (Black Friday). TCM was a little more expensive because its list price is higher there.



tomchicago said:


> I've posted quite a bit of pricing information there, but boy howdy did that group ever gang up on me and beat me down for doing so. *On ebay you can buy at fixed price listings like $1300 all day*, and if you can sit thru an auction, the lowest price I've seen yet was $1030 for a BNIB black titanium including shipping.


That statement seems misleading. That's true for the TCM model, but I'm not seeing it for the TB model. I compiled the completed sales data from eBay for that model after seeing some of the pricing discussion on the other thread, but decided it wasn't really relevant so I didn't post it. It seems relevant now though.

TB model on eBay with search ternsGMWB5000TB-1 and GMW-B5000TB-1
Dec 6 = $1200 (Auction)
Dec 11 = $1330 (Auction)
Dec 12 = $1550 (BIN)
Dec 16 = $1370 (Auction)
Dec 17 = $1225 (Auction) (unstickered but like-new)
Dec 22 = $1380 (Auction)
Dec 27 = $1420 (Auction)
Dec 31 = $1631.27 (BIN) (Australian seller)
Dec 31 = $1585.85 (BIN) (Japanese seller)
Jan 2 = $1225 (Auction)
Jan 4 = $1450 (BIN)
Jan 5 = $1250 (Best offer) (unstickered but like-new)
Jan 6 = $1249.99 (BIN)
Jan 7 = $1030 (Auction)

While I there were 2 completed BIN listings under $1300, the other 4 were above $1400. Additionally, when I checked eBay while writing this post, the lowest BIN listing is $1450 and doesn't even let you submit an offer. However, the TCM model _does _have 2 listings at $1250, although I wouldn't trust 1 of the sellers (4 negative ratings out of 44).


----------



## tomchicago

Your search was incomplete and thus misleading, sugarpie. I'm not misleading anyone here. Have a gander below. All new with tags.
BLACK (TB) TITANIUM AVAILABILITY:

*1 for $1200* right here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...00TB-1-BLUETOOTH-SOLAR-BRAND-NEW/114052160749
*3 available at $1250* here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...00TB-1-BLUETOOTH-SOLAR-BRAND-NEW/164020260446
*another 3 available for $1249* right here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Casio-...mited-Edition-Watch-GMWB5000TB-1/223760841765



Citizen V said:


> MLTD has sold the TB model for $1000 (after Christmas) and $1100 (Black Friday). TCM was a little more expensive because its list price is higher there.
> 
> *That statement seems misleading.* That's true for the TCM model, but I'm not seeing it for the TB model. I compiled the completed sales data from eBay for that model after seeing some of the pricing discussion on the other thread, but decided it wasn't really relevant so I didn't post it. It seems relevant now though.
> 
> TB model on eBay with search ternsGMWB5000TB-1 and GMW-B5000TB-1
> Dec 6 = $1200 (Auction)
> Dec 11 = $1330 (Auction)
> Dec 12 = $1550 (BIN)
> Dec 16 = $1370 (Auction)
> Dec 17 = $1225 (Auction) (unstickered but like-new)
> Dec 22 = $1380 (Auction)
> Dec 27 = $1420 (Auction)
> Dec 31 = $1631.27 (BIN) (Australian seller)
> Dec 31 = $1585.85 (BIN) (Japanese seller)
> Jan 2 = $1225 (Auction)
> Jan 4 = $1450 (BIN)
> Jan 5 = $1250 (Best offer) (unstickered but like-new)
> Jan 6 = $1249.99 (BIN)
> Jan 7 = $1030 (Auction)
> 
> While I there were 2 completed BIN listings under $1300, the other 4 were above $1400. Additionally, when I checked eBay while writing this post, the lowest BIN listing is $1450 and doesn't even let you submit an offer. However, the TCM model _does _have 2 listings at $1250, although I wouldn't trust 1 of the sellers (4 negative ratings out of 44).


----------



## Citizen V

tomchicago said:


> Your search was incomplete and thus misleading, sugarpie. I'm not misleading anyone here. Have a gander below. All new with tags.
> BLACK (TB) TITANIUM AVAILABILITY:
> 
> *1 for $1200* right here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...00TB-1-BLUETOOTH-SOLAR-BRAND-NEW/114052160749
> *3 available at $1250* here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SH...00TB-1-BLUETOOTH-SOLAR-BRAND-NEW/164020260446
> *another 3 available for $1249* right here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Casio-...mited-Edition-Watch-GMWB5000TB-1/223760841765


Note the language I used in my post. I said "seems misleading", implying I was unsure and could be wrong. I'm happy to be corrected but don't appreciate attitude when someone does so. My post was hardly hostile towards you. I'm not your "sugarpie".

EDIT: By the way, that first link is to an auction starting at $1200, not a "fixed price listing". The 3rd link is from a same seller that I pointed out has 4 negative ratings out of 44. I would not recommend anyone buy from that seller, especially when the 2nd link is from a seller with good ratings.


----------



## JohnM

tomchicago,

I agree that the titanium TB and TCM can be found for around $1,200. That's an admittedly hefty 25% discount off MSRP, which validates your point that these are selling under retail. But maybe the more interesting question (though unanswerable now) is whether these will settle in at a lower price over time, as you might think, or increase in value, as others have guessed. Bottom line, it's a guess, right? There are a lot of variables that we simply don't know (e.g., how many will Casio make, what other titanium watches will Casio offer, what will their price be?).

While I agree that it's painful for those paying $1,600 to see these going for less, it's been a reality, for anyone willing to look for discounts ... or ask for them. I'm not sure this is really news or takes anything away from these interesting offerings. Expensive items often have some room. So I'm not sure discounts say that much about current perceptions of these watches or the future market for them.

Again, I like my TCM and have no plans to sell, unless it rockets up above $3,000 ;-)


----------



## yokied

Citizen V said:


> I contacted Casio after seeing these post and finally received a response. Their CS stated:


Thanks but do we have anything more than email confirmation from Casio stating these are made with grade 5 titanium?


----------



## gnus411

issey.miyake said:


> I'll be fine with the 2 I've got now.
> 
> One is the perfect everyday and the other is the out there/fun model.
> 
> Any other version would simply overlap these.
> 
> Happy to be swayed though lol


Man...really debating on adding the TB to keep my TCM company just like this!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MLTD has the camo titanium square for $1275 after the 25% discount (code *25HEAT*). The link shows two available.

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000-tcm-1-watch-133866


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> MLTD has the camo titanium square for $1275 after the 25% discount (code *25HEAT*). The link shows two available.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000-tcm-1-watch-133866


Looks like someone just bought it, lol. Vultures, I tellya.


----------



## Citizen V

kubr1ck said:


> Looks like someone just bought it, lol. Vultures, I tellya.


I recommend signing up for the restock notifications. I'm pretty sure MLTD purposely only shows 1 or 2 in stock on their website at a time. When I was watching the TB model during the another sale, it came "back" in stock only hours after I signed up for notifications. It happened more than once.


----------



## kubr1ck

Citizen V said:


> I recommend signing up for the restock notifications. I'm pretty sure MLTD purposely only shows 1 or 2 in stock on their website at a time. When I was watching the TB model during the another sale, it came "back" in stock only hours after I signed up for notifications. It happened more than once.


Nice tip. I've noticed that MLTD shows an item as Out of Stock as soon as someone puts it in their shopping cart, and if it is later relinquished it pops up again. The nice thing about this is that nobody can swoop in and steal your watch while you're in the process of digging through your wallet for your credit card. :-d


----------



## Citizen V

kubr1ck said:


> Nice tip. I've noticed that MLTD shows an item as Out of Stock as soon as someone puts it in their shopping cart, and if it is later relinquished it pops up again. The nice thing about this is that nobody can swoop in and steal your watch while you're in the process of digging through your wallet for your credit card. :-d


Interesting! That might have been what I saw.


----------



## philipkarlevans

12/06/2019, GMW-B5000TB1-CR, from topper, $1550.
07/19/2014, gw 5000 1jf, from amazon(world z king), $318.
05/01/2009, gw 5600j, from amazon, $78.47.
~ 06/.. /1968, accutron deep sea, mcallenTX, ~$200.
06/12/1965 Rolex Explorer I, hertzbergs, $150.
cost to me does not relate when accuracy is paramount. 
to me the titanium is a fun watch whatever the cost.


----------



## issey.miyake

Took this the other day!


----------



## Miklos86

issey.miyake said:


> Took this the other day!


Shots like this makes me wonder if I should've botten both Ti models...


----------



## gnus411

Miklos86 said:


> Shots like this makes me wonder if I should've botten both Ti models...


Same. In fact, since production ended on these, it pretty much convinced me to grab one now as supply will start to dwindle, as will the discounts.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hey there! Don't know if anyone already pointed this out but, I was looking at 5000D next to the 5000TCM and noticed that the first link (the fixed one) is slimmer on the TCM, nothing important nor necessary to know but her it is:


----------



## stockae92

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hey there! Don't know if anyone already pointed this out but, I was looking at 5000D next to the 5000TCM and noticed that the first link (the fixed one) is slimmer on the TCM, nothing important nor necessary to know but her it is:
> View attachment 14787517


Does that affect how the lugs articulate?


----------



## stockae92

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hey there! Don't know if anyone already pointed this out but, I was looking at 5000D next to the 5000TCM and noticed that the first link (the fixed one) is slimmer on the TCM, nothing important nor necessary to know but her it is:
> View attachment 14787517


Does that affect how the lugs articulate?


----------



## gnus411

gnus411 said:


> Same. In fact, since production ended on these, it pretty much convinced me to grab one now as supply will start to dwindle, as will the discounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


And here it is. Think I'll be on pause for any purchases for a while.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

stockae92 said:


> Does that affect how the lugs articulate?


Doesn't seems to, or at least nothing relevant in terms of articulation


----------



## reuben3

AstroAtlantique said:


> Doesn't seems to, or at least nothing relevant in terms of articulation


Interesting. I think also the TCM darker colours reduces the look of how it bulges out. Sorry, but can you point out which area is smaller? I'm having a difficult time to see it.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

reuben3 said:


> Interesting. I think also the TCM darker colours reduces the look of how it bulges out. Sorry, but can you point out which area is smaller? I'm having a difficult time to see it.


Of course, here it is


----------



## reuben3

AstroAtlantique said:


> Of course, here it is
> View attachment 14787805


Thanks! I misunderstood, I thought you meant the lug was slimmer. I can see it now!


----------



## issey.miyake

gnus411 said:


> And here it is. Think I'll be on pause for any purchases for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Glad I could help you pull the trigger.


----------



## reuben3

Just want to say I'm completely blown away by the tcm! 

The tcm is my first titanium watch and it has transformed the watch! It's like wearing a string of egg shells on my wrist! The watch is no longer top heavy but very balanced. The links look ever so slightly thinner but feels wafer thin! 

The difference is night and day - steel square feels like a tank, and the tcm is like F1 racing car! I see myself wearing this watch a lot!


----------



## blfan

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hey there! Don't know if anyone already pointed this out but, I was looking at 5000D next to the 5000TCM and noticed that the first link (the fixed one) is slimmer on the TCM, nothing important nor necessary to know but her it is:
> View attachment 14787517


This does seem to make the TCM fit better for people with smaller wrists like me.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

reuben3 said:


> The difference is night and day - steel square feels like a tank, and the tcm is like F1 racing car! I see myself wearing this watch a lot!


Nothing wrong with tanks, they have their place... I wouldn't want to go into the battlefield with an F1 racing car 

 > everything else


----------



## Miguel

clarencek said:


> I ordered a second camo and might try this.
> I need to stop my square addiction but of all the squares I have I love the camo.


Wow. I love those Chronomasters  Congrats!


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Nothing wrong with tanks, they have their place... I wouldn't want to go into the battlefield with an F1 racing car
> 
> > everything else


Well stated. I don't see the titanium squares as being "better" to wear than the steel ones, just as I don't see the steel as better than resin. They are just different. Often I prefer the weight of the steel. They all have their place


----------



## yankeexpress

I made a Titanium Bluetooth square out of available components for much less cost using a titanium bezel and band from Ali-Ex and a B5600 I had on hand


----------



## AstroAtlantique

blfan said:


> This does seem to make the TCM fit better for people with smaller wrists like me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


It may help but the regular bracelet of the 5000D is comfortable too, there isn't that much difference between the two to me.


----------



## issey.miyake

AstroAtlantique said:


> It may help but the regular bracelet of the 5000D is comfortable too, there isn't that much difference between the two to me.


Both the steel and titanium had identical bracelet fit for me it was just the difference in weight which was most noticeable

Wore this out all day


----------



## babyivan

Ok ok ok, just tried the Ti Squares on.... Wow! Feels amazing on wrist. Do I regret not buying one? no, but I "get it". It has an odd feeling almost like it's not even there. Feels exactly like gwb5600 combis, weight wise, but not in a cheap way. Hard to explain how it feels, it's just something you have to try on.

Oh, and the camo is the clear winner out of the 2... By a mile! But that's just a matter of opinion, ymmv

 > everything else


----------



## yokied

babyivan said:


> tried the Ti Squares on.... Wow! Feels amazing on wrist. Do I regret not buying one? no, but I "get it". It has an odd feeling almost like it's not even there ... Oh, and the camo is the clear winner out of the 2... By a mile!


Glad you're coming to your senseis! I've had the camo on for 17 days straight now, coming off only for max 10 minutes per day, if that. No skin irritation or indentations, barely noticing it's there unless the arm is drenched in something, then it slips around a bit.

It really is a sensational product and it seems pretty scratch resistant. When it does cop a scratch the camo pattern absorbs them well, if my clasp is anything to go by. I know somebody contacted Casio and got an email confirmation that it is grade 5 Ti but for the price it's a bit hard to believe, particularly given Tudor and Omega are using grade 2. If so, the value isn't that terrible. Sure, you can compare them to the steel or resin squares, but as you found out the module and shape is about all they have in common...

Tourist in my own town:


----------



## dgaddis

yokied said:


> I know somebody contacted Casio and got an email confirmation that it is grade 5 Ti but for the price it's a bit hard to believe, particularly given Tudor and Omega are using grade 2.


Y'all got to get over the grade 2 vs grade 5 thing, no one is ever going to know for sure unless someone sends them off to a lab for testing. I don't trust the answer from Casio either...how would a normal customer service person answering the phone know that answer??

And you can't make any assumptions base on what luxury swiss brands use, they sell $5,000 and $13,000 watches made in stainless steel - the same material used in plenty of $100 (and cheaper) watches. The high price tag, for both the luxury swiss stuff and these ti squares, doesn't come from the material cost.


----------



## Squatcho

yankeexpress said:


> I made a Titanium Bluetooth square out of available components for much less cost using a titanium bezel and band from Ali-Ex and a B5600 I had on hand


I'm doing something similar. I like the look of the camo, but the collector value doesn't interest me. I just ordered this stainless bracelet and bezel in black camo. The price is fair, and I'm interested to see where the quality falls.


----------



## babyivan

I knew I shouldn't have tried on the Ti, now I'm on the hunt 

 > everything else


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> I knew I shouldn't have tried on the Ti, now I'm on the hunt
> 
> > everything else


Do it....now's the time! You should be able find a good deal still at this point.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> I knew I shouldn't have tried on the Ti, now I'm on the hunt
> 
> > everything else


Better now than later. Happy hunting!


----------



## Facelessman

Way to go man. Ti are really great timepieces. Better do it now before you buy more Gs on top of it


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Better now than later. Happy hunting!





Facelessman said:


> Way to go man. Ti are really great timepieces. Better do it now before you buy more Gs on top of it


You guys are a bad influence 

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

*I'm such a weak man*


----------



## Citizen V

dgaddis said:


> Y'all got to get over the grade 2 vs grade 5 thing, no one is ever going to know for sure unless someone sends them off to a lab for testing. I don't trust the answer from Casio either...how would a normal customer service person answering the phone know that answer??


I wouldn't expect them to know off the top of their head, but it's very possible they could find out. It could be listed in their internal documentation, or they could ask their product managers or a similar team. I had a Brooks Brothers CSR do the latter for me when I asked what I thought was a basic question about a coat. They didn't know, so they reached out to their brand manager to get an answer.

That doesn't guarantee the answer is correct, but I wouldn't doubt it just because it came from a CSR. That is unless Casio's CS is known to give out incorrect information. I don't know if that's the case.


----------



## Zeclarr

I love this watch...


----------



## dududuckling

babyivan said:


> *I'm such a weak man*


I bought from the same vendor, due to arrive this weekend. He had one left when I checked out, congratulations!!! Hella excited!


----------



## gnus411

Zeclarr said:


> I love this watch...


Same.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

dududuckling said:


> I bought from the same vendor, due to arrive this weekend. He had one left when I checked out, congratulations!!! Hella excited!


I cancelled the ebay order and went with Bloomingdale's, $50 less and they are an AD.

I'm sure that the eBay seller is good, he has excellent feedback; but all things being equal, I rather go with a n AD for a big purchase.... And the $50 extra in my pocket 

For those looking for a Ti model (or any other Gee), the Bloomingdale's code is "SAVEMORE"

15-25% off (25% for the Ti models)

 > everything else


----------



## dududuckling

babyivan said:


> I cancelled the ebay order and went with Bloomingdale's, $50 less and they are an AD.
> 
> I'm sure that the eBay seller is good, he has excellent feedback; but all things being equal, I rather go with a n AD for a big purchase.... And the $50 extra in my pocket
> 
> For those looking for a Ti model (or any other Gee), the Bloomingdale's code is "SAVEMORE"
> 
> 15-25% off (25% for the Ti models)
> 
> > everything else


Ahhh I wish I had known! Oh well...


----------



## babyivan

dududuckling said:


> Ahhh I wish I had known! Oh well...


Before I put the eBay order in last night, I scoped out all the major retailers, but nothing. The sale started this morning.

Big props to @Tanker G1 in the "Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!" thread, for posting it.

BTW, the eBay seller was totally cool with me canceling, he even raised the price $250, LOL. So, you did really good getting it from him when you did 

 > everything else


----------



## dududuckling

babyivan said:


> Before I put the eBay order in last night, I scoped out all the major retailers, but nothing. The sale started this morning.
> 
> Big props to @Tanker G1 in the "Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!" thread, for posting it.
> 
> BTW, the eBay seller was totally cool with me canceling, he even raised the price $250, LOL. So, you did really good getting it from him when you did
> 
> > everything else


That's really good. I purchased from him before - 100% for 9000 feedbacks.

This "Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here" should be stickied!! I can't wait


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> *I'm such a weak man*


Nice! You broke down lol

Congrats! You will love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! You broke down lol
> 
> Congrats! You will love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Yep... I made a HUGE mistake and tried one on  I should know better

 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Thanks!
> Yep... I made a HUGE mistake and tried one on  I should know better
> 
> > everything else


Ahhh babivan, didn't Uncle kubr1ck warn you months ago that you'd buy a half dozen more BT squares and just end up getting a Ti version anyway. You don't disappoint! :-d


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Ahhh babivan, didn't Uncle kubr1ck warn you months ago that you'd buy a half dozen more BT squares and just end up getting a Ti version anyway. You don't disappoint! :-d


HAHA, I wish you didn't have such a good memory!

Even funnier; I was telling my wife last night after I ordered it about what you told me, and how I would end up getting a Ti anyways.... 
In fact, I believe you said the same thing when I (initially) passed on the black ip full metal, only to buy it 2 months later.










 > everything else


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> HAHA, I wish you didn't have such a good memory!
> 
> Even funnier; I was telling my wife last night after I ordered it about what you told me, and how I would end up getting a Ti anyways....
> In fact, I believe you said the same thing when I (initially) passed on the black ip full metal, only to buy it 2 months later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > everything else


Now, just wait a little bit after you get the TCM...and the TB will start to look REALLY interesting too...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> Now, just wait a little bit after you get the TCM...and the TB will start to look REALLY interesting too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's safe to say that I won't be getting the TB. While I do love it, it's pretty much identical to the resin 35th anniversary; which I happen to already have.

The camo is like no other Square. It's one of a kind. I could not go without adding it to my collection.

 > everything else


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> HAHA, I wish you didn't have such a good memory!
> 
> Even funnier; I was telling my wife last night after I ordered it about what you told me, and how I would end up getting a Ti anyways....
> In fact, I believe you said the same thing when I (initially) passed on the black ip full metal, only to buy it 2 months later.


LOL it's all good brother. I joke with you because we've all been there. G-addiction runs deep. ;-)


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> It's safe to say that I won't be getting the TB. While I do love it, it's pretty much identical to the resin 35th anniversary; which I happen to already have.
> 
> The camo is like no other Square. It's one of a kind. I could not go without adding it to my collection.
> 
> > everything else


...we shall see . Congrats on the TCM!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> LOL it's all good brother. I joke with you because we've all been there. G-addiction runs deep. ;-)


Totally! I hope this camo will calm me down for a little bit... I'm still waiting for the "stormtrooper" 5610 Square to arrive from Japan, lol.


gnus411 said:


> ...we shall see . Congrats on the TCM!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

 > everything else


----------



## yokied

Congrats on buckling like a belt babyivan! I can't wait for when tomchicago and some of the other Ti fans start posting theirs too lol.

Seriously though, anyone else hoping they release something in a DW-5000 colourway? Either that or a 5900 in Ti and I'd be all over it.


----------



## yokied

Congrats on buckling like a belt babyivan! I can't wait for when tomchicago and some of the other Ti fans start posting theirs too lol. You were pretty reasonable about it though, in fairness.

Seriously though, anyone else hoping they release something in a DW-5000 colourway? Either that or a 5900 in Ti and I'd be all over it.


----------



## kubr1ck

yokied said:


> Congrats on buckling like a belt babyivan! I can't wait for when tomchicago and some of the other Ti fans start posting theirs too lol.
> 
> Seriously though, anyone else hoping they release something in a DW-5000 colourway? Either that or a 5900 in Ti and I'd be all over it.


I'd definitely like to see more color on any future Ti models. These first two are nice, but a bit severe. Papi needs some red & gold on his Gs! :-d


----------



## babyivan

yokied said:


> Congrats on buckling like a belt babyivan! I can't wait for when tomchicago and some of the other Ti fans start posting theirs too lol.
> 
> Seriously though, anyone else hoping they release something in a DW-5000 colourway? Either that or a 5900 in Ti and I'd be all over it.


Haha.... thanks? I was never in the anti-Ti corner, I just didn't like the increased negativity for the stainless steel versions; like they were all crap now because some amazing "gotta have" TI model that came out. 
But mostly it was about value per dollar. In other words, for the price of one titanium model I can buy four of the other non titaniums. My attitude changed quite quickly when I went to see it in person, and instantly knew I was gonna own one.

@tomchicago is another story. I don't predict he'll be buying one anytime soon, LOL.

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> I'd definitely like to see more color on any future Ti models. These first two are nice, but a bit severe. Papi needs some red & gold on his Gs! :-d


I definitely think they're going to do some fun stuff with the next releases.
The TB was an ode to past; the TCM is a bold step in creatng something new and fresh. I think that's the direction they want to go in.

But I'm hoping for an all-metal *GW*6900. Ti or not Ti, I will buy 

 > everything else


----------



## HiggsBoson

babyivan said:


> *I'm such a weak man*


'I can resist anything, except temptation'. I can't remember where I first read this quote, but it's very apt around here! :-d


----------



## issey.miyake

Love this thing - actually love them both I barely use my other watches..


----------



## HiggsBoson

Zeclarr said:


> I love this watch...


Yup, you're not alone! ;-)


----------



## Rammus




----------



## phillycheez

Wow. I missed the Bloomingdale sale by a week. Oh well, what I paid is still good at $1,260.

This tcm is legit. Beyond the titanium casing the sapphire crystal is what makes it. Been waiting for a sapphire square and I'm glad the one ended up being in this bad ass camo etched.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

I didn't realize Bloomingdale's shipped mine via UPS surepost. Had I known, I would have upgraded it to Ground for another $3.50. Now it's too late, it already says handed off to USPS.

The problem is that the tracking number via USPS just says currently awaiting item, so we have a conflict of information here. SmartPost (fedex version) and Surepost are awful in general. I'm confident it'll get to me, but I hate it.

Shame on Bloomingdale's for not offering regular Ground for free, _especially _ on such a high priced item!

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived 










I mentioned this in the "what you have incoming" thread, but it bears repeating here if you bought from Bloomingdale's:

_"BTW, I can't stress this enough, upgrade (via UPS) your shipping if you're buying from Bloomingdale's!

The post office delivered it without signature required, and pretty much left it outside of my building, in the most unsecured part. Thankfully I'm home and was obsessively refreshing the tracking page, so as to grab it ASAP

Upgrade your shipping for another $3.50, don't be a cheapo "_

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned this in the "what you have incoming" thread, but it bears repeating here if you bought from Bloomingdale's:
> 
> _"BTW, I can't stress this enough, upgrade (via UPS) your shipping if you're buying from Bloomingdale's!
> 
> The post office delivered it without signature required, and pretty much left it outside of my building, in the most unsecured part. Thankfully I'm home and was obsessively refreshing the tracking page, so as to grab it ASAP
> 
> Upgrade your shipping for another $3.50, don't be a cheapo "_
> 
> *...so many Squares, so little time*


Congrats, man. You're one of the most enthusiastic square lovers on F17, so I'm very happy for you. Wear it in good health.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, man. You're one of the most enthusiastic square lovers on F17, so I'm very happy for you. Wear it in good health.


Wow @kubr1ck , thanks for the kind words! 


Enthusiast- _syn. crazy person_ 

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## phillycheez

Congrats!

I'm thoroughly enjoying mine. If you sizing yourself the pins are a pain! 

Always go the direction of the arrows for sliding out and inserting pins. Links are held together by two pieces. Very easy to lose too.

I would skip starting with the smaller clasp link. If you manage to break/bend that pin it would not be good. The pin IS smaller then rest of the regular links. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Thanks 

Thankfully, I'm pretty used to pin and collar thanks to my Seiko monster days. I have a nice little kit that I specifically bought for it back in the day.

The only thing that makes me nervous with pin and collar, or any pin, watch split or otherwise, is the last bit when you have to sink the pin a little further down from being flush. I'm worried about scratching the sides of the links if my pin tapper slips.

Thankfully, I had no issues last night... she's sized and ready to go for WRUW 

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## issey.miyake

Congrats on the new ti

I wore mine to our farm


----------



## dgaddis

issey.miyake said:


> Congrats on the new ti
> 
> I wore mine to our farm


The bird .... really brings out the variations of color in the camo pattern.


----------



## issey.miyake

dgaddis said:


> The bird .... really brings out the variations of color in the camo pattern.


Thought it would add to the texture and feel of the watch


----------



## issey.miyake

Better wrist shot


----------



## James142

issey.miyake said:


> Better wrist shot


Great shot - can't wait to get mine!


----------



## babyivan

James142 said:


> Great shot - can't wait to get mine!


All I see is a wrist; where's the watch? 

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## babyivan

The devil is in the details 









Question: did anybody leave the plastic film on the clasp?
I took mine off without thinking. Kinda regret it, as it's a well exposed area that gets scratched up quickly 
*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## issey.miyake

babyivan said:


> The devil is in the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: did anybody leave the plastic film on the clasp?
> I took mine off without thinking. Kinda regret it, as it's a well exposed area that gets scratched up quickly
> *...so many Squares, so little time*


Nah I just took it off.

I'd imagine the clasp would hide the scratches quite well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

I won't worry about the clasp. I have been treating my TB like a proper G Shock for the past months, everyday, and no mark on the clasp, yet. Activities include in contact with clasp killer - Macbook Pros.


----------



## babyivan

mtb2104 said:


> I won't worry about the clasp. I have been treating my TB like a proper G Shock for the past months, everyday, and no mark on the clasp, yet. Activities include in contact with clasp killer - Macbook Pros.


That's fantastic! 
One of the reasons why I was holding off on getting one of the ti models was the fear of destroying it.

I'm pretty crazy when it comes to owning something new. It's that first scratch, dent ding, etc that really sucks.

On the gold full metal, I'm already on my second bracelet 

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## mtb2104

While the watch is holding up well against scratches, unfortunately dings still happen when you bang it with the right force/angle. I am happy at least the coating is not coming off yet.


----------



## babyivan

mtb2104 said:


> While the watch is holding up well against scratches, unfortunately dings still happen when you bang it with the right force/angle. I am happy at least the coating is not coming off yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## A-Squared

mtb2104 said:


> While the watch is holding up well against scratches, unfortunately dings still happen when you bang it with the right force/angle. I am happy at least the coating is not coming off yet.


It's nice to see this actually! Its therapeutic to see the TB's being worn like any other square!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dududuckling

I feel that if you are too afraid to scratch it up, you won’t be able to enjoy it. If anything, PacParts has the band and bezel in stock for now. Buy it for spares and enjoy the G to the fullest knowing you have spare mint band and bezel in the drawer at home.


----------



## Badger18

Gamma Titanium anyone know anything about it , Omega has a sea master made of it not cheap weights 50gs and about 66k aud.


----------



## Zeclarr




----------



## Orange_GT3

Badger18 said:


> Gamma Titanium anyone know anything about it , Omega has a sea master made of it not cheap weights 50gs and about 66k aud.


You might be better off asking the Omega fans about this in f20.


----------



## gnus411

Having had both of these for a little bit now, I have to say they really check all the boxes for me; and while the same model, wear with a really divergent aesthetic. I've found myself picking up the TB more frequently on weekdays (subtle and subdued), and the TCM for more casual weekend days (unique and eyecatching). Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Thanks to a guy at my countries official Casio importer I got the TCM and the WLP Mudmaster in for a review so I'll be spending some time with the Square.
First impressions are good, although I feel it would have looked better with an all matte finish, like the one on the bracelet






Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

gnus411 said:


> Having had both of these for a little bit now, I have to say they really check all the boxes for me; and while the same model, wear with a really divergent aesthetic. I've found myself picking up the TB more frequently on weekdays (subtle and subdued), and the TCM for more casual weekend days (unique and eyecatching). Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Great summary!

I'm also in a very similar boat with my pair.

On occasion the Speedy gets a on there if I'm wearing something a little more dressy but other than that it's been the titanium squares


----------



## Citizen V

babyivan said:


> Question: did anybody leave the plastic film on the clasp?
> I took mine off without thinking. Kinda regret it, as it's a well exposed area that gets scratched up quickly
> *...so many Squares, so little time*


I tried leaving it on. Within a few days, the edges of the film were all peeling up and it looked bad, so I just peeled it off.


----------



## gnus411

Another TB pic...#namethatband!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dududuckling

I have never intended to get the TB model. But after getting the TCM this week and with the fact that these two have been discontinued and there's $200 promotion on eBay, I had to... will be on Wednesday can't wait!!


----------



## babyivan

Citizen V said:


> I tried leaving it on. Within a few days, the edges of the film were all peeling up and it looked bad, so I just peeled it off.


Thanks for the reply. I still have the plastic on the metal strap keepers on both of my resin/steel gmws. I'm shocked that it's still hanging on for as long as it is.

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## gnus411

dududuckling said:


> I have never intended to get the TB model. But after getting the TCM this week and with the fact that these two have been discontinued and there's $200 promotion on eBay, I had to... will be on Wednesday can't wait!!


Same. I ended up hunting down the best discount I could find and pulled the trigger on a TB.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

Less then a weeks old, first outing today, bloody titanium!


----------



## gnus411

zigg said:


> Less then a weeks old, first outing today, bloody titanium!
> 
> View attachment 14830567
> 
> View attachment 14830569


. Bummer...the first ding is always the worst ding. At least the camo masks it a little bit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

zigg said:


> Less then a weeks old, first outing today, bloody titanium!


Ahh man!!

What did you hit the clasp on ?


----------



## zigg

issey.miyake said:


> Ahh man!!
> 
> What did you hit the clasp on ?


I cant remember. Tbf, I noticed this just before hitting the bed and couldnt sleep trying to figure out what I could possibly have done to it haha. I did use a grinder (a tool, not the app haha) but there is no way I could do that so it must have be a SS bar at the gym while doing squats that must have caused it.


----------



## tomchicago

The fabricated, hyped-up infallibility of the "King Square Titanium" was bound to tumble. Every single metal watch dings and scratches with use. Every. Single. One. Only case queens don't. 
Sapphire crystals scratch and break too.

Just wear it and rock it!


----------



## philipkarlevans

Hello:
Where is the serial number on the gwm b 5000 tb1 cr ?
Mine from topper 12/6/2019.


----------



## dududuckling

And this came in the mail today. Titanium assemble!


----------



## issey.miyake

dududuckling said:


> And this came in the mail today. Titanium assemble!


Congrats..

My twins










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Is the Camo Square meant to be DLC?


----------



## zigg

CC said:


> Is the Camo Square meant to be DLC?


I can tell you right now that it is not 

My PRX8000 already took a lot of beating and not a single mark on it, nothing. You must have seen what they did to a DLC'd MRG and it was still like new.


----------



## CC

zigg said:


> I can tell you right now that it is not
> 
> My PRX8000 already took a lot of beating and not a single mark on it, nothing. You must have seen what they did to a DLC'd MRG and it was still like new.


I was very dubious about the treatment and patterning longevity.

Glad I returned the IP MTG Camo. That won't hold up well at all.

Also the face was small, cluttered and not legible at all.
Lume was non-existent and even the light didn't do much to help.

Shame really as I loved the patterning.


----------



## gnus411

CC said:


> I was very dubious about the treatment and patterning longevity.
> 
> Glad I returned the IP MTG Camo. That won't hold up well at all.
> 
> Also the face was small, cluttered and not legible at all.
> Lume was non-existent and even the light didn't do much to help.
> 
> Shame really as I loved the patterning.


Per Casio for the TCM: "After a DLC coating is applied to the case and band, the gradations of the camouflage pattern are created by using dot patterns of three different sizes: small, medium, and large.

The Camo *MTG *is not DLC.


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> ....The Camo *MTG *is not DLC.


Which is a damn shame


----------



## CC

gnus411 said:


> The Camo *MTG *is not DLC.


Guessing you didn't bother reading my full comment referring to the MTG as IP?...



CC said:


> Glad I returned the *IP* MTG Camo. That won't hold up well at all.


----------



## gnus411

CC said:


> Guessing you didn't bother reading my full comment referring to the MTG as IP?...


I read it. Since there was some slightly misleading information in the original posts, I doubled down on that piece for added clarity.


----------



## zigg

CC said:


> I was very dubious about the treatment and patterning longevity.
> 
> Glad I returned the IP MTG Camo. That won't hold up well at all.
> 
> Also the face was small, cluttered and not legible at all.
> Lume was non-existent and even the light didn't do much to help.
> 
> Shame really as I loved the patterning.


Fortunately, square legibility is perfect. And that pattern is just amazing! Shame its so fragile but then every bracelet gets scratched so its not really a surprise.


----------



## CC

zigg said:


> Fortunately, square legibility is perfect. And that pattern is just amazing! Shame its so fragile but then every bracelet gets scratched so its not really a surprise.


They say the pattern is put on top of DLC but looks like yours scratched down to the metal.

DLC on my MRG must be better quality as it's still perfect despite a few knocks.


----------



## zigg

CC said:


> They say the pattern is put on top of DLC but looks like yours scratched down to the metal.
> 
> DLC on my MRG must be better quality as it's still perfect despite a few knocks.


You may be right on this. There was this video where they really went for it with MRG and it just kept on holding up without a mark on it. This on the other hand, looks pretty but the camo finish is definitely a weak point.

Was thinking of selling my beater - the GW-B5600BC - but, for what is worth, I think I will keep both.


----------



## kubr1ck

LOL come on fellas. You grind any watch against a steel weight bar and it's gonna get scratched, I don't care what coating is on it. I own an MR-G and PRX-8000 in addition to the Ti squares, so I don't have a dog in this race. It's just common sense.


----------



## James142

Yeah, IMO resin is a much better option in the gym. There's no way I would wear a coated Ti watch while slinging bars and weights around. YMMV


----------



## dududuckling

And even resin gets scratched lol... I wonder if it only scratched the coating down to the bare metal... or did the metal get chipped as well? Then maybe blame the titanium and not the DLC.


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> LOL come on fellas. You grind any watch against a steel weight bar and it's gonna get scratched, I don't care what coating is on it. I own an MR-G and PRX-8000 in addition to the Ti squares, so I don't have a dog in this race. It's just common sense.


Seen a video of someone going to work on good quality DLC with a scalpel and the scalpel lost.
Left a silver mark which wiped straight of because it was the scalpel disintegrating.


----------



## tomchicago

The Titanium - DLC square and its synthetic sapphire crystal are vulnerable to dings, scratches and breaks like ANY metal watch or piece of glass, just slightly less so under certain narrowly defined conditions. 

Given the forum and review site hype over the "infallibility" and self-proclaimed "king" status of the Ti squares, there was bound to be some disappointments when the watches arrived and were worn in normal, daily use outside of their protective plastic and boxes.

Just wear it and rock it, or, keep it as a case queen. Resin is much much better at this sort of thing and why it was the original material, but resin is still resin and different from any metal.

If you dive into some watch forums about DLC from actual owners who have actually worn their watches and you will find them littered with stories about scratches and dings.

I've seen the youtube video where the guy scratches up a cheap IP watch. The problem with it is that he goes pretty soft on his expensive DLC so imo the comparison he makes lacks credibility.

I believe the forum posts from owners who've actually worn their DLC's in the wild far more than a staged video.


----------



## CC

My MRG-G2000 has had plenty of use and a few knocks.

Edit: Nevermind, should of learned to keep my opinions to myself :-!


----------



## phillycheez

Sounds like a bunch of people who have unrealistic expectations of metal watches. This is the g shock community after all where most have experience with just resin on the wrist. Once you ding up an expensive watch it is what it is. My first ding on my 116600 hurt and then life went on and it's full of scuffs I don't think twice about.

Go back to rubber watches and be happy if you can hang with being metal. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

Dont get me wrong guys - Im not crying here, just sharing my experience with you like-minded people. Its not something you want to see even on a £200 watch, especially on a first day, but yea, it was my fault - completely forgot what Im wearing and what Im doing and this is what I got. Still love the watch and the finish for what it is. Im not typical G collector and there are very few Gs a like, Im even less of a square guy but this is just something else.

Without even reading what Tom posted I can imagine he has different view to mine judging by his countless posts on this matter so far.

There is a fair amount of common sense in what you say kubr1ck but, as CC said, the DLC is really really though so kind of expected a bit more. Like I said already, my PRX8000 survived couple of nasty mtb accidents and its still like new.

Anyways, thats my view on this and Im gonna leave it at that.

Oh, and here is one of the videos showing the DLC properties


----------



## tomchicago

This is Casio advertising. Not objective. If this were the case, none of you would be wrenching over scratching and dinging a supposedly "invincible", "king of" G-Shock squares. IMHO, the only real G-Shock is resin. All else is an embellished, marked-up transformation of the original resin to play on ego and siphon on your pocketbook. (I own a GMW-B5000 for the record and like it, as well as a Day-Date.) Nonetheless...keep 'em in the case if you're afraid of scratching them, because they are as vulnerable to such as any other metal watch.



zigg said:


> Dont get me wrong guys - Im not crying here, just sharing my experience with you like-minded people. Its not something you want to see even on a £200 watch, especially on a first day, but yea, it was my fault - completely forgot what Im wearing and what Im doing and this is what I got. Still love the watch and the finish for what it is. Im not typical G collector and there are very few Gs a like, Im even less of a square guy but this is just something else.
> 
> Without even reading what Tom posted I can imagine he has different view to mine judging by his countless posts on this matter so far.
> 
> There is a fair amount of common sense in what you say kubr1ck but, as CC said, the DLC is really really though so kind of expected a bit more. Like I said already, my PRX8000 survived couple of nasty mtb accidents and its still like new.
> 
> Anyways, thats my view on this and Im gonna leave it at that.
> 
> Oh, and here is one of the videos showing the DLC properties


----------



## Tanker G1

tomchicago said:


> This is Casio advertising. Not objective. If this were the case, none of you would be wrenching over scratching and dinging a supposedly "invincible", "king of" G-Shock squares. IMHO, the only real G-Shock is resin. All else is an embellished, marked-up transformation of the original resin to play on ego and siphon on your pocketbook. (I own a GMW-B5000 for the record and like it, as well as a Day-Date.) Nonetheless...keep 'em in the case if you're afraid of scratching them, because they are as vulnerable to such as any other metal watch.


You're coming off so opinionated in your posts it's cringeworthy. The only one in this thread repeatedly using 'invincible' and 'king' is you. Do have some kind of agenda or just generally trolling for attention?


----------



## dgaddis

zigg said:


> There is a fair amount of common sense in what you say kubr1ck but, as CC said, the DLC is really really though so kind of expected a bit more. Like I said already, my PRX8000 survived couple of nasty mtb accidents and its still like new.
> 
> Anyways, thats my view on this and Im gonna leave it at that.


There's a huge difference between crashing a MTB and hitting a metal bar with a knurled grip area. Most MTB crashes happen in the dirt, dirt is pretty soft compared to steel. That's why road bike crashes are waaay worse than MTB crashes. Dirt is soft and moves with you with you land it - asphalt isn't soft and doesn't move. You're typically going faster on the road too. I've crashed my MTB more times than I can count and never needed stitches or anything, but in 3 'offs' on the road two of them resulted in stitches.

Like this one. Pic is taken on a dirt road, but I crashed on asphalt - we were turning off the dirt onto a paved road, a few miles into a race, still in a big group, I was watching the riders around me and not where my front tire was going, and the front end slid in some gravel on the road and I went down at about 20mph. Took 13 stitches to close up my knee. Amazingly I didn't take out anyone else and no one ran over me while I slid to a stop. Big gash on my knee, a bit of road rash on my hip/elbow/hand, banged/scratched up a DI2 shifter and RD (cosmetic damage only thankfully), bent the RD hanger, and ripped the BOA dial off my shoe. An expensive three miles...

I wouldn't wear a nice watch on a ride, especially not a road ride.


----------



## aalin13

tomchicago said:


> This is Casio advertising. Not objective. If this were the case, none of you would be wrenching over scratching and dinging a supposedly "invincible", "king of" G-Shock squares. IMHO, the only real G-Shock is resin. All else is an embellished, marked-up transformation of the original resin to play on ego and siphon on your pocketbook. (I own a GMW-B5000 for the record and like it, as well as a Day-Date.) Nonetheless...keep 'em in the case if you're afraid of scratching them, because they are as vulnerable to such as any other metal watch.


I have no doubt to the veracity of the test, all videos on DLC I have seen shows significant improvement to scratch resistance compared to stainless steel. But eventually, there's always the possibility of encountering something harder than DLC, or bumping the watch resulting in the coating flaking off. Bear in mind that any contact that results in damage to DLC will also damage any metal watches.

No coating will be 100% wear resistant though, which is why I personally don't like any coated watch, as I don't mind scratches, but I prefer the colour to be consistent when they do eventually happen.


----------



## Tanker G1

Today Macy's and Bloomingdale's adjusted their prices up to the new $1,700 sticker for the TB-1 and Camo

Prices seem to be trending up on ebay as inventory dwindles. If you picked either one up under msrp you may soon be even happier you did.


----------



## Guarionex

zigg said:


> I cant remember. Tbf, I noticed this just before hitting the bed and couldnt sleep trying to figure out what I could possibly have done to it haha. I did use a grinder (a tool, not the app haha) but there is no way I could do that so it must have be a SS bar at the gym while doing squats that must have caused it.


I recall the time my spouse grabbed me for a picture and I felt her ring just bang into my titanium diver.. Ohhhhhhhbhbbbbb####$#@.... When I looked at it and noticed a chunk. I almost died. Pic attached. Of course they don't know and wondering why I'm staring at my watch


----------



## JustAbe

Guarionex said:


> I recall the time my spouse grabbed me for a picture and I felt her ring just bang into my titanium diver.. Ohhhhhhhbhbbbbb####$#@.... When I looked at it and noticed a chunk. I almost died. Pic attached. Of course they don't know and wondering why I'm staring at my watch


Wear it with pride @Guarionex!!! An unforgettable incident and a battle scar!!! Had much more expensive watches (eg PP) scarred by diamonds before, you learn to live with it!! Cheers bro


----------



## yokied

JustAbe said:


> Wear it with pride @Guarionex!!! An unforgettable incident and a battle scar!!! Had much more expensive watches (eg PP) scarred by diamonds before, you learn to live with it!! Cheers bro


Yep, no shame in losing a fight with a diamond, especially your wife's. They're stronger, right?


----------



## babyivan

Guarionex said:


> I recall the time my spouse grabbed me for a picture and I felt her ring just bang into my titanium diver.. Ohhhhhhhbhbbbbb####$#@.... When I looked at it and noticed a chunk. I almost died. Pic attached. Of course they don't know and wondering why I'm staring at my watch


That I think wouldn't bother me as much. I find scratches to be worse than dings. Also, a non-coated (dlc, ip, etc...) wears scars better, imo. Nothing worse than chipping a color coating off and revealing a different color underneath. 
Lastly, a flat/matte finish hides everything. Scratching up a chromed out/blinged out finish is eye-catching.

That being said, much like you, I would've been heartbroken at first. I probably would've went for a "timeout" in order to collect my thoughts. 
The alternative would not have been good for all parties involved:


----------



## Facelessman

Guarionex said:


> I recall the time my spouse grabbed me for a picture and I felt her ring just bang into my titanium diver.. Ohhhhhhhbhbbbbb####$#@.... When I looked at it and noticed a chunk. I almost died. Pic attached. Of course they don't know and wondering why I'm staring at my watch


I see it as a romantic scar


----------



## James142

A knowledgeable f17 member cured me of being afraid of scratches years ago by saying that an IP watch isn't considered well-worn until it looks like this:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

James142 said:


> A knowledgeable f17 member cured me of being afraid of scratches years ago by saying that an IP watch isn't considered well-worn until it looks like this:
> View attachment 14846809


That looks great...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU

did you guys notice the new price?
the Casio USA raised their price on both and changed it to limited edition both @1700 list price now...


----------



## babyivan

TCWU said:


> did you guys notice the new price?
> the Casio USA raised their price on both and changed it to limited edition both @1700 list price now...


I think after New years they raised all their prices on the US website


----------



## TCWU

babyivan said:


> I think after New years they raised all their prices on the US website


not really last week the Macy's Camo one still @1600 and 10% off
earlier this week it's 1700 no longer at 1600
Amazon still @1600

also now it's limited edition on official website!


----------



## babyivan

TCWU said:


> not really last week the Macy's Camo one still @1600 and 10% off
> earlier this week it's 1700 no longer at 1600
> Amazon still @1600
> 
> also now it's limited edition on official website!


Only on the Casio G-Shock website (and mltd, but they always run sales) were the prices increased

There was a thread about it back in January.

EDIT: Found it

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## James142

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That looks great...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks...

A little asphalt at high speed works wonders for that "vintage look".


----------



## Citizen V

tomchicago said:


> This is Casio advertising. Not objective. If this were the case, none of you would be wrenching over scratching and dinging a supposedly "invincible", "king of" G-Shock squares. IMHO, the only real G-Shock is resin.


Can you provide some links to this sort of advertising? I'm curious how Casio did advertise this watch.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## tomchicago

The pronoun "this" referred to the youtube link in the quoted text.



Citizen V said:


> Can you provide some links to this sort of advertising? I'm curious how Casio did advertise this watch.


----------



## gnus411

Can't find the beer thread...so I'll just post it here. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcnh

cant read the whole thread is there any photos of this model being the only watch for a couple of month? i would like to see the coating and condtion. Thanks in advance


----------



## Facelessman

Tcnh said:


> cant read the whole thread is there any photos of this model being the only watch for a couple of month? i would like to see the coating and condtion. Thanks in advance


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwm-b5000titanium-5019847-122.html#post50856917


----------



## Tcnh

Thanks 
The clasp looks fine to me but i guess the coating went off on the bezel edges? Or it is just the play of light and shadows? 
I've seen a couple of MRGs with coloured bezels the coating went off on the bezel edges, where the edge is the most thin but i am not sure that violet-blue coating was a DLC.


----------



## mtb2104

Tcnh said:


> Thanks
> The clasp looks fine to me but i guess the coating went off on the bezel edges? Or it is just the play of light and shadows?
> I've seen a couple of MRGs with coloured bezels the coating went off on the bezel edges, where the edge is the most thin but i am not sure that violet-blue coating was a DLC.


edges are fine, but those 2 impact points aren't fine.
though the dings are pretty deep, but so far i couldn't see any peeling effects, yet
it is still too early to tell if coatings can hold for another 10/20/30 years, but it's a G Shock, and I am not really worried about the bezel/bracelet.


----------



## Facelessman

To me the clasp is a good indicator of how well it hold up as it mostly the first that got scratch, at least for me. I don't have MRG but i wouldn't expect these Ti(s) to be better than MRG.

I have mine for about 2 months with around 3 weeks of wrist time still scratch free, way too soon to comment on durability but i love it.



If you are ok with that they still can be scratched, these Ti(s) are just awesome. I see lots of love from their owners


----------



## issey.miyake

I've had my pair since mid December and I haven't had any incidents which I've said 'oh damn' after hitting it on something but then again it'll happen regardless which watch in wearing.

There is slight wear inside the clasp though


----------



## dgaddis

issey.miyake said:


> I've had my pair since mid December and I haven't had any incidents which I've said 'oh damn' after hitting it on something but then again it'll happen regardless which watch in wearing.
> 
> There is slight wear inside the clasp though


I totally read that as STRAWBERRY COLON ????


----------



## babyivan

Some extra shots that didn't make it to WRUW this morning.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch Geek reviews the TCM model.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> Watch Geek reviews the TCM model.


@GaryK30 so when are you going to grab one? I think I know the answer already, lol, but just thought I had to ask.


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> @GaryK30 so when are you going to grab one? I think I know the answer already, lol, but just thought I had to ask.


It's a very nice piece, but just a bit out of my price range. I do agree with Watch Geek that I'd prefer the bezel finish on the TCM to be the same as the bracelet finish (matte).

If I were going to get a titanium square, the black, positive display TB model is more to my liking.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> It's a very nice piece, but just a bit out of my price range. I do agree with Watch Geek that I'd prefer the bezel finish on the TCM to be the same as the bracelet finish (matte).
> 
> If I were going to get a titanium square, the black, positive display TB model is more to my liking.


Yeah I definitely would want the positive display one as well, but if I had to choose (which I did, no way that wife would let me buy both), the camo was the winner for sure. 
It's such a unique looking square, stands out amongst the rest in my collection.


----------



## WallyGreenblatt

Pure G


----------



## issey.miyake

Looks like lunchtime for the little guy


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Well, don't know if SS or Ti but, seems like a new full metal square is incoming!


----------



## gnus411

I think it's a titanium? I thought I recalled someone mentioned a grid pattern one in the pipeline.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

AstroAtlantique said:


> Well, don't know if SS or Ti but, seems like a new full metal square is incoming!
> View attachment 14923589


Nice find, thanks for sharing! Looks like snakeskin pattern to me.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Wondering why nothing been said about this watch in the official Casio UK's video about Tokyo 2020 fair up on YouTube. They only covered the recently released GBX-100 and the GPS/HR :-/.
Anyway, hoping it to be a SS full metal square: I have the titanium TCM and it is really good but I would have wished it was heavier.


----------



## kubr1ck

It's made out of platinum-plated armadillo skin. Limited to 5 pieces worldwide. MSRP: $145,000. They've all been pre-sold, so sorry guys. :-d


----------



## yokied

Miklos86 said:


> Nice find, thanks for sharing! Looks like snakeskin pattern to me.


----------



## A-Squared

AstroAtlantique said:


> Well, don't know if SS or Ti but, seems like a new full metal square is incoming!
> View attachment 14923589


I do remember someone mentioning they'd seen this rendition a while back by someone who worked for g-shock and nicknamed it the "Tron Square" now that I'm seeing this image, it seems appropriate. Also believe it is in fact titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

The snakeskin pattern is not really speaking to me right now.

Buuuuuut you never know.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

A-Squared said:


> I do remember someone mentioning they'd seen this rendition a while back by someone who worked for g-shock and nicknamed it the "Tron Square" now that I'm seeing this image, it seems appropriate. Also believe it is in fact titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, "Tron Square" it's the perfect nickname LOL. Anyway, kinda reminds me of a squared blackboard from school


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> It's made out of platinum-plated armadillo skin. Limited to 5 pieces worldwide. MSRP: $145,000. They've all been pre-sold, so sorry guys. :-d


So... whan can we expect to see yours in the WRUW?


----------



## dgaddis

James142 said:


> The snakeskin pattern is not really speaking to me right now.
> 
> Buuuuuut you never know.


Y'all do realize it doesn't look anything like snakeskin, right?


----------



## CC

dgaddis said:


> Y'all do realize it doesn't look anything like snakeskin, right?


It's obviously just a grid pattern but I can see why some would call it 'Snakeskin'


----------



## kenls

Sorry Casio, that name (Tron Square) has already been taken. There’s been one in Edinburgh for centuries. ;-) And not a snakeskin in sight since the eighties.


----------



## Tanker G1

dgaddis said:


> Y'all do realize it doesn't look anything like snakeskin, right?


IKR


----------



## tomchicago

I really hope that isn't the final design. Casio should just produce a GW-B5000 premium resin screwback STN positive display and it will sell like wild.


----------



## Seikogi

I like this pattern actually much more than the "tacticool" camo on the other L.E. 

Betting this will be a titanium release.


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> So... whan can we expect to see yours in the WRUW?


Never. @JustAbe and @Irf already bought them all. :-d


----------



## Wistshots

How are all the camo ones holding up irl? Is the finish quite durable?


----------



## James142

Mine's great!

The other day, I accidentally scraped the clasp against a knurled steel dumbbell and it did not leave a mark. I was impressed.


----------



## babyivan

Wistshots said:


> How are all the camo ones holding up irl? Is the finish quite durable?


Haha, holding up just fine in its protective case, with guard dogs and security guards with their ar-15s

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Maddog1970

Wistshots said:


> How are all the camo ones holding up irl? Is the finish quite durable?


Mine are doing great, no scuffs or marks.....


----------



## WestleyMark

I prefer this over the camo one. It has a more premium feel on the wrist.



Servus said:


> https://www.g-central.com/gmw-b5000...aign=Feed:+g-central+(G-Central+G-Shock+Blog)
> 
> View attachment 14415007
> 
> 
> I don't think it needs any more words?
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## philipkarlevans

which is the serial number located on the back? there is a whole bunch of numbers there.


----------



## joaot

My GWM-B5000


----------



## James142

.


----------



## A-Squared

Was curious if anyone knew what the numbers above the word "titanium" meant? And was curious if the area I marked are casios way of numbering this model? I understand they were "limited production" but it seems these last 4 digits change and thought maybe it was a way of numbering them. Curious as to what you guys think based on what your squares are numbered on the case back or if those numbers are arbitrary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

I joined the club. b-)

I noticed that the module inside is tilted about 1 degree counterclockwise. I found a thread here in WUS talking about similar issues with the first batch of full metal squares, but I thought the issue was long gone... hmmm.

What do you think? I really think it is not a big deal, but when you see it you know it is there. Do you have similar issues? It is most noticeable around the date "square". It was the last piece sold by my AD and I got a bit more than 30% off so I would not want to send it back. I guess I just keep it and maybe send it in to Casio when the warranty is about to expire. I know I am a bit too OCD about these. :-d

Here is the thread I was talking about: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/display-not-aligned-gmw-b5000-silver-4859155.html


----------



## acadian

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15040853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15040855
> 
> 
> I joined the club. b-)
> 
> I noticed that the module inside is tilted about 1 degree counterclockwise. I found a thread here in WUS talking about similar issues with the first batch of full metal squares, but I thought the issue was long gone... hmmm.
> 
> What do you think? I really think it is not a big deal, but when you see it you know it is there. Do you have similar issues? It is most noticeable around the date "square". It was the last piece sold by my AD and I got a bit more than 30% off so I would not want to send it back. I guess I just keep it and maybe send it in to Casio when the warranty is about to expire. I know I am a bit too OCD about these. :-d
> 
> Here is the thread I was talking about: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/display-not-aligned-gmw-b5000-silver-4859155.html


One of my metal square was like that and I had to do like Cowboy Bebop indicated in the linked thread to fix mine.


----------



## Sassi

acadian said:


> One of my metal square was like that and I had to do like Cowboy Bebop indicated in the linked thread to fix mine.


Thanks! Do you mean modifying the module holder or ordering a new one? Would you happen to know if these titanium ones use the same module holder. I could not find it on PacParts website. I guess I will write an email to the AD and ask their opinion. :think:


----------



## Sassi

One more photo of my new beauty. b-)


----------



## memento_mori

And a great photo!


----------



## acadian

Sassi said:


> Thanks! Do you mean modifying the module holder or ordering a new one? Would you happen to know if these titanium ones use the same module holder. I could not find it on PacParts website. I guess I will write an email to the AD and ask their opinion. :think:


yes you need to trim the little plastic casing/cradle that sits in the bottom of the center case


----------



## Maddog1970

Still lovin my camo Square.....









.....and it's "plain" sibling!


----------



## Sassi

acadian said:


> yes you need to trim the little plastic casing/cradle that sits in the bottom of the center case


Thank you for the info. Unfortunately there is no way I am trying to do that myself. I would not want to open up a 200€ watch let alone nearly 2000€ one. I guess if I can't live with the slight misalignment I have to send it to Casio to get fixed. :think:


----------



## Lone Piper

Love that titanium!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Some really nice photography Sassi - congrats on your purchase. Do you mind sharing your photo setup?

I’ve been using mine regularly at home also. Found a faint scratch on the clasp but other than that it has held up very well!


----------



## Sassi

issey.miyake said:


> Some really nice photography Sassi - congrats on your purchase. Do you mind sharing your photo setup?
> 
> I've been using mine regularly at home also. Found a faint scratch on the clasp but other than that it has held up very well!


Thank you! I use Canon 90D and EF 35mm f/2 IS USM lense for these shots. :-!

Here is one more from today. :-d


----------



## kevio

Great composition Sassi. Love the bokeh from that lens!


----------



## Sassi

kevio said:


> Great composition Sassi. Love the bokeh from that lens!


Thanks so much. :-d


----------



## issey.miyake

Sassi said:


> Thank you! I use Canon 90D and EF 35mm f/2 IS USM lense for these shots. :-!
> 
> Here is one more from today. :-d
> 
> View attachment 15047761


Impressive shot again!

Love the creamy bokeh mmmm

Almost makes me regret selling my gear ... almost haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakyCas

Sassi said:


> Thank you for the info. Unfortunately there is no way I am trying to do that myself. I would not want to open up a 200€ watch let alone nearly 2000€ one. I guess if I can't live with the slight misalignment I have to send it to Casio to get fixed. :think:


How's the Camo holding up with regards durability?


----------



## FreakyCas

@Maddog

How’s the Camo holding up with regards to durability?


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## Miklos86

I regularly wear mine: the watch and its coating are still without any marks. Fantastic piece.


----------



## OkiFrog

Sassi said:


> Thank you! I use Canon 90D and EF 35mm f/2 IS USM lense for these shots. :-!
> 
> Here is one more from today. :-d
> 
> View attachment 15047761


Those are amazing shots!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philipkarlevans

a really good clear photo.


----------



## issey.miyake

One from yesterday


----------



## Sassi

Here is one more shot a few days ago. I cleaned an old AIO water cooler and my B5000TCM was is on the action with me. :-!


----------



## issey.miyake

Nice photos again Sassi!

I’m wearing mine again - just a solid choice for the WFH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15040853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15040855
> 
> 
> I joined the club. b-)
> 
> I noticed that the module inside is tilted about 1 degree counterclockwise. I found a thread here in WUS talking about similar issues with the first batch of full metal squares, but I thought the issue was long gone... hmmm.
> 
> What do you think? I really think it is not a big deal, but when you see it you know it is there. Do you have similar issues? It is most noticeable around the date "square". It was the last piece sold by my AD and I got a bit more than 30% off so I would not want to send it back. I guess I just keep it and maybe send it in to Casio when the warranty is about to expire. I know I am a bit too OCD about these. :-d
> 
> Here is the thread I was talking about: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/display-not-aligned-gmw-b5000-silver-4859155.html


whats the best deal anyone has got on one of these new? Topper is offer then at aboot 30% OFF MSRP, is that a good deal? 1,224 us out the door


----------



## unimorpheus

960 Bloomingdales


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Wistshots

I caved and pulled the trigger😁


----------



## James142

Wistshots said:


> I caved and pulled the trigger😁


Congrats! I think you'll love it.

I hope they crank out more premium titanium squares because I think they hit the sweet spot (G spot? Hehe) in so many ways.

I love the two I have and I think they could get really creative with the whole DLC/laser pattern treatment angle, for example.


----------



## valuewatchguy

unimorpheus said:


> 960 Bloomingdales


Sold out?


----------



## Bugster

James142 said:


> Congrats! I think you'll love it.
> 
> I hope they crank out more premium titanium squares because I think they hit the sweet spot (G spot? Hehe) in so many ways.
> 
> I love the two I have and I think they could get really creative with the whole DLC/laser pattern treatment angle, for example.
> View attachment 15094227


Really like both versions but I'm put off by the fit/drop of the bracelets first links. Many have said the fit isn't as good as non metal squares for the slimmer wrist. That's a big chunk of change to drop and not be 100% happy.


----------



## Sam7777

Daily office wear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Bugster said:


> Really like both versions but I'm put off by the fit/drop of the bracelets first links. Many have said the fit isn't as good as non metal squares for the slimmer wrist. That's a big chunk of change to drop and not be 100% happy.


I have a 6.7inch and it fits perfect. I can use the micro adjustment for when my wrist gets thicker, in warm months


----------



## Facelessman

6.25 inches wrist here. No problem, fit better than both version of combi on resin case, imo.


----------



## WastedYears

Is the fit the same as on the steel squares? Because I ended up selling my GMW-B5000V-1 because it wore quite bulky on my 6.5" wrist compared to my GW-M5610BC-1 on the resin band.


----------



## mtb2104

WastedYears said:


> Is the fit the same as on the steel squares? Because I ended up selling my GMW-B5000V-1 because it wore quite bulky on my 6.5" wrist compared to my GW-M5610BC-1 on the resin band.


the lack of weight definitely helped me a lot.. afterall it's a daily driver for me since last Nov.


----------



## James142

Yeah the Ti is a lot lighter than steel and makes a big difference in comfort, I think. Steel on bracelet is fine but is a bit heavy and takes some getting used to.

Also, 5610 is smaller and very light.


----------



## Facelessman

Still love it very much


----------



## Rammus




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Rammus

i love it


----------



## Alexanderchu

Sorry this could be a really dumb question - do you know if the watch's screen brightness can be made brighter? My guess is that it's probably post-production editing or nice lighting, but I see photos of the Camo on places like IG where the negative screen looks like it's got really nice contrast and is quite easy to read. I can't say the same for my Camo and I'm wondering if it's a tweak with the settings I can perform. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aspirin-san

Most likely taken from the right angle. I am done with negative displays for the same reason.


----------



## Miklos86

Alexanderchu said:


> Sorry this could be a really dumb question - do you know if the watch's screen brightness can be made brighter? My guess is that it's probably post-production editing or nice lighting, but I see photos of the Camo on places like IG where the negative screen looks like it's got really nice contrast and is quite easy to read. I can't say the same for my Camo and I'm wondering if it's a tweak with the settings I can perform.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think you can adjust the brightness/contrast. The negative display of the Ti camo is one of the best, but still a some ways off the legibility of a positive display.


----------



## Alexanderchu

Right, thanks for that feedback everyone! The contrast isn't terrible, but it certainly could be improved and I was hoping that I missed this feature somewhere along the way there haha.


----------



## Miklos86

I'm not sure this has been discussed already: B5000RD-4 red Ti square coming up soon. The article is in Spanish. It says the watches are supporsed to be in production in July. Casio underlines the weight saved by applying titanium, the watch weigthing 110 grams as opposed to 167 grams for SS models. This red verison is probably not DLC coated, but titanium carbide.

On the second pic there appears to be a blue-ish camo version, B5000TCM-3. Both watches have negative displays.









Más detalles de los GMW-B5000 de titanio


relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,




zonacasio.blogspot.com


----------



## Alexanderchu

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not sure this has been discussed already: B5000RD-4 red Ti square coming up soon. The article is in Spanish. It says the watches are supporsed to be in production in July. Casio underlines the weight saved by applying titanium, the watch weigthing 110 grams as opposed to 167 grams for SS models. This red verison is probably not DLC coated, but titanium carbide.
> 
> On the second pic there appears to be a blue-ish camo version, B5000TCM-3. Both watches have negative displays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más detalles de los GMW-B5000 de titanio
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15355810
> 
> View attachment 15355813


Good find! It's all Chinese there and the text inside the black box in the camo photos says "latest design". The yellow text on the left hand side says "Titanium + DLC", and beneath it "sapphire glass".

Dunno what to make of this but I think the info checks out enough to be credible? RMB 10,900 is a little over USD1,500, so pricing seems consistent too!


----------



## willydribble

red one is surely ion plated not titanium especially for that price


----------



## Miklos86

willydribble said:


> red one is surely ion plated not titanium especially for that price


Yeah in another thread there was mention of an ion plated red square. This should be it. So no DLC, but definitely titanium, says so right above the display.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Hm, the red isn’t doing it for me. I’d like to see the blue or green camo but I think for now I have officially retired from metal square collecting lol 

The first camo square I think is the only TI square for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

More metal to scratch up with regular wear (DLC or not). Pass. Titanium case but resin strap & bezel might be intriguing however.


----------



## djwishbone

I have terrible luck with DLC, would love to see this in a more "raw" titanium though!


----------



## James142

Yeah why don't they just put out a hardened, tastefully brushed/polished _raw_ titanium b5000? I'd be all over it.

These "crazy colors" just aren't doing it for me (so far, anyway)


----------



## philipkarlevans

red blue green not for me, 
most pleased with GMW-B5000TB1CR, 12-6-2019 from Topper.
i'd look really long and hard at a positive camo.


----------



## Dan GSR

I couldn't restrain myself any longer. Fomo took over after finding a deal on a TB


----------



## Dan GSR

Blue one is officially available for pre order


----------



## kubr1ck

From g-shock.com:




























One key difference between this TFC-2 and the TCM-1 and TB-1 is that the buttons and lug screws are black versus gold. Definitely a stealthier look, though I do like how the gold buttons match the lettering on the dial of the previous versions.


----------



## Dan GSR

I prefer the blue over the TCM


----------



## eaglepowers

I’m surprised they didn’t use a photo that shows off the blue more? At first glance it looks like the green version w/ blue lighting added here and there. I had to pull my green out to understand it. It’s the exact same dot pattern placement and color but with a blue base color. But the base color in the photo looks only partially blue.
Can’t wait to see better photos of this as I’m a fan of blue in my watches. However, I do wish they changed things up more and made it positive display. Can’t really justify owning both.


----------



## kubr1ck

eaglepowers said:


> I'm surprised they didn't use a photo that shows off the blue more? At first glance it looks like the green version w/ blue lighting added here and there. I had to pull my green out to understand it. It's the exact same dot pattern placement and color but with a blue base color. But the base color in the photo looks only partially blue.
> Can't wait to see better photos of this as I'm a fan of blue in my watches. However, I do wish they changed things up more and made it positive display. Can't really justify owning both.


Casio's stock photos have always been pretty mediocre. I think it's a marketing ploy to make potential buyers surprised at how much nicer the watches look in person and unable to resist pulling out their wallets. 

Just curious, by "green version" you referring to the current TCM-1 camo? It's always looked more grayish-brown to me.


----------



## Darkchild

Looking forward to seeing pictures of these in the wild. Looks like the $1,500+ price is here to stay too. The justification for the first Ti series was the new moulds etc that needed to be made. Looks like Ti will now be a staple in the line so we should, in an ideal world anyway, see these prices fall.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Darkchild said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures of these in the wild. *Looks like the $1,500+ price is here to stay too.* The justification for the first Ti series was the new moulds etc that needed to be made. Looks like Ti will now be a staple in the line so we should, in an ideal world anyway, see these prices fall.


'We' are too blame for this! I think Casio release watches at a point that they feel the market can 'stomach'. When 'we' rush out and purchase them, Casio know the price point was/is correct.
'We' are the 'guinea pigs' Casio use to set their prices!
If only this damn addiction didn't have such a hold over us, 'we' might have seen prices decline!!


----------



## babyivan

eaglepowers said:


> ....However, I do wish they changed things up more and made it positive display. Can't really justify owning both.


Agreed!
Not unique enough over the green to justify forking over $1700.

If this one came out at the same time as the green, I would have a hard time choosing. But, I would still have bought the green, as I think the theme works better in green/gold. The blue just seems like an afterthought.


----------



## dgaddis

I don't think all these new color options are going to be as popular as the original black and camo variants. Hopefully that will lead to the prices falling haha.


----------



## Chempop

I also feel it's a bit lazy, but not surprising. Every time casio has a cool new idea that is successful, they milk it to the millionth degree. Gold buttons and a positive display would have been a plus. Not sure if using the same printed glass as the TCM-1 was a good move, it doesn't really match the blue, but it also adds a little contrast and might result it a less messy appearance -- I personally feel having camo and bricks on the glass is too busy.


----------



## eaglepowers

kubr1ck said:


> Casio's stock photos have always been pretty mediocre. I think it's a marketing ploy to make potential buyers surprised at how much nicer the watches look in person and unable to resist pulling out their wallets.
> 
> Just curious, by "green version" you referring to the current TCM-1 camo? It's always looked more grayish-brown to me.


Yeah, and the photos you post are also opening up our wallets.? They should put you on payroll!

Yes, TCM-1. Sorry, I'm terrible w/ model names and lazy to look things up. Hmmm... for me it's more grayish w/ a hint of green.

I looked at the photos on my phone and couldn't see the blue well against the Camo in lots of areas. It's more distinguishable on my pc. However, the area above protection fades from blue to TCM-1 looking color which is what threw me. It does this in other areas as well. I'm sure in person the blue will be very solid and consistent throughout the backdrop of the dots. I think this color combo will be way more in your face than TCM-1 which is probably why they didn't feel the need to use gold buttons. But still I wish they changed things up more.

I agree about most stock photos from Casio being bad and not representing. In this day in age you'd think they could throw in a nice "in the wild" photo or a 360° degree spinning thingy w/ less studio lighting or jewelry store spotlights. For Christ sakes we're all on the same side.


----------



## g-fob2

for every imperfect G, there is 10 possibilities for modding 

geezz !!!


----------



## eaglepowers

babyivan said:


> Agreed!
> Not unique enough over the green to justify forking over $1700.
> 
> If this one came out at the same time as the green, I would have a hard time choosing. But, I would still have bought the green, as I think the theme works better in green/gold. The blue just seems like an afterthought.


Agree, that would have been painful choosing. But I wouldn't be surprised if lots of us end up w/ both anyways. The blue is really going to jump out on this. 
I'm leaning towards buying the uber expensive band, bezel, screws when they become available and converting my TCM-1. Too many things and not enough dough.....


----------



## babyivan

eaglepowers said:


> Agree, that would have been painful choosing. But I wouldn't be surprised if lots of us end up w/ both anyways. The blue is really going to jump out on this.
> I'm leaning towards buying the uber expensive band, bezel, screws when they become available and converting my TCM-1. Too many things and not enough dough.....


I will "hem and haw", but will probably buy it at some point..... but only if I find a deal on it. I waited with the camo until I found a deal (got mine for $1200 via a bloomindales sale).

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kubr1ck

The only Ti squares I'm interested in at this point are a raw titanium version with a positive display or one based off the origin DW-5000C-1A (like the Porter TFC-1).


----------



## Darkchild

kubr1ck said:


> The only Ti squares I'm interested in at this point are a raw titanium version with a positive display or one based off the origin DW-5000C-1A (like the Porter TFC-1).


Both good choices, I'm personally hoping (not titanium but in general) for both a rainbow ip and a bronze version.

The bronze in particular would really fit the G-Shock aesthetic with individual patina and general wear and tear contributing to the look of the watch.


----------



## Dan GSR

I was hoping for a cheaper model with a resin strap


----------



## philipkarlevans

naval camo for mariners.
perfect if positive.


----------



## Dan GSR

Finally got one, my square journey is complete 
DW5600 > GWM5610 > GW5000 > GMW-B5000G-1 > GMW-B5000TB-1


----------



## djpharoah

Damn that’s my grail sleeper square!


----------



## Dan GSR

djpharoah said:


> Damn that's my grail sleeper square!


They are getting harder to find now that they are discontinued. If you find a good deal jump on it.


----------



## kritameth

Dan GSR said:


> Finally got one, my square journey is complete
> DW5600 > GWM5610 > GW5000 > GMW-B5000G-1 > GMW-B5000TB-1
> 
> View attachment 15414288


Amazing! ? And a praiseworthy square journey, although you never know, maybe someday it'll read "DW5600 > GWM5610 > GW5000 > GMW-B5000G-1 > GMW-B5000TB-1 > G-D5000-9JR"!


----------



## Ferretnose

Was hoping for green next, but enjoying the blue. More than I expected to be honest.







Pictures, mine and Casio's, don't do it justice.
What I'd really like is a full-titanium, etched camo version of the big Mudmaster, the GWG-1000. That would _have_ to be green, to go with the military vibe of the watch. Anyone at Casio read this thread?


----------



## kritameth

Ferretnose said:


> Was hoping for green next, but enjoying the blue. More than I expected to be honest.
> View attachment 15424338
> Pictures, mine and Casio's, don't do it justice.
> What I'd really like is a full-titanium, etched camo version of the big Mudmaster, the GWG-1000. That would _have_ to be green, to go with the military vibe of the watch. Anyone at Casio read this thread?


Oh that's beautiful!! It's looking more and more like I gotta get this!


----------



## Darkchild

Ferretnose said:


> Was hoping for green next, but enjoying the blue. More than I expected to be honest.
> Pictures, mine and Casio's, don't do it justice.
> What I'd really like is a full-titanium, etched camo version of the big Mudmaster, the GWG-1000. That would _have_ to be green, to go with the military vibe of the watch. Anyone at Casio read this thread?


Congratulations! Didn't know these were out in the wild yet. Would love a few more pictures in more subdued light if you could. Is the difference between the two significant in your opinion?

There are pictures of a green model floating around so it's probably up next.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Looking for the green one too, although hoping for Casio to use a dedicated glass instead of the black used on the TCM and readopted on the TCF2, I was thinking to buy it but that stopped me...

BTW...quite a bit without 5000RD (Red square) news...


----------



## Ferretnose

Hello Darkchild, per your request a couple of new pics taken on this overcast morning. Enjoy.
















I'd barely heard of this when my pusher _Authorized Dealer _emailed that he was holding one for me. Hadn't been all that hot for it, but self-denial has never been my strong suit.

BTW, where are you seeing pictures of green and red versions? What other sites should I be visiting?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Ferretnose said:


> Hello Darkchild, per your request a couple of new pics taken on this overcast morning. Enjoy.
> View attachment 15426357
> View attachment 15426369
> 
> 
> I'd barely heard of this when my pusher _Authorized Dealer _emailed that he was holding one for me. Hadn't been all that hot for it, but self-denial has never been my strong suit.
> 
> BTW, where are you seeing pictures of green and red versions? What other sites should I be visiting?


Green camo and red square have been leaked on gcentral and a Japanese blog, BTW pics had also been posted here on f17 by me and other users!
EDIT:


http://zonacasio.blogspot.com/...-los-gmw-b5000-de-titanio.html



Here's the link I posted in another thread!


----------



## Darkchild

Ferretnose said:


> Hello Darkchild, per your request a couple of new pics taken on this overcast morning. Enjoy.
> 
> I'd barely heard of this when my pusher _Authorized Dealer _emailed that he was holding one for me. Hadn't been all that hot for it, but self-denial has never been my strong suit.
> 
> BTW, where are you seeing pictures of green and red versions? What other sites should I be visiting?


Thanks mate, looks great, I'll look forward to a release in my part of the world. I usually buy my watches from the U.K. but I haven't seen it listed anywhere but the Casio UK store.

Regarding the red and green models, they were posted earlier in the thread. I've attached them below. Not the best quality but you get an idea.


----------



## babyivan

This "green" one confuses me... Looks strikingly similar to the original camo

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## that 1 guy

I hemmed and hawed about the price on these, went through some mental acrobatics and decided to pick one up. I came across a new GMW-B5000TB-1 for just over $1100 and made the purchase. I have been looking for a highly accurate robust titanium watch with chrono function for a while. I looked at the Omega X-33, the Breitling Aerospace Evo, and the Tissot T-Touch to name a few. Looking at the prices and specifications of all these watches it became evident that the price point of the GMW-B5000TB-1 is really not out of line with other watches that have somewhat similar specs. The specifications of theGMW-B5000TB-1 match or exceed these watches...it really comes down to what style watch someone is looking for. I will post some pictures when I receive the watch.


----------



## Darkchild

Seems these are available for sale now in the US. Anyone know when they'll launch in the UK / EU ?


----------



## entropy96

Darkchild said:


> Thanks mate, looks great, I'll look forward to a release in my part of the world. I usually buy my watches from the U.K. but I haven't seen it listed anywhere but the Casio UK store.
> 
> Regarding the red and green models, they were posted earlier in the thread. I've attached them below. Not the best quality but you get an idea.
> 
> View attachment 15426438
> 
> 
> View attachment 15426439


The red one and blue one are interesting


----------



## babyivan

Random Rob unboxing blue Ti






I want to add that within the video he adds a link to another video on the watch... Actually, a better video if you ask me 

My opinion: the original camo is better


----------



## Ferretnose

I've come to favor the blue camo over the original. Which I characterize as brown, though some seem to see it as green. The original is fairly subtle. I call it Stealth Bling. No one has ever commented on it. So I guess the camo part is working.

The blue is not subtle. It pops on the wrist. Which I like. I passed on the black Ti square last year because it wasn't distinctive enough. Sure, I get the whole "stealth wealth" concept, but the black is too much stealth for too much wealth.

Waiting to see better pictures of the green camo. And am not liking the red at all. Of course the red isn't camo - red is an inherently attention-seeking color, so red camo would be an oxymoron. Doubtless the red is targeted at the Chinese market, to which Casio pays assiduous attention by releasing several red watches every year. Red is an auspicious color in Chinese culture. But from my western POV, a red watch always looks like a plastic toy. So, hard pass on the red. YMMV.


----------



## babyivan

Ferretnose said:


> I've come to favor the blue camo over the original. Which I characterize as brown, though some seem to see it as green. The original is fairly subtle. I call it Stealth Bling. No one has ever commented on it. So I guess the camo part is working.
> 
> The blue is not subtle. It pops on the wrist. Which I like. I passed on the black Ti square last year because it wasn't distinctive enough. Sure, I get the whole "stealth wealth" concept, but the black is too much stealth for too much wealth.
> 
> Waiting to see better pictures of the green camo. And am not liking the red at all. Of course the red isn't camo - red is an inherently attention-seeking color, so red camo would be an oxymoron. Doubtless the red is targeted at the Chinese market, to which Casio pays assiduous attention by releasing several red watches every year. Red is an auspicious color in Chinese culture. But from my western POV, a red watch always looks like a plastic toy. So, hard pass on the red. YMMV.


The original is definitely brown, but there are hints of a green tone to it.

Personally I think the original camo has just the right amount of "pop".

The black not enough "pop", and also the fact that it's basically the 35th anniversary 5035, is what turned me off to it.

The blue I think is too much "pop", too loud for my taste. 
Furthermore, they could have put an effort to making it different than the original camo. It would have been cool if they made the whole watch matte or gloss. 
The one thing I didn't like about the original camo is that the bracelet is flat (save for the bits at the joints of the bracelet) while the bezel is gloss.

I'm glad I don't like the blue one all that much, it will save my wallet... Of course knowing me, I will probably end up buying it anyways 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Darkchild

I see the red metal square as a more playful take on the series, much like many G-SHOCK collaborations. Im keen to see what it looks like in person but I like a bit of edgy so I’ll probably add it the collection.


----------



## Ferretnose

I hear you, Babyivan, about making the new pieces more distinctive. F'rinstance, the camo etching on the blue is dot-for-dot identical with the original. How hard would it have been for Casio to whip up a new camo program for the laser?

And I'd hoped new Ti issues would cost less rather than more. Titanium hasn't been Unobtainium for decades. But Casio (and Seiko) seem to have adopted a business model of raising prices while improving the product modestly if at all. A new colorway is not an improvement - it's a novelty.

But what did I do? Bought the watch and so validated their approach. So whose hand deserves a slap? Sigh.


----------



## powerband

Can’t wait to see the red one in the wild


Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## dgaddis

I thought the red one was steel?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

dgaddis said:


> I thought the red one was steel?


The rumoured price of 549€ (Casio online shop of Germany) is the same price of the steel version but the photos we've seen show "titanium" written on the glass. Moreover, on the Casio web page it is reported as Stainless Steel case and bracelet if I recall correctly.









GMW-B5000RD-4 | CASIO


Die GMW-B5000 ist die Full Metal-Version der legendären DW-5000C, der allerersten G-SHOCK aus dem Jahr 1983. Alle äußeren Komponenten, darunter Armband, Gehäuse und Bodendeckel sind komplett aus massivem Edelstahl gefertigt und aufwendig hochglanzpoliert. Das Gehäuse und das Armband wurden...




de.casio-shop.eu





Edit:
Also the reported weight is about 167g...which is the right one for a SS full metal square. Let's see whether pictures are right or not


----------



## Ferretnose

Great! If the red _is_ steel I can ignore it even more easily. BTW, I don't favor Ti for the weight savings. If I want light, I turn to the GW-S5600, which Seiya usually has for about $250, and which has a titanium back plate along with the resin and carbon fiber.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Ferretnose said:


> Great! If the red _is_ steel I can ignore it even more easily. BTW, I don't favor Ti for the weight savings. If I want light, I turn to the GW-S5600, which Seiya usually has for about $250, and which has a titanium back plate along with the resin and carbon fiber.


Yeah, GW-S5600 is a great choice! Long time in my wish list but every time I pull the trigger on other GS , should get it before they discontinue it (it's been quite long time since its release). Furthermore, it is one of the lightest GS around.


----------



## philipkarlevans

Darkchild said:


> Seems these are available for sale now in the US. Anyone know when they'll launch in the UK / EU ?





babyivan said:


> Random Rob unboxing blue Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add that within the video he adds a link to another video on the watch... Actually, a better video if you ask me
> 
> My opinion: the original camo is better





Darkchild said:


> Seems these are available for sale now in the US. Anyone know when they'll launch in the UK / EU ?


----------



## Darkchild

The Red's been announced now, it's in steel as hinted by the pricing on the EU store.









G-Shock GMW-B5000RD-4 Full Metal with Red IP


The Red full metal square's finally been announced. Earlier pictures suggested it would be in titanium but pricing on the EU store hinted otherwise. Looks an interesting shade of red as well. https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000rd-4-full-metal-with-red-ip/




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## rodo88

Got my GMW-B5000TCM this week. Really impressed with how comfortable it is. Are marks to the top and sides of the first links on the bracelet from the clasp inevitable or do they tend to hold up ok?


----------



## Darkchild

Saw the B5000TB-1ER and GMW-B5000TCM-1ER for the second time today in proper lighting. There's quite a bit of detail you can't appreciate from pictures, particularly on the TB-1ER. It doesn't look as plasticky as the pictures suggest and actually feels very premium.

Suffice to say I was impressed and (after securing a decent discount) picked both of them up.

Looking forward to the TCM 2 and 3 now.


----------



## Miklos86

rodo88 said:


> Got my GMW-B5000TCM this week. Really impressed with how comfortable it is. Are marks to the top and sides of the first links on the bracelet from the clasp inevitable or do they tend to hold up ok?


My TCM holds up great, no marks since I got it in November.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kitimon

I'm curious if anyone else has these "bright spots" when using the light on their GWM-B5000.
It's definitely more pronounced on the right side of the screen on mine especially at certain angles, but it also happens on the other side too.


----------



## Dan GSR

normal


----------



## koolpep

kitimon said:


> I'm curious if anyone else has these "bright spots" when using the light on their GWM-B5000.
> It's definitely more pronounced on the right side of the screen on mine especially at certain angles, but it also happens on the other side too.






























Hope this helps. Seems normal. That's where the LEDs are located.


----------



## eaglepowers

Mine does it as well. Kindof bugs me. What ever happened to indiglo from the 80's?


----------



## dgaddis

koolpep said:


> Hope this helps. Seems normal. That's where the LEDs are located.


Not exactly. Those bright spots are actually where the LCD screen is missing. The LED (there's just one) is located at 3 o'clock.

You can see the shape of the screen here, it's sort of a rectangle with the corners cut off - the missing corners are those bright spots. Those two little things to the left of the screen - those are the LEDs. One is white, the other is red (which flashes for the reminder function).









This is looking at the backside of the LCD, you can see the two LED's in place. The screen is rotated here, the two gold springs (on the left side of the pic) are at 6 o'clock on the dial.









More pics here :: HOW TO - Best way to invert square display - GW-B5600...


----------



## koolpep

@dgaddis thanks a lot - and I learned something new.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## kitimon

Very informative, thank you! With this information in mind, does any one have any ideas on how to "fix the issue"?



dgaddis said:


> Not exactly. Those bright spots are actually where the LCD screen is missing. The LED (there's just one) is located at 3 o'clock.
> 
> You can see the shape of the screen here, it's sort of a rectangle with the corners cut off - the missing corners are those bright spots. Those two little things to the left of the screen - those are the LEDs. One is white, the other is red (which flashes for the reminder function).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is looking at the backside of the LCD, you can see the two LED's in place. The screen is rotated here, the two gold springs (on the left side of the pic) are at 6 o'clock on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here :: HOW TO - Best way to invert square display - GW-B5600...


----------



## dgaddis

kitimon said:


> Very informative, thank you! With this information in mind, does any one have any ideas on how to "fix the issue"?


Don't look at the watch from an angle? There's no fixing it I don't think.


----------



## kitimon

dgaddis said:


> Don't look at the watch from an angle? There's no fixing it I don't think.


Thank you, that's what I thought. Unfortunately you can see the uneven lighting head on too - not a big deal though.


----------



## Dan GSR

if you were to "fix it" the display would be difficult to read
you would have to block the light 
its a feature, not a fault


----------



## Rammus




----------



## philipkarlevans

Rammus said:


> View attachment 15476959


----------



## philipkarlevans

great photo, can see every little detail.
what a prospective buyer wants to see.


----------



## kol

Dan GSR said:


> Finally got one, my square journey is complete
> DW5600 > GWM5610 > GW5000 > GMW-B5000G-1 > GMW-B5000TB-1
> 
> View attachment 15414288


As of a couple hours ago (when I clicked the buy button) this is almost the journey I took....a couple more 5ks and anniversary models in between.....will share pics when I receive!!


----------



## Rammus

philipkarlevans said:


> great photo, can see every little detail.
> what a prospective buyer wants to see.


With pleasure bro


----------



## Darkchild

Finally placed my order for the blue camo, will take a while to get to me but I'll share pictures when it arrives. With the green camo and red steel on the way I think Casio should really consider releasing more positive display models. The negative displays work but they've lost their novelty factor now.

By the way, I heard through the grapevine that Casio are working on a new 'crazy' piece with different coloured links in the bracelet. Not sure if true but would certainly be another 'interesting' watch.


----------



## Miklos86

It's been almost a year and a half since the original Ti squares were announced. Do you think the will be any new models? The steel squares are getting new colors, but for Ti there was only the blue camo.

Another reason why I'm resurrecting this thread is to ask if anybody knows how the OP, @Servus is doing. He hasn't logged on in a while.


----------



## Dxnnis

Last time I spoke to servus was 8 months ago and he was doing ok, not heard from him since but he did say he would return but no idea when. Hope it is soon


----------



## Facelessman

Miklos86 said:


> It's been almost a year and a half since the original Ti squares were announced. Do you think the will be any new models? The steel squares are getting new colors, but for Ti there was only the blue camo.
> 
> Another reason why I'm resurrecting this thread is to ask if anybody knows how the OP, @Servus is doing. He hasn't logged on in a while.


After they released blue camo, I think there will be more Ti from time to time but not available at all time to make Ti somewhat special/limited. When? I guess there will be at least one for 40th aniversary edition, maybe sooner than that ...... just my blind guess


----------



## Ferretnose

There's been at least one official-looking illustration of a green camo titanium, earlier on this thread I believe, but no formal announcement. And wild rumor of an iridescent finish, tho unclear whether that would be steel or ti. Stay tuned.


----------



## kubr1ck

Give me one in raw titanium with copper accents and positive display. No more rainbow colored camo. Come on, Casio.


----------



## Ferretnose

I'd buy that, especially with the positive display. But how 'bout more subdued bronze accents instead of copper?


----------



## kubr1ck

Ferretnose said:


> I'd buy that, especially with the positive display. But how 'bout more subdued bronze accents instead of copper?


I don't really see a difference between copper, rose gold and bronze, but maybe I'm colorblind, lol.


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Give me one in raw titanium with copper accents and positive display. No more rainbow colored camo. Come on, Casio.


This. Please.

Even if they released the original, standard positive display megal square B5000D-1 in Ti it would be a success.


----------



## Fergfour

That's it. If all the stars align, I'm getting back in the game with a 5000TB by the end of March.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fergfour said:


> That's it. If all the stars align, I'm getting back in the game with a 5000TB by the end of March.


Wore mine yesterday you'll love it...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Give me one in raw titanium with copper accents and positive display. No more rainbow colored camo. Come on, Casio.


@kubr1ck I know this is redundant...but...I wouldn't mind seeing one like the porter model that was released when the metal squares were introduced except I want the case and bracelet to be in the same finish as the TB (It looked much closer to resin and you would not guess it was titanium in the first place...) basically it would be a titanium version of the GMW-B5000TFC with sapphire on it...I would wear this over the Porter on any given weekend if it gets released...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @kubr1ck I know this is redundant...but...I wouldn't mind seeing one like the porter model that was released when the metal squares were introduced except I want the case and bracelet to be in the same finish as the TB (It looked much closer to resin and you would not guess it was titanium in the first place...) basically it would be a titanium version of the GMW-B5000TFC with sapphire on it...I would wear this over the Porter on any given weekend if it gets released...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


If you want me to hold on to your TFC until that happens, I'd be willing to help you out.  But yeah dude, a full Ti square based off the DW-5000C-1A would be absolutely boss.

Long time no see on here, Cowboy. Hope you're well.


----------



## Reaxis

Its interesting.. I tried the titanium square. I like it. But I prefer the bit more weight the metal ones have. Both are great. I guess I'm just writing this to say that they are not heavy at all, if coming from regular stainless steel watches.


----------



## kubr1ck

Gimme a Ti square in that MR-G colorway, Casio. You can do it. I have faith in you.


----------



## mtb2104

Finally gave this a try. Thanks @kevio for the inspiration!


----------



## Bad Rattle

kubr1ck said:


> Gimme a Ti square in that MR-G colorway, Casio. You can do it. I have faith in you.


That would look awesome!


----------



## ffnc1020

mtb2104 said:


> Finally gave this a try. Thanks @kevio for the inspiration!


Is the hardware gold?


----------



## mtb2104

ffnc1020 said:


> Is the hardware gold?


Nope. They are silver from the B5000-1.
Having said that, I do plan to buy additional straps if it works out fine. Still considering if I should go for the Kolor gold, or full black.
Wonder if the gold hue matches between the Kolor and the Ti?


----------



## kevio

mtb2104 said:


> Finally gave this a try. Thanks @kevio for the inspiration!


Glad to have inspired you to try the rubber strap on this watch. Personally I find this watch disappears on the wrist now since it's so much lighter without the bracelet. On mine, I replaced the metal keeper with a rubber keeper, which helps with the wearability and reduces the weight of the watch more. The rubber keeper looks better and doesn't clash with the black and gold colorway of the watch. I've also swapped the buckle/clasp with a gold set from a DW5600EG strap. The shade of gold matches quite well although I prefer the shape of the newer buckle/clasp.


----------



## Facelessman

I keep mine on bracelet (to be honest i thought about rubber strap for a long long time but the bracelet is really awesome) but if i will swap to rubber strap i might choose rubber keeper and dlc buckle from gw-5000b. @kevio @mtb2104 Very simple and nice mod   love it


----------



## J__D

kubr1ck said:


> Gimme a Ti square in that MR-G colorway, Casio. You can do it. I have faith in you.
> View attachment 15704521


This. Why hasn't it been done yet? I keep hoping to see leaks of a new Ti that isn't "in your face, look at me" it seems like a perfect combo to me


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Let's bump this up!😄
Here is my camo B5K with my last purchase: the (longly) awaited red IP SS B5K!
I wanted to take a picture of my full metal G's...or at least the most recent ones as my MRG-110 did not show up in here.


----------



## Fergfour

The Ti arrived today  Planning on keeping it on stock bracelet. The whole watch is only 102 grams so it's very lightweight. I thought my GW5000 on combi bracelet was comfortable and that's 117 grams. I do wear auto's quite often so a little extra weight doesn't bother me.


----------



## Paul R

No way! I thought I was the only person crazy enough to have tried resin bands on the TB! I used the bands from my GMW-B5000G-1JF and the buckle and keeper from my DW5735D-1B. Those are an especially nice match because they're gold but also they're also from a 35th anniversary watch and have the 3+5 stars emblem. I thought it looked great! The resin bands for this series are a little long for me and I switched back to the factory bracelet. The factory bracelet is great and has so far endured over a year of 24/7 use and shows relatively little signs of wear. By my measure you save 23g on the resin bands over the stock but I'm not worried about the weight. It is super light and very comfortable on the resin bands but the steel hardware and long bands bugged me for no good reason. It would be so great if Casio released a resin band set with gold titanium hardware! Maybe gave you a choice of bands that were a little shorter?


----------



## Paul R

Fergfour said:


> The Ti arrived today  Planning on keeping it on stock bracelet. The whole watch is only 102 grams so it's very lightweight. I thought my GW5000 on combi bracelet was comfortable and that's 117 grams. I do wear auto's quite often so a little extra weight doesn't bother me.
> 
> View attachment 15728593


You're gonna love it! Well, rather, you probably already do, but you'll get to like it more.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Fergfour said:


> The Ti arrived today  Planning on keeping it on stock bracelet. The whole watch is only 102 grams so it's very lightweight. I thought my GW5000 on combi bracelet was comfortable and that's 117 grams. I do wear auto's quite often so a little extra weight doesn't bother me.
> 
> View attachment 15728593


I also got my new g shock today! I was so close to getting the blue camo titanium, but instead went with the all black steel version

I know you must be excited to have your new watch, because I sure am!! Congrats, it looks sweet









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Fergfour said:


> The Ti arrived today  Planning on keeping it on stock bracelet. The whole watch is only 102 grams so it's very lightweight. I thought my GW5000 on combi bracelet was comfortable and that's 117 grams. I do wear auto's quite often so a little extra weight doesn't bother me.
> 
> View attachment 15728593


Big congrats, it is a very special and awesome piece imo. Don't forget to report in counting thread, if you wish. We need more crews on TB side to catch up with those camo(s)   😷


----------



## Facelessman

Paul R said:


> No way! I thought I was the only person crazy enough to have tried resin bands on the TB! I used the bands from my GMW-B5000G-1JF and the buckle and keeper from my DW5735D-1B. Those are an especially nice match because they're gold but also they're also from a 35th anniversary watch and have the 3+5 stars emblem. I thought it looked great! The resin bands for this series are a little long for me and I switched back to the factory bracelet. The factory bracelet is great and has so far endured over a year of 24/7 use and shows relatively little signs of wear. By my measure you save 23g on the resin bands over the stock but I'm not worried about the weight. It is super light and very comfortable on the resin bands but the steel hardware and long bands bugged me for no good reason. It would be so great if Casio released a resin band set with gold titanium hardware! Maybe gave you a choice of bands that were a little shorter?
> View attachment 15728977
> 
> View attachment 15728982
> 
> View attachment 15728983


You could just trim the strap. Not as neat as original but it works. I cut mine (G1) a while back









Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction


Well there goes that plan and I assume there's no way to buy a gwm module Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk They appear to be a pacparts item HERE However, it may as cost effective to buy a complete resin strapped model.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Paul R

I generally favor classic colorways and positive displays.

Personally I'd love to see a bare titanium square with bare pushers and hardware.


----------



## Facelessman

Great debut @Paul R . We also have counting thread here, if you are interested









GMW-B5000TB/TCM titanium square counting thread


If you fear wearing it, time to flip it baby! Not worth having a G you ain't gonna wear. I fear wearing all of my metal squares, to some extent. I would hate to mess up their beautiful finish. It doesn't stop me from wearing them though. But the Tron, as awesome as it is, feels more delicate...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## kubr1ck

I think this is the only camo G I own. I initially didn't even want one, just stumbled on such a good deal when it was first released I knew I'd regret it later if I didn't pick it up. Now I quite like it. Much more subtle on wrist than it appears in photos. Also love the gold text that matches the gold buttons, giving the watch a touch of class.


----------



## Paul R

Facelessman said:


> You could just trim the strap. Not as neat as original but it works. I cut mine (G1) a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Squares: Q&A, show em here, fuel addiction
> 
> 
> Well there goes that plan and I assume there's no way to buy a gwm module Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk They appear to be a pacparts item HERE However, it may as cost effective to buy a complete resin strapped model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I trimmed the end of my GBX strap and was happy enough with the results, but that's a fairly different matter. The G-1JF band has that recess in it that would make trimming more than about 1 centimeter look especially odd to me. I haven't worn it much recently so it's not on my mind.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cpt Canuck said:


> I also got my new g shock today! I was so close to getting the blue camo titanium, but instead went with the all black steel version
> 
> I know you must be excited to have your new watch, because I sure am!! Congrats, it looks sweet
> View attachment 15729014
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Your all-black beauty is very nice. It's one I've owned, too. The only reason I didn't keep it is that I have the Porter edition. Congrats!!   



kubr1ck said:


> I think this is the only camo G I own. I initially didn't even want one, just stumbled on such a good deal when it was first released I knew I'd regret it later if I didn't pick it up. Now I quite like it. Much more subtle on wrist than it appears in photos. Also love the gold text that matches the gold buttons, giving the watch a touch of class.
> View attachment 15729346


Nice pic, Kubr1ck! I agree, this one is way more subtle in person. (kinda like me! 🤣) And if you're going to have just one camo G, this is a great one to have.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I could be mistaken as I've not looked at it carefully...but I think the blue camo is steel, not titanium. Maybe I'm wrong. In any case - your all-black beauty is very nice. Congrats!!
> 
> Nice pic, Kubr1ck! I agree, this one is way more subtle in person. (kinda like me! ?) And if you're going to have just one camo G, this is a great one to have.


This says the blue camo is titanium.









G-SHOCK Official Website | G-SHOCK SINGAPORE







www.g-shock.sg


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> This says the blue camo is titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK Official Website | G-SHOCK SINGAPORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-shock.sg


Yep, I was curious myself and just looked it up. Still not for me.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Yep, I was curious myself and just looked it up. Still not for me.


I prefer the tan camo.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Hi guys - I have been trying to figure out if the titanium squares use the same spring bars to hold the links together as the steel version.

One picture I saw of the titanium bracelets seemed to have the arrows indicating push direction that is typically found on watches with pins holding the links.

Can anyone confirm or deny?

I know that titanium is softer which means that normally they can't use screws in the links, not sure why they wouldn't be able to use spring bars though

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Cpt Canuck said:


> Hi guys - I have been trying to figure out if the titanium squares use the same spring bars to hold the links together as the steel version.
> 
> One picture I saw of the titanium bracelets seemed to have the arrows indicating push direction that is typically found on watches with pins holding the links.
> Can anyone confirm or deny?
> I know that titanium is softer which means that normally they can't use screws in the links, not sure why they wouldn't be able to use spring bars though
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


The links on the Ti use pins not springbars.


----------



## patr1ckd

I used the original resin keeper.

weight: 67g


----------



## Dan GSR

patr1ckd said:


> I used the original resin keeper.
> 
> weight: 67g


how much weight did you save?


----------



## Paul R

Dan GSR said:


> how much weight did you save?


With the bracelet sized for my 17mm wrist it's 97g. I've tried it with a resin band and it's real nice.


----------



## Paul R

Cpt Canuck said:


> Hi guys - I have been trying to figure out if the titanium squares use the same spring bars to hold the links together as the steel version.
> One picture I saw of the titanium bracelets seemed to have the arrows indicating push direction that is typically found on watches with pins holding the links.
> Can anyone confirm or deny?
> I know that titanium is softer which means that normally they can't use screws in the links, not sure why they wouldn't be able to use spring bars though
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, the bracelet uses pin and collar and the links have an arrow showing the direction the pins should be driven out.

I think that's exactly why they don't use screws or spring bars. As far as I can tell the collars are steel and the pins are titanium so the moving parts are Ti on Ti. At any rate the collars are ferrous and the pins don't heat like steel (you can hold the pin while heating one end with a torch). I think if they used spring bars they would have to be steel, might have issues with wear on the links, and the bracelet wouldn't end up quite as light.

That said, having seen someone add or remove links with screws, I'm totally happy with pin and collar. It seems like screws would be easier but it seems like they are at least as fiddly to work with.

-Paul


----------



## Time4Playnow

Paul R said:


> Yes, the bracelet uses pin and collar and the links have an arrow showing the direction the pins should be driven out.
> 
> I think that's exactly why they don't use screws or spring bars. As far as I can tell the collars are steel and the pins are titanium so the moving parts are Ti on Ti. At any rate the collars are ferrous and the pins don't heat like steel (you can hold the pin while heating one end with a torch). I think if they used spring bars they would have to be steel, might have issues with wear on the links, and the bracelet wouldn't end up quite as light.
> 
> That said, having seen someone add or remove links with screws, *I'm totally happy with pin and collar. It seems like screws would be easier but it seems like they are at least as fiddly to work with.*
> 
> -Paul


Yeah, I'm happy enough w/the pin and collar set up too. I've sized so many bracelets of this type, that they are very easy for me now. And you know once the bracelet is together, it's not coming apart on its own. Whereas with screws, even w/loctite, you can never be certain that one of them won't back out on its own and the bracelet pop open when you're least expecting it. (though I've never had that happen, but still...)

I'm even okay with the spring bars used in the non-Ti metal squares. Also pretty easy to size the bracelet, and they seem to be pretty secure also as far as keeping the bracelet together w/out any issues. (but when sizing one of those bracelets, I do so with the watch inside a large plastic bag, so that if one of the spring bars shoots outta the link, it won't go far..)


----------



## Alexanderchu

My 15-month boy directly motioned to handle and wear the watch this morning; I was more than happy to oblige! (And thank the gods that these watches are built tough cos I know not all watches will survive his handling!!!)


----------



## ironcastle

So, this one is new to me. Bought it from a friend.








When I saw the retail price for this piece, I didn't understand what so ever what was going on. Crazy high!
But having it on the wrist, the impression is different. I mean, just think of it; first it is totally made from titanium. Then it is DLC treated, and after that laser engraved. In an exact, crisp pattern. With a surface that feels like smoothened shark skin.
Kind of bizarre.
The housing is shiny whereas the bracelet is matte, even though the links have their shiny small areas as well.















Take a look at the pattern on the bracelet. Have you noticed that the pattern goes from one link to the other on the tapered links? All the other ones do have the same pattern.

I also like the crispyness of the engraving on the bezel. In certain lights, the text is almost invinsible, in others it is standing out.









If you turn the watch upside down, you will in contradiction to the steel models, see that this one has a matte back cover, which makes it a lot less sticky against the skin. I.e. gives you a better comfort in comparison to the steel versions.








Would I have bought it brand new? No, it was too expensive. But as pre-owned I think it is a very interesting watch.

I really like it. But I guess that didn't come as a surprise 😂


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Scratching the head of Peter Gabriel; still wondering how Featherlite that G is.
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Added this to the ti collection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Hon3yNutz

So I was removing a link from my 5000b and the collar up and walked away.. literally just evaporated.. are the collars fairly uniform /where can I procure a new one


----------



## Snyde

Just noticed Abe is banned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Snyde said:


> Just noticed Abe is banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Hon3yNutz said:


> So I was removing a link from my 5000b and the collar up and walked away.. literally just evaporated.. are the collars fairly uniform /where can I procure a new one


Looks like you can order them from pacparts.com. You can search for replacement parts by model number.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

complexcarbs said:


> who


You didn't at all notice the guy with 8k posts who was here every day and had like every G ever?


----------



## Snyde

toomuchdamnrum said:


> You didn't at all notice the guy with 8k posts who was here every day and had like every G ever?


Lol, right ? Epic watch collection all around. He posted his squares above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

toomuchdamnrum said:


> You didn't at all notice the guy with 8k posts who was here every day and had like every G ever?


no


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Snyde said:


> Just noticed Abe is banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?

What was his sin?


----------



## Snyde

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Why?
> 
> What was his sin?


No clue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Took a while to find this thread. New to me TB


----------

